# Pacific NW get together



## bookerdog (Mar 20, 2008)

Okay I am shooting for the first or second sat or sun in may. Give me the date that would be best for you. Tell me what size wood you would like to see. I have a 6ft dia stump thats solid for anyone wanting to play with long bars. I will mostly have doug and white fir with some maple. 
Camping will be avalible in the field if you would like to camp. Motels are avalible in Hood River. Am thinking about just hamburgers and chips for food.
Need to get a Idea on how many want to come? So give me you best time for may and I will go from there.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm open for either weekend at this point. 

What can I help with?


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm unavailable for the entire month of May... sorry fellas. I will have to try to make the next one.

Gary


----------



## Gologit (Mar 20, 2008)

Either week-end will work for me. Let me know if I can help or bring something.


----------



## Farley9n (Mar 20, 2008)

*Dates Dates Dates!!!*

First week ends the best for me. Got a wedding down in California on the 17th. of May. Since it's the brother in law I have little choice. What ever date turns out best for most is fine. I don't want to miss it but there's always next year!.....Bob


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 20, 2008)

Wood like to make it. May looks good!!!
Will check the time off schedule on Tuesday.
Want to bring my 030, 07s and big mac 1-62, for everybody to play with.
The above may be for sale to. 
I want somebody there to show some chain sharpening skills. 
Any body need any Canadian stuff, no BC bud!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 20, 2008)

Either works for me...
Will we need snowshoes?


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 20, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Either works for me...
> Will we need snowshoes?



No thankgoodness but you never know. It snowed last night but, didn't stick.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cedarkerf and I will be there. Probably leave here on the Saturday after he gets home from work.
Let us know what we should bring and which weekend.
I was thinking if everyone brought breakfast stuff we could all cook together, have variety. 
What you think?
It will be fun to put a face to the names.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 21, 2008)

If you could all bring somekind of food that would be great.


----------



## Freakingstang (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll be in San Diego during April & May for work, but I don't see myself getting that much time off to head north for the weekend. Would be neat to meet all of you guys...will have to see what happens. How many miles you allowed to put on a rental car a day???? lol


----------



## Gologit (Mar 21, 2008)

Freakingstang said:


> I'll be in San Diego during April & May for work, but I don't see myself getting that much time off to head north for the weekend. Would be neat to meet all of you guys...will have to see what happens. How many miles you allowed to put on a rental car a day???? lol



Fly into Portland...somebody will come get you.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 21, 2008)

Freakingstang said:


> I'll be in San Diego during April & May for work, but I don't see myself getting that much time off to head north for the weekend. Would be neat to meet all of you guys...will have to see what happens. How many miles you allowed to put on a rental car a day???? lol





Gologit said:


> Fly into Portland...somebody will come get you.



I'm only about a half hour from the airport. Maybe an hour and a half to booker's place from there.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 21, 2008)

wood4heat said:


> I'm only about a half hour from the airport. Maybe an hour and a half to booker's place from there.



Its 1 hour to my place from the portland airport.


----------



## slowp (Mar 21, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Fly into Portland...somebody will come get you.



If they don't, you can hang out at the IKEA store before flying home. It looks like it would be easy to hide in.  Right next to the Airport. Almost.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 22, 2008)

First weekend in may. The 3 and 4th


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 22, 2008)

Okay sounds like only 8 right now. If your coming or thinking about let me know so I can plan food, wood and beer. Thanks


----------



## Farley9n (Mar 22, 2008)

*Count ME!!!!*

Just marked it on the calendar! Really looking forward to it! son in law will be with me. I'm planning on bringing a bunch of saws to share, only one of which would be a Stihl. It will be Husky's, Jonsereds, Homelites & Echo's for those who are without the advantage of having been "STIHL BORN". 
I am more than willing to help out in any way I can to share in making your event a PNW success. Just let me know what's needed.


----------



## Turbocaster (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm in. I've never been to one of these, but from what I see of pictures of other get togethers, it looks like a lot of fun. I'll be bringing an 026 Stihl and an 044 Stihl. I might even bring my Homelite 3314. I'll also bring a portable sawbuck that may be of some use.

I won't be camping as I live about an hour and a half away in Tigard, Oregon.

Bookerdog, thanks for hosting this. 

Jon


----------



## Oldsawnut (Mar 22, 2008)

I will have to check my work schedule to be sure but you know I think I might just come on over. Not sure how many saws I can stuff into the trunk of the car since I am way to cheap to drive the truck that far  Will come down 12 and hang a right by St Hellens turn off... Cant remember the name of the hwy although I was down it last year and it was paved all the way now.

John


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 22, 2008)

Okay everyone. I will be moving some wood down to the spot this weekend. Will try to get some pics up. Happy Easter.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 23, 2008)

Just bumping it up to keep you PNW guys on notice.


----------



## deereguy (Mar 23, 2008)

Count me in! I'll be able to visit an uncle in Carson. Anyone need a ride. I'll be coming from Shelton,wa. Got big wood? I could bring the Homey 990G.
rick burns 360-426-7245


----------



## slowp (Mar 23, 2008)

Oldsawnut said:


> I will have to check my work schedule to be sure but you know I think I might just come on over. Not sure how many saws I can stuff into the trunk of the car since I am way to cheap to drive the truck that far  Will come down 12 and hang a right by St Hellens turn off... Cant remember the name of the hwy although I was down it last year and it was paved all the way now.
> 
> John[/QUOTE
> 
> WHOA! If you are talking about going over the 25 road to Cougar, it'll still be snowed in. Nobody is going to plow it until at least Memorial Day, if then. There was so much snow up there this year that the road couldn't be kept open to the usual place, Wakepish Sno Park, which is 19 miles up. The other road over Babyshoe is also snowed in and also has a slide to fix. Now, if you had somebody to meet you on the other side and had skis or a snowmobile.....


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 23, 2008)

Would an East Coast wannabe be welcome? I might have my wife convinced. Now how do I get the saw on the plane?

Ian


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 23, 2008)

ship it out a week in advance!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 23, 2008)

That's an idea. Best part is she's footing the bill.. LOL

Ian

edit... if I do make it happen, will I need my 372/28" combo or would something bigger with a 36" bar be a better match to the wood?


----------



## Gologit (Mar 23, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> That's an idea. Best part is she's footing the bill.. LOL
> 
> Ian
> 
> edit... if I do make it happen, will I need my 372/28" combo or would something bigger with a 36" bar be a better match to the wood?



It sounds like there'll be a lot of saws there already. Might be fun to run some saws you've never run before.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> ship it out a week in advance!



thats what I did I shipped mine to Dean!!!!! He is a really nice Guy!!!!! or send em to Booker Dog???? Ouuuhhhh Hes a husky freak,,,, that may not be a good Idea!!!! LOLOL!!!!! [email protected] thats the same Weekend As the TX GTG!!!!! No fair!!!! I cant be @ both!!!!


----------



## Oldsawnut (Mar 24, 2008)

Just bring the powerhead and borrow one of the many bars....


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 24, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> thats what I did I shipped mine to Dean!!!!! He is a really nice Guy!!!!! or send em to Booker Dog???? Ouuuhhhh Hes a husky freak,,,, that may not be a good Idea!!!! LOLOL!!!!! [email protected] thats the same Weekend As the TX GTG!!!!! No fair!!!! I cant be @ both!!!!



Then come to the cool one up here get a little more PNW fever.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> That's an idea. Best part is she's footing the bill.. LOL
> 
> Ian
> 
> edit... if I do make it happen, will I need my 372/28" combo or would something bigger with a 36" bar be a better match to the wood?



I'm bettin the 28" will be plenty,,,, for a GTG,,,, be careful you'll be comin home with all kinds of goodies wrap handles, skip chains etc. etc. and what ever you do don't go to madsens, over in Centralia,,,, you will drop some coins if you go in there,,,

They have really good prices on saws BTW,,,, Stihl and Husky!!!!!! and safety gear,,,,, and clothes,,,, and riggin!!!! and on and on and on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Cedarkerf said:


> Then come to the cool one up here get a little more PNW fever.



I'm tempted!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Oldsawnut said:


> Just bring the powerhead and borrow one of the many bars....




Or go to Madsens and get a new 460!!!!! then ship it home with the rest of you new goodies!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Gologit (Mar 24, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> I'm bettin the 28" will be plenty,,,, for a GTG,,,, be careful you'll be comin home with all kinds of goodies wrap handles, skip chains etc. etc. and what ever you do don't go to madsens, over in Centralia,,,, you will drop some coins if you go in there,,,
> 
> They have really good prices on saws BTW,,,, Stihl and Husky!!!!!! and safety gear,,,,, and clothes,,,, and riggin!!!! and on and on and on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




You just keep talking and you'll talk yourself right into it. Hell, charter a bus and bring the Texas GTG guys with you. Other than a difference in regional accents we'd all be on the same page no matter where we got together.

 Bob


----------



## slowp (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm thinking. Can anybody else have conversations about clothes? Pastels?
Dying techniques? Should I bring my touring kayak(s)? I can haul 2 of my kayaks safely on the car. How close to the river are you?


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 24, 2008)

Ruh Roh.... you mentioned touring kayaks. My wife has a Dagger Edisto 16.5' touring kayak that she's not been in since 06. I kinda sold the car that had the rack on it and it's been a little like :sword: since. She's got her car set up with a rack now tho, so all's well that ends well. She'd love to hit the river with ya if it's not too cold. She has a shortie wet suit, do your kayaks have spray skirts?

Ian


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey.. it's HOOD RIVER. Wind surfing... with a kite!


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 24, 2008)

slowp said:


> I'm thinking. Can anybody else have conversations about clothes? Pastels?
> Dying techniques? Should I bring my touring kayak(s)? I can haul 2 of my kayaks safely on the car. How close to the river are you?



About one and a half to the river.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 24, 2008)

We're looking at the possibility of driving down the 101 to see the redwoods that week too. How's the drive down the coast?

Ian


----------



## Oldsawnut (Mar 24, 2008)

We're looking at the possibility of driving down the 101 to see the redwoods that week too. How's the drive down the coast?

Ian


If you do make sure you start at the top of 101... The Hoh? rain forest is pretty cool. I think thats how its spelled. Its fun to do the loop around MtSt Hellens too. Here is a pic off my deck


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> We're looking at the possibility of driving down the 101 to see the redwoods that week too. How's the drive down the coast?
> 
> Ian



I didnt get to do the Redwoods last time in May 07 but did it as a young man and really didnt appreciate it for what I know now,,,,,,, Funny how our priorities change,,, Back then I was thinking about another species of Fur at the time,,,, and it wasn't a Dougie,,but there was a woody involved!!! LOLOL!!!!!!! it is really a beautiful ride!!!! ,,,,  You *will* remember it for the rest of your life,,,,,,, wish I was going with yas!!!! 



Oldsawnut said:


> Be sure you start at the top of 101... The Hoh? rain forest is pretty cool. I think thats how its spelled. Its fun to do the loop around MtSt Hellens too. Here is a pic off my deck



Good advice John,,, I posted some pics from HOh Rainforest in my Rivers Great PNW Chainsaw adventure thread it is really something to behold,,,,, Great hiking you could spend a few days there... went there from Sequim,,,,, it was great!!!!!!! man this is not good for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## slowp (Mar 24, 2008)

Mt St Helens 
The road to Windy Ridge will NOT be open the first weekend in May. Or the second weekend. Probably not a chance until Memorial day and maybe not then. No logging outfits are going to plow, and I don't know whether the FS road crew will or not. If it is open, it means we've had a heck of a sudden thaw and the valley here and west will have a flood. 

*Kayaks*. If my Subaru is running ok, I'll bring the 14.5 foot Carolina and the 17 foot Flame. Got spray skirts, paddles, life vests. I usually only wear a wetsuit if forced to. I have a built in one. The spray skirts etc. are sized for the circumferentially challenged, as are the kayaks. I've had the Carolina out on Chequamegon Bay (Lake Superior) in 4 foot seas and it bobs like a little cork. I've only tipped it over intentionally and while getting out. I have a sail board too, but you know, there are big barges going by on that river and it is nice to be able to get out of the way. So I'm not bringing it. 

*Cookies.* If they turn out, I'll bring some. But no ex lax ones.

Will come if I can find a reasonably priced, but decent motel room.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 24, 2008)

Temps... what do you guys (n-gals) expect for a temp range at that time of year?

Ian


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 24, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Temps... what do you guys (n-gals) expect for a temp range at that time of year?
> 
> Ian



Anywhere from 40 cold raining and windy to 65 warm and sunny


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Ima Hoh!!!!!*

This is the sign @ the entrance,,, I think you spelled it right John!!!!







This is what it looks like driving in that tree towering over the rest of the forest canopy is a good'un the clouds are always hanging there






This is a picture of the west end of Hurricane Ridge In Port Angeles right after Hwy 101 turns South,,,, I went up there a bit after I left Sequim,,,
It was Snowing it A$$ off in may?????? LOL!!!!! so I got out of there,,,


----------



## slowp (Mar 24, 2008)

May is a fickle time of the year. Could be frosty, could be hot. Real hard to predict. And this place is in the middle of the two different climate zones. 
You'll probably need to wait and see the forecast. Which hasn't been too accurate lately.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 24, 2008)

Also with hotel it would be cheaper to stay in the dalles and drive the 18 miles to my place.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 24, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Also with hotel it would be cheaper to stay in the dalles and drive the 18 miles to my place.



BOOK,,,,,

HOW FAR ARE YOU FROM WINLOCK/Ethel???????


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 24, 2008)

Winlock is about a 2 1/2 hour drive for me.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 24, 2008)

From my place to deans that is


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 24, 2008)

Rat if you wanted to come the best place to fly into would be portland airport.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 24, 2008)

The Super 8 there in The Dalles is asking $67 and change for 2 people per night. Not too bad.

Ian


----------



## slowp (Mar 24, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> The Super 8 there in The Dalles is asking $67 and change for 2 people per night. Not too bad.
> 
> Ian



Maybe I should break down and join AARP? My O.F. friends tell me it is worth it, but I don't feel that old, well, not always anyway.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 24, 2008)

Cut some maple down today and hauled it to the field. These are a couple 18inch maples for you stihl guys. Need the bigger equiptment to get the red firs down to the field. Just getting started. How much wood do you think will need?


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 24, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> The Super 8 there in The Dalles is asking $67 and change for 2 people per night. Not too bad.
> 
> Ian



Also it would be a good Idea to start booking a hotel now. With windsurfing season coming around the corner they might fill up fast.


----------



## slowp (Mar 24, 2008)

So this is definitely the first weekend in May? I don't have a calendar handy.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 24, 2008)

slowp said:


> So this is definitely the first weekend in May? I don't have a calendar handy.



yes the 3rd and 4th


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 24, 2008)

Yea, this is kinda last minute. Still don't know if I'm coming for sure, just getting the numbers together. We are AAA members (that hotel price is with the discount) but Expedia doesn't offer to give a discount. We'll probably have to call the AAA travel agency to see what they can do.

Ian


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 24, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Yea, this is kinda last minute. Still don't know if I'm coming for sure, just getting the numbers together. We are AAA members (that hotel price is with the discount) but Expedia doesn't offer to give a discount. We'll probably have to call the AAA travel agency to see what they can do.
> 
> Ian



I know you said something about bars. I have a ton of bars you could try for your husky if you wanted to. If you were coming you could ship the saw PHO.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 24, 2008)

Yep, I'll either do that or come empty handed and just burn up everyone else's gas and rock out their chains just to make a good impression. :greenchainsaw: 

Ian

Any door prizes for traveling the farthest? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Mar 24, 2008)

OK. I'm in at the Super 8 in The Dalles. $69.99. Almost got sucked into the Cousin's something but I think it might be on the east end of town right next to the freeway. I have stayed in the Best Western downtown and it is all right. Oh Boy! The Dalles has a Fred Meyer! Not to worry about chains. I rock, dirt, and asphalt mine daily. The Barbie saw will come along. Twinkle won't be able to come cuz Twinkle doesn't belong to me. I am merely Twinkle's caretaker.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Yep, I'll either do that or come empty handed and just burn up everyone else's gas and rock out their chains just to make a good impression. :greenchainsaw:
> 
> Ian
> 
> Any door prizes for traveling the farthest? :hmm3grin2orange:



[email protected]!!!!!!! we wanna see that EHP in action just ship PHO ahead itll cost a about 20. each way,,,,,

I found round tripfare from IAH to PDX fpr 318.00



slowp said:


> OK. I'm in at the Super 8 in The Dalles. $69.99. * Oh Boy! The Dalles has a Fred Meyer! * Not to worry about chains. I rock, dirt, and asphalt mine daily. The Barbie saw will come along. Twinkle won't be able to come cuz Twinkle doesn't belong to me. I am merely Twinkle's caretaker.



slowp what is a Fred Meyer?????? what city is near the Dalles???


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 24, 2008)

This sounds like its shaping up. By the way anyones invited. I figure I won't have to cut firewood for the next 10years after this. LOL


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 24, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> [email protected]!!!!!!! we wanna see that EHP in action just ship PHO ahead itll cost a about 20. each way,,,,,




Fine Fine, if you're gonna be that way about it... LOL

Ian


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 24, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> This sounds like its shaping up. By the way anyones invited. I figure I won't have to cut firewood for the next 10years after this. LOL



anything I cut I'm hauling home:greenchainsaw:


----------



## slowp (Mar 24, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> [email protected]!!!!!!! we wanna see that EHP in action just ship PHO ahead itll cost a about 20. each way,,,,,
> 
> I found round tripfare from IAH to PDX fpr 318.00
> 
> ...



The Dalles is what, about 60? miles east of Portland. The Dalles is where the dry part of the PNW starts. You'll see scrubby pine and scabland there. Just get on I-84 and head east. It is the next town after Hood River. My dad built the dam at The Dalles. It is also a pretty historical place. Celilo Falls, which is now under water from the dam, was where the tribes netted salmon as the salmon jumped to get over the falls. The Dalles was where the pioneers on the Oregon trail switched to floating on the river to Portland after avoiding Celilo Falls. They had to get off it one more time down at Cascade Locks, until the locks were built. 

Enough historical stuff. Fred Meyer is just a Northwest based store except it sold out to a national chain. I like some of their brands and it is a major drive to get to a store from the tiny place I live in. They were a superstore way before Walmart and carry a better quality of stuff. And the best thing is, they have a Starbucks and have shopping carts with CUPHOLDERS. I'm easily impressed by such things.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks,,,,

I see it there on the map!!!!!


----------



## Gologit (Mar 24, 2008)

What's the IKEA store like? In case we rained out.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> anything I cut I'm hauling home:greenchainsaw:



+1 for us too! :hmm3grin2orange: :chainsawguy:
Unless you are gonna charge for camping spot.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Mar 24, 2008)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> +1 for us too! :hmm3grin2orange: :chainsawguy:
> Unless you are gonna charge for camping spot.:hmm3grin2orange:



If he charges you for camping out we could always barbecue his goat. That way you won't be sharing the camping spot with it. I'll bring my wife's recipe for cabrito.


----------



## Brownpot Deaton (Mar 25, 2008)

man id love to just get drive around and see all those trees and mountains..i love being outdoors..especially when its not 90+ degrees outside and 100% humidity......


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 25, 2008)

Gologit said:


> What's the IKEA store like? In case we rained out.



Sucks.. full of cheap stuff, starving students and yuppies..


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 25, 2008)

Okay 3rd and 4th of may. I will get directions up tommorrow.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 25, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Sucks.. full of cheap stuff, starving students and yuppies..



Well, so much for that idea. Just trying to plan a few things in case we get rained out. I'm not much on big cities, anyway. I lived in Klickitat County, dry side, about thirty years ago and I'm definitely not interested in seeing that again.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 25, 2008)

Drive across to Hood river... Neat town, great restaurants, greater brewery bars...


----------



## Oldsawnut (Mar 25, 2008)

What's the IKEA store like? In case we rained out.

Rained out???... I'll bring my scuba gear  You kinda get used to the rain


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't own a raincoat. When it rains, we east coast folk go indoors, at least I do anyway. I read something about a "Portland mist" where it takes 4 days to rain 2". We get that in 4 hours if it decided to thunderstorm.

I also don't know how my saw would react to water. It's never seen any. It grumbles if I set it down in damp grass to refuel it. 

The Ikeas in Germany were furniture stores. IIRC, it's Walmart quality stuff that comes in boxes that you have to assemble.

Ian


----------



## slowp (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, it is a heck of an early morning. My old dog woke me up. She was having a seizure, and now she won't settle down. So, I'm on this while she paces back and forth...

IKEA is full of Yuppies and alternative lifestyle couples, but I found a cheap, but feels good on the back, chair there. I've even got extra parts left over after I put it together. Not to worry, an OREGON logger told me that everything comes with extra parts so you always have parts left over. Yarders, airplanes, cars, everything. The store is in plain sight of the 205 freeway but I found on my first journey there, it is not so easy to drive to. Kind of a roundabout way has to be taken. There are maps at the start of the store and I got one and headed right to the chair. Otherwise you are wandering in a vortex of Swedish labels. Their cinnamon rolls sure smell good though. I think there's a humongus garbage dump somewhere around Arlington that could be visited. That's where most of the PNW garbage goes. My dad took us to a wheatfield nearby where he pointed out original wagon ruts from the Oregon Trail. But that was during the 60s and they've probably had to subsoil and waterbar the ruts since. My dad was from the west part of the gorge so knew all this stuff about the history. There's also the Maryhill Museum up the road and you can visit the Stonhenge Replica where people gather for Harmonica Virgins and sometimes modern druids meet there for eclipses and equinoxes. 

The old girl has settled down finally.

The Maryhill Museum was really boring to go to when I was a kid. Full of boring old art. I don't remember much except the story behind the building is bizarre. Sam Hill the railroad guy built a mansion way out in the middle of nowhere for the Queen of Hmmmmm. Romania? Like as if some Queen would settle down there! Except now it is getting surrounded by vinyards and the land is worth a lot of money because of this. You can go to some wineries in that area now. 

There's also the Troutdale shopping tractor beam. I haven't been there but it sure sucks a lot of cars in. Outlet stores and no sales tax. 

On the Oregon west side of the gorge, you can go look at the original locks at Cascade locks. I did this when my Subaru broke down there a few years ago.
Yup, the locks look old. Got home and there was a recall notice for the Subaru about alternators, and that was the part that gave out at Cascade Locks. In this same area you can drive the old highway that the famous landscape guy designed. You can learn the story of the Bridge of the Gods and drive over it, it still had a toll on it when the Subaru broke down. I don't know whether the Hood River Bridge still has a toll or not. 

Well, the old dog has gone to sleep so maybe I can too. Good night or good morning.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hang in there slowp, hope yer dog gets to feeling better,,,,,

R U Bringing her to the GTG?????? She could hang out with Books huskies!!!!!!

Lots of good info in your post I tried to rep ya but no go!!!! Id like to see them wagon ruts!!!!!


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 25, 2008)

Things you can go do.

1 The blossom should still be out on the pear and apple trees in upper parkdale. That is a pretty site

2 You can go up to timberline lodge and see were they filmed the shinning.

3 If your a skier Mt Hood meadow is a hop skip and a jump away.

4 The Dalles Historic museum gets you a pretty good overview of the gorge.

5 Im think parkdale still has the bigfoot museum.

6 You could ride the Mt Hood Railroad dinner train.

7 You could do some boardheading on the river if the wind is blowing

8 Some of the best rivers to kayak on

9 Salmon should be running in the hood and white salmon rivers

10 One of the best places to snowmobile up near Mt Adams with tons of snowmobile trail.

11 Sit around my place and drink beer and swap lies.

There are tons more things to do around here will list more when I think about it.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 25, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Things you can go do.
> 
> 
> 9 Salmon should be running in the hood and white salmon rivers
> ...



Maybe in the White Salmon River, sounds like Oregon is closing down salmon fishing this year.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 25, 2008)

Here is directions from Troutdale.

Turn right to merge onto I-84 E/US-30 E toward Hood River 
Continue to follow I-84 E 46.8 mi
44 mins 
6. Take exit 64 toward OR-35/White Salmon/Govt. Camp/Mt. Hood Hwy 0.2 mi 
7. Turn left at Button Bridge Rd 351 ft 
8. Continue on Hood River Bridge 
Partial toll road
Entering Washington 1.1 mi
3 mins 
9. Turn left at WA-14 1.7 mi
3 mins 
10. Turn right at Cook-Underwood Rd 1.9 mi
4 mins 
11. Sharp right at Lacock-Kelchner Rd 115 ft 
12. Turn left to stay on Lacock-Kelchner Rd 1.3 

The add. is 441 Lacock Kelchner The bottom of the driveway has a pointing dog on a stand. There also is a black mailbox with 441 on it


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 25, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> anything I cut I'm hauling home:greenchainsaw:



Could I talk you into bringing your muff modded 361? I go back and forth on doing your mod to mine and seeing it in action might push me over the edge.


----------



## slowp (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, the good news is that I won't need a dog sitter. The bad news is that my good old dog for 14 years had to be euthanized this morning. She had seizure after seizure from 1AM on. She was quite the bear chaser in her day. She kept the bears out of the the neighborhood and chased one away from me that I didn't even know was by me. Tried to bury her at the moneypit but too much rock. My friends have a dog cemetary in a really nice spot and she hung out with the dogs already there. So, I'm kind of teary now.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 25, 2008)

slowp said:


> Well, the good news is that I won't need a dog sitter. The bad news is that my good old dog for 14 years had to be euthanized this morning. She had seizure after seizure from 1AM on. She was quite the bear chaser in her day. She kept the bears out of the the neighborhood and chased one away from me that I didn't even know was by me. Tried to bury her at the moneypit but too much rock. My friends have a dog cemetary in a really nice spot and she hung out with the dogs already there. So, I'm kind of teary now.



Sorry to hear about the dog. It is so tough to lose a dog.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 25, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Sorry to hear about the dog. It is so tough to lose a dog.



My Condolences for your friend slowp sorry to hear about the old girl,,, Mine are just like a family member as well.... :angel:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 25, 2008)

yep...


----------



## chowdozer (Mar 25, 2008)

slowp said:


> Well, the good news is that I won't need a dog sitter. The bad news is that my good old dog for 14 years had to be euthanized this morning. She had seizure after seizure from 1AM on. She was quite the bear chaser in her day. She kept the bears out of the the neighborhood and chased one away from me that I didn't even know was by me. Tried to bury her at the moneypit but too much rock. My friends have a dog cemetary in a really nice spot and she hung out with the dogs already there. So, I'm kind of teary now.



Condolensces on the dog. Sorry to hear. You did the right thing though, don't let em suffer.

Get another real quick, or mebe two.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry about your dog.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 25, 2008)

Indeed, sorry about your dog. I told myself I wouldn't get attached to another dog, but Blackie is here by my side. She's young tho, hopefully has a good 8-10 more years in her providing she doesn't get hit by a car or a bullet.

Ian


----------



## Gologit (Mar 25, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Things you can go do.
> 
> 1 The blossom should still be out on the pear and apple trees in upper parkdale. That is a pretty site
> 
> ...



LOL...Right now Number 11 sounds pretty good.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 25, 2008)

How many of the attendees like BBQ? Thought I might bring a taste of Kentucky with me.

Ian


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 25, 2008)

Gologit said:


> LOL...Right now Number 11 sounds pretty good.



its sounding good to me right now.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 25, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> How many of the attendees like BBQ? Thought I might bring a taste of Kentucky with me.
> 
> Ian



Are you bringing a half of beef on the plane with you.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 25, 2008)

*Luv BBQ*



Haywire Haywood said:


> How many of the attendees like BBQ? Thought I might bring a taste of Kentucky with me.
> 
> Ian


Sounds great and what about that stuff that looks like stew or chili that Kentuc is famous for. Saw it on a BBQ show on tv looked good.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 25, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> How many of the attendees like BBQ? Thought I might bring a taste of Kentucky with me.
> 
> Ian



Yes indeed! Is there anybody who doesn't like BBQ?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 25, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Yes indeed! Is there anybody who doesn't like BBQ?



depends on what's on it!


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 25, 2008)

Well Im in. Got the extra day off. Actually got the whole week off.
Hows the camping or is motel a better bet??
May need a DD.
Does someone want to split a room at the super 8, get back to me ASAP so I can book it.
Does anyone need anything from Canada.
Sorry we are out of igloos and pelts right now!! LOL


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 25, 2008)

The camping in oregon or washington state parks is great. The camping in my field would be okay I guess never done it yet. Wife hasn't been that mad at me. LOL We built a need house up here by our old house. The old one has a shower in it people could use.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 25, 2008)

Well we might need snowshoe's Its suppose to snow down to 1000ft tonight.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 25, 2008)

We had some snow flurries today but it didn't stick.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep, I was going to BBQ a brisket on the flight, but that new rule about liquids on the flight nixed the starting fluid. 

Oh well. I guess I'll just have to bring a few bottles of BBQ sauce made by a fellow I know. When he retired from where I work, he started making it full time. He's had a bit of success with it. It's mild, you'll have to add your own fire but IMO there's not much better. A friend of mine even marinates his steaks in it before putting them on the grill. 

www.lebayou.net

Ian


----------



## slowp (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll try to remember to bring my home made salsa. If you are from the midwest, you'll think it is hot. If you are from here, it is just right. And yup, we do get a day's rain elsewhere in 4 sometimes. A couple of people who tried living here who were from Wisconsin couldn't stand it and moved elsewhere. They said they wanted their rain all at once or none at all. We do such amazing things like sitting around a campfire out in the drizzle, and tarpology can be a nice skill. But Underwood is at a drier place. Might not be any slugs to see there. The Dalles is definitely a drier place. So, you can drive west a few miles and say, Now I'm In the Wet Part, then drive back east and say, Now I'm in the Dry part...
Goodness! Just looked out the door and the ground is all white.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 26, 2008)

Yup no rain this mornin. Just snowin again ground and trees are white.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 26, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Yup no rain this mornin. Just snowin again ground and trees are white.



I'll bring my rain gear just in case. I got the vacation time scheduled, got a room at the Super 8 in The Dalles reserved, tuned up the Tacoma, I'm good to go.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 26, 2008)

Isn't Hood River a heck of a lot closer?


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 26, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Isn't Hood River a heck of a lot closer?



Yes Lake the hotels in Hood River are alot closer, but with the windsufing craze the rooms are double the rate. The Dalles is about 19 miles and Hood River is about 3 miles just to let people know. 
So just to tell everyone Hood River is very close, so you could check the rates on some here also.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 26, 2008)

For anybody that wants to treat themselves Skamania Lodge is really cool. 

http://www.skamania.com/sea/spring.php?ad=google&keyword=stevenson_wa_lodge&camp=Spring08&gclid=CMKCgOiVq5ICFRUVYAodfWJyNw

Booker can tell you how exactly far it is but it's probably comparable to the Dalles.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 26, 2008)

wood4heat said:


> For anybody that wants to treat themselves Skamania Lodge is really cool.
> 
> http://www.skamania.com/sea/spring.php?ad=google&keyword=stevenson_wa_lodge&camp=Spring08&gclid=CMKCgOiVq5ICFRUVYAodfWJyNw
> 
> Booker can tell you how exactly far it is but it's probably comparable to the Dalles.



Yes skamania lodge is very nice. About the same 19 miles. Another great place is the best western Hood River inn and columbia gorge Hotel. spendy though


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Mar 26, 2008)

slowp said:


> I'll try to remember to bring my home made salsa. If you are from the midwest, you'll think it is hot. If you are from here, it is just right. And yup, we do get a day's rain elsewhere in 4 sometimes. A couple of people who tried living here who were from Wisconsin couldn't stand it and moved elsewhere. They said they wanted their rain all at once or none at all. We do such amazing things like sitting around a campfire out in the drizzle, and tarpology can be a nice skill. But Underwood is at a drier place. Might not be any slugs to see there. The Dalles is definitely a drier place. So, you can drive west a few miles and say, Now I'm In the Wet Part, then drive back east and say, Now I'm in the Dry part...
> Goodness! Just looked out the door and the ground is all white.



Yep we have the liquid sunshine and alot of people can't stand it. All the better for us.
We aren't made out of sugar so we don't have to worry about melting in a little rain.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 26, 2008)

Just got a call from the wife. Snowing right now suppose to get 4 to 5 inches tonight. I took the plow off the tractor monday


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 26, 2008)

We only got about 3/4 of an inch this morning


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 26, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Just got a call from the wife. Snowing right now suppose to get 4 to 5 inches tonight. I took the plow off the tractor monday



I was disappointed not to find any snow when I woke up this morning but my wife called about 1:00 and said it was snowing at home.  

I hear it could keep up until Friday.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 26, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Isn't Hood River a heck of a lot closer?



Yup...about twenty miles or so. I have friends across the river from The Dalles and I'll be coming up Hwy 97 anyway so it's kind of a compromise.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 26, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Sounds great and what about that stuff that looks like stew or chili that Kentuc is famous for. Saw it on a BBQ show on tv looked good.



I knew a place about an hour's drive off that had something like that. It was good. They were voted best BBQ in KY one year and it was just an overgrown shed in someone's side yard. They only opened once or twice a week for lunch and I think had 2 picnic tables to sit at. 95% of their business was take-out. They closed about 6 or 7 years ago. I found another place that was a small locally owned restaurant out in the sticks that had excellent BBQ, but they tried moving into town and it killed them. I don't know that they ever started back up again. When we go for BBQ anymore, it's usually at Sonny's, a chain restaurant. It's actually not too bad for a chain.

Ian


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 26, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I knew a place about an hour's drive off that had something like that. It was good. They were voted best BBQ in KY one year and it was just an overgrown shed in someone's side yard. They only opened once or twice a week for lunch and I think had 2 picnic tables to sit at. 95% of their business was take-out. They closed about 6 or 7 years ago. I found another place that was a small locally owned restaurant out in the sticks that had excellent BBQ, but they tried moving into town and it killed them. I don't know that they ever started back up again. When we go for BBQ anymore, it's usually at Sonny's, a chain restaurant. It's actually not too bad for a chain.
> 
> Ian



There was a place in The Dalles at one time. It was great BBQ. Divorce and its gone. I miss that place.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 26, 2008)

Any body know what the Sunset Motel in Hood river is like.
$53 a nite, how close to the GTG??
Bob


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 26, 2008)

I will check it out. But if I remeber right It is real bad.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 26, 2008)

bigbadbob said:


> Any body know what the Sunset Motel in Hood river is like.
> $53 a nite, how close to the GTG??
> Bob



Hey Bob- bring a tent! If you drink enough, you won't feel the cold.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 26, 2008)

Geeze your full of good ideas Andy.:hmm3grin2orange: 
I may just do that.
But after the 9 hour drive I may want one nice nite, but maybe not.
Maybe I could get you to make sure I am not led astray and behave.:hmm3grin2orange: 
Hmm spend the money on beer or motel!!!
I know what most Canucks would do!!!


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 26, 2008)

riverview lodge looks okay and they start at 49 a night.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 26, 2008)

bigbadbob said:


> Geeze your full of good ideas Andy.:hmm3grin2orange:
> I may just do that.
> But after the 9 hour drive I may want one nice nite, but maybe not.
> Maybe I could get you to make sure I am not led astray and behave.:hmm3grin2orange:
> ...



Yeah!!!!!


----------



## slowp (Mar 26, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> riverview lodge looks okay and they start at 49 a night.



I'm a little gun shy of non-chain motels. I've stayed in some where I wished I had my sleeping bag so I wouldn't have to use their bedding. One time I went to the store and bought cleaning stuff. I couldn't find anywhere else to stay so cleaned the bathroom a little bit better.
Another one that I had to stay at for a couple of months, well, I went and bought a golf club to keep by the bed and stuck a chair under the door handle every night. I think my employer rented rooms there for a group price of $13.00 a night. Every other place had either loggers or pipeline workers filling it and we got there too late. Makes me shudder to think about it.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 26, 2008)

slowp said:


> I'm a little gun shy of non-chain motels. I've stayed in some where I wished I had my sleeping bag so I wouldn't have to use their bedding. One time I went to the store and bought cleaning stuff. I couldn't find anywhere else to stay so cleaned the bathroom a little bit better.
> Another one that I had to stay at for a couple of months, well, I went and bought a golf club to keep by the bed and stuck a chair under the door handle every night. I think my employer rented rooms there for a group price of $13.00 a night. Every other place had either loggers or pipeline workers filling it and we got there too late. Makes me shudder to think about it.



I've had some many great exp in hotels like that. When I use to travel around and judge gundog comps. They always put us in the crappest hotels. The thing is the guys who made the hotel arrangments were never runing dogs


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Mar 26, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey Bob- bring a tent! If you drink enough, you won't feel the cold.



We can always make a fire. There should be enough wood around for that.
It is snowing here in Auburn and it is supposed to keep on coming til Friday.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 26, 2008)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> We can always make a fire. There should be enough wood around for that.
> It is snowing here in Auburn and it is supposed to keep on coming til Friday.


Great I will pack my snowshoes too!!:hmm3grin2orange:
And bring my arctic saws !!!!


----------



## Gologit (Mar 27, 2008)

slowp said:


> I'm a little gun shy of non-chain motels. I've stayed in some where I wished I had my sleeping bag so I wouldn't have to use their bedding. One time I went to the store and bought cleaning stuff. I couldn't find anywhere else to stay so cleaned the bathroom a little bit better.
> Another one that I had to stay at for a couple of months, well, I went and bought a golf club to keep by the bed and stuck a chair under the door handle every night. I think my employer rented rooms there for a group price of $13.00 a night. Every other place had either loggers or pipeline workers filling it and we got there too late. Makes me shudder to think about it.



+1 I've stayed in a few where I didn't want to touch any surfaces until I'd wiped them down with Lysol first. A couple of times they looked so bad from the outside that I asked to see the room first...and then spent the night in whatever vehicle I was driving. Ah...the good old days.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 27, 2008)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> We can always make a fire. There should be enough wood around for that.
> It is snowing here in Auburn and it is supposed to keep on coming til Friday.



Wait till you get home its looking like a winter wonderland. The tree branches are sagging way down everything is white even had to clean off the satellite dish to watch the western channel.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 27, 2008)

bigbadbob said:


>










Just Bob's pic without the red x...


----------



## slowp (Mar 27, 2008)

White again here this morning and the weather forecast is snow snow rain rain,etc. If this keeps up I'll have to burn furniture, the seasoned wood is just about gone. Time for Tales of the Donner Party.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 27, 2008)

6 fresh inches this morning of snow. Its suppose to snow rain through friday. Took the plow off the tractor and snow tires off the wife's car monday. LOL


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 27, 2008)

When it snows, I nomally get it here, but nothing this time... weird weather... I even got all the strawberries dug, broken up and transplanted yesterday!


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 27, 2008)

I guess we had 1/2" or so yesterday but it was gone by the time I got home. My 3yr old daughter was sure excited about it though.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Mar 27, 2008)

slowp said:


> White again here this morning and the weather forecast is snow snow rain rain,etc. If this keeps up I'll have to burn furniture, the seasoned wood is just about gone. Time for Tales of the Donner Party.



+1 We're on our last row of seasoned wood too.
We have plenty for next year already.
We didn't have any power this morning and the youngest woke up with a sore throat so she has to go to the doc today. 
Kids have school two hours late today.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 27, 2008)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> +1 We're on our last row of seasoned wood too.
> We have plenty for next year already.
> We didn't have any power this morning and the youngest woke up with a sore throat so she has to go to the doc today.
> Kids have school two hours late today.



Boy it must be going around, I had to break into next years stash last night.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm almost into my 10th cord... damn... and about to get into some mixed unseasoned/seasoned - never did expect to get this far into the stack...


----------



## Farley9n (Mar 27, 2008)

*Booked for Booker D's*

We booked the River View lodge for the 2nd & 3rd. Would like to find your place late Friday and unload saws & stuff rather than have it done for me at the lodge.(back of my truck is open) Hope that would be alright with you. If you have a need for some tree climbing or a demo of let me know. The son in law loves that stuff and has the right gear. As we get closer to the time and you have a handle on what you may need please pm me and I will bring, pick up, or help fund as needed.........Bob


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 27, 2008)

Farley9n said:


> We booked the River View lodge for the 2nd & 3rd. Would like to find your place late Friday and unload saws & stuff rather than have it done for me at the lodge.(back of my truck is open) Hope that would be alright with you. If you have a need for some tree climbing or a demo of let me know. The son in law loves that stuff and has the right gear. As we get closer to the time and you have a handle on what you may need please pm me and I will bring, pick up, or help fund as needed.........Bob



Yes that is okay with me. We can put the stuff in the old house/shop. I don't know what time we will get started on sat. So everyone what time do you what to get started on sat. I do work sat until 12 but I could weasel out of that. lol


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 27, 2008)

Most snow we have ever had this late in the year ever. 3miles away they have 8" we only have 3-4.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 27, 2008)

Anybody else from California coming? I don't want to be too outnumbered when y'all start telling Californicate jokes.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 27, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Most snow we have ever had this late in the year ever. 3miles away they have 8" we only have 3-4.



CK don't you know????

Its the Global warming thing huh!!!! What a crock of Crap!!!!!


Im like lakeside,,, Ive burned more wood this year than the last 2 prevoius years combined!!!! LOL!!!!! :greenchainsaw: :monkey: 


*BOB (Gologit) Check Your PM'S!!!!!!!*


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 27, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Anybody else from California coming? I don't want to be too outnumbered when y'all start telling Californicate jokes.



I think treeslinger might come up. You might want to PM him


----------



## slowp (Mar 27, 2008)

I can bring my old (shudder) CA license plates. I was in exile there for a few years downriver from Happy Camp which did not seem happy. Second thoughts on hauling kayaks. They are scary to haul. I usually have the visors down so I'm not seeing them. I'm thinking there won't be much time for a launching--if something starts up here as planned, I'll have to be back in time to get out early on Monday. Mondays are days of crisis. I'll be able to drive the more gas mileage worthy pickup. Should I bring some chairs? 

The weather!! Today it was dumping snow but the sun was out while it was dumping. I have a wet back from the tree glops. Snow, then warm sun, then cold snow...Spring. Well, I'm out to scrounge the weird pieces of firewood that I was hoping would be used for campfires.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 27, 2008)

slowp said:


> I Should I bring some chairs?
> 
> .



Yes Chairs forgot all about that. Great Idea because I only have two.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 27, 2008)

slowp said:


> Second thoughts on hauling kayaks.



My wife won't be nearly so happy to meet you now....  No sweat, it'll probably be too cold for her anyway.

Ian


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Mar 27, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Yes Chairs forgot all about that. Great Idea because I only have two.



We'll bring some chairs also and the BBQer. 
I plan on going to costco and picking up a choice piece of meat to put on the fire to share.
Man it is snowing alot outside and the sun is shining!
Of course Washington is known for raining and sunshine at the same time.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 27, 2008)

Chair's, food, drink and whatever else anyone can think of would be great. Will try to get some more wood down to the field this weekend. What Time does everyone want to get started on saturday.


----------



## slowp (Mar 27, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> My wife won't be nearly so happy to meet you now....  No sweat, it'll probably be too cold for her anyway.
> 
> Ian



It is the Columbia Gorge. Gonna be windy. 
I've hauled toys before only to have them sit on the car. The Subaru does have a better radio than the Chevy though. Chevy 6000 miles, Subaru 100,000+. Chevy, 27 to 29 mpg. Subaru 25mpg or less with kayaks on top. That's my reasoning. Ruh roh, been hanging around engineers too much. Sorry.


----------



## keystonesaw (Mar 27, 2008)

So if we are able to make it (newbie), what cuts of elk do u'all from down south want to try to bbq? I have a freezer full (more elk than firewood left). Will try to let you know soon if I can make the trip over to the west side. Are we far enough west that Keystone will be replaced with Mirror Pond?


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 28, 2008)

Riverview Lodge is full, unless you belong to some 'Box Derby'
So I'm booked at the Best Western.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 28, 2008)

bigbadbob said:


> Riverview Lodge is full, unless you belong to some 'Box Derby'
> So I'm booked at the Best Western.



The rooms are filling up fast. The lady at Super 8 in The Dalles said they're usually booked about a month in advance.


----------



## slowp (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll throw in the fold up table too. There's a campground up at Trout Lake that has showers too, if motels are full and you want to camp. Trout Lake has a pretty view of Mt. Adams and is on the drier side of the mountains...pine grows there. Just don't buy any huckleberry stuff because this encourages the commercial pickers and they hit my secret patch hard last year. I had to find another secret patch.   :censored: 
They'll probably find the new one this year since I cut the brush out of the road to it.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 28, 2008)

slowp said:


> I'll throw in the fold up table too. There's a campground up at Trout Lake that has showers too, if motels are full and you want to camp. Trout Lake has a pretty view of Mt. Adams and is on the drier side of the mountains...pine grows there. Just don't buy any huckleberry stuff because this encourages the commercial pickers and they hit my secret patch hard last year. I had to find another secret patch.   :censored:
> They'll probably find the new one this year since I cut the brush out of the road to it.



Oh yeah...Mt. Adams huckleberries. That's one of my few good memories of Klickitat County . But if I can't pick them myself it wouldn't be the same. And I promise not to buy from the commercial pickers. :censored:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Gologit said:


> The rooms are filling up fast. The lady at Super 8 in The Dalles said they're usually booked about a month in advance.



Bob did you see my PM!!!!!


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 28, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Bob did you see my PM!!!!!



No PM!!
Try again.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 28, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Bob did you see my PM!!!!!



Yup...Had to go chase cows back out of the neighbor's walnut orchard. PM headed your way in a minute. Or two. Damn cows.:censored: :censored:


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 28, 2008)

keystonesaw said:


> So if we are able to make it (newbie), what cuts of elk do u'all from down south want to try to bbq? I have a freezer full (more elk than firewood left). Will try to let you know soon if I can make the trip over to the west side. Are we far enough west that Keystone will be replaced with Mirror Pond?



I love any kind of elk meat. Pretty much what I live on most of the time.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 28, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Bob did you see my PM!!!!!


Sent one to you and have yet to recieve one???


----------



## slowp (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's some pictures of today's weather at around 1800 feet elevation. This is the north end of the road that goes from Randle to Cougar and you can turn off and go to Windy Ridge at Mt. St. Helens. It was bare here a couple days ago. I got tired of cutting the same old trees out of the same old road so decided to check this out. A logger was planning on bringing a cat in tomorrow and plowing but now he has more plowing to do. It is snowing hard down here right now and starting to stick. 













Of course, there's way way more snow on up the road so if it doesn't get plowed all the way, it'll be some time before Windy Ridge is accessible. Like July.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Snowed all day here around 1000 ft the grounds white.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 28, 2008)

Here too.. at 400 feet....


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Mar 28, 2008)

I will try to come, sounds fun. Who all gonna be there?


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm still a definite maybe.

Ian


----------



## Highclimber OR (Mar 28, 2008)

I am close and will be there. It'll be nice to see some faces behind the names.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 28, 2008)

Okay need a head count PM me or tell me here thanks.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok, just booked everything. The wife's CC is singing a high pitch at the moment and is just slightly vibrating between thumb and forefinger. I'll be in the Super 8 in The Dalles. Bookerdog, if you would, PM me your mailing addy for receipt of the box-o-chainsaw.

Ian


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 28, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Okay need a head count PM me or tell me here thanks.



2


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Mountaingal and I. Camping in your field.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 28, 2008)

Count me in.
Seen as the border allows me very little food to bring is there anything else thats needed, plates etc???
Bob


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 28, 2008)

bigbadbob said:


> Count me in.
> Seen as the border allows me very little food to bring is there anything else thats needed, plates etc???
> Bob



I forgot about plates bob. I tend to eat just with my hands. The wife says Im a slob or something. Paper plates and that stuff would be great.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 28, 2008)

Sounds good.
I will gather a bunch of plates and plastic cutlery.
Will wait for a better head head count.
Bob


----------



## keystonesaw (Mar 28, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Okay need a head count PM me or tell me here thanks.



If you nee a for sure, I am going to have to say no. Being in the irrigation business, may can be my busiest time of the year. At this rate we will still have snow on the ground so I might as well come. If I enjoy this visit half as much as I have enjoyed my first two weeks on AS, it would be worth it: Although, that would be about the first weekend we could get up and cut wood. I do need to figure out how to pay for my new 372xpw (hopefully). I will get bookerdog some elk strap if needed. Looks like there might be friends from KT that want to show us how to cook.

Dang I need to get my sig as my Avatar. that is what I wanted. Sorry for the picks of 2.5 cords of seasoned tamrack on one truck each time. I know that is mean. Will try to fix


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 29, 2008)

keystonesaw said:


> If you nee a for sure, I am going to have to say no. Being in the irrigation business, may can be my busiest time of the year. At this rate we will still have snow on the ground so I might as well come. If I enjoy this visit half as much as I have enjoyed my first two weeks on AS, it would be worth it: Although, that would be about the first weekend we could get up and cut wood. I do need to figure out how to pay for my new 372xpw (hopefully). I will get bookerdog some elk strap if needed. Looks like there might be friends from KT that want to show us how to cook.
> 
> Dang I need to get my sig as my Avatar. that is what I wanted. Sorry for the picks of 2.5 cords of seasoned tamrack on one truck each time. I know that is mean. Will try to fix



I don't need to know for sure just getting a round about. Look forward to seeing you if you make it.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll be there. Already got my room booked at the Super 8 in The Dalles.

RiverRat2 is going to fly out to California and he'll probably ride up with me. If everything goes right I'll be in Friday night.


----------



## slowp (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm giving it a go. Will arrive on Saturday and stay at motel. I'll leave on Sunday. I'll bring the Huckleberry Camp table, extra camp chairs, and whatever else I can think of. Perhaps some ####'s Porter which is brewed in Centralia would be good for sipping. Sipping because when I drink two of those porters, I have to have friends drive me home. Don't know what you all have for beer tolerance.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 29, 2008)

Gologit said:


> I'll be there. Already got my room booked at the Super 8 in The Dalles.
> 
> RiverRat2 is going to fly out to California and he'll probably ride up with me. If everything goes right I'll be in Friday night.



Damn, RR2's comming? I'll have to hdie my 088:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 29, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Damn, RR2's comming? I'll have to hdie my 088:greenchainsaw:



Wait a min. Wait a min. Who's this RR2 guy. LOL


----------



## slowp (Mar 29, 2008)

Casual or formal attire? I'm thinking the pastel hickory shirt and coordinating earplugs will be approprate although a bit on the formal side. What wine goes with (it looks like maple) wood chips mixed with a bit of bar oil? My Emily Post book does not cover this type of affair.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 29, 2008)

We need gypo to come up (down?) and make a nekkid run with an 880 and chaps. LOL

Ian


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey.. RR2's planing to do that, and swim across to Hood River! I already have KTUU'S News chopper on standby.


----------



## joesawer (Mar 29, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> We need gypo to come up (down?) and make a nekkid run with an 880 and chaps. LOL
> 
> Ian




I was really wishing that I could be there until you said that.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 29, 2008)

joesawer said:


> I was really wishing that I could be there until you said that.



Good, I'm trying to reduce the number of bottles of BBQ sauce I have to buy and ship... LOL

Ian


----------



## Lou (Mar 29, 2008)

*2 with a firm maybe*

Booker if the address is 441 Lacock-Kelchner Rd, Underwood, Skamania, Washington 98651, it's 218 miles for me (google maps). I need to touch base with my Lady but there will probably be 2 more camping in your field. My tent is 9 x 12, ample room for a few extra bodies inside.
I have 2 expedition kayaks (not good for white water) I'll bring if we attend also both bigger saws. Sounds like as many people kayak as cut wood.
I'll let you know either way.
Lou


----------



## Lou (Mar 29, 2008)

slowp said:


> Casual or formal attire? I'm thinking the pastel hickory shirt and coordinating earplugs will be approprate although a bit on the formal side. What wine goes with (it looks like maple) wood chips mixed with a bit of bar oil? My Emily Post book does not cover this type of affair.



I think any wine in a box works with wood chips...lol


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 29, 2008)

Lou said:


> Booker if the address is 441 Lacock-Kelchner Rd, Underwood, Skamania, Washington 98651, it's 218 miles for me (google maps). I need to touch base with my Lady but there will probably be 2 more camping in your field. My tent is 9 x 12, ample room for a few extra bodies inside.
> I have 2 expedition kayaks (not good for white water) I'll bring if we attend also both bigger saws. Sounds like as many people kayak as cut wood.
> I'll let you know either way.
> Lou



Great hope you can make it.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 29, 2008)

Lou said:


> I think any wine in a box works with wood chips...lol



But you're not getting your Stearman ride this time. I don't think RR2 would like flying all the way from California in the hopper. And I'm too cheap to pay for all that gas!.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 29, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey.. RR2's planing to do that, and swim across to Hood River! I already have KTUU'S News chopper on standby.



LOL...I'll just drop him off at Hood River Saturday morning and we can all watch.


----------



## Lou (Mar 29, 2008)

Gologit said:


> But you're not getting your Stearman ride this time. I don't think RR2 would like flying all the way from California in the hopper. And I'm too cheap to pay for all that gas!.



I hear you; gas for my drive is about $80.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 29, 2008)

slowp said:


> Casual or formal attire? I'm thinking the pastel hickory shirt and coordinating earplugs will be approprate although a bit on the formal side. What wine goes with (it looks like maple) wood chips mixed with a bit of bar oil? My Emily Post book does not cover this type of affair.




:hmm3grin2orange: Please don't use the word "affair"...my wife is reluctant to let me out of her sight as it is.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 30, 2008)

Just a bump


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 30, 2008)

after the last two days, I'm thinking snowshoes again...


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 30, 2008)

PNW winter gettogether.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 30, 2008)

yep.. get drunk, make snow angels... heck of a GTG!


----------



## Lou (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks like If I come I'll be alone [dissappointed, horny smiley] . Book I can arrive noonish Friday and am willing to help you with any setup needed before the multitudes arrive Saturday. All you need do is ask.
Lou


----------



## Gologit (Mar 30, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> yep.. get drunk, make snow angels... heck of a GTG!



LOL...Can you make snow angels if you're sober? You guys get that bad weather out of the way before us thin-blooded types get there. Okay?


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey Trinity, I see you snooping there  . Are you going to make it down?

Ian


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Mar 30, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Hey Trinity, I see you snooping there  . Are you going to make it down?
> 
> Ian




i do miss the smell of chainsaw fumes... watching grown men & women turn trees into sawdust... but ya know, i'm simply a spectator... the east coast boys were smart enough not to trust me with a chainsaw... i only recorded the times... 

sigh... 

i dunno... it's tempting...


----------



## Gologit (Mar 30, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i do miss the smell of chainsaw fumes... watching grown men & women turn trees into sawdust... but ya know, i'm simply a spectator... the east coast boys were smart enough not to trust me with a chainsaw... i only recorded the times...
> 
> sigh...
> 
> i dunno... it's tempting...



Ahhhhh...quit being coy. Just get yourself down there. There'll even be a couple of southern accents around so you'll feel right at home.

Good to see you on AS again.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 30, 2008)

The better half bought me a raincoat. I haven't owned one of those in years. She figures the happier I am, the more likely it is that she will be happy. Smart lady... LOL

Ian


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 30, 2008)

I might even bring my NOS 056M2 down... $2 a look, $5 a feel, $10 a ride...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Mar 30, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> The better half bought me a raincoat. I haven't owned one of those in years. She figures the happier I am, the more likely it is that she will be happy. Smart lady... LOL
> 
> Ian



We don't wear raincoats up here we wear precip jackets or goretex.
Kinda like a second skin for some of us that still go out in the rain to do outside activities.
If we are cutting we wear old rain jackets though. 
The Goodwill is the place to shop for those. That way if you ruin it no big loss.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 30, 2008)

Guys that wear raincoats get arrested around here.. the raincoat IS probable cause..:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 30, 2008)

Hmm... you guys are gonna make it hard on this east coaster aren't ya... 

Ian


----------



## Gologit (Mar 30, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I might even bring my NOS 056M2 down... $2 a look, $5 a feel, $10 a ride...:greenchainsaw:



Excellent...except for the money part.  How much of a bar will you have on it?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh.. you want me to RUN it???? Oh that's right.. I'm not Brad... 

Dunno.. 28 or 36.


----------



## chowdozer (Mar 31, 2008)

What kind of um... liquid refreshment do we'all need?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> What kind of um... liquid refreshment do we'all need?



lots.... of


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 31, 2008)

*That Does it !!!!!*



Lakeside53 said:


> lots.... of



Ive been on the fence,,,,and off,,,, But now Im IN!!!!!!!! Chowdozer's buying the Beer!!!!!



chowdozer said:


> What kind of um... liquid refreshment do we'all need?



Same thing we Drank @ Sequim!!!!!! and lotz of it!!!!! LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2008)

Goodness! The northern Warshingtonians have different rainGEAR rules than we southern peoples. We get mad if you don't carry your rainGEAR with you. The rule of precipitation goes:

If you don't carry rainGEAR with you--and that means having it in the rig, it'll rain and it is YOUR fault because you didn't bring rainGEAR. 
If you do carry rainGEAR with you, it'll rain. But you won't get blamed for causing the rain.

We wear lots of fleece. The polyester kind. You can buy it here because it'll be on sale in May. We don't use umbrellas. And I see white on the ground this morning once again.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 31, 2008)

I ordered a fleece jacket from (dare I say it) L.L. Bean. It's wind proof but not water resistant and is on sale. The rain jacket came from D.i.c.k's Sporting Goods and is a North Face. It's not a vinyl slicker for sure.

Ian


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I ordered a fleece jacket from (dare I say it) L.L. Bean. It's wind proof but not water resistant and is on sale. The rain jacket came from D.i.c.k's Sporting Goods and is a North Face. It's not a vinyl slicker for sure.
> 
> Ian



Well, you'll fit in in downtown Portland.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll bring my Grundens. And grease my boots too. That should keep it from raining.


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I ordered a fleece jacket from (dare I say it) L.L. Bean. It's wind proof but not water resistant and is on sale. The rain jacket came from D.i.c.k's Sporting Goods and is a North Face. It's not a vinyl slicker for sure.
> 
> Ian




Pssst...I could sell you a well broken in pair of authentic tin pants only worn every workday in the winter for 2 winters with real patches and gorilla tape on them. I'd throw in a pair of Made In Oregon suspenders. Or, for an additional fee, get some Loggers World suspenders. opcorn:


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 31, 2008)

Nah, getting called a yuppie is one thing, getting called a poser is just on a different scale altogether.

Ian


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2008)

slowp said:


> Well, you'll fit in in downtown Portland.



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Don't you have anything dirty or torn? heck, I only have one "going out with wife" outfit... and the rest, well.. let's just say - I fit in...


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Bookerdog I just PM'd you. I'm going to be there but alone, wifey doesn't care for two strokes unless they're on wheels.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 31, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Don't you have anything dirty or torn? heck, I only have one "going out with wife" outfit... and the rest, well.. let's just say - I fit in...



But I AM going out with the wife... ... This is our 5th anniversary trip. We're going to be out there for 9 days. 2 of them are for me. One at the GTG and one down at the Redwoods in N Cali. I'll also get an hour or two at Madsen's to drool. I told her that we'll have to stop sometime along the way and wash clothes. Her response was "Heck no we're not, waste of time. We'll just be dirty. The other folk at the restaurant can move if they don't like how we smell."

You guys will get to experience us with fresh clean underwear and only 1 layer of deodorant.  

Ian


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2008)

*Angry at the end of the day!*

Starting to cheer up now. Today was going ok. Tackled the most complex pile of blowdown so far for me. Took a while to ponder it and figure out a sequence. Shouted a few bad words when things looked like they weren't going to go, then a woohoo when I got all the trees touching ground and easier to work on. Started cleaning up the road when I see two guys walking up. The one was an old geezer woodcutter and I marked the trees I just chunked up so he could cut them. Then he asks me to mark more, and then.....he starts bad mouthing a friend of mine!!! My good mood is ruined and I want to smack him. They go away and I drive down to check the tree he wanted marked and my paint from a previous visit is still on it but I slap some more on it. Stop to get rid of lunchtime coffee. See the two of them walking back up and yell at them to stop for a minute. I get pants up, and they continue to rile me with their theme of the day that I really shouldn't be working out in the woods, they came to see if I was able to drive down that terrible road and they didn't hear anything so came up to check, (I've now been driving in the woods for 30 years) and oh by the way there's more trees they'd like marked. My paint gun was out of paint thank goodness, but they sure wrecked the day's end after I'd spent time doing works of beauty with Twinkle!!  OK, rant over. Today's weather? Snowing then warm and sunny--tin pants too hot, then snowing, then warm, Springlike. Spring lasts til July or August here.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Well last day of march went snow flurries sunshine snow flurries sunshine.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 31, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Don't you have anything dirty or torn? heck, I only have one "going out with wife" outfit... and the rest, well.. let's just say - I fit in...




Yup...despite Slowp's attempt to put us all in pastels I'm just wearing the same clothes I'd wear to work...or to town...or to the store...or to just about anywhere else.

The last time I wore a suit I had to go to a wedding and a funeral all in the same week...and both were depressing. I gave the suit away and used the necktie to patch a broken spot in the pasture fence.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Don't you have anything dirty or torn? heck, I only have one "going out with wife" outfit... and the rest, well.. let's just say - I fit in...



Yeah!!!!! He does!!!!! but Cindi fits in better!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Yeah!!!!! He does!!!!! but Cindi fits in better!!!!!




damn red x's


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2008)

1 hour ago it was 47F... then it hailed and has been snowing hard ever since? WTF?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Now this is a motley Crew!!!!!*

here it is!!!!!LOL!!!!

From L-R RBTree, Lakeside53, RR2'ed,, and Rotax Robert!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> here it is!!!!!LOL!!!!
> 
> From L-R RBTree, Lakeside53, RR2'ed,, and Rotax Robert!!!!



Two are definitely Motley, one has a raised BAC.. and the other is from out of state...


----------



## slowp (Apr 1, 2008)

Weather Report: Lawn is GREEN this morning.


----------



## slowp (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh, anybody like huckleberry pie? I had to cook the frozen ones last November because the freezer quit, but I canned some of last year's crop so can use them. I buy the crust because if I made it, we'd have to use a saw to cut the pie.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 1, 2008)

slowp said:


> Oh, anybody like huckleberry pie? I had to cook the frozen ones last November because the freezer quit, but I canned some of last year's crop so can use them. I buy the crust because if I made it, we'd have to use a saw to cut the pie.



ME !!!!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 1, 2008)

slowp said:


> Weather Report: Lawn is GREEN this morning.



White here another 2 inches. Ill have some pie too.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 1, 2008)

White here.... had a huge thundestorm last night that snowed! Lightening in snow is cool...


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 1, 2008)

We had some good snow over the weekend but it's about gone now.







My snowman project under construction:






Finished snowman:






Project came in on time and under budget. Pic of snowman with happy client.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 1, 2008)

Well alittle over a month away. I guess since some wives are coming I better get a portapotty. Will order one up for the weekend.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm sure everyone will pitch in to help defray the costs. I will.. do you take Visa?

Ian


----------



## slowp (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's the weather for today where I was. The sun never shines there. I had to hit the hot tub as soon as I got home. Twinkle and I were requested for opening this road. There's a couple of hangups that I couldn't get down but they are pretty secure. Lots of filing due to dirty wood and snow hiding the location of the ground. We gotter done. I will bring a monetary donation for the facilities. Kind of thought a donation would be nice anyway as you are using fuel and equipment to move stuff around--no?


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 1, 2008)

Slowp, all the road clearing you do just looks downright fun. 

I carried a 346 in my truck for awhile cause I was just too lazy to get it out when I got finished cutting wood. I ended up having to cut a small tree out of the road one morning by headlight. Had a guy pull up behind me and he couldn't wait the 5 minutes for me to drag it clear. He turned around and drove 15 minutes extra to get out the other way.

Ian


----------



## slowp (Apr 2, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Slowp, all the road clearing you do just looks downright fun.
> 
> I carried a 346 in my truck for awhile cause I was just too lazy to get it out when I got finished cutting wood. I ended up having to cut a small tree out of the road one morning by headlight. Had a guy pull up behind me and he couldn't wait the 5 minutes for me to drag it clear. He turned around and drove 15 minutes extra to get out the other way.
> 
> Ian



You are welcome to come out and swamp. Pretty soon this month you can take the saw test, sign an agreement, and VOLUNTEER! Then you too can have fun and frivolity in the forest. Just don't kick my Twinkle saw.


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 2, 2008)

slowp said:


> You are welcome to come out and swamp. Pretty soon this month you can take the saw test, sign an agreement, and VOLUNTEER! Then you too can have fun and frivolity in the forest. Just don't kick my Twinkle saw.



Where do you do that? Sounds like something I would be interested in doing!


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 2, 2008)

Its suppose to get all the way up to 58 today. Who knows it might be to hot on the first week in may.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 2, 2008)

*+100!!!!*



Gologit said:


> ME !!!!





slowp said:


> Oh, anybody like huckleberry pie? I had to cook the frozen ones last November because the freezer quit, but I canned some of last year's crop so can use them. I buy the crust because if I made it, we'd have to use a saw to cut the pie.





Well Yeah Huckleberry is good!!!!!!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 2, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Its suppose to get all the way up to 58 today. Who knows it might be to hot on the first week in may.



We've been having 65 to seventy degrees every day, blue sky and light winds. I'll try to bring some of that with me. Sounds like a fair trade...sunshine for huckleberry pie.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 2, 2008)

*Went snowshoeing*

On the hill behind the house which is usually snow free mid Feb thru mid Dec. Compact foot of frozen snow there now and a little farther up couple feet.Wore fleece to stay warm. Seems to be warmer at the house now we may break 50 boy that sounds nice.


----------



## slowp (Apr 2, 2008)

I just got in. Went to a warmer side of the hill to work so I'm not freezing like yesterday. I also well, ahem. kind of hung out in the office a while letting it warm up this morning. :blush: I'll make a practice pie this week.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 2, 2008)

Pie Pie We Want Pie


----------



## Gologit (Apr 2, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Pie Pie We Want Pie



Yup.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 2, 2008)

Huck pie and homemade Ice cream MMmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll bring my old school hand crank ice cream maker!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Lol!!!!!!!*



slowp said:


> I just got in. Went to a warmer side of the hill to work so I'm not freezing like yesterday. I also well, ahem. kind of hung out in the office a while letting it warm up this morning. :blush: I'll make a practice pie this week.



*Pie.... Pie,,,, We want more Pie!!!!!!*


See what you started slowp!!!!!!



Cedarkerf said:


> Pie Pie We Want Pie


----------



## Gologit (Apr 2, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> *Pie.... Pie,,,, We want more Pie!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> See what you started slowp!!!!!!



I hope you realize that Mt Adams huckleberries are addictive. It's been 30 years since I lived in that part of the country and I still have withdrawl symptoms when I eat some of the glop that passes for huckleberries down here.

Gotta warn ya...you'll never be the same.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 2, 2008)

You guys ever make any sassafras tea? Eric had a cooler of that stuff warmed up at his GTG and I went home with both my coffee travel mugs full. They didn't make it far down the road.

Ian


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 2, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> You guys ever make any sassafras tea? Eric had a cooler of that stuff warmed up at his GTG and I went home with both my coffee travel mugs full. They didn't make it far down the road.
> 
> Ian



Heck Yeah!!!!! when we have lot clearing jobs that have live oak stands and yaupon thickets near by there is almost always sassafras growing in amongst and when we are raking out and finish grading the rake gets huge sassafras roots turned up and broken,,,,,, There aint a sweeter smell in tha woods incase you didnt know that is also what they make Root beer with,,,,,,, It smells like the rootbeer capital of the world good stuff,,, and the leaves are ground up to make a cajun spice called "File' " as in the old Hank Williams Sr. song. "Jambalya, Crawfish Pie, & File' Gumbo!!!!!!!! Cause tonight I'm a gonna meet my Chere' a Mio"


----------



## slowp (Apr 2, 2008)

I would say that the location is closer to Mt St. Helens than Adams. Gees, how many pies? I just have one dinky oven. These berries will not be as good as the frozen ones. But I did pick every one of them. That makes them good. For you non PNWers, huckleberries are special. Every season there is a story of guns being pulled in disputes over patches. My group just exclaims such scary things like, Hey! Did you see that bear over there? We try to scare others out with bear stories told VERY LOUDLY as we pick. If we are lucky, there will be some bear poop to exclaim about and make sure invaders know about. Wow! I can see a new reality show about...PURPLE GOLD. We'll call it Picker People!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 2, 2008)

Apr 11, 2008 
Deschutes Brewery's Final Poker Run of the Season - Rescheduled for the 4th!



Wow Check it Out!!!!!!! Mirror Pond and Black Butte Porter in Texas!!!!!


Deschutes Brewery is Blazing a
Trail to Texas!

Deschutes Brewery is excited to announce that Mirror Pond Pale Ale and Black Butte Porter are now available on draft at several pubs and alehouses in Austin, TX; look for these two beers in the Dallas area starting May 1st.


----------



## chowdozer (Apr 2, 2008)

Did someone say the guys from Texas are bringing all the beer?

:jawdrop:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 2, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> Did someone say the guys from Texas are bringing all the beer?
> 
> :jawdrop:



Greg,,,, Errr,,, Don't repeat that!!!!! errr,,,, not true not true!!!!!!!

Besides its almost 400 mies to Austin from here and almost 500 to Dallas!!!!

And Just Mow is closer to there anyway!!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mow's coming? lolol I might have to have Bryce turn up with the 041S to taunt (haunt?) him....

I'll buy my beer in Hood river..


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 3, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Mow's coming? lolol I might have to have Bryce turn up with the 041S to taunt (haunt?) him....
> 
> I'll buy my beer in Hood river..



Nahhh He isnt coming he's havin knee surgery the week before or something!!! he will be OOC!!!!:monkey:


----------



## Gologit (Apr 3, 2008)

Beer, barbecue, blueberry pie with homemade ice-cream...this is getting better all the time.

Does anyone like kiwi ? 

And, Andy before you say anything, I'm talking about the kind that grows on a vine.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Beer, barbecue, blueberry pie with homemade ice-cream...this is getting better all the time.
> 
> Does anyone like kiwi ?
> 
> And, Andy before you say anything, I'm talking about the kind that grows on a vine.



MMMMM!!!!!!!! Sounds good,,, I did some research on the Huckleberries sounds delicious,,, but I already forfeited my Pie for Beer and rep!!! LOL 

Whats new??????? LOL!!!! No 1 son went out with his buds last night,,, has a head like a buffalo this morning LOLOL!!!!!!!

Ahh to be 21 again!!!!!!


----------



## slowp (Apr 3, 2008)

RR2, make mine Black Butte Porter. Probably 2 will be enough for me.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 3, 2008)

Moning slowp,,,, I see ya lurking!!!!!

LOL I am rather fond of The Black Butte Porter My ownself,,, And if I can finda a Chocolate Mint Stout!!!!!! MMMMMMMMM delicious!!!!!!!! LOLOL!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 3, 2008)

See what I mean?????? LOLOL!!!!!!!!








This what happend on my way home from the last trip I made in May07 0n Rivers Great PNW chainsaw adventure thred!!!!!!


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 3, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Mow's coming? lolol I might have to have Bryce turn up with the 041S to taunt (haunt?) him....
> 
> I'll buy my beer in Hood river..



I take it your going to full sail brew


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 3, 2008)

That's one.. Good food also.

There's another place just down the road on a side street that's pretty good also.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Beer, barbecue, blueberry pie with homemade ice-cream...this is getting better all the time.
> 
> Does anyone like kiwi ?
> 
> And, Andy before you say anything, I'm talking about the kind that grows on a vine.



Yes we like Kiwi's.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 3, 2008)

Who's up for dinner Friday night? Our flight arrives a little after 2 and it looks like a few of us are camping out at the Super 8.

Ian


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 3, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Who's up for dinner Friday night? Our flight arrives a little after 2 and it looks like a few of us are camping out at the Super 8.
> 
> Ian



I would be up for coming up to the dalles and having dinner with you all. The sugar sack is a great place to eat in the dalles.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 3, 2008)

Well the heat started today 61 suppose to start raining tommorrow. LOL


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 3, 2008)

Yea spring finally got here broke 60 Went skiing at Crystal mid 30-40 snow was a little heavy but for April a great day.


----------



## slowp (Apr 4, 2008)

Today's magnificent view.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 4, 2008)

Is there going to be some sports???
Who will show how to open a brewski with a saw!!!! 
And what else????


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 4, 2008)

If there is beer (there will be) then sports will abound..


----------



## Gologit (Apr 5, 2008)

Did the snow go away up there yet?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 5, 2008)

so long as you're below 1500 feet.. kind off... 

cool, but nice...


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Apr 6, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Did the snow go away up there yet?



Like Andy said if you go to about 1200' or so you hit snow.
It is still not that warm, we have the woodstove going.
It does make the hills pretty.


----------



## slowp (Apr 6, 2008)

I drove over to Eastern Warshington yesterday. A little bit of slush on the road at 4500 feet. Drove back today and it was snowing again and I'd guess it turned into rain at 3500 feet. 15 inches more on the Pass and we will have a new record. I really don't want to see a new record established. It was just pouring rain--a frog strangler--here a few minutes ago.

Just saw the weather forecast. Rain, snow, snow, rain. Winter is not yet over.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 7, 2008)

Got a couple of fir's down to the field this weekend.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Got a couple of fir's down to the field this weekend.



LOL...Better get a bunch. If everybody shows up that's planning to you could get a couple of years firewood cut in no time at all.  Bob


----------



## slowp (Apr 8, 2008)

Here's the weather picture from yesterday. Snowed big gloppy flakes all morning then changed to rain. Since I was working (and will be for some time) on a road, I went through 4 pairs of gloves yesterday. Put on a sauna coat in the afternoon. This is the lunchtime view of part of the glove pile. Oh, after work I came home and spent an hour in the hot tub to warm up. Sounds like today will be the same.






The way this SPRING? is going, I hope there is a snag that can be cut for a large campfire. Brrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 8, 2008)

Snowing here again right now yup warm early spring like they predicted


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 8, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Snowing here again right now yup warm early spring like they predicted



Went to daughters college softball game in sela this weekend. 38 degree's spitting rain and wind blowing 30 mph About froze just sitting there. I wonder if were going to miss spring and go right from winter to summer.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Went to daughters college softball game in sela this weekend. 38 degree's spitting rain and wind blowing 30 mph About froze just sitting there. I wonder if were going to miss spring and go right from winter to summer.


Or maybe straight back to winter.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmmmmm....This probably wouldn't be a good time to mention that we're having a dry warm spring with temps in the high seventies and the strawberries are starting to ripen. Nope...I won't say any of that. When it's 110 down here in August and September you guys can get your revenge and tell me how cool it is up there.

I still have my Grunden's stuffed behind the seat of the pickup though in case you can't break out of your bad weather cycle.


----------



## slowp (Apr 8, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Hmmmmm....This probably wouldn't be a good time to mention that we're having a dry warm spring with temps in the high seventies and the strawberries are starting to ripen. Nope...I won't say any of that. When it's 110 down here in August and September you guys can get your revenge and tell me how cool it is up there.
> 
> I still have my Grunden's stuffed behind the seat of the pickup though in case you can't break out of your bad weather cycle.



Yeah, I have good friends who taunt me until June. They brag on their tomatoes and how many they have...etc. The tables are turned when it gets 102 there and it is 60s here. Then I get to gloat as they whine about high electrical bills for air conditioning. 
Today wasn't too bad. I took advantage of a bad situation. An alder pinched the bar this morning and Twinkle threw the chain. Since I was now down to one good chain I decided to get out of the snowstorm and do some badly needed maintenance. All chains are deburred and Twinkle is cleaned up and has a Barbie sticker in place. A logger stopped by. He informed me that the method I was told to do after deburring a chain--running the chain backwards first, would ruin the sprocket. Anyway, I got soaked this morning but dried out while fixing Twinkle so not too bad of weather. It is supposed to warm up by 2 degrees each day so tomorrow morning should be a balmy 38 degrees here in the valley! Maybe I'll break out the shorts!


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey slowp, what do you mean by "deburring" a chain? I threw a chain for the first time Sunday and noticed it had a sticky link after I put it back on. 

(pos361 I'm gonna have to start a thread when I have time)


----------



## slowp (Apr 8, 2008)

Those little toothy things that go in the bar groove burr up and won't fit back in or will stick. This happens every time the saw throws the chain off. I used to run a MacCulloch in the olden times and the saw liked a loose chain so it came off a lot but I never had any burring problems. I just put it back on and it ran like it should. Twinkle and the Barbie saw like to damage the chains I guess. I also found out that I could use the Dremel to grind it down if I resorted to wearing......The Reading Glasses. That is totally depressing.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 8, 2008)

slowp said:


> Those little toothy things that go in the bar groove burr up and won't fit back in or will stick. This happens every time the saw throws the chain off. I used to run a MacCulloch in the olden times and the saw liked a loose chain so it came off a lot but I never had any burring problems. I just put it back on and it ran like it should. Twinkle and the Barbie saw like to damage the chains I guess. I also found out that I could use the Dremel to grind it down if I resorted to wearing......The Reading Glasses. That is totally depressing.



Bifocals are next.


----------



## chowdozer (Apr 8, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Bifocals are next.



What are those Bob? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Apr 8, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> What are those Bob? :hmm3grin2orange:



I wish you'd quit typing so small...I have to push my chair back to read your posts. Bifocals are a sign of wisdom and maturity...that's what I keep telling myself, anyway.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 8, 2008)

I have but one request for everyone. While I'm there milling about, would someone please step up and teach me how to recognize that elusive "burble" that everyone talks about in every tuning thread. That would do me a world of good. I figure the 372 is going to require retuning anyway going from here to Washington. I'm at about 975' here.

Ian


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 8, 2008)

Retuning for WA? Na.......


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok then, re-tune it for the purpose of teaching me "burble". 

Ian


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll give lessons.... sigh... just like another day at work... except, I'll get paid in beer....  


They going to let you check-bag that saw?


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 8, 2008)

Nah, I'll be mailing it out PHO.

Ian


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 8, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Nah, I'll be mailing it out PHO.
> 
> Ian





Good... then you'lll have room for beer.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL... what's your flavor. I'll be happy to 'pay' for my lessons.

Ian


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 8, 2008)

Might want to try me early the day then....


----------



## Goicoechea (Apr 9, 2008)

*Eastern WA Weather*

Well looks like spring is still delayed in Eastern WA. Today it snowed in Pullman, well enough to cover the ground for the morning. Hope the weather is better at points west.

My girlfriend snapped this picture on the Washington State University Campus today a little before Noon.

Man I wish the sun would come out.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey it actually warmed up here almost made it to 40. 38 is close and the snow turned to rain.


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 9, 2008)

slowp said:


> Those little toothy things that go in the bar groove burr up and won't fit back in or will stick. This happens every time the saw throws the chain off. I used to run a MacCulloch in the olden times and the saw liked a loose chain so it came off a lot but I never had any burring problems. I just put it back on and it ran like it should. Twinkle and the Barbie saw like to damage the chains I guess. I also found out that I could use the Dremel to grind it down if I resorted to wearing......The Reading Glasses. That is totally depressing.



Yup, sounds like what I done. Had one spot in the chain that didn't want to go back into the grove all the way so I ran the saw out of the wood for a second then readjusted the chain. Pulling the chain by hand there was a spot it wanted to stick but I was tired of messing with it so I ran it. Managed to fill my trailer without any more problems but its good to know what had happened.

Thanks for the learnin


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 9, 2008)

Well I just had to be post 300 for this thread. Thats all.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 9, 2008)

Crud 301 I guess.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 9, 2008)

Lets just keep runnin with it got up to 46 degrees today a real barn burner. Hill behind the house still white tho nice crunchy morning tho. Supposedly will hit the 60's this week we shall see.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 9, 2008)

The computer said were suppose to hit 72 on saturday. If it takes that much of a jump I might get heat stroke.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 9, 2008)

Getting some wood down to the field tonight. Wood is going to be alittle dirty.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 9, 2008)

lolol... not running my saws in that!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 9, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> lolol... not running my saws in that!



:hmm3grin2orange: It's just a little dirt. All the people that want free saw tuning and advice can pay you back by sharpening your chains for you. That ought to be interesting.

Besides, with all the rain you guys are getting Bookerdog can just go out and turn the deck every once in awhile and let the rain clean the logs.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 9, 2008)

Rain or recycled BEER Isn't that the way of the"Axeman"?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm bringing carbide...


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 9, 2008)

I will take my pressure washer and wash them for ya. I will make sure and debark them also. I will also pluck my geeze so you have down feathers under your tent. LOL


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 10, 2008)

Gologit said:


> All the people that want free saw tuning and advice can pay you back by sharpening your chains for you.



I'll bring my dremel..:hmm3grin2orange: 

Ian


----------



## slowp (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm bringing Barbie Stickers. They ward off saw pinching and cutting dirt pretty well. Barbie Stickers for Everyone!!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 10, 2008)

slowp said:


> I'm bringing Barbie Stickers. They ward off saw pinching and cutting dirt pretty well. Barbie Stickers for Everyone!!



I don't know about a Barbie Sticker...it might make my saw grumpy. I'm changing enough stuff just to come up there as it is...I spent an hour yesterday scraping the "Buy California Grown Wood Products" bumper sticker off of my pickup. Didn't want me and RR2 getting shot at driving through Oregon. I'll put on something generic to replace it...Trees are America's Renewable Resource should work.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 10, 2008)

They'll think your work for Werhauser... still might get a few key scratches...

"have you hugged a logger today" might work better...


----------



## chainshawman (Apr 10, 2008)

I have sticker in my back window that says "Don't worry I'am a logger" Most people that are not loggers do not know how to take it. My youngest daughter attends university of puget sound and there nick name is the "Loggers" I love that. Were is this get together being held at ?


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 10, 2008)

chainshawman said:


> I have sticker in my back window that says "Don't worry I'am a logger" Most people that are not loggers do not know how to take it. My youngest daughter attends university of puget sound and there nick name is the "Loggers" I love that. Were is this get together being held at ?



Down at underwood WA 60 miles east of Portland


----------



## slowp (Apr 10, 2008)

Gologit said:


> I don't know about a Barbie Sticker...it might make my saw grumpy. I'm changing enough stuff just to come up there as it is...I spent an hour yesterday scraping the "Buy California Grown Wood Products" bumper sticker off of my pickup. Didn't want me and RR2 getting shot at driving through Oregon. I'll put on something generic to replace it...Trees are America's Renewable Resource should work.



Don't worry, you've still got those Collyfonia plates. Probably more important to stop in Klamath Falls and switch to some Orygun ones. I would like the Earth First sticker but I have to go to Portland once in a while and would like my tires to stay in good shape. Perhaps you could coat your plates with mud and whatever you do, don't look too prosperous. We really hate RICH Colyfonians.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 10, 2008)

slowp said:


> Don't worry, you've still got those Collyfonia plates. Probably more important to stop in Klamath Falls and switch to some Orygun ones. I would like the Earth First sticker but I have to go to Portland once in a while and would like my tires to stay in good shape. Perhaps you could coat your plates with mud and whatever you do, don't look too prosperous. We really hate RICH Colyfonians.



Don't look too prosperous? No problem! We're having a big meeting Saturday with the company brass and I have a bad feeling that we're not going to get too much good news. We might eke out a season between bug kill and burn salvage but it looks mighty thin for this year.

I'll just have to load up on BBQ and huckleberry pie...put a few pounds on my already winter-chubby self.


----------



## slowp (Apr 11, 2008)

My new career of cutting stuff out of roads is maintaining the roundness at an even level. There are actually plans by people to log, but the sales are high and so is the snow. I'll believe it when the trees start falling. There's also a big avalanche and slide on one of the main roads and the road guys can't work on it until the snow melts out to get to the waste dumping spot.
I hope the snow doesn't hurt the huckleberry crop for this year.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 11, 2008)

slowp said:


> My new career of cutting stuff out of roads is maintaining the roundness at an even level. There are actually plans by people to log, but the sales are high and so is the snow. I'll believe it when the trees start falling. There's also a big avalanche and slide on one of the main roads and the road guys can't work on it until the snow melts out to get to the waste dumping spot.
> I hope the snow doesn't hurt the huckleberry crop for this year.



Huckleberry crop should be a good one. Snow will help insulate those plants. When the snow melts and they bloom frost shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 11, 2008)

Bailey's is going to send some goodie bags


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 11, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Bailey's is going to send some goodie bags


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Apr 11, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Bailey's is going to send some goodie bags



COOL!!!!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 12, 2008)

*Earthquakes?*

What's this I hear about earthquakes off the central Oregon coast? Is this GTG going to turn into the Official AS Earthquake Damage Team or what?

Ian


----------



## slowp (Apr 13, 2008)

The earthquakes are the fault of a snowmobiler. He snowmobiled to the top of St. Helens (verboten in the first place) and then walked too far out on a cornice and fell 200 feet into the crater and lived to be rescued. So the vocano did not get a sacrifice and now there might be an eruption off the Oregon Coast. He'll probably be getting a hefty fine too.

There's a better one in Central Oregon that has been bulging a bit. I was in Bend several years ago on a weekend that ALL the volcanoes in the Cascades were supposed to erupt. We had beers on a deck with a view but none erupted.

It could be THE BIG ONE they've been predicting. So, get out of Portland as fast as you can. Did you know there is a vocano in the middle of Portland too? As well as a few fault lines. Oh, and I'd try to be out of the Gorge quickly too in case another Bridge Of The Gods episode occurs. We'll know it has happened if the river starts rising quickly at Underwood.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 13, 2008)

Disruted the weather too.. 84 here yesterday (79 at the airport). Look like we can forget the snowshoes, maybe.


----------



## slowp (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm still keeping the snowshoes in the rig. I saw "snow level 2000 feet" on the forecast for the upcoming week. Yesterday sure was a shock. Unfortunately, the lawnmower, stored under gutterless eaves all winter, started on the first pull.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 13, 2008)

*Not As Lucky As Me!*

Hey slowp !
Mine started fine once the new battery was installed. Then the main drive belt let go. Had a broken spring that went somewhere? Then needed new blades. A day on that thing & I had to put ice in my white wine! 85 degrees here yesterday. Little better today. Got the burn pile going.......Bob


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 13, 2008)

Uh oh... 50 today.... snow level dropping...


----------



## Spotted Owl (Apr 13, 2008)

Holy smokes I forgot all about this.

Do ya still have room for a couple more? Short of some major problem it will be the wife and me, both kiddos will be out on vacation.

If you do we will be there. Hopefully we can find a room someplace or we will drive in for the day. What else is needed. What saws and other toys are needed. I can dredge the freezer for some blacktail or home grown pork.


Owl


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Spotted Owl said:


> Holy smokes I forgot all about this.
> 
> Do ya still have room for a couple more? Short of some major problem it will be the wife and me, both kiddos will be out on vacation.
> 
> ...



There is still room. There are now three threads PNW Grocery list and PNW bookerdogs chainsaw fest.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Apr 14, 2008)

Room booked at the super 8 in The Dalles. 

Good times to be had. Good times buddy good times.


Owl


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Apr 14, 2008)

Spotted Owl said:


> Room booked at the super 8 in The Dalles.
> 
> Good times to be had. Good times buddy good times.
> 
> ...



don't know if you caught it earlier in the thread, but if you're arriving Friday night, Haywire has suggested we gather for dinner... a bunch of us are staying at the Super 8...


----------



## slowp (Apr 14, 2008)

This is at 2325 ft elevation. Usually melted out but not this year. The road does have a bare patch on up though. Just about quitting time, the temperature dropped, the wind blew and a little blizzard hit. Brrrrrrr. 







There was a tree to be cut out of the way, and guess who had to do it? These guys didn't bring a saw along. But they threw the brush out of the road. Twinkle repulsed them with the newly added Barbie stickers.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 15, 2008)

Well its getting closer everyone. Ordered the porta pot. Looking into some type of cover tent thing.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 15, 2008)

3" new snow this morning. high hit 43 wow this is a loooooooooong cold spring.




Pic from last nite.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 15, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> 3" new snow this morning. high hit 43 wow this is a loooooooooong cold spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No kidding its like the energiser bunny keeps going and going


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 15, 2008)

daffodills have been flowering for over a month... normaly they'd flower and be gone in week or two... The rest of the garden has pretty much stopped.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 15, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> daffodills have been flowering for over a month... normaly they'd flower and be gone in week or two... The rest of the garden has pretty much stopped.



I have never seen daffodills hang on so long as they have this year.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 15, 2008)

Wifes been feeling sorry for hers under the weight of snow so often and still coming back.


----------



## slowp (Apr 16, 2008)

I heard this weather is supposed to last till June. No sawing for me for a few days. I went to the woods to help with unit layout, broke my rule of No Jumping, jumped, landed on what turned out to be a punky old log which broke and I took a header, which I turned into a sider, head hit stob on a blowdown, hardhat stayed on so no problem but I put wrist down to break fall and it is a little bit sore. I had to spring up quickly in order to look like it was all controlled. I'm hoping I got my big tumble out of the way for the year. We did see the sun today but it was drizzling while it was out. The trilliums were bloomed but soggy, and the nettles have started to grow. We also ran the boundary for a stream buffer. A week or two later and it would be the land of nettles and salmonberry brush. Tomorrow we go up into patchy snow but it'll be flatter and a skidder unit and I'll not jump.


----------



## chowdozer (Apr 16, 2008)

slowp said:


> I heard this weather is supposed to last till June. No sawing for me for a few days. I went to the woods to help with unit layout, broke my rule of No Jumping, jumped, landed on what turned out to be a punky old log which broke and I took a header, which I turned into a sider, head hit stob on a blowdown, hardhat stayed on so no problem but I put wrist down to break fall and it is a little bit sore. I had to spring up quickly in order to look like it was all controlled. I'm hoping I got my big tumble out of the way for the year. We did see the sun today but it was drizzling while it was out. The trilliums were bloomed but soggy, and the nettles have started to grow. We also ran the boundary for a stream buffer. A week or two later and it would be the land of nettles and salmonberry brush. Tomorrow we go up into patchy snow but it'll be flatter and a skidder unit and I'll not jump.



That's no good.



So you're not Superman?


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Apr 16, 2008)

slowp said:


> I heard this weather is supposed to last till June. No sawing for me for a few days. I went to the woods to help with unit layout, broke my rule of No Jumping, jumped, landed on what turned out to be a punky old log which broke and I took a header, which I turned into a sider, head hit stob on a blowdown, hardhat stayed on so no problem but I put wrist down to break fall and it is a little bit sore. I had to spring up quickly in order to look like it was all controlled. I'm hoping I got my big tumble out of the way for the year. We did see the sun today but it was drizzling while it was out. The trilliums were bloomed but soggy, and the nettles have started to grow. We also ran the boundary for a stream buffer. A week or two later and it would be the land of nettles and salmonberry brush. Tomorrow we go up into patchy snow but it'll be flatter and a skidder unit and I'll not jump.



Big ole OUCH!!! no more of this stuff-- you need to be able to get to the GTG!!!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 16, 2008)

slowp said:


> I heard this weather is supposed to last till June. No sawing for me for a few days. I went to the woods to help with unit layout, broke my rule of No Jumping, jumped, landed on what turned out to be a punky old log which broke and I took a header, which I turned into a sider, head hit stob on a blowdown, hardhat stayed on so no problem but I put wrist down to break fall and it is a little bit sore. I had to spring up quickly in order to look like it was all controlled. I'm hoping I got my big tumble out of the way for the year. We did see the sun today but it was drizzling while it was out. The trilliums were bloomed but soggy, and the nettles have started to grow. We also ran the boundary for a stream buffer. A week or two later and it would be the land of nettles and salmonberry brush. Tomorrow we go up into patchy snow but it'll be flatter and a skidder unit and I'll not jump.



That's what you said last time. We're back in the woods. I'll catch up on the PNW threads this week-end. For now it's early to bed, early to rise...you know the routine.  Bob


----------



## Spotted Owl (Apr 19, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> don't know if you caught it earlier in the thread, but if you're arriving Friday night, Haywire has suggested we gather for dinner... a bunch of us are staying at the Super 8...




I read SugarShack in The Dalles. Is that easy to find? What time is everyone thinking about meeting up?


Hows the snow? 4:30 this morning to walk the dogs and we had abt 6" right now just a hair less and 28*.



Owl


----------



## flea (Apr 21, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> We're looking at the possibility of driving down the 101 to see the redwoods that week too. How's the drive down the coast?
> 
> Ian



If your still going to drive down 101 honk as you pass and I'll wave. or better yet stop in and cut some of this [email protected]$!& mess out of my back yard.

Down 101 is a great drive. I drive a truck down to Eureka CA when I'm lucky. Awesome drive, great scenery. If you do, run down 101 to CA199 and go up towards the OR state line again. Truly awesome trees growing right on the Fog line picture it 300' trees growing with the road weaving in between them. Much better than what you see from 101. 

Any way I honestly didnt read this whole thread. too long so if it has been resolved already then my apologies, but if you might be coming this way I'll be listening for the tell tale KY accented honk and I'll be ready with a wave. Hope you can make that drive it is something worth doing.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 22, 2008)

Yep, that drive is still on the schedule. Thanks for the scenic tour tip. I'll see if I can find it on the map.

Ian


----------



## raycarr (Apr 22, 2008)

The drive from Crescent City to Eureka is very nice, lots of big trees, rivers, lagoons and of course the ocean is close to the highway in many places.
Once you get past Eureka, Humboldt county has lots of good stuff, don't miss the Ave of the Giants, the north half is the best, if you have time, turn west at Dyerville and cruise Rockefeller Forest.

Ray


----------



## flea (Apr 22, 2008)

I get to go to Eureka this weekend  all the way down 101. And its supposed to be a nice weekend weather wise. ahh I'm gonna enjoy this.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 22, 2008)

If it makes you boys and girls feel better we actually got rained on today. Not much rain by your PNW standards but enough that 12 trucks had to be pushed out...up hill and around three miles of switchbacks. Everybody was a little grumpy by the end of the day.:censored: :censored: 

The push-cat skinner is now totally convinced that all log truck drivers have room temperature IQs and all the drivers think the cat skinner is an evil tempered high gear SOB.

Just another day in the life. We'll try it again tomorrow.


----------



## flea (Apr 22, 2008)

I literally can't remember when we had more than 36 hrs without rain/snow. My memory goes back to last fall.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 22, 2008)

flea said:


> I literally can't remember when we had more than 36 hrs without rain/snow. My memory goes back to last fall.



Yep.. we get a mud slide every day too:greenchainsaw: .


----------



## slowp (Apr 22, 2008)

And don't forget the volcanic eruptions!

OK, I have something to admit. Today, it did not rain or snow on us. We went up to the snowline and worked, I wore the rubber calks and sauna pants.
We're putting in obscenely large stream buffers. I am the creekwalker. This afternoon, we went to a lower elevation unit and I boldly ditched the rainpants and put on the leather boots expecting the sky to open up. It was just cloudy, dark, and chilly. Tomorrow: More creek*walking and yelling, "I can't hear you cuz the creek is too noisy!" 

*Creek is usually pronounced crick. But if you spell Creek -- *Crick*, your 7th grade english teacher will use the red pencil liberally on your paper.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 22, 2008)

I say creek... a crick is what you get in your neck if you sleep crooked.

Ian


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 22, 2008)

I suggest you practise "crick"... a lot... One slip and you'll be swiming to oregon....


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 23, 2008)

That's a river, not a crEEk between Washington and Oregon. LOL

Ian


----------



## slowp (Apr 23, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> That's a river, not a crEEk between Washington and Oregon. LOL
> 
> Ian




That is not a river. That is THE river. Now, if you go down the Oregon Coast, you should practice pronouncing....Yachats.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 23, 2008)

slowp said:


> That is not a river. That is THE river. Now, if you go down the Oregon Coast, you should practice pronouncing....Yachats.



Yup...and if you're driving through California work on pronouncing Tuolome, Mokelumne, Gasquet, and all the hispanic names left over from the former Mexican ownership.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 23, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Yup...and if you're driving through California work on pronouncing Tuolome, Mokelumne, Gasquet, and all the hispanic names left over from the former Mexican ownership.



Hey Bob, not hard to pronounce but, aren't you from Rough and Ready?.....or was that Drain, Oregon?


----------



## slowp (Apr 23, 2008)

Then there's the secret of the Yreka Bakery. Ooops, that is down.........................there.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 23, 2008)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Hey Bob, not hard to pronounce but, aren't you from Rough and Ready?.....or was that Drain, Oregon?



Nope. But I've been to Igo, Ono, Peanut, Hayfork, and once spent a real dull week watching it rain on the S-64 in Boring, Oregon. Got chased out of bar in Covelo by a drunk native american woman wielding a broken beer bottle once...but that's a long story.

You healing up? We're working on the B-line at Feather Falls but got rained out last night.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 23, 2008)

slowp said:


> Then there's the secret of the Yreka Bakery. Ooops, that is down.........................there.



You Feds must lead real Christian lives. You think of bakeries in Yreka and the rest of us were just trying to get through Saturday night without catching a communicable disease or getting some puncture wounds out in the parking lot after closing time. Ahhh...the good old days. Not!


----------



## slowp (Apr 23, 2008)

Bakeries are great places. Unfortunately or fortunately, there are none here.
Now watch me type and I'll type real slow.......

*YREKA BAKERY*.

OK, think about it. It's kind of like the name *BOB*. That would be a hint.

Now, I must go clean the swamp cooties off.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 23, 2008)

slowp said:


> Bakeries are great places. Unfortunately or fortunately, there are none here.
> Now watch me type and I'll type real slow.......
> 
> *YREKA BAKERY*.
> ...



Swamp Cooties??????


----------



## Gologit (Apr 23, 2008)

slowp said:


> Bakeries are great places. Unfortunately or fortunately, there are none here.
> Now watch me type and I'll type real slow.......
> 
> *YREKA BAKERY*.
> ...



:censored: :censored: :censored: Okay....ya got me. 

Swamp cooties...may your tribe increase.


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2008)

YREKA BAKERY is a palindrome. Or whatever that word is. Now, a chainsaw question that came up last night. What chain is best for cutting the top off a salad dressing jar? The flavor is Jalepeno Ranch. Should I switch to non skip square file? Should I use the 440 or the 032?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 24, 2008)

slowp said:


> YREKA BAKERY is a palindrome. Or whatever that word is. Now, a chainsaw question that came up last night. What chain is best for cutting the top off a salad dressing jar? The flavor is Jalepeno Ranch. Should I switch to non skip square file? Should I use the 440 or the 032?



Palindrome? Oh. Sometimes us neanderthal, knuckle dragging, move-our-lips-when-we-read, snoose chewing, room temperature IQ, sartorially challenged woods dwelling types need this kind of information. Palindrome, huh? Wow. I'll write it on the back of my hand and look at it frequently so I don't forget. Maybe I'll paint it on a tree with the appropriate color of log marking paint. Palindrome. Neat. I have a dog named Dud...maybe I could change his name to Palindrome.

And your jar of Jalepeno Ranch? Use an axe. You don't have to start an axe.


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2008)

Third time trying not to hit the wrong button. We've had wet weather all week with temps in the 40s and some wind. When it has cleared enough, there is a fresh snow line higher up. We didn't get rained on while doing redundant work in the swamp..the specialists seem to think that you loggers would just love to waste time and money playing and getting stuck in a swamp and that I am stupid enough to let you.....end of rant so we have to boundary and buffer every puddle...

We'll get heat stroke this weekend, 60 is predicted. A timber purchaser phoned about starting up and actually mentioned the words...*plow snow*. I'm going to try to escape the swamp work and go up and see what the snow is doing up there. 

Don't know about the future weather. Probably dark and dampish. Stay tuned.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 24, 2008)

Rainin and cold this mornin. Glad we didnt do this in March with all the snow but looks like well still have normal march weather.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 24, 2008)

Okay everyone its alittle over a week away. I need to put this up. Drinking I don't mind if people drink but while the saws are running I shouldn't have to say anything. If anyone gets sloppy drunk, obnoxious and belligerent they will be asked to leave. 
Had to get that out there so its understood. Now back to the fun. Bailey's has sent a box to me with all kinds of stuff in it. So I will set that out and people can grab something. Or we could have a raffle on sat night and raffle it off. Im only suggesting this as a way to help my brother in law help pay for his diesel that he used to help get the logs down.
I don't want any donations for myself but, my brother in law has burned some diesel up with his equipment helping me out. I would appericiate a donation to him for the diesel. Thankyou


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2008)

*Today's Weather Picture From The Pnw*

It wasn't raining when I took these. It was later. The snow level has gone up. I had a sandwich spot with a view. No coffee, I cut back and have just realized that it has made me a little bit grumpier than normal!







Next is a photo showing some houses awfully close to the river. The river gets a house now and then from here and a little downstream. One made the national news in our last flood.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 25, 2008)

Here is the address to map quest. 441 Lacock Kelchner Underwood WA 98651. Just going to post this every other day for the next week.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 29, 2008)

Address 441 Lacock Kelchner Underwood WA 98651. If you need my Phone number PM me.


----------



## slowp (Apr 29, 2008)

Did it snow there today? I got snowed on at 1900 ft. elevation. There was a sign there that said how high it was.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 29, 2008)

slowp said:


> Did it snow there today? I got snowed on at 1900 ft. elevation. There was a sign there that said how high it was.


Snowed on the hill behind the house trees are white again. Thats around 1800 ft. Still burning to keep warm it was 53 outside today.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 29, 2008)

I know some are coming early friday I have to work until 5 so won't be home tell about 530 If Your there before I get home. Just don't mess with the white dog with the goats.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Apr 30, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Who's up for dinner Friday night? Our flight arrives a little after 2 and it looks like a few of us are camping out at the Super 8.
> 
> Ian



Did anything come of this great idea. If things don't run long at the tattoo shop we should be leaving abt 1:30-2:00ish. Hoping to by pass a bit of the friday P town traffic and be to The Dalles abt 5:30 to 6:00ish.

Is anyone meeting at a certain place at a certain time?


Does Super 8 charge you if the room smells like saw gas and bar oil when you leave?

Owl


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 30, 2008)

Spotted Owl said:


> Did anything come of this great idea.



No one seemed too excited about that idea. LOL We'll probably be in around 5 I'm guessing. No idea what room number yet. I hope they have a WiFi there some place so we can sit in our little dark hotel room and post here about the great time we're having shooting cockroaches by flashlight with the rubberband guns and frying spam sammiches on the camp stove.

Bookerdog tells me that the EHP372 made it through the postal system unscathed, so whoever it was that berated me for threatening to show up empty handed can sleep well the rest of this week. :greenchainsaw: 


Ian


----------



## Ironbark (Apr 30, 2008)

Spotted Owl said:


> Does Super 8 charge you if the room smells like saw gas and bar oil when you leave?



I don't think so, but they weren't too impressed when I had 2 saws draining oil out in the bath so I could pass 'em as "never run" and fly home with them :hmm3grin2orange: 

Can see that happening again next week too.


----------



## slowp (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm bringing the Barbie saw and plan to take the bar off and wrap the head in a garbage bag. That ought to take care of smell and drips. Do we have cockroaches here? I heard they got another dump of snow in the passes last night.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Apr 30, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> No one seemed too excited about that idea. LOL We'll probably be in around 5 I'm guessing. No idea what room number yet. I hope they have a WiFi there some place so we can sit in our little dark hotel room and post here about the great time we're having shooting cockroaches by flashlight with the rubberband guns and frying spam sammiches on the camp stove.
> Ian



i beg your pardon... i was planning to be out with y'all... oh, well, i just didn't speak up... 

there is WiFi at the Super 8-- i have to do some work while there, so i made sure i had internet access...

ok, so now someone come up with the link-up plan for dinner!!!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 30, 2008)

slowp said:


> I'm bringing the Barbie saw and plan to take the bar off and wrap the head in a garbage bag. That ought to take care of smell and drips. Do we have cockroaches here? I heard they got another dump of snow in the passes last night.


Snowed here for a little while last night but not much stuck.


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey Booker, do you get cell service at your place?

Did you say there was space to camp at your place? Anyone plan on camping?


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 30, 2008)

wood4heat said:


> Hey Booker, do you get cell service at your place?
> 
> Did you say there was space to camp at your place? Anyone plan on camping?



Yes I get cell service. You are more then welcome to camp in the field. I know there's a few people camping in the field.


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll be there Saturday morning, you said around 9:00 right?

Anyone needing a ride from the Portland area? I though Freakingstang might try to fly in.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 30, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i beg your pardon... i was planning to be out with y'all... oh, well, i just didn't speak up...
> 
> there is WiFi at the Super 8-- i have to do some work while there, so i made sure i had internet access...
> 
> ok, so now someone come up with the link-up plan for dinner!!!



Bob (GoLogit) And I will be having a 10 hr ride acorrding to Google maps,,, from Sacramento International to The Dalles,,, so depending on what time he picks me Up,,,, (Im due in there @ 2300 hr. 5/1/08) Traffic and stops we should be there in time for Supper (Evening),,,,,, Dinner/lunch is @ noon around here so I dont think we can make Dinner,,,,However,,,, Supper in the Dalles is probably dooable!!!


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 30, 2008)

I would suggest the guys in the dalles go to the sugarshack for dinner friday night. Good place for prime rib and steaks and reasonable


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 30, 2008)

I was thinking about the guys coming in friday night to camp in my field. Would you guys like to get together and order pizza.


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 30, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Bob (GoLogit) And I will be having a 10 hr ride acorrding to Google maps,,, from Sacramento International to The Dalles,,, so depending on what time he picks me Up,,,, (Im due in there @ 2300 hr. 5/1/08) Traffic and stops we should be there in time for Supper (Evening),,,,,, Dinner/lunch is @ noon around here so I dont think we can make Dinner,,,,However,,,, Supper in the Dalles is probably dooable!!!



So will Bob be waiting at the airport holding up a "RiverRat" sign? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lou (Apr 30, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> I was thinking about the guys coming in Friday night to camp in my field. Would you guys like to get together and order pizza.



I'm always up for pepperoni pizza. I can kill a medium Pizza Hut by myself.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 30, 2008)

We should be getting there around 11 -noon saturday morning and camping.


----------



## slowp (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm thinking 10ish on Saturday will be my arrival time. This is based on no traffic problems around the Vancouver USA area.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 30, 2008)

wood4heat said:


> So will Bob be waiting at the airport holding up a "RiverRat" sign? :hmm3grin2orange:



Sort of. Sac International doesn't allow curbside pickup of arriving passengers. You have to park in the lot and schlep everything. Some kind of security thing I guess.

But...if RR2 displays some type of disability...like a very pronounced limp...I could pick him up curbside. Limp RR2, limp !! 

I'm working the woods all day tomorrow so when I get home I'll grab some sleep,tend to a few chores, and pick up RR2 early Friday morning. Real early. Ugly early. Logger early.

The only place I plan on stopping, other than to eat, is the Collier Logging Museum north of Klamath Falls. I've never been there and it's supposed to be pretty good.

We should be in The Dalles Friday afternoon. Dinner at the Sugarshack or wherever sounds good. I don't know what RR2's room arrangements are or if he's staying at Bookerdog's but we'll figure that out on the way up.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll be in Hood River Friday evening... At Bookers Saturday by 10am... depending on the event the night before...


----------



## Turbocaster (Apr 30, 2008)

*Collier Logging Museum*

Gologit,

Collier Logging Museum is a neat place to stop. It's not real big, but has a pretty neat accumulation of old logging stuff. It has the head rig out of the old Weyerhauser Mill in Klamath Falls. It sawed multiple billions of board feet of pine. The restrooms are pretty good too. 

My dad, brother and I used to fish Spring Creek, immediately north of the Museum. We had tons of fun, caught a lot of fish, and the scenery is awesome.


Jon


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 30, 2008)

441 Lacock Kelchner Underwood Wa 98651. Use map quest and it will get you close. If you would like my cell PM me. I will try and get some pics up with what the driveway looks like. Ordering pizza friday night for those that want to have pizza friday night up at my place.


----------



## Spotted Owl (May 1, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> I would suggest the guys in the dalles go to the sugarshack for dinner friday night. Good place for prime rib and steaks and reasonable




Does anyone want to try and plan some thing? Say the Sugar Shack at 6:30 friday evening. 

Does anyone know how to find the Sugar Shack?


Owl


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 1, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Sort of. Sac International doesn't allow curbside pickup of arriving passengers. You have to park in the lot and schlep everything. Some kind of security thing I guess.
> 
> But...if RR2 displays some type of disability...like a very pronounced limp...I could pick him up curbside. Limp RR2, limp !!
> 
> ...



Im bringing a bedroll just in case,,,, but I am not opposed to coughing up some jing for a room,,,, I failed to nail one down but as you say we will figure it out,,,
logger early is good with me,,, the sooner we are on the road,,, the better,,,
0315 is my normal time to get up everyday and I dont think I will get real comfy snoozing in the terminal with my cell phone stuck in my ear anyway.....

ought to be interesting to say the least!!!!!!



Spotted Owl said:


> Say the Sugar Shack at 6:30 friday evening.
> 
> Does anyone know how to find the Sugar Shack?
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm bringing Garmin!!!!!


----------



## slowp (May 1, 2008)

Here's the weather. Tenters better stake em down. The weather has just been unpredictable here. Yesterday, snow, hail, sun, rain, wind...
This is for Hood River.

Friday: A 40 percent chance of rain. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 63. Calm wind becoming west around 5 mph. 

Friday Night: Scattered showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 44. West wind between 5 and 8 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Saturday: Isolated showers before 11am. Partly sunny, with a high near 63. West wind 8 to 11 mph increasing to between 17 and 20 mph. Winds could gust as high as 26 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Saturday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 38. 

Sunday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 71. 

Sunday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 44. 

Monday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 70.


----------



## Ironbark (May 1, 2008)

slowp said:


> Sunday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 71.
> 
> Monday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 70.



I'll settle for that


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 1, 2008)

Spotted Owl said:


> Does anyone want to try and plan some thing? Say the Sugar Shack at 6:30 friday evening.
> 
> Does anyone know how to find the Sugar Shack?
> 
> ...




i should be pulling in between 5-6:30, depending on traffic i hit coming from Seattle... i think Google Maps should help us find Sugar Shack...


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 1, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i should be pulling in between 5-6:30, depending on traffic i hit coming from Seattle... i think Google Maps should help us find Sugar Shack...



OK, i Googled Sugar Shack & it's in Portland... so if there isn't a local one, that's 77 miles from The Dalles where I'm staying... i'd only make it at 6:30pm if i went there coming in, before i went all the way to the Dalles...

Booker, is there one in the area other then the one in Portland?


----------



## bookerdog (May 1, 2008)

Its up in the dalles on 10th street. Im sure its called the sugarshack. I will look and see what I can find in the local phone book.


----------



## wood4heat (May 1, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> OK, i Googled Sugar Shack & it's in Portland... so if there isn't a local one, that's 77 miles from The Dalles where I'm staying... i'd only make it at 6:30pm if i went there coming in, before i went all the way to the Dalles...
> 
> Booker, is there one in the area other then the one in Portland?



I work just down the road from that place. I've been kinda laughing about it because its not some place you would want to eat. No windows and parking in the back if ya get my drift.


----------



## bookerdog (May 1, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> OK, i Googled Sugar Shack & it's in Portland... so if there isn't a local one, that's 77 miles from The Dalles where I'm staying... i'd only make it at 6:30pm if i went there coming in, before i went all the way to the Dalles...
> 
> Booker, is there one in the area other then the one in Portland?



Sorry its the sugar bowl in the dalles.


----------



## bookerdog (May 1, 2008)

Okay here's a pic of the driveway for ya.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 1, 2008)

And close the gate after you go in. We don't want Sasquatch getting out.

Ian


----------



## wood4heat (May 1, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> And close the gate after you go in. We don't want Sasquatch getting out.
> 
> Ian



Cause once he's loose no tellin where he'll end up. Maybe Kentucky!!!!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 1, 2008)

The guys at work were giving me heck for traveling to Washington to run a chainsaw. I told them I was going to bring a Sasquatch back and beat them to death with it.

Think they'd mind if I brought back a couple Sequoia seedlings in my baggage?  The park rangers I mean... I know Sasquatch wouldn't mind. We go way back.

Ian


----------



## bookerdog (May 1, 2008)

PIE DUMP STATION





Did someone say 6 foot bar


----------



## Gologit (May 1, 2008)

Just got off the phone with RR2. He's headed for the airport. I'll pick him up in Sacramento about 0300 and we'll head your way.

I had some good news for him...no Toyota Tacoma. Diving 530 miles in a Tacoma is just one step ahead of driving up there on a riding lawnmower. It had to go to the shop so I took my wife's PreRunner to work...kind of a yuppie crummy. Since it already had all the saws and tools and such in it I'll just throw a suitcase in the back on top of the logging junk.

Maybe I'll put the milk crate with the gas cans and wedges on the roof rack. That and the California license plates would probably get me stomped before we got north of Madras.

See you people tomorrow.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 1, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i should be pulling in between 5-6:30, depending on traffic i hit coming from Seattle... i think Google Maps should help us find Sugar Shack...



Trin.. Leave by 1pm.. or wait until after 7pm... It's not the Seattle traffic- it's the mess from Centraila to Portland, and the Portland/Vancouverr traffic after 3.30pm.. I'm out of here by 11.. been caught before...


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Trin.. Leave by 1pm.. or wait until after 7pm... It's not the Seattle traffic- it's the mess from Centraila to Portland, and the Portland/Vancouverr traffic after 3.30pm.. I'm out of here by 11.. been caught before...



OK-- thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 1, 2008)

and.... if you want to see the pass(es) come back though Yakima etc...


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 2, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> and.... if you want to see the pass(es) coem back though Yakima etc...



hmmm why not go through the passes on the way there??? DOT says they're clear....


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 2, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> hmmm why not go through the passes on the way there??? DOT says they're clear....



if you're up for a 7 hour drive, knock yourself out!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 2, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> if you're up for a 7 hour drive, knock yourself out!



Google says it's 4 hours... don't tell me the internet can be less then honest... OH NO...


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 2, 2008)

It's closer to 4.5 though Portland/Vancouver... maybe I'm thinking winter... I have friends that live in Hood River and every time I say take the yakima route, they shake their head... 

Tell you what -let's leave at exactly the same time and see who gets there first!


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 2, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Just got off the phone with RR2. He's headed for the airport. I'll pick him up in Sacramento about 0300 and we'll head your way.
> 
> I had some good news for him...no Toyota Tacoma. Diving 530 miles in a Tacoma is just one step ahead of driving up there on a riding lawnmower. It had to go to the shop so I took my wife's PreRunner to work...kind of a yuppie crummy. Since it already had all the saws and tools and such in it I'll just throw a suitcase in the back on top of the logging junk.
> 
> ...



Just napping @ Sacramento airport till Bob gets here!!!!!

Im At the Continental passenger pick up by the continental sign,,,,

Bob Ill have on the 409 370 3755 cell the other one has no service,,, a no tell nextel,,,, :deadhorse:


----------



## Gologit (May 2, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Just napping @ Sacramento airport till Bob gets here!!!!!
> 
> Im At the Continental passenger pick up by the continental sign,,,,
> 
> Bob Ill have on the 409 370 3755 cell the other one has no service,,, a no tell nextel,,,, :deadhorse:




I'm awake...mostly. After I have enough coffee to wake all the way up and beat my head against the wall to get my heart started I'll be out of here.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 2, 2008)

Gologit said:


> I'm awake...mostly. After I have enough coffee to wake all the way up and beat my head against the wall to get my heart started I'll be out of here.



Cool hey belgian,,, I nsee ya lurkin,,, wish you could join us


----------



## slowp (May 2, 2008)

The Chehalis Centralia portion is also a speed trap. They set up on the Chehalis end where the construction is going on. I live on White Pass and I'm heading west to go. Tomorrow morning that is...today I shall bake.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 2, 2008)

We're sitting here in the Lexington Bluegrass Airport. Of course our flight has been delayed an hour and it's questionable whether we will make our connecting flight in Chicago. We'll have about 30 minutes to make a mad dash way over to the other concourse IF we aren't delayed any more. They have us booked on the next flight just in case. Might not make it to the Sugar Bowl tonight if we end up getting in later.

Ian


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 2, 2008)

Still sitting here. Take off delayed to 1pm. Apparently there's a big storm in Chicago that's shut Ohara down. No take offs or landings. They say if nothing further changes we have a touchdown time of 5:41pm in Portland. Then there's the baggage claim, the car rental counter, drive an hour or 90 minutes to The Dalles depending on how fun it will be getting out of Portland, motel check in, etc etc. 

See you guys tomorrow morning,
Ian


----------



## wood4heat (May 2, 2008)

Sorry Haywire, air travel is no fun anymore. Hope you have a good flight once you get going. 

I'm right near the Portland airport but will be long gone by 5:00. I could recomend a couple resturants in the area if you let me know what you like.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 2, 2008)

They've got to get some sound suppression in the bathrooms here. It's all rock tile which looks nice but if you fart in there it sounds like you're holding a bugle to your arse.  

Ian


----------



## Ironbark (May 2, 2008)

All packed. Have a spare bag for "shopping". What's it gonna be...a 460.....or a 390....both on the list of saws I want.

Flight leaves the UK at 1015 tomorrow. Sit for 2-3 hours in JFK, then on to arrive in Seattle at 1945. Hoping to be there bright and early Sunday morning before you all go home.

Bon voyage everybody


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 2, 2008)

I'm on the way... after the dog is walked..


----------



## Ironbark (May 2, 2008)

Dang. If I didn't have 5,322 statute miles to travel, I think I'd have made it at the same time as the rest of you.


----------



## Lou (May 2, 2008)

I hope to hit the road 12:00 - 13:00. I think I've gathered everything except food and ice; I'm working on that. See you all at Book's place.


----------



## bigbadbob (May 2, 2008)

I'm in Hood River,, Safe and sound, time to prowl around.


----------



## Just Mow (May 3, 2008)

I hope all of you have a good time. Wish I could be there.

Don't forget. You can keep the Rat if you want to. Don't feel bad if you don't send him back. Really, it's okay.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 4, 2008)

Had a great day! Food was good, people were good. It was good to put a few faces with screen names. Real names? A couple stuck, but I was calling the River Rat 2 "rat" all day. BTW that man is mean on the grill. Hamburgers, hotdogs, ribs, and chicken. I had a small taste of Slowp's huckleberry pie and hand cranked vanilla ice cream. Great Stuff. Pictures to follow but I'm on my wife's Macbook and have no clue about photo editing on this thing.

The weather sucked however. It was raining when I got there and then all the little micro-fissures that run out from Mount St. Blew-it's-top were hissing hot ash all day and that mixed with the rain made a kind of abrasive sludge. Impossible to keep a sharp chain. It also clogs your lungs and even the Husky air filters were whining. Don't move here. Horrible place to exist. (Was that good enough Slowp? Am I allowed to come back next time?)

Ian


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 4, 2008)

The day started with a gloop....


Brand new 361 handed to to a Husky guy.. "make sure you lock those oil and fuels caps"... 15 seconds later...










But.. 5 minutes later...










There were a few saws







and a few more










and many more out cutting..



I'l let Dean explain this...


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 4, 2008)

We had old guys, young guys, dogs, goats, dogs that thought they were goats, cars, trucks, food, foof, food, food, beer, beer, beer and dehydrated beer...... but no bugs.



Old guy  big saw (yep...)... on a PNW sapling.
















Old guy showing The ladies "do it like this"...






Hey... quit showing off.







Now pack the damn saw out


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 4, 2008)

Some just watched...







Three guys to put the chain on a Stihl.. lot's of Husky's in the pit... "fixed" a couple myself (shush...!).








One handed saw:







we're not going to mention who got two saws stuck in the same log









yep.. there was smoke...


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 4, 2008)

The view sucked







and did I mention the smoke?






The host (left)..








The host with his best friend







Another of the host's best friends.. but ... this is no lap-dog...


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 4, 2008)

Looks like ya'll had a great time!


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 4, 2008)

The chef... TX style "blackened ribs" were his specialty  Mow - you can have him back - for retraining - he did produce some pretty good chicken and burger though).








Tim made us move all the wood by hand...






Some of Stihl's latest technolgy was cutting (real well..) 







...and...







and more food...


----------



## Brownpot Deaton (May 4, 2008)

looks awesome..maybe nest time we should try to not have them on same day...it would be awesome to go to both events...


----------



## dustytools (May 4, 2008)

Looks like a lot of fun! Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## RDT (May 4, 2008)

( The view sucked , And it looked like horrible weather there ) NOT! :hmm3grin2orange: 


Looks like you all had a good time.


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2008)

Looks like it was a lot of fun! And good weather to boot.


----------



## ericjeeper (May 4, 2008)

*Looks like a good time*

Makes my little ole Get togethers seem like small taters..


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 4, 2008)

I'm home... 

NO other pics? Guess the rest continued to drink in the sun.... 

Hey....post some of those videos! 

And publish those times that *proved for once and all *that Huskys were slower than Stihls:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Lakeside53 (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Andyshine77 (May 4, 2008)

WOW... What a gtg, it looks like everyone had a great time, I'd like to get out there someday. 

Thanks for all the pictures, keep them coming.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 4, 2008)

There were a lot of cameras... but it will take a day or two for some of the guys to get home. My first few sets were via an "unsecured" wifi I found in Hood River ...


----------



## 04ultra (May 4, 2008)

*Where are all the 8X8 and 10X10 cants.??...*





Nice pictures and some nice size wood to cut....


----------



## Tzed250 (May 4, 2008)

Looks like chainsaw nirvana to me....I'm glad you guys had such a good time...


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 4, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Where are all the 8X8 and 10X10 cants.??...*
> 
> 
> Nice pictures and some nice size wood to cut....




lololol That did come up a few times, but nobody bought along a 10 foot foot bar for the 10x10...


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 4, 2008)

*Yeah!!!!!!!!!*



Lakeside53 said:


> lololol That did come up a few times, but nobody bought a 10 foot foot bar for the 10x10...




But,,,,, We did have fun,,,,

Well some of us!!!!






How many PNW Loggers does it take to stick your saw!!!!

LOLOL!!!!!! *Sorry Bob!!!!*


----------



## slowp (May 4, 2008)

I left early and was glad. I had to detour around two mudslides caused by all the rain. Then I had to make an auto parts stop for a new air filter on the Chevy. That little eruption we had used up my spare. Now I'm home and have the heat on high because leaving the house for that long caused the mold and mildew to increase in area. I think I'd rather go to a Texas or East Coast one instead. Probably a lot dryer!


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 4, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> But,,,,, We did have fun,,,,
> 
> Well some of us!!!!
> 
> ...





I'm not a logger, so I guess the answer is still one... 

WAIT... ZERO - BOB's not from around here... from CA.... must be our real wood...


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 4, 2008)

slowp said:


> I left early and was glad. I had to detour around two mudslides caused by all the rain. Then I had to make an auto parts stop for a new air filter on the Chevy. That little eruption we had used up my spare. Now I'm home and have the heat on high because leaving the house for that long caused the mold and mildew to increase in area. I think I'd rather go to a Texas or East Coast one instead. Probably a lot dryer!





I had to make a detour also -tidel wave (from an earthquake) took out the I97 bridge..

Weather sucked too - the ski lift's were running along side I90 on the pass in the bright sun - who would ever believe that!

Yep.. The PNW sucks..


----------



## bigbadbob (May 4, 2008)

An 046 without plastic!!!!




The Sunday bunch!!!

What a blast!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 4, 2008)

bigbadbob said:


>




Now I know why that guy has a grin on his face... 

Funny gas... inhale..deep :greenchainsaw:


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 4, 2008)

More pix,,,

Here's a coupla pix from up on the hill on Bookdogs property

the first one is of me and Tim in front of a second growth Doug Fir that has some crown problems but it is stihl pretty majestic,,, probly between 7-8' dbh






The second is a flower that was growing near the big Dougie that I cant remember what Tim called it but it only grows in the area,,,


----------



## chowdozer (May 4, 2008)

bigbadbob said:


> The Sunday bunch!!!
> 
> What a blast!!!!



Names on the picture cuz everyone is going to ask. I'll see how good I can remember.

Front left, Trinity, Bookerdog, Riverrat
Back left, Gologit, Spotted Owl, Slowp, BigBadBob, Chowdozer, Farley9n, Klickitat, (up higher) - Jay, (Bookerdog's brother in law fire builder, equipment operator), Haywire, Mntgal, Cedarkerf, (up higher) "T" (Farley9n's son in law), Flea, DRMiller, Lou, Gary - (Came with AClark), AClark.

Turbocaster, Wood4heat, Andy left early.
Ironbark and his wife aren't in the pic but I thought they were there during the pic.


Did I get everyone right?


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 4, 2008)

Does "Trillium" ring a bell?


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 4, 2008)

If you take a walk up Bookers property... along a wire fence, a white ghost will appear. He'll follow you about 20 feet behind... and doesn't even crack a twig...






Just don't try to pet HIS Goats... or even approach the fence..


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 4, 2008)

Bob Gologit after Dean Klicketatsaket tuned his THALL10236 muffler modded 361

and this time he didnt stick it,,, infact,,,, it runs pretty good!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 4, 2008)

:monkey:


----------



## chowdozer (May 4, 2008)

And here's one of the seminars at the PNW GTG with Professor Gologit.

After a quick undercut, the Professor made a top cut and demonstrated how to stick a saw. Following was a demonstration on the proper technique of unsticking a saw.






We had other seminars too.

Fire building by Jay.

BBQ by Riverrat.

And of course overindulging in food by everyone.


----------



## Just Mow (May 4, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> The chef... TX style "blackened ribs" were his specialty  Mow - you can have him back - for retraining - he did produce some pretty good chicken and burger though).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you really send him back or are you just kidding.

Looks like yall had a blast.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 4, 2008)

Here is Colin (Ironbark) and his wife Kate (who owns a Sthl 026/260 BTW) they showed up mid morning on Sunday,,, Great people,,






Here he is running my new 084!!!!!






He looked at me after the first few cookies with that kid in the candystore look and said,,,,

"Can I have another Go????"

He also ran bookerdogs 390 and 346!!!!and a few others!!!!!! CAD!!!!!! In full force!!!!!! Bookdog and myself were just laughing!!!!!! Kate ran some too!!!!

and she liked it!!!!!!!!


----------



## chowdozer (May 4, 2008)

Here's the cook taking a break.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 4, 2008)

Did you run a file over that chain before you gave to Ironbark?


----------



## bookerdog (May 4, 2008)

Good news for all that couldn't make it. Next weekend PNW s gtg splitting edition.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 4, 2008)

Can I do it by hand? it will be quicker!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 04ultra (May 4, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> Here's the cook taking a break.






Hmmmm...Whats mixed in the can????


----------



## bookerdog (May 4, 2008)

Left alone


----------



## chowdozer (May 4, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


>



And if we zoom in on this pic a little more, we can see a NIB Home Depot Husky!


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 4, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Did you run a file over that chain before you gave to Ironbark?



It was so far gone I had to take it up to bookerdogs shop and put it on the grinder
it was pulling some serious chips when I got through with it!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 4, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> And if we zoom in on this pic a little more, we can see a NIB Home Depot Husky!



Had to give the Huskys a change to win.... but, even then....:greenchainsaw:


Hmmmm... who's hand is trying to make off with it:monkey:


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 4, 2008)

Here is Bigbadbob with his Mac 1-62 gear drive ,,, that thing sounded good and was well maintained and you couldnt bog it down,,,,,!!!!!






Man it did roar!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 4, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Left alone



Dang Book I tried to start the splitter,,,, but it was out of gas!!!!!!

(no wonder you wanted me to stay another Day or two!!!!)

Wished I could have B-dog but Couldnt do it,,,, but on the lighter side,,,

it only looks like about twenty cords or so to split!!!!! no problem for that 5.5hp crapsman splitter Eh??????

*(Bigbadbob put me up to that, LOLOL!!!!)*


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 4, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Left alone



LOL! Looks like you'll be having fun!

All that's left of our cutting debris is a 2 foot pile of coals. Cookies burn _really_ well. RAYINTOMBALL and I picked up enough to fill a couple of pickups today.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 4, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Can I do it by hand? it will be quicker!:greenchainsaw:



I hear you talking Andy,,,, but I didnt see you pick up the maul!!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 5, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> I here you talking Andy but I didnt see you pick up the maul!!!!!!



Oh, I picked up what they called a maul.. but it was more like a bludgeon!

anyhow. after a few beers, did you want me to hurt someone? It was all I could do to remember to take my saw home:greenchainsaw:


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 5, 2008)

Bookers Lament,,,,,







All Kidding Aside Tim & Becky,,,,,,, Thank you for having us,,,,Yall were most gracious host,,,, It was a special time,,,,Maybe next time I will bring tha woodbutchr and Mow,,,,and maybe we can find some more splitters,,,,,, Thanks to Big Jay the fire Guy!!!!!

I just talked to my daughter,,,, She wants to come and see the PNW before she starts work!!!!!!!

Will be talking to you soon!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 5, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Oh, I picked up what they called a maul.. but it was more like a bludgeon!
> 
> anyhow. after a few beers, did you want me to hurt someone? It was all I could do to remember to take my saw home:greenchainsaw:



Yeah I saw it,,, so did Chowdozer,,,,, it did look like someone had hit some steel with it,,,He tried to split a round with it and gave up after two licks!!!!!

I did tell Iron Bark I was going to give him your contact Info,, He wants to come to the Stihl shop and look @ some saws!!!! on his way back to Seattle,,


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 5, 2008)

I uploaded all the photos I got Saturday to photobucket this evening. They're not resized or cropped so they are rather big, 1+mb each. It'll be a week before I can get to it but if anyone wants to do the honors and crop/resize to post some here ya go.
http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a193/imh_98/

I didn't dump the camera into the laptop this evening so I'll put Sunday's photos up tomorrow... it includes a couple photos and a short video of my wife running the track hoe. That right there was funny, I don't care who ya are.. LOL

Thanks to our host for a great GTG and everyone else for the great conversation and the education. 

Ian


----------



## klickitatsacket (May 5, 2008)

snagged bookerdogs' computer for a minute. I just want to say that I had better time than I even expected to have. Some of the nicest people I have ever met and great mix of conversations. It was a great time and am ready for the next one already. I am glad i got to meet every one here over the weekend and look forward to meeting up aggain. BTW, any time any one is passing through my neck of the woods you are always welcome to come by the shop and hang out.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Booker!!!*

Man what a blast!! It was a really good time and we really enjoyed meeting up with everyone. We look forward to getting together again.
I will have to take the card to the store tomorrow to get the pics on a disc as the darn printer won't upload them. 
Us gals even got to run the track hoe!  
If any of you are up this way give us a jingle.
Special thanks to Tim, Becky and Jay for everything!


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 5, 2008)

Yes... Thanks Booker... Great time, great place. Sorry I couldn't get back on Sunday...


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 5, 2008)

*Night All !!!!*

Headed to the Airport catch yall tomorrow!!!!


----------



## J Man (May 5, 2008)

Jay "the fire guy" checkin' in. I wanted to see the pictures you all posted so I (my wife) set me up an account.  Glad to have met you all. It was a great weekend.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 5, 2008)

Great BBQ RR2 welcome back any time. hope your trip goes well.
As been said already great people all, really changes your view of the Internet world.
To Booker and family what a gathering thank you. You are an A1 guy with an A1 family.
More stories and pics to come once we get some rest.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 5, 2008)

Hey.. welcome!


----------



## Turbocaster (May 5, 2008)

*Fun, Fun, Fun!*

Although I only made it for one day, I had a ton of fun! The food was awesome (thanks RR2 for cooking). Special thanks to Bookerdog for hosting this.

Hopefully, we can do a Pacific NW GTG at least once a year. Maybe next time Trinity can show us proper technique on how to run an 090 Stihl.

Jon


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 5, 2008)

.. and those rotten East coast guys wouldn't even let her run a saw at their GTG. No wonder Trin ran away to the PNW!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## drmiller100 (May 5, 2008)

sure was great to meet you all!!!!

a special thanks to Tim and bride for hosting us, and putting me up in the love shack.

I had a great time, and learned a lot!!!!

doug


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 5, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> .. and those rotten East coast guys wouldn't even let her run a saw at their GTG. No wonder Trin ran away to the PNW!:greenchainsaw:



Check it out Andy,,,,

Big Jay had her running the Trac hoe excavator!!!!






Oh And just for the record,,,, Slow-p makes a great Huckleberry pie!!!!!!

and wood for heat makes Good homade Vanilla Ice cream


----------



## belgian (May 5, 2008)

Wow, great pics and lots of people on that GTG. Nice to see some faces to the names  

The professor showing how to stick a saw is real funny !!!! Remember Bob, old age and treachery will always overcome youth and enthusiasm...LOLOL.

Book will have a lot of firewood to split. But think about oil prices and the work will seem light..

River's Texas style fried steaks did not look to inviting, but I am glad you all survived the ordeal... 



I was over in Germany at a GTG of oldtimer saw collectors myself this weekend and will post pics later. Lots of nice saws !!


----------



## slowp (May 5, 2008)

Another thank you to Bookerdog and family! Great site. When I went in the store to buy extra air filters, and I was lucky to get the last couple due to the volcanic eruption, I found some stick on rhinestones for the Barbie Saw.
That made the trip even better! I'll try out the explosives sticker today...if the rain stops long enough to make it adhere to Twinkle.


----------



## Burvol (May 5, 2008)

Dam, I am upset I did not go. I had this huge drainage project staring me in the face, which can be done at anytime, but I got a call on Thursday saying come start cutting timber on Monday (which is good!), so I had to pull the full weekend shift. I hate being poor!!!! I really wanted to meet all of you guys and get aquainted with everyone. I am coming off a slow winter and graduating college, so I need to make money at every chance I get. I will be at the next one for sure.


----------



## flea (May 5, 2008)

J Man said:


> Jay "the fire guy" checkin' in. I wanted to see the pictures you all posted so I (my wife) set me up an account.  Glad to have met you all. It was a great weekend.




now who is the redneck 

j/k


----------



## rbtree (May 5, 2008)

Haywire, if you click on each photo, a medium size image appears. Right click on it, choose properties, copy it, and paste it into the image window that appears when you choose the embed image yellow icon on your message page...






Also, perhaps since you are a free photobucket user, it appears that it the largest that image is saved at is 100kb.....I have a bunch on photobucket as well, but have lately been using flickr, and pay $25 a year for a pro membership.

Edit, just choose the IMG code and paste it into your message window


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 5, 2008)

belgian said:


> River's Texas style fried steaks did not look to inviting, but I am glad you all survived the ordeal...




I hear rumors he's blaming Haywire's BBQ sauce, the latitude, the water and the beer:greenchainsaw:


----------



## wood4heat (May 5, 2008)

Sounds like things have been pretty well covered. I wanted to thank Farley9n for sharing all his cool old saws. And of course thanks to Bookerdog for all the work he put into this. It was a great time with great people.

Thanks to all!


----------



## wood4heat (May 5, 2008)

Oh yeah Bookerdog, thanks for letting me run your Huskys. That 390xp is a log eating BEAST!


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 5, 2008)

belgian said:


> River's Texas style fried steaks did not look to inviting, but I am glad you all survived the ordeal...



Actually,,,Roland,,,, there were no Fried Steaks,,, only Grilled burgers, Chicken, sausage, and Pork ribs And the rate they were dissapearing,,,,, It must have been OK!!! even the first rack of ribs which I will admit were a bit crispy disappeared very fast and were actually still quite tasty,,,, the next two racks were perfect,,,, as the fire became a bit more managble

Good ole Cajun spice!!!!!

But what made it all so good was the cumulative effort from everyone,,,,, everybody chipped in and brought stuff,,, sort of a potluck,,,,field day,,,,,, Bar-B-Q if you will,,,,

Everyone who was there is to be commended,,,,

I must say the majesty of the Columbia River Gorge with Mt. Hood in the Backdrop was spectacular,,,, especially for a flatlander Like me,,,






if you haven't been,,, I've said it before and I will say it again,,, The hospitality is great,,,, the scenery is unbelievable,,, you owe it to yourself to see it,,,,

Did I mention to bring your raingear????? it rained 2 out of three days,,,

but it was stihl nice!!!!


----------



## Lou (May 5, 2008)

Big thank you to Bookerdog and his Lady for hosting and supplying something for us to cut. 

Thanks also to J Man for dragging and stacking all the logs. I like the peer over the log method you use when cutting the big stuff.

I had A FANTASTIC time. I ran a ton of different saws and must admit the 361 is more saw than my 359... just NOT $150 more. Thanks again to Book for twisting my arm toward the Husky.

IMO the most impressive saw there was Book's, Dean modded 146. Everyone that ran it wore a WOW expression after the first cut. I think the fastest hands down was Ian's.

I twisted Lake's arm after he overcame my senior moment that flooded my Husky (Thanks again) and I think he was surprised at how well it performed until it got stuck. I'm not going to mention who was on the trigger but you know who you are.

There are so many of you that now reside in a small corner of my cold gnarled heart I had to allot more storage space and it runs considerably warmer thanks to you all. Thanks to all that attended, I learned a great deal and had a GREAT weekend.

This was my first GTG... it won't be my last.


----------



## .aspx (May 5, 2008)

Couldn't make it to this but will definitely do it next time!


----------



## Farley9n (May 5, 2008)

*THANKS to BookerDog & Family!*

Just finished unloading the truck & putting all the saws back in their rightful piles! Arms aching from too many pullstarts, knees still quivering from trying to bog the XP1100 and a permanent grin full of memories from a great week end! Both the son in law ( Teiva ) and I had a GREAT TIME! I gotta hand it to Bookerdog for not only stepping up and making a reality of what the rest of us were only talking about but also setting a very high mark for the future!
I also want to THANK others in no particular order for their parts in this PNW's success: All the Gals ( kerfetts? ) for their seamless blend of the GOOD along with the BAD & the UGLY. ChowDozer for his late night entertainment and chair disposal act. My wife says THANKS!
Lou for his company and assistance at the work bench.
All those who weren't too proud to "Wild Thing" it.
Jim (Flea ) who I was able to con into running damm near every saw I brought.
Lakeside who is without a doubt the "King of the Recoil Spring" along with all the other things he does and shares so well.
BigBadBob for 3 days of Canadian good company and gererousity. 
Dean for his openess & humor ( not to mention tolerance towards 
liberals ). He was also responcible for three of the more impressive saws there including the "Dean-O-SawR" 084 for RR2 that Ironbark found could roll a 40" log just as easy as cut it.
Woodforheat (Brian?) for his socialability and all around helpfullness.
Ian haywood for his quiet pleasure in knowing that he most likely had the fastest & best all around saw there. ( it was impressive! )
RR 2 for having the courage to dump Texas in order to show us what an all around great guy he is. ( not a bad cook either)
I'm not even close to having said enough about the people and the fun we had but my typing finger has a sharpening cut and it's about to give out..............Bob


----------



## chowdozer (May 5, 2008)

J Man said:


> Jay "the fire guy" checkin' in. I wanted to see the pictures you all posted so I (my wife) set me up an account.  Glad to have met you all. It was a great weekend.



bout 45 minutes til that fire's going good?


----------



## chowdozer (May 5, 2008)

Bookerdog did a great job. The guy was nonstop. Grinding chains, going out for donuts, ordering pizza, gettin people coffee. I bet he drove 50 miles up and down the hill in 2 days. Wanted to thank him, his great wife and Jay for putting up with us. It was alot of fun.


----------



## chowdozer (May 5, 2008)

Farley9n said:


> Just finished unloading the truck & putting all the saws back in their rightful piles! Arms aching from too many pullstarts, knees still quivering from trying to bog the XP1100 and a permanent grin full of memories from a great week end! Both the son in law ( Teiva ) and I had a GREAT TIME! I gotta hand it to Bookerdog for not only stepping up and making a reality of what the rest of us were only talking about but also setting a very high mark for the future!
> I also want to THANK others in no particular order for their parts in this PNW's success: All the Gals ( kerfetts? ) for their seamless blend of the GOOD along with the BAD & the UGLY. ChowDozer for his late night entertainment and chair disposal act. My wife says THANKS!
> Lou for his company and assistance at the work bench.
> All those who weren't too proud to "Wild Thing" it.
> ...




Here's Farley multitasking.


----------



## chowdozer (May 5, 2008)

Wood4heat gettin some of that BBQ chicken.

Thought no one saw that, eh?


----------



## chowdozer (May 5, 2008)

You suppose the ribs were good? 

Turbocaster in the lower right.


----------



## Gologit (May 5, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I'm not a logger, so I guess the answer is still one...
> 
> WAIT... ZERO - BOB's not from around here... from CA.... must be our real wood...



:hmm3grin2orange: Yup...just another reason for people not to move to the PNW...The wood is too tough to cut and there's always three hundred people around with cameras when you screw up.

There's not much I can add to all the posts except to say that it was probably the best time I've had in way too long. I can't think of anything I'd change...except for maybe disabling a few cameras.  

Good people, good food, lot's of saws to play with, and even if Bookerdog's logs don't like my California saw I'd go again in a heartbeat.

My thanks to all of you.


----------



## wood4heat (May 5, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> Wood4heat gettin some of that BBQ chicken.
> 
> Thought no one saw that, eh?



3

I'm just glad you didn't catch me up to my ears in the ribs that came off a few minutes later!


----------



## wood4heat (May 5, 2008)

2

I don't remember having a gut when I got there. :monkey:


----------



## wood4heat (May 5, 2008)

1

Sharing post 1,000 with all my new freinds!!!


----------



## Gologit (May 5, 2008)

wood4heat said:


> 1
> 
> Sharing post 1,000 with all my new freinds!!!



Can't think of a better place for it. You're a good hand with that icecream maker. It was perfect with Slowp's huckleberry pie. I bugged her so much about bringing it that I had to eat four pieces by myself so I didn't hurt her feelings. It was a struggle but I could probably do it again.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 5, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Can't think of a better place for it. You're a good hand with that icecream maker. It was perfect with Slowp's huckleberry pie. I bugged her so much about bringing it that I had to eat four pieces by myself so I didn't hurt her feelings. It was a struggle but I could probably do it again.



Hey Bob it was great meeting you. Brian and I both enjoyed your company and getting to know you, as well as everyone else.
At least the wife knows you didn't go hungry.
It was really nice to get to put a face to the screen names.
It will be pretty hard to beat this get together, but it will be fun to do it again.
Glad everyone made it home safe.


----------



## slowp (May 5, 2008)

Sigh, it was back to hacking up blowdown again today. I was wishing for everybody to be here so I could sit back in a chair and watch and eat but nobody showed up! So I thought to myself that people enjoy cutting up stuff and cut it up.....It was a good time down there in Underwood.


----------



## Gologit (May 5, 2008)

slowp said:


> Sigh, it was back to hacking up blowdown again today. I was wishing for everybody to be here so I could sit back in a chair and watch and eat but nobody showed up! So I thought to myself that people enjoy cutting up stuff and cut it up.....It was a good time down there in Underwood.



Yup...back to the real world tomorrow. I was supposed to go up to Yakima and look at some machinery but they changed their minds and I left The Dalles about 1 this morning and headed straight home.

I agree on the chair thing. I think I could finish out my working days in a lawn chair with some of RR2's barbecue, huckleberry pie and home made icecream, watching somebody else cut wood, quite nicely.


----------



## Spotted Owl (May 5, 2008)

Holy Smokes that was fun.

Thanks Book and Mrs.

That was a weekend to remember for a long time. Man O man did I learn alot this weekend, I'm glad people don't mind others looking over their shoulders while they are working. I see a couple new tools are gonna be needed after this. That 390 being 4+ pounds lighter than the 84 sure does have me thinking really hard. Some of you folks if I could have nailed your feet to the grounnd I could have talked your ears numb with questions. It was great to meet eveyone.

The wife even said she had way more fun than she thought would be possible at this event. She thought that everyone was great also. She perticularly enjoyed talking to Mrs. Ironbark and learning a small dab about the UK and how things are so different in other countries.


Owl


----------



## slowp (May 5, 2008)

I found myself planning where to put the chairs up. (the road to the volcano view)







Beverages and ice cream could go in the snow.....Come on up! Anybody got a plow?


----------



## Spotted Owl (May 5, 2008)

So as not to lose this in the last post I will put it up in it's own.

If anyone/everyone is thinking that this could become an annual event, my Mrs. and I would like to offer up our place next year. Our is nothing like the size of Bookers place but we think that a good time could be had. I think my Mrs. talked to Mrs. Bookerdog about it while we there also.

Just a bug in the ear for now.



Owl


----------



## slowp (May 5, 2008)

I'm up for it. There's time to research motel rates too. Or maybe yurts in a state park.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 5, 2008)

slowp said:


> I'm up for it. There's time to research motel rates too. Or maybe yurts in a state park.



I second that!  
Spotted Owl I really enjoyed talking to your Mrs. also. Real nice gal and we think alot alike.
Oh and Slowp I would love to come down there to keep you company with a lawn chair, food, etc., but I unfortunatly have to work also. Bummer!


----------



## bookerdog (May 5, 2008)

Here you go 2k


----------



## bookerdog (May 5, 2008)

My brother in laws best side. I really want to think him for helping me out.


----------



## 04ultra (May 5, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Here you go 2k




Pictures are worth a thousand words...


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 5, 2008)

He was even moderately impressed, I think :monkey:


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 5, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Here you go 2k


Mntn gal claims to have pic of me running a husky. Too bad puter wont up load:monkey: mmmmmm Never seen a husky out here.

Is that new 346 in the box as fast as the one I fully deny running or seeing.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 5, 2008)

*Hey Trin....*

so.. what did you think of the PNW style GTG.... ???


----------



## bookerdog (May 5, 2008)




----------



## bookerdog (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Cedarkerf (May 5, 2008)

bookerdog said:


>



Nice excavator operator. Nice pink Stihl shirt that gals wearin.


----------



## bookerdog (May 5, 2008)

All you gals did a great job running the trackhoe. Its interesting after they did such a great job running it I didn't see any of the guys want to.


----------



## bookerdog (May 5, 2008)

Another stihl guy after running my husky's. Just look at that smile on his face


----------



## bookerdog (May 5, 2008)

I personally want to thank everyone for coming down and making my weekend a wonderful time. My brother in law was giving me crap all the time he was helping me get logs down. But he was just like a kid in a candy store. Me and my wife want to thankyou for just being wonderful people. We are already thinking of planning a fall one.


----------



## bookerdog (May 5, 2008)

I have a couple of video's that I will try to post up this week.


----------



## flea (May 5, 2008)

Well thank you for having us. A bunch of strangers you you met on the internet, and you invite them to bring dangerous power tools to your home. now what would you tell a teenage daughter if you had one. lol. 
Anyway thanks for the weekend it was great.


Video?? like how to bring down a tree with a husky? 
I bet you don't dare lol.


----------



## chowdozer (May 5, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> I personally want to thank everyone for coming down and making my weekend a wonderful time. My brother in law was giving me crap all the time he was helping me get logs down. But he was just like a kid in a candy store. Me and my wife want to thankyou for just being wonderful people. We are already thinking of planning a fall one.



BYOSM
Bring your own splitting maul.


----------



## bookerdog (May 5, 2008)

flea said:


> Well thank you for having us. A bunch of strangers you you met on the internet, and you invite them to bring dangerous power tools to your home. now what would you tell a teenage daughter if you had one. lol.
> Anyway thanks for the weekend it was great.
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking more of our big pnw wedges. lol


----------



## Just Mow (May 5, 2008)

Hit all I could


----------



## Just Mow (May 5, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Pictures are worth a thousand words...



He looks like he is trying to figure out how to keep it.


----------



## Just Mow (May 5, 2008)

Did WANABE go to this event...............


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 5, 2008)

I don't remember him.. but faces verses names verses AS handles, plus beer... all so confusing...


----------



## chowdozer (May 6, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I don't remember him.. but faces verses names verses AS handles, plus beer... all so confusing...



Did you see anyone with a *KICK ME *sign on their back? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 6, 2008)

Looks like I dodged all the pics also :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 04ultra (May 6, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> Did you see anyone with a *KICK ME *sign on their back? :hmm3grin2orange:






Sappy.....................


----------



## Just Mow (May 6, 2008)

Just curious, I thought he was going to be racing saws against 2000 at this event.


----------



## bigbadbob (May 6, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Looks like I dodged all the pics also :greenchainsaw:


One picture is worth a thousand words,,,EH!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 6, 2008)

bigbadbob said:


> One picture is worth a thousand words,,,EH!!









Rats!

That Husky isn't stuck! yet..... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 04ultra (May 6, 2008)

bigbadbob said:


> One picture is worth a thousand words,,,EH!!





Looks like he was trying to finesse it in the cut...........


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 6, 2008)

It's a 262 that tried to rip my manhood off when the pull cord snapped out of my hand.... It's attempting to rescue the 359 that's stuck to my right...


----------



## Just Mow (May 6, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> It's a 262 that tried to rip my manhood off when the pull cord snapped out of my hand.... It's attempting to rescue the 359 that's stuck to my right...



Just as I thought. Attempting.................


----------



## Just Mow (May 6, 2008)

Night All............................................................


Damit, border security sucks. I see the Rat made it home.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 6, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Just as I thought. Attempting.................



My drunken plan was to get all the Husky's stuck, but... a damn Dolmar 7900 came to the real rescue.


----------



## bigbadbob (May 6, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Night All............................................................
> 
> 
> Damit, border security sucks. I see the Rat made it home.



I fed him beer in Portland,,,I guess not enough!!!


----------



## bookerdog (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Lakeside53 (May 6, 2008)

Let me guess.. the eyes in the dark are the white dog?


----------



## bookerdog (May 6, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Let me guess.. the eyes in the dark are the white dog?



I was hoping someone would wander away from the fire.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 6, 2008)

lololol For such a young dog, he certainly has "presence"....


----------



## flea (May 6, 2008)

Does the white dog have a name. I just called her Cujo

Is it possible to get copies of the pictures taken E mailed to me. this thread will sooner or later be removed from the sticky spot and will rapidly fall away into PNW GTG memory. Would like to get as many of the pics as possible from as many of the different cameras as possible.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 6, 2008)

You can save the pics from the site onto your own computer. If you want mine in orginal high res, it will take some room... mailing a CD would be best.

You can also save the thread url in your favorites.


----------



## .aspx (May 6, 2008)

flea said:


> Does the white dog have a name. I just called her Cujo


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 6, 2008)

*Trin breaks the silence...*



Lakeside53 said:


> so.. what did you think of the PNW style GTG.... ???



i am still grinning like a buffoon, i had so much FUN!!! my life the past 10 months out here has not been easy... and to discover i could connect with chain-saw people out here, not lose that part of 'me' with this move that left so much behind... well, i am just ECSTATIC!!! 

i can't compare the east coast with the PNW, as each GTG crowd has it's own flavor... but i will say that i LOVED the scenery i got to enjoy on the way there and back; i delighted in the people-- the locals, the Canadians, the Kentuckians, the Texan, the Brits... the loggers, the saw hobbiests... the wives & girlfriends who endured graciously... 

one of the things i've enjoyed at every GTG i have attended is the generousity of spirit-- the sharing knowledge on how to tweak the timing, the fuel mix, the sharpening chain more efficiently... the encouraging others to run your saws... Dean making certain i went to play on the back hoe so i wouldn't miss the chance... 

i could get all female here and tell you that writing this almost brings me to tears, but that would ruin my hard derriere rep i have worked so hard to maintain all these years... 

Booker, thank you for all the planning, efforts, and physical labors you & your family put forth to put on a delightful weekend for all these strangers who invaded your space... and to all who attended, you were part of the best weekend i have had in a very long time... my heart is singing still and i carried the Bailey's key chain in my pocket today just to keep the mood uplifted!!!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 6, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> We are already thinking of planning a fall one.



please please please do... please please please

i'll even come down ahead of time to help do anything... well, just about anything... maybe put Barbie stickers on everything but the white dog???

just let me know, and i will come down to scrub logs... whatever... i need a GTG fix on a regular basis and come fall, i will be in bad shape...


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 6, 2008)

*Trin....*

This may help... 


Seal any piece of clothing from the GTG in a plastic bag... Any time you feel misty, open and sniff deep.. the smoke will bring on a flood on good memories.


----------



## bookerdog (May 6, 2008)

flea said:


> Does the white dog have a name. I just called her Cujo
> 
> .



you will get a kick out of this her name is puppy girl.


----------



## drmiller100 (May 6, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> you will get a kick out of this her name is puppy girl.



I called her "Maam". and she didn't invade the love shack, although apparently she wandered by occasionally.

again, the lessons were great, the folks were awesome.

I don't think I was fat before I went to Washington.

That's my story and I'll stick to it.

One of the things I try hard to do and often fail at is to laugh at myself and my individual antics.

It is nice to know there are plenty of folks in the world willing to help out and laugh at my antics!!!!!!!!

 

Booker, it took guts, ambition, and foresight to volunteer to put on this event. I truly hope the rewards were well worth the risks for you, as I had a great time and hope to be invited back someday.

doug


----------



## flea (May 6, 2008)

Booker, puppy girl is too sweet and innocent a name for a dog with the reputation of Ted Bundy. 


Trinity, putting barbie stickers on the white dog is mandatory. besides she liked you. Couldn't ya tell by the way she looked at you.


----------



## slowp (May 6, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> This may help...
> 
> 
> Seal any piece of clothing from the GTG in a plastic bag... Any time you feel misty, open and sniff deep.. the smoke will bring on a flood on good memories.



I had saw gas leak a little bit on the way home. Had my pack o'stuff in the office and had to throw it out the door as there were complaints. Ah, the return to the grumpy place. I then aired it out by throwing it in the pickup bed the rest of the day. The FADED pastel hickory shirt also took on the odor. I'm afraid if I sealed the stuff in a plastic bag and sniffed deep, well, I might be floating a while? My dog had the nickname of Puppy Girl too, but was one to lick people to death. Weird that there's another Puppy Girl. Must be something to do with being a large dog?

Today I better soak the pie plates. See you all later it sounds like?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 6, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> BYOSM
> Bring your own splitting maul.



*And Lawn Chairs that dont collapse & dump onesself head first upon the ground!!!!!*

*(sorry Greg,,,but that was funny!!!!) I thought Mrs Becky was frozen to her chair she was laughing so hard once we saw you were OK,,, LOLOL!!!!!!*


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 6, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> Bookerdog did a great job. The guy was nonstop. Grinding chains, going out for donuts, ordering pizza, gettin people coffee. I bet he drove 50 miles up and down the hill in 2 days. Wanted to thank him, his great wife and Jay for putting up with us. It was alot of fun.



+35 or 40,,people who were there,,,,, Yep Exemplary Job I must say!!! 

Thanks again for letting me sleep with the huskies,,,,,,and not in the pie dump station,,,,or with the goats and the ghost dog from hades!!!!...... as prevoiusly mentioned  

And providing for transportation to church Sunday AM!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 6, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> :monkey:



Oh stop it already with the eye rolling Andy Nobb!!!

THALL10326 built Gologit a Dual port muffler for his 361 awhile back and Dean pulled the limitercaps and dialed it in for him!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 6, 2008)

:monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: 

:greenchainsaw: 

So.... where's the Hood River pic taken by the willing waitress in Hood River -the one on that "Property of the US Govt." camera


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 6, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Looks like I dodged all the pics also :greenchainsaw:



Not quite,,,, ask and you shall receive!!!!!






Here is where the confusion started,,,,, Drinking Beer @ the pub 6's Friday afternoon with RR2, Gologit, Andy and Cindy and their nice Friend who lives in Hood River!!!! 



Lakeside53 said:


> I don't remember him.. but faces verses names verses AS handles, plus beer... all so confusing...



And if you remember you almost left the pristeene 056 Mag II if I had not reminded you to get it,,,,, 

Please Bless Cindy for putting up with him!!!! LOLOL!!! J/K!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 6, 2008)

Hmmmm... where is that saw?:monkey:


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 6, 2008)

And the beer was "Walking Man IPA", which after a few is definitely an oxymoron


----------



## wood4heat (May 6, 2008)

Hey Andy you were talking about chain and if I remember right you said you prefer semichisle full skip. I was trying to find this chain on the Stihl site but am not sure I've come up with the right thing. (or even a real chain number) For 3/8 pitch .050 gauge on a 25" bar is 33RMF84 what I want?

Thanks


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 6, 2008)

That's the stuff!


----------



## bookerdog (May 6, 2008)

I will post more later but, while its light I have some wood splitting to do the wife says.LOL


----------



## J Man (May 6, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> I personally want to thank everyone for coming down and making my weekend a wonderful time. My brother in law was giving me crap all the time he was helping me get logs down. But he was just like a kid in a candy store. Me and my wife want to thankyou for just being wonderful people. We are already thinking of planning a fall one.




I (Wendy) gotta tell you all that Jay was unmercifully teasing Bookerdog about this event. He thought he better make an appearance to be polite and he ended up not coming back home the whole weekend - except to sleep! lol Glad to see everyone had such a good time.


----------



## J Man (May 6, 2008)

bookerdog said:


>



You should of seen the look on our son's face when we told him Jennifer took a bite out of his tabletop! hahahaha


----------



## 04ultra (May 6, 2008)

J Man said:


> I (Wendy) gotta tell you all that Jay was unmercifully teasing Bookerdog about this event. He thought he better make an appearance to be polite and he ended up not coming back home the whole weekend - except to sleep! lol Glad to see everyone had such a good time.





J woman maybe that was a good thing........


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 6, 2008)

*Trip up the hill*

Tim let somebody drop a tree up.








What we call a PNW wedge




Do ya want me to post pic of the stump or let everybody assume its the typical perfect PNW Humboldt.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 6, 2008)

Boboakgologit with RR2 084




Booker Lou and Chowdozer.


----------



## PB (May 6, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> And the beer was "Walking Man IPA", which after a few is definitely an oxymoron



A beer connoisseur I see. You are in the holy land of good beer. Not much walking with 7.2%. LOL 

Pictures look like a great time!


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 6, 2008)

Mntngal cookin




Mntngal excavatin




Ironbarks gal excavatin. It was a hoot watchin them they just jumped right in.


----------



## Just Mow (May 6, 2008)

The pictures have been great. Thank's to all for sharing.


----------



## J Man (May 6, 2008)

04ultra said:


> J woman maybe that was a good thing........



Well I certainly wasn't complaining! hahaha


----------



## 04ultra (May 6, 2008)

J Man said:


> Well I certainly wasn't complaining! hahaha


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 6, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> The pictures have been great. Thank's to all for sharing.




Wish I could have brought you with me Mow,,,,,



you would have loved it!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 6, 2008)

J Man said:


> I (Wendy) gotta tell you all that Jay was unmercifully teasing Bookerdog about this event. He thought he better make an appearance to be polite and he ended up not coming back home the whole weekend - except to sleep! lol Glad to see everyone had such a good time.



Hey Wendy it was good to meet you too!!!! and yes we had a blast!!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 6, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Here you go 2k



I can't see the first pic but the last shows me you have _some sense_, just keep it going!

My hats off to you and your family for hosting the event, even though I didn't, I would have liked to join. Ya'll had a great showing, awesome. You would of had to pull me out of the track hoe and dozer, no way I would have been running saws with those around.


----------



## Just Mow (May 6, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Wish I could have brought you with me Mow,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> you would have loved it!!!!



Maybe next year. You could fit me in the luggage.


----------



## Just Mow (May 6, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> I can't see the first pic but the last shows me you have _some sense_, just keep it going!
> 
> My hats off to you and your family for hosting the event, even though I didn't, I would have liked to join. Ya'll had a great showing, awesome. You would of had to pull me out of the track hoe and dozer, no way I would have been running saws with those around.



It was a saw fest, not a hoe down


----------



## SAWITALL (May 6, 2008)

Wow Awesome pictures. Looks like everyone had a blast and Bookerdog hosts a good party.


----------



## 2dogs (May 6, 2008)

You guys and gals obviously had a great time. I wish I could have made it but I had an annual GTG of my own to attend. Another time I hope. Great pics too.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 6, 2008)

*Dueling Stihls*





Not racin just cuttin. RR2 putting time on his 084 fresh from Dean and Cedarkerf 066


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 6, 2008)

River rat 2 bbqin


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 6, 2008)

*681 Solo*

It was given luke warm reviews. Not fast enough to set its self apart from 460s or 372s got a lot of mmmmmmmmm replies. Bookers 346 tended to get HOLY&%$ thats fast reviews.


----------



## 04ultra (May 6, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> It was given luke warm reviews. Not fast enough to set its self apart from 460s or 372s got a lot of mmmmmmmmm replies.






OH??


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 6, 2008)

*Coach Bob*

Bull of GTG woods coaches Trinity


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 6, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> It was given luke warm reviews. Not fast enough to set its self apart from 460s or 372s got a lot of mmmmmmmmm replies.



So what your saying is, something was wrong with that particular 681.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 6, 2008)

Maybe so first time ive seen one.


----------



## 04ultra (May 6, 2008)

This guy has me wondering.......


----------



## bigbadbob (May 6, 2008)

He is checking the saw weight!!!
He said it was heavy!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## bookerdog (May 6, 2008)

Nobody tackled logzilla. I took some slices out of it tonight. It would of made a nice table top.


----------



## bookerdog (May 7, 2008)




----------



## sILlogger (May 7, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> I personally want to thank everyone for coming down and making my weekend a wonderful time. My brother in law was giving me crap all the time he was helping me get logs down. But he was just like a kid in a candy store. Me and my wife want to thankyou for just being wonderful people. We are already thinking of planning a fall one.



how about an August one?? ha ha... 

looks like a great time...heck of alot of wood got cut that is for sure!!....great scenery..and hats off to Bookerdog and family for organizing the event


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 7, 2008)

Could be to that Booker also had a ported 390 some of us ran first. Fast sumbeech also. Hate to admit it but I am no longer Husky illiterate. Not a convert but if a stray or two ended up in the house Id prolly give em a good home. Like the Stihl single control switch way better tho. The 390 was modded so maybe thats why it didnt feel that much smoother than my 066 to me maybe I have cast iron hands I dont know. My 066 I ran right after the 390 so good side by side comparison the 390 was definitely faster but the 66 still felt strong its well used with a duel port.. Bookers neighbor a full time faller ran em side by side was really impressed with the 390 but also said my 66 felt good and strong. Run what ya like. Husky could definitely use a few lessons on how to make a decent looking wrap handle. If ya want to brand bash do it for fun but its rather silly 066 390 both great saws. 260 and 346 both good saws but very different in their design. One a stout small heavy use saw ones a revin light weight saw. It was nice to be able to run these together for comparisons. The saw youll see me with for 70-80 percent of my cuttin my new 460 everything I could want in a work saw. Well Ill shut up now . If ya ever get a chance to go to one of these take advantage people are all friendly and generous and ya mite learn a thing or two about saws.


----------



## bookerdog (May 7, 2008)

The wildthing had a good showing.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 7, 2008)

Turbocaster said:


> Hopefully, we can do a Pacific NW GTG at least once a year. Maybe next time Trinity can show us proper technique on how to run an 090 Stihl.
> 
> Jon



Jon, i'll always just be more of an observer... to me, "proper technique" means not cutting off your leg...


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 7, 2008)

Spotted Owl or Booker Im all for another one any time need any help in the future give me a ring.


----------



## bookerdog (May 7, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> how about an August one?? ha ha...
> 
> looks like a great time...heck of alot of wood got cut that is for sure!!....great scenery..and hats off to Bookerdog and family for organizing the event



You come up in august and will have a mini one. Maybe just you and me but will tackle some logs. If its not to dry.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 7, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> This may help...
> 
> 
> Seal any piece of clothing from the GTG in a plastic bag... Any time you feel misty, open and sniff deep.. the smoke will bring on a flood on good memories.



Andy, this morning the most unexpected thing happened... i was getting ready to wash my hair, got it all wet and BAM! the smell of smoke filled the air!!! yeppers... good memories...

then tonight, i was at knitting group, working on the afghan i was knitting at fireside and BAM!!! the smell of smoke filled the air... and i sat there grinning... 

soon, the smell of smoke will be gone... but the memories remain...


----------



## bookerdog (May 7, 2008)




----------



## bookerdog (May 7, 2008)

Haywire and his sweet little 375. That thing just smoked off one of my chains.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 7, 2008)

Yep.... never had seen a chain with busted-off tangs before!!! wierd... but true....


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 7, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> soon, the smell of smoke will be gone... but the memories remain...



Ah yes.... the nose is the most important organ... tells us what's bad, and let's us remember all the good.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 7, 2008)

*Caught him red handed!*

Here it is boys and girls the cedarkerf with a red saw!


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 7, 2008)

He was under orders to get it struck!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 7, 2008)

Uploaded a bunch more photos tonight. Some are from Sunday, but most from our trip down the coast thus far. Having trouble getting the backhoe video to upload... will keep trying.

Ian


----------



## SawTroll (May 7, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> The pictures have been great. Thank's to all for sharing.



Ditto!!!

And cheers to Bookerdog to make it happen!!


----------



## slowp (May 7, 2008)

I was telling a friend about it, and he says I HAVE to take his old Homelite with a 4 foot bar on it to the next one. I probably couldn't even start the beast. I am wondering if it is a twin of the slow noisy one that was so "popular"? Found the scary sticker to put on Twinkle, who is still running good. No burning or river throwing needed yet!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 7, 2008)

slowp said:


> I was telling a friend about it, and he says I HAVE to take his old Homelite with a 4 foot bar on it to the next one. I probably couldn't even start the beast. I am wondering if it is a twin of the slow noisy one that was so "popular"? Found the scary sticker to put on Twinkle, who is still running good. No burning or river throwing needed yet!



i was remiss in saying that your Huckleberry Pie was a definite PLUS to the GTG... another PNW 1st for me... and seeing the Barbie stickers on your saw still makes me smile!!! And thanks for lending me the tin hat for my sawing episode!!!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 7, 2008)

*The difference between EC Stihl dealer and PNW Saw Shop*

Me: I need a 36" 375 bar to fit an 076
East Coast Stihl dealer: (thumbs through catalog) They don't make one in 375, just 404, sorry.
Me: Can you order a 375 tip and just swap them out?
Dealer: Let me call someone and see...(2 hours later)... Sorry, they don't make one.
Me: Ok, thanks for looking.

end

Me: I need a 36" 375 bar to fit an 076.
Madson's: Stihl or Cannon?
Me: Stihl? My dealer told me they didn't make one?!?
Madson's: Well you'll have to buy a tip and I'll change it out for you. Will save you about $50 over a Cannon.
Me: Great! Fix me up!
Madson's: Mr & Mrs Madson is over there in the coffee area. Why don't you go have a chat with them and I'll come get you when it's ready.
Me: Ok, see ya in a few..


----------



## sILlogger (May 7, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Me: I need a 36" 375 bar to fit an 076
> East Coast Stihl dealer: (thumbs through catalog) They don't make one in 375, just 404, sorry.
> Me: Can you order a 375 tip and just swap them out?
> Dealer: Let me call someone and see...(2 hours later)... Sorry, they don't make one.
> ...




I gotta move....


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 7, 2008)

Finally got the video to upload.. but it says it's "processing video" and will be a few minutes before it's able to be viewed. It's my wife Jennifer having a go on the backhoe. She had a great time !

<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lNrSf_1aAUQ"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lNrSf_1aAUQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>


----------



## drmiller100 (May 7, 2008)

Andyshine77 said:


> So what your saying is, something was wrong with that particular 681.



adam clarke brought a 681 he had worked over, and i had my pair of worked over 7900's. 

haywire's ehp 372 was there. 

when all done, the order was from fastest to slowest:

haywire 372
clarke 681/both 7900's tied
dean's 390
stock 681


----------



## wood4heat (May 7, 2008)

Grilled some chicken last night with the sauce Haywire brought. Mmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmm! Made an extra piece to bring for lunch today but I doubt It'll make it till then. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bookerdog (May 7, 2008)

wood4heat said:


> Grilled some chicken last night with the sauce Haywire brought. Mmmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmm! Made an extra piece to bring for lunch today but I doubt It'll make it till then. :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep did the same thing last night. I went to get some today to take and the wife gave the rest of the chicken to the sister-in-law for the jman last night.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 7, 2008)

Great sauce we smuggled one home also Thanks Ian.


----------



## B_Turner (May 7, 2008)

I had hoped to pop down, but fate intervened and I spent Friday through Monday night with my wife in the hospital.

Looked like a great event facilitated by great hospitality. Hope the host decides to do it again! Once he's recovered.


----------



## bookerdog (May 7, 2008)

B_Turner said:


> I had hoped to pop down, but fate intervened and I spent Friday through Monday night with my wife in the hospital.
> 
> Looked like a great event facilitated by great hospitality. Hope the host decides to do it again! Once he's recovered.



Im going to talk to the brother in law and see if we can do one this fall. I've had some people ask me about this. I know spotted owl is thinking about having one next spring. Will see what we can do. It was a blast.


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 7, 2008)

drmiller100 said:


> adam clarke brought a 681 he had worked over, and i had my pair of worked over 7900's.
> 
> haywire's ehp 372 was there.
> 
> ...



drmiller100. I ran Ian's ehp 372 and it is a screamer.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 7, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> I gotta move....



Your name came up and we all talked about how you would have had a good time. We thought about you.
Hope to see you in the fall.


----------



## bigbadbob (May 7, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Great sauce we smuggled one home also Thanks Ian.



+1


----------



## sILlogger (May 7, 2008)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Your name came up and we all talked about how you would have had a good time. We thought about you.
> Hope to see you in the fall.



awww...how sweet!! i would have had a good time that is for sure..i'm gonna try to make it out there at the beginning of august...but who knows


----------



## B_Turner (May 7, 2008)

drmiller100 said:


> adam clarke brought a 681 he had worked over, and i had my pair of worked over 7900's.
> 
> haywire's ehp 372 was there.
> 
> ...



I want to hear more details about how stock 681 compared to stock 7900 or any other saw. Have a couple 7900s and like to hear first hand reports on stock 681 compared to anything. Power anti vibe, volumne, dish it.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 7, 2008)

I listened... and didn't hear anything good about the 681 stock.. . but... it was just one saw...


----------



## drmiller100 (May 7, 2008)

stock 681 runs just fine. 

to me it is the spitting image identical to the 7900, other then plastic covers. adam says insides are identical.

if someone can find a difference in performance between stock saws, they are a better measurer then me.

vibration is great, on the order of a 441 in vibration comparisions.

power is good, something pretty close to a 460, as one would expect.

they really are easy to find some free power. muffler obviously, ignition timing advanced by 5 degrees (thanks adam), and cleaning up ports without getting stupid are all easy things to do.


----------



## drmiller100 (May 7, 2008)

in terms of performance the stock 681 was a little slower then the woods ported 390, but the 390 sounded better and was shinier.


----------



## bookerdog (May 7, 2008)

So is anybody up for the PNW GTG Fall Edition?


----------



## bookerdog (May 7, 2008)

B_Turner said:


> I want to hear more details about how stock 681 compared to stock 7900 or any other saw. Have a couple 7900s and like to hear first hand reports on stock 681 compared to anything. Power anti vibe, volumne, dish it.



I know you work with you saws B turner Ive had both of them. The 681 has more grunt in bigger wood. If all your cutting is small wood with it. It isn't going to make a difference. You can take a 6 inch round and a 346 is going to be just as fast as a 681. Its if you cutting 30 inch rounds it makes a diff.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 7, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> So is anybody up for the PNW GTG Fall Edition?


We are


----------



## sILlogger (May 7, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> So is anybody up for the PNW GTG Fall Edition?



any idea of a time frame?


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 7, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> So is anybody up for the PNW GTG Fall Edition?



count me in   and this time i'll bring food stuffs as well... gotta prove i am more then just a pretty face


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 7, 2008)

bookerdog said:


>



There ya go Trinity,,,,, Your knitting in the smoke Zone again!!!!!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 7, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> We are


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 7, 2008)

It was such a great event doubt it can be topped. Boboakgologit and I were talking and thought a skagit or washington yarder set up and demonstration could ad to the fun.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## drmiller100 (May 7, 2008)

purty tuff to top a digger with a thumb.
(excavator with thumb).

One thing that might do it is to allow the inebriated folks on Saturday night try her out. I suggested the same to booker, and he wasn't overly impressed with the initial concept.


----------



## bookerdog (May 7, 2008)

The Jman doing his thang.


----------



## bookerdog (May 7, 2008)

One more for 2k, just mow and ultra. This is the last you get guys.


----------



## 04ultra (May 7, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> The Jman doing his thang.





Damn that Cat Hoe is tiny..........


----------



## sILlogger (May 7, 2008)

hmmm..i wonder what it would cost to bring 7 saws on a plane as carryons?? if i went out there for a GTG i'd have to bring something or do something to show how things are done in the midwest........Doesn't FishHuntCutWood have connections to a chopper(borrow a Chinook and i'll get us a skidder for the weekend!!!)

this is the track hoe we use sometimes loading logs (had a 300 series before this one till the final drives went out of it-$46,000 to fix it:jawdrop: ), and then some of the logs it was loading


----------



## bookerdog (May 7, 2008)

Spotted Owl and Slowp


----------



## bookerdog (May 8, 2008)




----------



## bookerdog (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Spotted Owl (May 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> So is anybody up for the PNW GTG Fall Edition?



We would be there again if at all possible. May even have my boy with us. He has been looking at the photos and has been foaming at the mouth. He likes his saws. We were up cutting this evening. He had his 084 in a 42" blowdown and was putting the coals to it. He says if there is something there to make me smile then he has to be there to see it for himself.

Yup we would be there if at all possible.


Owl


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> One more for 2k, just mow and ultra. This is the last you get guys.



ahhhhhh.......................... a real saw :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Spotted Owl (May 8, 2008)

Lake you wanna sell that 56? Huh huh huh?

My wife had a good time talking with yours. She was happy to find a few down to earth hometown type gals to talk with.


Owl


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 8, 2008)

nope.. no sale.... sorry...

yep.. my wife has a good time too... she gets on well with real people


----------



## slowp (May 8, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> It was such a great event doubt it can be topped. Boboakgologit and I were talking and thought a skagit or washington yarder set up and demonstration could ad to the fun.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Well, as you come down I-5, there are a lot to choose from. What kind of carriage? I'm thinking butt rigging will do--way cheaper and we don't care about the comfort of the crew. Some boys at the school here are refurbishing a yarder that was "donated" to the school back in 1980. They are hoping to have it in the Loggers Jubilee parade. I might donate toilet paper for them to throw into the crowd. New of course. 

So, since a yarder requires a major hauling cost, unless it is a Koller type, why don't we use the excavator and raise a spar tree? I'm sure somebody has a saw engine we could modify. All we need is a two drum set up. All right, get to work on it!


----------



## 2dogs (May 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


>



Dang! I've seen wanted posters with friendlier looking guys than these. Looks like "Gangland" has been filming in the PNW.


----------



## 04ultra (May 8, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Dang! I've seen wanted posters with friendlier looking guys than these. Looks like "Gangland" has been filming in the PNW.





The one standing alone in the middle looks like the most dishonest one..... 





.


----------



## Lou (May 8, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> We are



*DITTO*


----------



## bookerdog (May 8, 2008)

Good gosh down to 38 last night. Wife made me start a fire. Ive got plenty of wood now. LOL I just wanted to tell you guys that alot of your wood that you were cutting is donated to the church. So the church thanksyou.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Good gosh down to 38 last night. Wife made me start a fire. Ive got plenty of wood now. LOL I just wanted to tell you guys that alot of your wood that you were cutting is donated to the church. So the church thanksyou.




+1
Yep!!!!


----------



## klickitatsacket (May 8, 2008)

this is a little test. I am playing with some of the photos from down at Tims and this is a test. If this works I will post some of the saw pics up in this manner. These are just some pics I took while I was down there.

http://s263.photobucket.com/albums/ii142/washingtonprosaws/?action=view&current=12803219.pbr


----------



## Tzed250 (May 8, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> And here's one of the seminars at the PNW GTG with Professor Gologit.
> 
> After a quick undercut, the Professor made a top cut and demonstrated how to stick a saw. Following was a demonstration on the proper technique of unsticking a saw.
> 
> ...




Nice Hamilton Standard hat...


----------



## slowp (May 8, 2008)

Yes. He stole my topic, which I have been studying and practicing all winter in the blowdown. I could not go on after that display. The only thing I could do would have been to demonstrate how to have all your wedges stuck in the log along with the saw. Oh well, he is from............CALIFORNIA so we must make allowances.


----------



## Gologit (May 8, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Nice Hamilton Standard hat...



LOL...The hat is quite old but so is the guy wearing it. I grabbed it by mistake the morning I left. You're the first person to comment on it. We had a couple of A&Ps and a couple of av-techs at the GTG but nobody noticed it. Too busy looking at and playing with all the saws.


----------



## Gologit (May 8, 2008)

slowp said:


> Yes. He stole my topic, which I have been studying and practicing all winter in the blowdown. I could not go on after that display. The only thing I could do would have been to demonstrate how to have all your wedges stuck in the log along with the saw. Oh well, he is from............CALIFORNIA so we must make allowances.



:hmm3grin2orange: OKay...next year you can get your saw hung up in front of everybody. It's alright. I don't mind. Really...you just go right ahead and stick it good. Then we'll get somebody who has never used wedges before to wedge you out. Extra bonus points will be given if the total number of wedges exceeds five. Remind me to bring my camera.


----------



## Just Mow (May 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> One more for 2k, just mow and ultra. This is the last you get guys.



Glad to see you finally showing your true colors, what, is that a smile I see on your face......


----------



## .aspx (May 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


>



Is Professor Gologit smoking Humboldt County tobacco?


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 8, 2008)

Na.. just a little nose pick'in:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Gologit (May 8, 2008)

.aspx said:


> Is Professor Gologit smoking Humboldt County tobacco?



Figures. Anybody with a picture of Hunter S. Thompson as their avatar would just naturally be curious about that.


----------



## Gologit (May 8, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Na.. just a little nose pick'in:greenchainsaw:



Nah...just a little nose rubbin'. I had log marking paint in places that still defy logical explanation. How the hell does it do that? Maybe Slowp knows...she paints trees with the secret Fed Formula tree paint. Mine was just the cheap old logger variety.


----------



## Tzed250 (May 8, 2008)

Gologit said:


> LOL...The hat is quite old but so is the guy wearing it. I grabbed it by mistake the morning I left. You're the first person to comment on it. We had a couple of A&Ps and a couple of av-techs at the GTG but nobody noticed it. Too busy looking at and playing with all the saws.



My father was a pilot in the USAF. Over 8000 hours and combat in two wars. I learned what a Hamilton Standard prop was about the time I learned to read. Most of his time in recips, his favorite powerplant was the P&W R2800.

Bob, between saws and planes we could have a pretty good campfire chat...


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 8, 2008)

I liked the Orange neck and collar guess you were trying to cover something up.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 8, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Nah...just a little nose rubbin'. I had log marking paint in places that still defy logical explanation. How the hell does it do that? Maybe Slowp knows...she paints trees with the secret Fed Formula tree paint. Mine was just the cheap old logger variety.



Good attempt at a cover-up, but... the orange paint was on your right neck/collar:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Gologit (May 8, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> My father was a pilot in the USAF. Over 8000 hours and combat in two wars. I learned what a Hamilton Standard prop was about the time I learned to read. Most of his time in recips, his favorite powerplant was the P&W R2800.
> 
> Bob, between saws and planes we could have a pretty good campfire chat...



Sounds good...you'll have to get yourself out here for one of our GTGs. We do accept people from East of the Mississippi, just ask Haywire Haywood. Even people from Texas were welcome...as in RR2.

Even people from California are accepted. As long as they mind their manners and don't start every other sentence with..."Well, in California we do it like this..."


----------



## Gologit (May 8, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Good attempt at a cover-up, but... the orange paint was on your right neck/collar:greenchainsaw:



Okay...maybe I was adjusting my mustache. But I'm not admitting anything else.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## .aspx (May 8, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Figures. Anybody with a picture of Hunter S. Thompson as their avatar would just naturally be curious about that.



It's not Hunter S. Thompson. It's Sunnyvale Trailer Park supervisor Jim Lahey ("Trailer Park Boys")

I was just messin' with ya. No hard feelings?


----------



## hogjaws (May 8, 2008)

That sure looks like a good time.......good people, some great saws and 
plenty of wood to play in. What more could ya want?
Great pics everybody, thanks for sharing them.
Beautiful country ya got out there, hope to see it someday.


----------



## J Man (May 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Yep did the same thing last night. I went to get some today to take and the wife gave the rest of the chicken to the sister-in-law for the jman last night.



:food: hahaha...sorry Book, but it was YUMMY!


----------



## bookerdog (May 8, 2008)




----------



## bookerdog (May 8, 2008)

well I see jman's on Hey jman are we going to have another one for everyone this fall


----------



## bookerdog (May 8, 2008)




----------



## bookerdog (May 8, 2008)




----------



## bookerdog (May 8, 2008)




----------



## J Man (May 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> well I see jman's on Hey jman are we going to have another one for everyone this fall



Yeh, but do they know it's going to be the splitting edition!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chowdozer (May 8, 2008)

J Man said:


> Yeh, but do they know it's going to be the splitting edition!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oldirty (May 8, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Figures. Anybody with a picture of Hunter S. Thompson as their avatar would just naturally be curious about that.




hey man, if it looks like a duck......

first thing i thought you was up to in that pic... lol

think about it, everybody else in that pic is already smiling and you were just about to get there. 

great pics by the way. thank you.

its cool to see faces to the names.

respect to the PNdub GTG.


----------



## bookerdog (May 8, 2008)

J Man said:


> Yeh, but do they know it's going to be the splitting edition!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



sssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 9, 2008)

Just made it through the Redwoods on the Oregon and California sides. WOW. Words are just not up to the task of describing what it's like to walk among these giants. This is among the most impressive that we saw. Found a small banana slug too.  We're in Medford Oregon now. Heading out for Crater Lake and the Collier Logging museum tomorrow and spending the night in Eugene before doing the drive back up the 5 to get in portland for our Sunday morning flight.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 9, 2008)

Splitting...

A few thousand feet of blasting cord... we'll get 'er done real quick:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 2dogs (May 9, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Just made it through the Redwoods on the Oregon and California sides. WOW. Words are just not up to the task of describing what it's like to walk among these giants. This is among the most impressive that we saw. Found a small banana slug too.  We're in Medford Oregon now. Heading out for Crater Lake and the Collier Logging museum tomorrow and spending the night in Eugene before doing the drive back up the 5 to get in portland for our Sunday morning flight.



These are great pics. They look like they were shot on my home turf though that big tree is a rarity.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 9, 2008)

Oh, and anyone that says that size doesn't matter hasn't seen this obviously male tree.


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 9, 2008)

Impressive pictures Ian, some day I'll make it out there.


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 9, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Oh, and anyone that says that size doesn't matter hasn't seen this obviously male tree.



LOL.


----------



## bigbadbob (May 9, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Oh, and anyone that says that size doesn't matter hasn't seen this obviously male tree.


LOL I recieved the same picture today, with a different person standing a little closed the 'IT'


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 9, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Oh, and anyone that says that size doesn't matter hasn't seen this obviously male tree.



well, it looks like y'all are having a wonderful time on this trip... and to think it all started with Bookerdog bravely stepping forward to host a GTG!!! i'm so glad y'all are having a good trip... and hope you continue to have safe travels...


----------



## sILlogger (May 9, 2008)

Gologit said:


> We do accept people from East of the Mississippi, just ask Haywire Haywood. "



whew!! barely made it...25 miles farther west and i wouldn't be allowed!!


----------



## sILlogger (May 9, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Just made it through the Redwoods on the Oregon and California sides. WOW. Words are just not up to the task of describing what it's like to walk among these giants. This is among the most impressive that we saw. Found a small banana slug too.  We're in Medford Oregon now. Heading out for Crater Lake and the Collier Logging museum tomorrow and spending the night in Eugene before doing the drive back up the 5 to get in portland for our Sunday morning flight.



that is one big tree!! the guys that used to cut them had to have their act together just to know where u start cutting the things!!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 9, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Just made it through the Redwoods on the Oregon and California sides. WOW. Words are just not up to the task of describing what it's like to walk among these giants. This is among the most impressive that we saw. Found a small banana slug too.  We're in Medford Oregon now. Heading out for Crater Lake and the Collier Logging museum tomorrow and spending the night in Eugene before doing the drive back up the 5 to get in portland for our Sunday morning flight.



Nice pictures Ian, hope you and the wife have a real good time. Hope to meet up with you two again.


----------



## Gologit (May 9, 2008)

.aspx said:


> It's not Hunter S. Thompson. It's Sunnyvale Trailer Park supervisor Jim Lahey ("Trailer Park Boys")
> 
> I was just messin' with ya. No hard feelings?



No hard feelings at all. I still claim I was adjusting my mustache.


----------



## slowp (May 9, 2008)

Gologit said:


> No hard feelings at all. I still claim I was adjusting my mustache.



Probably had wood chips up it after running the Barbie Saw. I did mention earplugs in the nose, eh? Somehow there is orange paint on the pie carrier too. You need to watch the _Mandatory_ video we have to watch before touching the super secret paint. That movie will cure insomnia and has people in realistic conditions of slowly ambling around on FLAT ground, no brush and the sun is always out. The guns don't plug, the people don't trip, the wind doesn't blow. It snowed at 2000 feet yesterday morning here. Back to normal.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 9, 2008)

slowp said:


> Somehow there is orange paint on the pie carrier too.



i know how the orange paint got on the pie carrier...  but the orange paint was just an indicator that someone was doing an good deed marking the wood for wood stove size... slowp, next time should i bring Barbie Pink paint for marking the wood???


----------



## bookerdog (May 9, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i know how the orange paint got on the pie carrier...  but the orange paint was just an indicator that someone was doing an good deed marking the wood for wood stove size... slowp, next time should i bring Barbie Pink paint for marking the wood???



Thankyou Trinity I forgot to think gologit for marking those tree's. Many thankyous bob. from the dog


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 10, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Thankyou Trinity I forgot to think gologit for marking those tree's. Many thankyous bob. from the dog



Hey BDog/Trinity/SlowP you are all right!!!! Bob did an exemplary job in marking all of the Logs for proper size,,,, and he wore plenty of the paint to prove it!!!! 

Kudos To Bob (Google it)


----------



## Gologit (May 10, 2008)

*Marking logs.*

You're welcome. I was glad to do it. I think it made Slowp kind of nervous to see a logger with a can of paint, though.


----------



## SawTroll (May 10, 2008)

drmiller100 said:


> adam clarke brought a 681 he had worked over, and i had my pair of worked over 7900's.
> 
> haywire's ehp 372 was there.
> 
> ...



I wonder why the 390 didn't do better - was it stock? 

...but that is hard to believe, considering the owner....

*Edit*, now I know - it had a 32" bar, and not too sharp round chisel, and the others had 20" bars and square chisel - and it was not run in......


----------



## teacherman (May 10, 2008)

hogjaws said:


> That sure looks like a good time.......good people, some great saws and
> plenty of wood to play in. What more could ya want?
> Great pics everybody, thanks for sharing them.
> Beautiful country ya got out there, hope to see it someday.



Ya +1.


----------



## klickitatsacket (May 10, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I wonder why the 390 didn't do better - was it stock?
> 
> ...but that is hard to believe, considering the owner....
> 
> *Edit*, now I know - it had a 32" bar, and not too sharp round chisel, and the others had 20" bars and square chisel - and it was not run in......



put those same saws in 36" wood not 14" wood and it is a whole new story.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 10, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I wonder why the 390 didn't do better - was it stock?
> 
> ...but that is hard to believe, considering the owner....
> 
> *Edit*, now I know - it had a 32" bar, and not too sharp round chisel, and the others had 20" bars and square chisel - and it was not run in......




Hmmm????   



klickitatsacket said:


> put those same saws in 36" wood not 14" wood and it is a whole new story.



Oh Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (May 10, 2008)

klickitatsacket said:


> put those same saws in 36" wood not 14" wood and it is a whole new story.



I have been filled in on the true story by a couple of others...... 

 

My conclusion is that drmiller100 needs some neg rep, for trying to dicredit you!


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 10, 2008)

I was looking at the Banana slug photo that Haywire posted,,,

here is one of two slugs I found while hiking in the Hoh rainforest,,,

But I guess mine are not Banana Slugs,,,

Maybe Cucumber???? LOLOL!!!






I thik the one on the left is excited!!!! it was about 3 inches long!!!!


----------



## teacherman (May 10, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> I was looking at the Banana slug photo that Haywire posted,,,
> 
> here is one of two slugs I found while hiking in the Hoh rainforest,,,
> 
> ...



Of course it's excited. Lookit the name on the cap. It is obviously a prime specimen of Slugmucilagium CADiensis! With good taste in saws, no less! :rockn:


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 10, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Just made it through the Redwoods on the Oregon and California sides. WOW. Words are just not up to the task of describing what it's like to walk among these giants. This is among the most impressive that we saw. Found a small banana slug too.  We're in Medford Oregon now. Heading out for Crater Lake and the Collier Logging museum tomorrow and spending the night in Eugene before doing the drive back up the 5 to get in portland for our Sunday morning flight.



Wow Haywire you will Enjoy the Logging Museum,,,

I was gonna post some pic put have not had alot of time,,,,

While Bob (Google it) I just love that LOLOL!!!

and I were there we noticed a bunch of the stuff that came from Minnesota and Wisconson My family was in the Logging/lumber business @ that time early 1900's I am seeing if my cousin can find and scan some old logging photos to post,,, 

best regards River


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 10, 2008)

teacherman said:


> Of course it's excited. Lookit the name on the cap. It is obviously a prime specimen of Slugmucilagium CADiensis! With good taste in saws, no less! :rockn:



I just put the cap there for a reference to size,,,,

But that is funny!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## teacherman (May 10, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> I just put the cap there for a reference to size,,,,
> 
> But that is funny!!!! LOL!!!!



I kinda figured, but stihl couldn't resist! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (May 10, 2008)

Just remember, if you take a dare and eat a slug, don't rinse it down with beer.


----------



## teacherman (May 10, 2008)

slowp said:


> Just remember, if you take a dare and eat a slug, don't rinse it down with beer.



Yikes, I'm almost afraid to ask..:taped: .......... What happens?

How about salt water to shrink it? :jester:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 10, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> I was looking at the Banana slug photo that Haywire posted,,,
> 
> here is one of two slugs I found while hiking in the Hoh rainforest,,,
> 
> ...



i guess i'll have to charge up the batteries for my cam-- and post the HUGE ones on the back deck here... never saw 6"-8" slugs before... and as a barefoot girl, Mr Wonderful kept waiting to hear me scream EEEWWWWWWW when i finally stepped on one... so far, so good... however, wandering in the backyard barefoot in the dark at night, i am risking the EEEWWWW factor...


----------



## slowp (May 10, 2008)

teacherman said:


> Yikes, I'm almost afraid to ask..:taped: .......... What happens?
> 
> How about salt water to shrink it? :jester:



Beer + Slug = horrible awful metallic taste in mouth. But a dog I had used to drink the beer out of the beer traps that were set for slugs. That dog would eat anything.


----------



## teacherman (May 10, 2008)

YUM!!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (May 10, 2008)

slowp said:


> Beer + Slug = horrible awful metallic taste in mouth.



Okay, I'll ask. Do you know this from personal experience? If so we're going need all the details.

Well maybe not ALL the details...just what led up to eating slugs and washing them down with beer.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 10, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Wow Haywire you will Enjoy the Logging Museum,,,
> 
> I was gonna post some pic put have not had alot of time,,,,
> 
> ...



Well, I'm back in Portland now so we can fly out tomorrow. Got a 6 of that Black Butte Porter to keep me busy this evening.

The logging museum was interesting, but at the same time a little disappointing. All that great old equipment basically rotting in the elements. They need an influx of cash to get that stuff indoors and restored. Did you notice that one of the old saws had the chain mounted backwards?  They could use some cleaning up and restoring too... the bars were rusting away. I did my part at the donation slot. How'd you like that saw that was basically a large recip blade?

We've got 300+ pics to sort out and label. When I get back and get time, I'll do that and start a thread in the OT forum and post a bunch of pics.

Ian


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 10, 2008)

*Black Butte Porter,,,,Yummy!!!!!!*

that should keep you busy!!!!!!




LOLOLOL!!!!

Yeah the lady there said much of it has just been found abandoned out in the bush,,,

We left there with lighter pockets too,,,, I wish it all looked as good as the stuff right out side the gates,,,


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 11, 2008)

HEY! Guess what? Yep, We're sitting here in the Portland airport, flight delayed 4 hours because of weather in Chicago... Have I done this before or what? :censored: :bang: :bang: 

Ian


----------



## Gologit (May 11, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> HEY! Guess what? Yep, We're sitting here in the Portland airport, flight delayed 4 hours because of weather in Chicago... Have I done this before or what? :censored: :bang: :bang:
> 
> Ian



Well, I guess this would be the time to say something soothing and offer some encouragement. I can't think of anything.  

Flying commercially is usually an excercise in frustration and enforced idleness. I think that's one reason why I won't fly the airlines unless there's just no other choice and even then they practically have to drag me on board kicking and screaming.

Amtrak is good, driving is even better. But sometimes you have no other choice than to put yourself at the mercy of the airlines.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 11, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> HEY! Guess what? Yep, We're sitting here in the Portland airport, flight delayed 4 hours because of weather in Chicago... Have I done this before or what? :censored: :bang: :bang:
> 
> Ian



safe travels to you & your bride! i hope our paths cross again!!!


----------



## Gologit (May 11, 2008)

*Hey Trinity*

Those were some great pictures of you running my ancient 066. Are you going to get one of your own now?


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 11, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Those were some great pictures of you running my ancient 066. Are you going to get one of your own now?



Bob, I wouldn't trust myself to have a saw that heavy... i know my limits!!! although i do tend to be attracted to things with a history, i do realize that i was coddled through my solitary chainsaw experience!!! 

where my life is right now, i don't have use for my own saw... and i am more then happy to just attend GTGs and let good natured folks like you & slowp tutor me through learning more about saws!!!

i showed the pics to people today over for the Mother's Day celebration-- right after they were yakking that no one saws wood anymore... LOL wrong conversation to have in my presence today-- especially with the laptop handy!!!


----------



## bookerdog (May 11, 2008)

Well Im waiting around to see how many would show up'


----------



## bookerdog (May 11, 2008)

Well no one made it to the PNW gtg splitting edition. My two dogs did keep me company though. LOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 11, 2008)

*Great pic!!*



bookerdog said:


> Well no one made it to the PNW gtg splitting edition. My two dogs did keep me company though. LOL



Shat! Do you burn that much or sell?:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## bookerdog (May 11, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Shat! Do you burn that much or sell?:jawdrop: :jawdrop:



Alot of this is going to be donated to the church for them to sell. I do sell anywhere from 40 to 60 cords a year though.


----------



## drmiller100 (May 12, 2008)

if i had known, i could have thrown the splitter in the back of the truck and hauled it down there........


----------



## sILlogger (May 12, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Well no one made it to the PNW gtg splitting edition. My two dogs did keep me company though. LOL



u pay the plane ticket and i'll split my heart out!! nice pics


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 12, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Well Im waiting around to see how many would show up'



what a classic line with that pic!!! thanks for the laugh... and thanks for the pics of the piles of split wood! WOW!!! i coulda sat there knitting, watching you split wood, all weekend!!! 

glad the dogs are faithful :blob4:


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 12, 2008)

FYI for anyone trying to get to that web site for the sauce... Bob says it's temporarily down for upgrades but will be back up soon hopefully.

Ian


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 12, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Well Im waiting around to see how many would show up'



That's a mighty happy dog...

Ian


----------



## SawTroll (May 12, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> That's a mighty happy dog...
> 
> Ian



Yes, a really cool picture - I like happy dogs......


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 12, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> FYI for anyone trying to get to that web site for the sauce... Bob says it's temporarily down for upgrades but will be back up soon hopefully.
> 
> Ian



i take it y'all have successfully gotten home???


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 12, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> That's a mighty happy dog...
> 
> Ian



let's see a picture of the white dog happy!


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 12, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i take it y'all have successfully gotten home???



Hey Trinity,,, I see ya lurkin!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 12, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> let's see a picture of the white dog happy!



I dont think he was very happy with us,,, He put me and Chowdozer back in the shop and we just decided that looking @ him from inside,,, out the window,,,, was cool!!!!!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 12, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Hey Trinity,,, I see ya lurkin!!!!! LOL!!!



yeppers... lurking cuz work has been so bizarre since i got back, i want to go back in time, to the serenity and fun of the GTG!!! last weekend, i considered calling J-Man and asking if i brought $100 for fuel etc, if i could get another lesson on the trac hoe!!! 

oh well, i'll have to wait until someone else steps up to host another GTG around here... i asked Mr Wonderful, and he thought i was nuts since he wants to sell any trees he takes down here... just can't get him in the right attitude... sigh... so discouraging...


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 12, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> yeppers... lurking cuz work has been so bizarre since i got back, i want to go back in time, to the serenity and fun of the GTG!!! last weekend, i considered calling J-Man and asking if i brought $100 for fuel etc, if i could get another lesson on the trac hoe!!!
> 
> oh well, i'll have to wait until someone else steps up to host another GTG around here... i asked Mr Wonderful, and he thought i was nuts since he wants to sell any trees he takes down here... just can't get him in the right attitude... sigh... so discouraging...



well what isnt given to tims charity,,, will be sold?????

we can stop @ saw log length
LOLOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## chowdozer (May 12, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> I dont think he was very happy with us,,, He put me and Chowdozer back in the shop and we just decided that looking @ him from inside,,, out the window,,,, was cool!!!!!



RR, I still think I can run faster than you.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 12, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> RR, I still think I can run faster than you.



years ago, when first bit with the Chain Saw Race audience bug, a friend of mine finally got up the nerve to ask how safe it was for people to run with chainsaws in the race, and if the chainsaws were turned on during the race... sigh...


----------



## bookerdog (May 12, 2008)

Well Im trying to make it happen this fall. Look for a post intitled Pacific Northwest Fall gtg


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 13, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Well Im trying to make it happen this fall. Look for a post intitled Pacific Northwest Fall gtg



and i thank you for being willing to let your lovely home be invaded again!!! 

i spent the evening knitting-- and on the lovely green yarn, i can smell the delightful smell of wood burning from Underwood WA!!!


----------



## bookerdog (May 13, 2008)

I finally got my video camera and uploaded the vids to the comp, but now youtube is down for maintenance. Will try to get them on here tommorrow.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 13, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Well Im trying to make it happen this fall. Look for a post intitled Pacific Northwest Fall gtg


----------



## bookerdog (May 13, 2008)

PNW Wedge

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmZOQg0AEwI


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 13, 2008)

*+35*



Cedarkerf said:


>




Or how many of us got to play!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 13, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> I dont think he was very happy with us,,, He put me and Chowdozer back in the shop and we just decided that looking @ him from inside,,, out the window,,,, was cool!!!!!



Here he is happiest - with his own kind.... He's still a puppy... it will be interesting to see him in a few years.


----------



## bookerdog (May 13, 2008)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xmZOQg0AEwI"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xmZOQg0AEwI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

OKay got it figuared out.
Pacific Northwest Wedge


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 13, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> RR, I still think I can run faster than you.



Well Duh!!!!! Im older,,,,and half crippled from my younger brush ape days!!!!! you should be able to out run me,,, LOL!!!!!

I'm Not as bad as Dennis,,,,,, I stihl have both of my OEM Hips,,,,LOL!!! 

No aftermarket Parts in me .....Yet!!!!


----------



## chowdozer (May 13, 2008)

Jay, how many wedges you carry? Hahaha


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 13, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> Jay, how many wedges you carry? Hahaha



All I know is they are yellow and black!!!!!  

Can you spell Caterpillar?????? LOL!!!!!


----------



## flea (May 13, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> All I know is they are yellow and black!!!!!
> 
> Can you spell Caterpillar?????? LOL!!!!!



Was that a husky stuck in there. Is that why the big ol wedge?? musta been.


----------



## bookerdog (May 14, 2008)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/voc_0_6J0FA"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/voc_0_6J0FA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 14, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/voc_0_6J0FA"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/voc_0_6J0FA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


For the want of one $4 wedge. Ive got the stump pic should we let the stump critics have their moment.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 14, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> For the want of one $4 wedge. Ive got the stump pic should we let the stump critics have their moment.



Yeth,,, by all means!!!


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 14, 2008)

*Stump*





You can see why the big wedge was used.


----------



## THALL10326 (May 14, 2008)

*Awesome thread*

Man looks like you guys had a great time together. I haven't had time to do much of anything of late. Just saw this thread and thought to myslef wow. Good people, good saws, good food, good friends getting together, great pictures, thats as good as life gets. Hats off to all of you!!!!!

Bookerdog I wish could had been there to help you split all that wood, yup I wont lie, I'm glad its only a wish,LOLOLOLOL

Good job men, oppps, and women, threads like this one make this site what it is today, very entertaining and worthwhile,


----------



## bookerdog (May 14, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Bookerdog I wish could had been there to help you split all that wood, yup I wont lie, I'm glad its only a wish,LOLOLOLOL:



You know the week I did invite you out was the splitting edition


----------



## THALL10326 (May 14, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> You know the week I did invite you out was the splitting edition




LOL, ok, I'll sharpen my splitting mauls, one for each hand. You just stand the blocks up for me and please try to keep up,hehe


----------



## bookerdog (May 15, 2008)

Okay been thinking about the last week in sept. But if we have a indian summer it will be to dry at my place. I know alot of you hunt. So what weekend in Oct is good for everyone.


----------



## PB (May 15, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Okay been thinking about the last week in sept. But if we have a indian summer it will be to dry at my place. I know alot of you hunt. So what weekend in Oct is good for everyone.



October 11.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 15, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Okay been thinking about the last week in sept. But if we have a indian summer it will be to dry at my place. I know alot of you hunt. So what weekend in Oct is good for everyone.


Any will work


----------



## Farley9n (May 15, 2008)

*Oct is FINE!*

At this point the only thing going on in Oct is the wife's birthday and that's on the 6th. so LET'S DO IT!!!  
By the way :greenchainsaw: Nice looking saw on top of that stump!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 15, 2008)

This might classify as too little to late, but if it hasn't been mentioned (I'm not going back to look for it) thanks to Bailey's for a great goodie box. There was some nice stuff in there. Logger's measuring tapes, a pole saw (manual, not a chainsaw) and loads of gloves as well as some brass medallion Bailey's key chains. There were some things in there that were unidentifiable to me too.

Ian


----------



## bookerdog (May 15, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> This might classify as too little to late, but if it hasn't been mentioned (I'm not going back to look for it) thanks to Bailey's for a great goodie box. There was some nice stuff in there. Logger's measuring tapes, a pole saw (manual, not a chainsaw) and loads of gloves as well as some brass medallion Bailey's key chains. There were some things in there that were unidentifiable to me too.
> 
> Ian



I put a thankyou up on the bailey's site with our group Pic.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 15, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> You can see why the big wedge was used.



Uhhh Hmmmmm Lets see,,,, Improper back cut technique,, brought back cut in too low... cut through trigger/hinge before installing wedge,,,, and failed to size up tree and install $4.00 wedge at appropriate time!!!! LOL!!!!!

Just funning Teiva,,,,


----------



## Farley9n (May 15, 2008)

Hey RR2! Good to hear from you! Teiva hasn't seen the last couple pages of this thread. They are on dial up. I will show them to him when there here next! he had a GREAT TIME and should be able to make the next one. 
Did Dean send you your saw?.......Bob


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 15, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Okay been thinking about the last week in sept. But if we have a indian summer it will be to dry at my place. I know alot of you hunt. So what weekend in Oct is good for everyone.



i know i am simply another pretty face who attends and applauds all the sawing, the month of October is my birthday and what a great part of the celebration then to attend a GTG!!! Any weekend is fine with me... i'm just a background person; i'll show up anytime...


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 15, 2008)

Farley9n said:


> Hey RR2! Good to hear from you! Teiva hasn't seen the last couple pages of this thread. They are on dial up. I will show them to him when there here next! he had a GREAT TIME and should be able to make the next one.
> Did Dean send you your saw?.......Bob


would be great to have Teiva there he was a lotta fun.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 15, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> would be great to have Teiva there he was a lotta fun.



i think everyone got good rankings in "Plays well with others..." if someone didn't, i just didn't notice... it would be great to have everyone there again, plus anyone who regrets missing it!!!


----------



## chowdozer (May 15, 2008)

Farley9n said:


> At this point the only thing going on in Oct is the wife's birthday and that's on the 6th. so LET'S DO IT!!!
> By the way :greenchainsaw: Nice looking saw on top of that stump!



Hey Bob, why is _that_ saw so good looking? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 15, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i think everyone got good rankings in "Plays well with others..." if someone didn't, i just didn't notice... it would be great to have everyone there again, plus anyone who regrets missing it!!!



+ 1 on that.  
I know we had a blast and are ready for another one.
Already thinking of yummy stuff to make.


----------



## bookerdog (May 15, 2008)

Well its looking like the third sat and sun of Oct. Im not for sure yet. Will keep you informed on here and then when Im sure will put a new thread up.


----------



## Farley9n (May 16, 2008)

Hi "Chairdozer"! I'm thinking that beautiful husky was one of my rental fleets just "slightly" over sized 61's! A nice runner just "barely" able to pull that 24" full comp.
By the way, i'm starting to set aside some small piles of beer and have located the twin chair for a late night replay of your camp fire escape act!
Really looking forward to seeing the same great cast of characters plus some new ones!................Bob (one of the fine 4)


----------



## chowdozer (May 16, 2008)

Farley9n said:


> Hi "Chairdozer"! I'm thinking that beautiful husky was one of my rental fleets just "slightly" over sized 61's! A nice runner just "barely" able to pull that 24" full comp.
> By the way, i'm starting to set aside some small piles of beer and have located the twin chair for a late night replay of your camp fire escape act!
> Really looking forward to seeing the same great cast of characters plus some new ones!................Bob (one of the fine 4)



Chairdozer??? lol
And I thought the fire had gone out.  
I've been thinking about how I'm going to cram all my saws in my lil car. Never get caught with one saw! Did I just offer that advice?


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 16, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> would be great to have Teiva there he was a lotta fun.




absolutely,,, a very Nice young man,,, Your daughter did well Farley,,,,,

I was just picking on him,,,,, He did a great job on keeping me supplied in cold beer when I was cooking,,, and he did all the set up work on the condiments/trimmings for the burgers/grilled chicken sandwiches,,,,,,,   we made a pretty good team!!!!!


----------



## Farley9n (May 16, 2008)

*Thanks! Nice words!*

Teiva "T" Really had a great time. He was over here the other day and read through the thread from pages 28 to 50 ( over a beer). They have dial up at home and i'm not sure what the situation is at his USFS office so when here they use this computer. Maybe something like Jman he will try to get back at you guys for the nice things said about him.
Neither of us really knew what we were in for at the GTG, never having been to one and not knowing any of the people before hand. Even now both of us are still talking about it and are guilty of swinging conversations with friends back over & over & over our adventure. Hell, I still have sore grin crinkles.....Bob  




PS. RR2 .....I have a short video of colin using your 084 where he starts the cut and it rolls the log a bit towards him. We are headed to Ca. for a wedding in the am but will be back next Wed. I will try to post it and some of my other pictures and videos then. If I can figure out how


----------



## SawTroll (May 16, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> You can see why the big wedge was used.



What saw model is that?

Is the top cover from another model?

Looks like a mid era 61 or 66 from the top cover, but.......


----------



## Gologit (May 16, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> absolutely,,, a very Nice young man,,, Your daughter did well Farley,,,,,
> 
> I was just picking on him,,,,, He did a great job on keeping me In Cold beer when I was cooking,,, and he did all the set up work on the condiments for the burgers/Grilled Chicken sandwiches,,,,,,,   we made a pretty good team!!!!!



LOL...How did he ever find time to help you? Every time I looked he had a different saw in his hand and was laying wood on the ground. That kid put more hours on the saws than anyone there...and grinned the whole time.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 16, 2008)

Farley9n said:


> Teiva "T" Really had a great time. He was over here the other day and read through the thread from pages 28 to 50 ( over a beer). They have dial up at home and i'm not sure what the situation is at his USFS office so when here they use this computer. Maybe something like Jman he will try to get back at you guys for the nice things said about him.
> Neither of us really knew what we were in for at the GTG, never having been to one and not knowing any of the people before hand. Even now both of us are still talking about it and are guilty of swinging conversations with friends back over & over & over our adventure. Hell, I still have sore grin crinkles.....Bob
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good,,, have a safe trip,,,, and see you when you get back!!!! 



Gologit said:


> LOL...How did he ever find time to help you? Every time I looked he had a different saw in his hand and was laying wood on the ground. That kid put more hours on the saws than anyone there...and grinned the whole time.



Shessesh I know it,,,, He is a good worker,,, I'd like to have a guy like him on each crew!!!!!


----------



## slowp (May 16, 2008)

October, folks who come from far far away might be able to see the volcano at a closer viewpoint. The Trout Lake road might (but I've heard rumors of bad things) be open. October will be after the main huckleberry pickings. October will be good. I have vowed to shop for a motorcycle if gas prices keep going up. I think I could figure out how to carry a saw on one and coast over the road to Cougar. We gotta get Trinity to run a bigger saw!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 16, 2008)

slowp said:


> October, folks who come from far far away might be able to see the volcano at a closer viewpoint. The Trout Lake road might (but I've heard rumors of bad things) be open. October will be after the main huckleberry pickings. October will be good. I have vowed to shop for a motorcycle if gas prices keep going up. I think I could figure out how to carry a saw on one and coast over the road to Cougar. We gotta get Trinity to run a bigger saw!:greenchainsaw:



slowp, i can come by and pick up a few saws to carry for you while you are on your motorcycle... question: Barbie stickers on the bike & helmet, eh???


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 17, 2008)

04ultra said:


> This guy has me wondering.......[/QUOTE]
> 
> LOL,,, Steve,,,, I totally missed this post,,,, Im Cranking My 084.... Dean and I were tuning on it,,, and basically breaking it in!!! @ that point I was realizing the Chain was pretty dull,,, as found!!!! LOL but we fixed that!!!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 17, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> LOL,,, Steve,,,, I totally missed this post,,,, Im Cranking My 084.... Dean and I were tuning on it,,, and basically breaking it in!!! @ that point I was realizing the Chain was pretty dull,,, as found!!!! LOL but we fixed that!!!



i am glad i am not the only one going back over this thread... in a kind of "walk down memory lane!" things at work have kind of imploded on me, and one of my grand escapes is to stroll through this thread... at least i know i'm not alone


----------



## Lou (May 17, 2008)

Take mashed potatoes, add a pint of sour cream, a bottle of chives, 3 oz of bacon bits and mix well. I'll contribute a few batches to the next GTG if we can prevail on Mrs Bookerdog for the use of her microwave.

They are like twice baked potatoes without the baked. They must not be to bad, when my out-law gets off the airplane she asks when they are on the menu then inquires about the health of her daughter.

Greg (Dozer) plenty of room in my rig for a few saws.


----------



## Ironbark (May 17, 2008)

Hi All,

Just made it back to the UK! American Airlines messed up BIG TIME and cancelled my JFK to Stansted flight. Made it on a flight to Heathrow 6 hours late which was just in time to make it work an hour late  My fault I guess......always cut it to the bone  

Anyway, before it's too late, I just wanted to thank you all for your hospitality. Particularly Bookerdog and family for hosting the event and giving us the tour....thanks very much.

We had a lot of fun and the rest of the rest of the trip was brilliant too. Certainly is a beautiful part of the world.

I might even get some pics to upload now that RR2's given me some pointers on who to resize. We'll see......


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 17, 2008)

Glad to see that you made it back safely and that I wasn't the only one with the airline blues. LOL

Ian


----------



## Ironbark (May 17, 2008)

Yeah, and the TSA opened up my bag to see what "goodies" were inside.

What exactly could a 41" chainsaw bar be mistaken for under X-ray I wonder?

Still I'd rather the TSA take an interest than Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 17, 2008)

They opened up the box I checked that had 15 bottles of BBQ sauce in it too... I would love to have been a fly on the wall when they got it open... "What the....?? It's bubble wrap and BBQ sauce !"  

Ian


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 17, 2008)

Ironbark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just made it back to the UK! American Airlines messed up BIG TIME and cancelled my JFK to Stansted flight. Made it on a flight to Heathrow 6 hours late which was just in time to make it work an hour late  My fault I guess......always cut it to the bone
> 
> ...



Colin PM sent,,,,,(detailed refresher) LOL!!!!!! I'll never forget the first time I went into Madsens!!!!! Give My Regards to Kate!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 17, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Glad to see that you made it back safely and that I wasn't the only one with the airline blues. LOL
> 
> Ian



Haywire,,,,

Where are your Pics?????


----------



## Ironbark (May 17, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Haywire,,,,
> 
> Where are your Pics?????



http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=1013398&postcount=627

That's the picture in Madsens???


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 17, 2008)

Ironbark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just made it back to the UK! American Airlines messed up BIG TIME and cancelled my JFK to Stansted flight. Made it on a flight to Heathrow 6 hours late which was just in time to make it work an hour late  My fault I guess......always cut it to the bone
> 
> ...




Glad to have met you both and glad you made it home safe.
So when are you coming out again?
You will have to show the pictures of Kate running the excavator to your families.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 17, 2008)

You'll find all the pics I took here... 

http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a193/imh_98/

Ian


----------



## Turbocaster (May 17, 2008)

Having the next Northwest GTG at Bookerdog's place in October sounds great to me. I only made it for one day at the last one, but still had a ton of fun. It was my first GTG. Hopefully at the next one, there will again be some bigger saws such as Stihl 066 or larger. I keep seeing one in my future and the GTG would be just the ticket to get me off dead center in buying one.

Jon


----------



## chowdozer (May 17, 2008)

Lou said:


> Take mashed potatoes, add a pint of sour cream, a bottle of chives, 3 oz of bacon bits and mix well. I'll contribute a few batches to the next GTG if we can prevail on Mrs Bookerdog for the use of her microwave.
> 
> They are like twice baked potatoes without the baked. They must not be to bad, when my out-law gets off the airplane she asks when they are on the menu then inquires about the health of her daughter.
> 
> Greg (Dozer) plenty of room in my rig for a few saws.




May take you up on that. By the time I loaded two coolers of food, beer, sleeping bag, clothes and all Flea's stuff, I had room for 1 saw. And it was puking fuel. lol, next time I bring all of them.  somehow


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 17, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> May take you up on that. By the time I loaded two coolers of food, beer, sleeping bag, clothes and all Flea's stuff, I had room for 1 saw. And it was puking fuel. lol, next time I bring all of them.  somehow



Hey Chow did you ever put a new metering diaphram in the 046????


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 17, 2008)

Say away....

90F+, flooding rivers (snow melt), avalanches all over the back county, river rescues overwhelming first responders... horrible place to visit.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 17, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> S*t*ay away....
> 
> 90F+, flooding rivers (snow melt), avalanc*h*es all over the back county, river rescues overwhelming first responders... horrible place to visit.



Are you just running your post count up,,,,, because the SawTroll is trying to beat you to 20K post???? spelling corrected,,,,,


----------



## slowp (May 17, 2008)

Nope, he's telling it like it is in this god awful heatwave. We've gone from winter right to simmer (summer). I'm sitting in front of a fan after mowing the yard, which loves this warm weather. Maybe it'll dry up quicker this year? 
Saw the river rescue stuff on the news. Our river is bank full and has backed up into the yearly flood plain, but was not over any roads when I went by at two. The North Cascades highway is closed by avalanches. Don't move here, it is horrible. Here's the used dog I got yesterday. He wants to stay indoors all the time where it is cooler. 







I've brushed about a million pounds of hair off of him since getting him. Poor beasty. He has to live in this awful place too.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 17, 2008)

*LOL Patty and Andy*

it stays in the 90's here many more days a year than it does up there!!!!!

and it is usually 30-40% more Humid,,,,,,

nice doggie,,,

here is one of mine!!!


----------



## slowp (May 18, 2008)

I live here because I am not fond of hot weather. I forgot my new dog is not accustomed to the same things as my former dog. I walked to the store this morning, and tied him to the campfire wood display. As I headed into the building, there was an unusual sound and he was pulling the campfire wood, which I thought was too heavy, across the parking lot. I sprinted, not unlike outrunning a falling tree, felt twinge in leg muscles that were torn by outrunning a tree, but managed to stop dog and cart in time. Leg is OK too. 
Hot again today..whine whine whine...


----------



## chowdozer (May 18, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Hey Chow did you ever put a new metering diaphram in the 046????



Dean has it. That means I have to set aside time to go see him soon. See how that works? lol, then I can have a burger over at the Firehouse!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 18, 2008)

*Hey Ironbark*

Hey Colin I talked to my son today and he said he met you and your wife up at Crystal Mountain. He works at the Silver Ski Inn. What a small world.
I told him about the GTG and how people came from Kentucky, Texas, Canada, Oregon, and the farthest was England. 
I told him we met a real nice young couple and he said he met you too.
I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 18, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> Dean has it. That means I have to set aside time to go see him soon. See how that works? lol, *then I can have a burger over at the Firehouse!*




Always good!!!! I've had a few of them myself!!!!!


----------



## chowdozer (May 19, 2008)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Hey Colin I talked to my son today and he said he met you and your wife up at Crystal Mountain. He works at the Silver Ski Inn. What a small world.
> I told him about the GTG and how people came from Kentucky, Texas, Canada, Oregon, and the farthest was England.
> I told him we met a real nice young couple and he said he met you too.
> I thought that was pretty cool.



That's funny!


----------



## chowdozer (May 19, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Always good!!!! I've had a few of them myself!!!!!



Yep, I think they got a pretty good cook! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 19, 2008)

Turbocaster said:


> Having the next Northwest GTG at Bookerdog's place in October sounds great to me. I only made it for one day at the last one, but still had a ton of fun. It was my first GTG. Hopefully at the next one, there will again be some bigger saws such as Stihl 066 or larger. I keep seeing one in my future and the GTG would be just the ticket to get me off dead center in buying one.
> 
> Jon



to me, this is one of the coolest things about the GTGs-- watching people try saws they've been curious about... or like me, get to actually USE a saw LOL... a good GTG is like one giant Show & Tell, with everyone willing to share their toys!!! so great to watch...


----------



## Ironbark (May 19, 2008)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Hey Colin I talked to my son today and he said he met you and your wife up at Crystal Mountain. He works at the Silver Ski Inn. What a small world.
> I told him about the GTG and how people came from Kentucky, Texas, Canada, Oregon, and the farthest was England.
> I told him we met a real nice young couple and he said he met you too.
> I thought that was pretty cool.



Wow, that is cool.

He's lucky to work up there....really nice place. We'd driven up there just exploring. I'd figured the road was closed further up when we only saw 1 other car on the 35 mile drive from Enumclaw, but carried on anyway.

We'd planned to camp, but even I'll admit the weather wasn't great (37F and foggy), so Kate decided to try the hotel. I thought she was crazy, because there was only 1 other car outside and it looked closed. Could hardly believe it when she said we're in and check out the room. Plasma TV, dinning table, sofa and an amazing kitchen....don't even have all those things at home.

Best thing was the 14 foot snowbank outside chilled my beer in no time at all. Very memorable stay, say thanks again when you talk to him next.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 19, 2008)

OH my Colin,,,,

DID you ever decide/convince Kate on a new/another Saw??????? *LOLOL!!!!*

You are one lucky guy to find a gal like her!!!!!


----------



## Ironbark (May 19, 2008)

Well she was pretty taken by that 346 that Dean had modified.....as long as it has a black Cannon bar of course.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 19, 2008)

Ironbark said:


> Well she was pretty taken by that 346 that Dean had modified.....as long as it has a black Cannon bar of course.



Yeah that thing gets your attention for a little guy!!!!!

Booker dog really likes that lil moto!!!!!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 19, 2008)

Ironbark said:


> Best thing was the 14 foot snowbank outside chilled my beer in no time at all.



An Englishman drinking his beer cold? Gentlemen, I believe we have an impostor. No self-respecting Brit would be drinking his beer cold. Unless that is, you were forced to drink the American swill that they call beer here. Getting it real cold might drown out the taste (or lack of it) :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

When I was in Europe, I kept my rack of beer BESIDE the refrigerator, not in it.

Ian


----------



## Ironbark (May 19, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> An Englishman drinking his beer cold?



I know, and to make matters worse it was Coors Light (please don't negative rep me). It does taste a bit like Perrier Water with a multi vit disolved in it, but I like the fact that you can drink a gallon without getting legless


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 19, 2008)

Ironbark said:


> I know, and to make matters worse it was Coors Light (please don't negative rep me). It does taste a bit like Perrier Water with a multi vit disolved in it, but *I like the fact that you can drink a gallon without getting legless*



You cant do that with Walking Man IPA!!!!!!!! 2 pints and you're buzzin!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 19, 2008)

IPA? That's Isopropyl Alcohol man... rubbing alcohol... that'll leave you more than legless.  



Ironbark said:


> (please don't negative rep me)



I dunno... a Brit drinking cold beer... and Coors Light at that. I think I puked just a little in the back of my throat... I need a Sam Adams to wash it back down.. 

Ian


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 19, 2008)

Light "beer...."


----------



## bookerdog (May 20, 2008)

Ironbark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just made it back to the UK! American Airlines messed up BIG TIME and cancelled my JFK to Stansted flight. Made it on a flight to Heathrow 6 hours late which was just in time to make it work an hour late  My fault I guess......always cut it to the bone
> 
> ...



Hey glad you had a great time. Thanks for coming out.


----------



## slowp (May 20, 2008)

I'll have to slip into Wisconsonese as it it appropriate...

I offered youse guys good beers and you wouldn't drink it so youse shouldn't be making fun of Coors Light. The remaining Porter is here in the fridge. I think there are 5 bottles. 

Oh, the new dog finally ate last night.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 20, 2008)

slowp said:


> I'll have to slip into Wisconsonese as it it appropriate...
> 
> I offered youse guys good beers and you wouldn't drink it so youse shouldn't be making fun of Coors Light. The remaining Porter is here in the fridge. I think there are 5 bottles.
> 
> Oh, the new dog finally ate last night.



Hey,,,,,, I was wondering where those Black beauties got off to!!!!!! I was drinking them Patty!!! I'll be over shortly!!!! and some Mirror Pond Pale Ale, and thanks to Teiva,, some Tecate w/ limon,,,,     Walking man IPA!!!! Thanks Lakeside53,,,

and I almost forgot the Fat Tire micro brew!!!!!!


----------



## bookerdog (May 20, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Hey,,,,,, I was wondering where those Black beauties got off to!!!!!! I was drinking them Patty!!! I'll be over shortly!!!! and some Mirror Pond Pale Ale, and some Tecate w/ limon,,,,     Walking man IPA!!!!



Im not a beer drinker but that tecate with lime was good. Thanks T


----------



## sILlogger (May 20, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Hey,,,,,, I was wondering where those Black beauties got off to!!!!!! I was drinking them Patty!!! I'll be over shortly!!!! and some Mirror Pond Pale Ale, and thanks to Teiva,, some Tecate w/ limon,,,,     Walking man IPA!!!! Thanks Lakeside53,,,
> 
> and I almost forgot the Fat Tire micro brew!!!!!!



i drank my first ever Fat Tire last week.....and i think we ended up buying out south central missouri of all o the fat tire reserves!


----------



## Just Mow (May 20, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> i drank my first ever Fat Tire last week.....and i think we ended up buying out south central missouri of all o the fat tire reserves!



That stuff is good and will drop you on your butt.


----------



## sILlogger (May 20, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> That stuff is good and will drop you on your butt.



i agree about the good part...but it didn't seem to be all that strong...but i really wasn't keeping track either:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 20, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> i agree about the good part...but it didn't seem to be all that strong...but i really wasn't keeping track either:hmm3grin2orange:




Yeah but your younger than me and Mow,,, and being a college student,,,
Bound to be able to Pound em like a [email protected]@rd rat!!!!! LOLOL!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sILlogger (May 20, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Yeah but your younger than me and Mow,,, and being a college student,,,
> Bound to be able to Pound em like a [email protected]@rd rat!!!!! LOLOL!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



well..the only way that you are gonna find out is if u get up to IL and do some drinking with me.....and i might have have to put you to work running a skidder or something.....or i suppose i could go to TX..i've never been there

well.....i might have a bit of drinking experience....although im not your typical college partier...im sure being 245 lbs kinda helps to disperse that alcohol a bit!!

although.....i have had my good times in college!! this made for an interesting evening!! (btw thats a fish bowl-new of course!!)


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 20, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> well..the only way that you are gonna find out is if u get up to IL and do some drinking with me.....and i might have have to put you to work running a skidder or something.....or i suppose i could go to TX..i've never been there
> 
> well.....i might have a bit of drinking experience....although im not your typical college partier...im sure being 245 lbs kinda helps to disperse that alcohol a bit!!
> 
> although.....i have had my good times in college!! this made for an interesting evening!! (btw thats a fish bowl-new of course!!)



Man!!!! I got a hang over,,,, just looking at the pix!!!!!!!    

I dont do those any more!!!!!!!!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 20, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> well..the only way that you are gonna find out is if u get up to IL and do some drinking with me.....and i might have have to put you to work running a skidder or something.....or i suppose i could go to TX..i've never been there
> 
> well.....i might have a bit of drinking experience....although im not your typical college partier...im sure being 245 lbs kinda helps to disperse that alcohol a bit!!
> 
> although.....i have had my good times in college!! this made for an interesting evening!! (btw thats a fish bowl-new of course!!)



Boy that looks like an awful dirty fishbowl. You can't even see the fish.
:hmm3grin2orange: :help:
Did the fish drink the stuff in the bottle and toss it out onto the floor?


----------



## Just Mow (May 20, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Man!!!! I got a hang over,,,, just looking at the pix!!!!!!!
> 
> I dont do those any more!!!!!!!!



Don't mess with him when he gets drunk


----------



## sILlogger (May 20, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Man!!!! I got a hang over,,,, just looking at the pix!!!!!!!
> 
> I dont do those any more!!!!!!!!



yea...i was walking through wal-mart and seen one of those....and I got GREAT IDEA!!...drink that thing in a couple hours and then go to the bar.....WOW!!


----------



## sILlogger (May 20, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Don't mess with him when he gets drunk



who? RR or me? I'm a calm drunk...pretty relaxed....and i usually just wanna go to sleep by that point cuz im tired


----------



## sILlogger (May 21, 2008)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Boy that looks like an awful dirty fishbowl. You can't even see the fish.
> :hmm3grin2orange: :help:
> Did the fish drink the stuff in the bottle and toss it out onto the floor?



if a fish would have fell in that fish bowl they would have went belly up immediately. 1/5 Cpt. Morgan(great man btw) 1x2L Coke & 1x20oz. coke...and then plenty of room for ice...i drank it as seen in the pics for a bit..but it was too big to handle...so i set it on a table and linked about 5 straws together so that all i had to do was lean forward as i was setting down=bad idea(jello legs).....after downing that i went to the bar:jawdrop: and then the next day


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 21, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> well..the only way that you are gonna find out is if u get up to IL and do some drinking with me.....and i might have have to put you to work running a skidder or something.....or i suppose i could go to TX..i've never been there
> 
> well.....i might have a bit of drinking experience....although im not your typical college partier...im sure being 245 lbs kinda helps to disperse that alcohol a bit!!
> 
> although.....i have had my good times in college!! this made for an interesting evening!! (btw thats a fish bowl-new of course!!)



in the old days, i could drink everyone under the table... eventually, i realized that if they were under the table, they didn't realize i was not... oh well, the brazeness of youth... now, i haven't had a drink in over 30 years... for the safety of mankind... cuz when i drink, i say everything i think... LOL... and lemme tell ya, no one wants to hear all that trash!!!

anyway, hope you can come out in October for the GTG... you'd enjoy it-- even if there weren't any fishbowls in sight!!!


----------



## sILlogger (May 21, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> in the old days, i could drink everyone under the table... eventually, i realized that if they were under the table, they didn't realize i was not... oh well, the brazeness of youth... now, i haven't had a drink in over 30 years... for the safety of mankind... cuz when i drink, i say everything i think... LOL... and lemme tell ya, no one wants to hear all that trash!!!
> 
> anyway, hope you can come out in October for the GTG... you'd enjoy it-- even if there weren't any fishbowls in sight!!!



ha ha!! that fishbowl is now in retirement..it got its one night of fame, (that was enough), i'm pretty calm as i drink...i do become somewhat of a social creature tho...all over the place talking to people and all...and then....bedtime!


----------



## 2dogs (May 21, 2008)

Dude!!! You drank an entire fifth of rum in one sitting?! That would have killed me dead.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 21, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> ha ha!! that fishbowl is now in retirement..it got its one night of fame, (that was enough), i'm pretty calm as i drink...i do become somewhat of a social creature tho...all over the place talking to people and all...and then....bedtime!




well, i'd usually end up in a bed somewhere, but that's another discussion group i think :censored:


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 21, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> well, i'd usually end up in a bed somewhere, but that's another discussion group i think :censored:



Aw... Trin.... you can tell us....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 21, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Aw... Trin.... you can tell us....:greenchainsaw:



LOL you wanna get me banned??? it isn't shame for my tawdry past, but this isn't Hell's Kitchen, ya know!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 21, 2008)

Maybe they can set up a private room for those interested


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 21, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Maybe they can set up a private room for those interested



Oh, please... let's talk about something much more interesting-- like Oct 18th in Bookerdog's front yard... chain saws... BBQ... fuel... chain... slowp's pies... 

now that's interesting...


----------



## sILlogger (May 21, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Dude!!! You drank an entire fifth of rum in one sitting?! That would have killed me dead.



yea..on several occasions....Cpt., Bacardi. 100 proof Yukon jack..but the worst was the bottle of Jose in 2 hrs!! idiot!!


----------



## PB (May 21, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> yea..on several occasions....Cpt., Bacardi. 100 proof Yukon jack..but the worst was the bottle of Jose in 2 hrs!! idiot!!



We need to have a beer or 15 together sometime.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 21, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Oh, please... let's talk about something much more interesting-- like Oct 18th in Bookerdog's front yard... chain saws... BBQ... fuel... chain... slowp's pies...
> 
> now that's interesting...



What about wood4heat's homemade vanilla ice cream?????


----------



## sILlogger (May 21, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> We need to have a beer or 15 together sometime.



that is definitely the truth!! what part of the world are u in? ive never heard fo that brand of beer either(or atleast the brewery)


----------



## slowp (May 21, 2008)

I like the fur ruffs on the boots that are in the background. They look very fashionable. If I drink more than 3 alcoholic beverages anymore, I find myself thinking(the next day) about returning to the religion of early childhood days, except I like coffee and chocolate too much!


----------



## PB (May 21, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> that is definitely the truth!! what part of the world are u in? ive never heard fo that brand of beer either(or atleast the brewery)



I am originally from NW PA but I am living in Maine now. Long Trail is a Vermont brewery and man is it good.


----------



## PB (May 21, 2008)

slowp said:


> I like the fur ruffs on the boots that are in the background. They look very fashionable. If I drink more than 3 alcoholic beverages anymore, I find myself thinking(the next day) about returning to the religion of early childhood days, except I like coffee and chocolate too much!



Roommates shoes, or should I say dog chew toys. He loves the ruffles!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 21, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> What about wood4heat's homemade vanilla ice cream?????



WOW! how rude of me!!! I stand corrected... RR, you are right... plus the Cedarkerf & mtngal's cooking... and everything else that we gnoshed on... those are what this thread is about!!! 

thanks for getting my brain right!!!


----------



## wood4heat (May 21, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> WOW! how rude of me!!! I stand corrected... RR, you are right... plus the Cedarkerf & mtngal's cooking... and everything else that we gnoshed on... those are what this thread is about!!!
> 
> thanks for getting my brain right!!!



Don't sweat it, there was a too much good stuff to be had last time to name it all!


----------



## bookerdog (May 21, 2008)

Good gosh all the food was great. It seems like all I was doing was grabbing food all day. Cheers to all who made the great food.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 21, 2008)

Hey Brian I see You lurkin,, hows tha missus and the family?????


----------



## wood4heat (May 21, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Hey Brian I see You lurkin,, hows tha missus and the family?????



Mostly good! I think the youngest is either getting sick or teeth. She wants to be held constantly which is completely unlike her. Normally I would be fine with holding her but that's not good enough, we also have to be walking around. She protests if we try to sit.


----------



## Bearsaw (May 21, 2008)

*Thanks!!*

Hi to all, 

Just wanted to say thank you to bookerdog for letting us invade. We had a really great day, and it was a great first day of our vacation!! Thanks to all for making us so welcome.

I loved drivin the JCB, I hope nobody fell in the big hole! 

As im sure Colin (ironbark) has told you we took a little visit to Madsens!!! ok ok I LOVED IT. I know girls aren't meant to love the saw stores but its a really good one!!! Mr and Mrs Madsen made as feel really welcome and I came home with a really cool pair of bib carhartts!!! Like yours Riverrat!!! 

We now have a new addition to our growing family of chainsaws, the 460. It has a jazzy wrap around handle. we are going to need a bigger garage!!! Now I let him get the new toy prehaps someone could persuade him to help his poor wife tidy the house!!! :monkey: 


Ok, back to the house work.....

BEARSAW

AKA MRS IRONBARK

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 21, 2008)

Bearsaw said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you to bookerdog for letting us invade. We had a really great day, and it was a great first day of our vacation!! Thanks to all for making us so welcome.
> 
> ...



Girls can love the saw shop too! I love the hardware store too!
Can never have enough power tools to cut, sand etc.
Now we need to talk our guys into buying us the big machines like the excavator we all got to run thanks to the Jman.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 21, 2008)

*Cedarkerfs Cowboy beans*

1# Hamburger
1 Chopped onion
1/4C Ketchup
1/4C BBQ sauce (I love BBQ sauce so I double it with James Gang BBQ sauce)
1/4C Brown sugar
1/4C Sugar
2 TBS Molasses
1 TBS Chili Powder
Salt
Pepper
2 TBS mustard
1 16oz Pork and Beans or Baked beans
1 16oz Kidney Beans drained
1 16oz Pinto Beans drained
1 16oz Butter Beans drained
1/2# cooked Bacon cooked.

Brown hamburger add onion cook till soft mix everything in Crock potcook on high 1 hour reduce to low for 2 hours to let flavors blend.


----------



## Bearsaw (May 21, 2008)

Me too, the stores are alot smaller here. People here think we are crazy going to home depot while on vacation but its great and half the price of home. I have to admit i bought three rolls of pink duck tape in walmart while we were away!!! ITS PINK. You can't buy it here and even if you could that tape is nearly 10 bucks a roll!!! yep! thats for ONE roll!!!

I am keeping my eyes open for a pink shirt too!


----------



## Bearsaw (May 21, 2008)

Oh thanks very much!!! They were really good!! We have a bbq to go to on Sunday so ill get shopping and see if I can make them as good as yours were!! 

Ill let you know how I get on!! 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ironbark (May 21, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> 1# Hamburger
> 1 Chopped onion
> 1/4C Ketchup
> 1/4C BBQ sauce (I love BBQ sauce so I double it with James Gang BBQ sauce)
> ...



OK, I think my culinary skills are up to that.

Thanks for posting. If it comes out half as nice as yours, I'll be happy.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 21, 2008)

Bearsaw said:


> Oh thanks very much!!! They were really good!! We have a bbq to go to on Sunday so ill get shopping and see if I can make them as good as yours were!!
> 
> Ill let you know how I get on!!
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL!!!! Hello Kate!!!! It was great meeting You and Colin!!!! this next part is for You!!!!!



Bearsaw said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> As im sure Colin (ironbark) has told you we took a little visit to Madsens!!! ok ok I LOVED IT. I know girls aren't meant to love the saw stores but its a really good one!!! Mr and Mrs Madsen made as feel really welcome and *I came home with a really cool pair of bib carhartts!!! Like yours Riverrat!!! *
> We now have a new addition to our growing family of chainsaws, the 460. It has a jazzy wrap around handle. we are going to need a bigger garage!!! Now I let him get the new toy *prehaps someone could persuade him to help his poor wife tidy the house!!! :monkey: *
> ...



Wow!!! Cool!!!! 

Glad to Hear you both had fun,,, *Now Colin,,,, *if the Little lady who also has a good *J O B!!!! *needs abit of Help cleaning!!!!! *you had best get Cracking!!!!! LOL!!!!*

She did agree to the new Madsens Power tuned Wrapped 460 !!!!! Eh???


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 22, 2008)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Girls can love the saw shop too! I love the hardware store too!
> Can never have enough power tools to cut, sand etc.
> Now we need to talk our guys into buying us the big machines like the excavator we all got to run thanks to the Jman.



i tossed out the idea of working on my doctorate-- i wanna learn to run the Large Equipment... probably would make me more employable too LOL

and i'm there with you about hardware stores... sigh... i love the smell in the lumber section... wandering to see all the new trinkets... and alternative ways to use things... i'm rarely satisfied creating projects in a traditional manner... ahhh yes, i can wander a hardware store for hours...


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 22, 2008)

Sunburn last weekend, freezing (well.. 42...) tonight.. Fire burning again....


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 22, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> . ahhh yes, i can wander a hardware store for hours...





LOLOL 

I've been known to take the wife down to Home Depot on Friday night at 9pm to sort though timber for the SELSTR and No.1....


----------



## bookerdog (May 22, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Sunburn last weekend, freezing (well.. 42...) tonight.. Fire burning again....



yes airconditioner on sat night to cool the bedroom down to sleep. 38 at 6am this morning fire going tonight.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 22, 2008)

Rained here like a March drencher all day. Weathers so cold this year maybe we oughta start a PNW weather thread:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ironbark (May 22, 2008)

Well if holiday weekends here are anything to go by, I'm predicting cooler temps and light to moderate precipitation on your Memorial Day weekend :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 22, 2008)

so says the man from the low windswept island in the North Atlantic:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (May 22, 2008)

Glad to hear everyone had a good time, hopefully I can make the possible fall GTG, but then I again I hope I am on a fire too.


----------



## Ironbark (May 22, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> so says the man from the low windswept island in the North Atlantic:greenchainsaw:



Aye, 80 mph winds here just mean it's a good drying day!


----------



## Bearsaw (May 22, 2008)

*Fall Gtg*

Ok then, apparently the gods at American Airlines are sending Ironbark and I a travel voucher (altogether now.....ooooooohhhh!!!!) after our flight was cancelled.

THAT means maybe we will have to come to the fall GTG to use up the voucher!! 

Goody!!!


----------



## bookerdog (May 22, 2008)

Bearsaw said:


> Ok then, apparently the gods at American Airlines are sending Ironbark and I a travel voucher (altogether now.....ooooooohhhh!!!!) after our flight was cancelled.
> 
> THAT means maybe we will have to come to the fall GTG to use up the voucher!!
> 
> Goody!!!



Do you want me to have that little 346 waiting for you.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 22, 2008)

*Cool!*

 


Bearsaw said:


> Ok then, apparently the gods at American Airlines are sending Ironbark and I a travel voucher (altogether now.....ooooooohhhh!!!!) after our flight was cancelled.
> 
> THAT means maybe we will have to come to the fall GTG to use up the voucher!!
> 
> Goody!!!



Hey Kate that would be pretty cool if you guys came back and spent more time with us. 
Of course you may want to save it for something else.


----------



## slowp (May 22, 2008)

And I'm trying to find out what town the pink duck tape was found in. My purple is almost gone. The things one could do with pink!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 22, 2008)

slowp said:


> And I'm trying to find out what town the pink duck tape was found in. My purple is almost gone. The things one could do with pink!



slowp-- did you want me to keep an eye out for the pink & purple??? i can pick some up and deliver while the snow is gone...

and kate-- what kind of pink shirt??? chain saw??? i can always ship to you... or hold on in case y'all come back for the Fall GTG!!!

let me know ladies... i can be your designated shopper!!!


----------



## Gologit (May 23, 2008)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Glad to hear everyone had a good time, hopefully I can make the possible fall GTG, but then I again I hope I am on a fire too.



Yup...It was a good time. Good people, good food, good weather (no matter what Slowp and Andy say) and I'd go again in a heartbeat.

I'd like to make the Fall GtG but that's the time of year we're well into our Annual Fall Panic...trying to get everything finished up before winter. 

We're still doing the burn salvage from the Moonlight Fire. If the Feds ever turn loose of their wood there'll be a lot of work for everybody but so far we're still doing private ground and the Feds are still dithering about what to put up for sale. Typical.


----------



## slowp (May 23, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Yup...It was a good time. Good people, good food, good weather (no matter what Slowp and Andy say) and I'd go again in a heartbeat.
> 
> I'd like to make the Fall GtG but that's the time of year we're well into our Annual Fall Panic...trying to get everything finished up before winter.
> 
> We're still doing the burn salvage from the Moonlight Fire. If the Feds ever turn loose of their wood there'll be a lot of work for everybody but so far we're still doing private ground and the Feds are still dithering about what to put up for sale. Typical.



Musn't let one speck of dirt get in the creeks! You should know, from the one study done in Southwestern OREGON, which automatically means that it would apply to the whole world, that salvage logging is a bad thing. The word SALVAGE is enough to take a sale to the courts. Enough on that. I should have a new batch of huckleberries by then, if the snow ever melts. 

Pink duck tape: I think I'm heading to town tomorrow so I'll check the Wal Marche's stock of tape. Need more lavender earplugs too. The saw shop has pink earplugs but they come in packages with orange. Those saw guys have no fashion sense! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Bearsaw (May 23, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Do you want me to have that little 346 waiting for you.:greenchainsaw:




Hahahah Bookerdog, cut that out!!! okay okay ill think about it!!! 

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Bearsaw (May 23, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> slowp-- did you want me to keep an eye out for the pink & purple??? i can pick some up and deliver while the snow is gone...
> 
> and kate-- what kind of pink shirt??? chain saw??? i can always ship to you... or hold on in case y'all come back for the Fall GTG!!!
> 
> let me know ladies... i can be your designated shopper!!!




Now im liking the sound of that!! I think Ironbark is after one for me, Sthil ALSO make a PURPLE ONE!!! and is has a nice flowery piece on it!!!!! WOOO GO Sthil!!! If he has no luck I will let you know!! Thanks Trinity!!


----------



## slowp (May 23, 2008)

*Day 2 of A WIND BLEW THROUGH IT*

Help! Help! I got through this and 
 THERE'S MORE OF THE SAME AROUND THE CORNER!! 







I despise Hemlock. Need pastels....need pastels now.....


----------



## sILlogger (May 23, 2008)

slowp said:


> Help! Help! I got through this and
> THERE'S MORE OF THE SAME AROUND THE CORNER!!
> 
> 
> ...



u need a grapple skidder...they would prolly work wonders for that...hats off to you for working that...it must be a pain


----------



## slowp (May 23, 2008)

It is a pain in the arms and back and I am whining more than my dog! But I shall return on Tuesday.


----------



## Gologit (May 23, 2008)

slowp said:


> It is a pain in the arms and back and I am whining more than my dog! But I shall return on Tuesday.



LOL. Uh....didn't you originally volunteer for that job? Didn't you wonder why there were no other volunteers? Makes sense now, eh?


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 23, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Yup...It was a good time. Good people, good food, good weather (no matter what Slowp and Andy say) and I'd go again in a heartbeat.
> 
> I'd like to make the Fall GtG but that's the time of year we're well into our Annual Fall Panic...trying to get everything finished up before winter.



ok, so do we need to do a raindance over the woods in your area, so you can come to the GTG??? afterall, a GTG without the Professor just wouldn't be the same... and ya know, whoever isn't there gets appointed to be the Chairperson of some hideous committee... yep, that's the way it works... so you gotta come for self-protection :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 23, 2008)

Bearsaw said:


> Now im liking the sound of that!! I think Ironbark is after one for me, Sthil ALSO make a PURPLE ONE!!! and is has a nice flowery piece on it!!!!! WOOO GO Sthil!!! If he has no luck I will let you know!! Thanks Trinity!!



keep me posted & i'll be glad to hunt around for stuff... just give me the details of what you want...


----------



## bookerdog (May 23, 2008)

Well it looks like the jman found a 48inch pine on one of his jobs. Looks like it will find a way over for the pnw fall edition


----------



## sILlogger (May 23, 2008)

is there any idea of the date for the fall gtg?


----------



## bookerdog (May 23, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> is there any idea of the date for the fall gtg?



Im thinking the 3rd sat and sun of oct but, not sure yet.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 24, 2008)

Bearsaw said:


> Hahahah Bookerdog, cut that out!!! okay okay ill think about it!!!
> 
> :greenchainsaw:



Tell him you'll really think about it if it is souped up like his. That thing is fast!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 24, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> ok, so do we need to do a raindance over the woods in your area, so you can come to the GTG??? afterall, a GTG without the Professor just wouldn't be the same... and ya know, whoever isn't there gets appointed to be the Chairperson of some hideous committee... yep, that's the way it works... so you gotta come for self-protection :greenchainsaw:



Now that is a very good reason to show up.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 24, 2008)

*Hey Hon...*

Raindances are frowned upon in the great PNW....


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 24, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Raindances are frowned upon in the great PNW....



But Gologit is in Northern California... the raindance is place specific... aimed at his neck of the woods... not ever here... no no no... i can't get dry enough here to get in my raindance costume


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 24, 2008)

Memorial day weekend.. wood stoves burning, camp grounds still snowed in above 2700 feet, cottonwoods haven't dropped cotton, tomato plants shivering...

Someone's been rain-dancing.,...


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 24, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Memorial day weekend.. wood stoves burning, camp grounds still snowed in above 2700 feet, cottonwoods haven't dropped cotton, tomato plants shivering...
> 
> Someone's been rain-dancing.,...



not me... i'm not scheduled to do The Dance until just prior to the Fall GTG and even then, it is only allowed for the Gologit area of the world...


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 24, 2008)

48" pine... I won't be there but who's bringing the MS880/48" bar?

Ian


----------



## slowp (May 24, 2008)

Gologit said:


> LOL. Uh....didn't you originally volunteer for that job? Didn't you wonder why there were no other volunteers? Makes sense now, eh?



I'd volunteer again too. The alternative is sitting in front of the computer which also makes me whine, and does not have the aerobic benefits. And I'm an excellent whiner. Anybody interested in a group rate if possible at a Dalles motel? The Super 8 was clean. What was the Motel 6 like? 

A friend says I need to take his enormous old Homelite with the 4 foot bar. I wonder if it is faster than that one that was there? 

I still have to put the rhinestones on The Barbie Saw. The Barbie sticker is coming off of Twinkle, but the explosives sticker is sticking well. October is sometimes a partially dry month.

I danced for drizzle last Friday. I got too hot. Drizzle is preferable. OK, I'm under the table ready for the onslaught of thrown items....


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 24, 2008)

slowp said:


> I'd volunteer again too. The alternative is sitting in front of the computer which also makes me whine, and does not have the aerobic benefits. And I'm an excellent whiner. Anybody interested in a group rate if possible at a Dalles motel? The Super 8 was clean. What was the Motel 6 like?
> 
> A friend says I need to take his enormous old Homelite with the 4 foot bar. I wonder if it is faster than that one that was there?
> 
> ...



slowp, perhaps we need to coordinate our dance times... you know, like how they will do national "turn on your porch light at 2000 hour to take a stance against gang violence" or something like that??? maybe we need to up our rhinestone count? add fringe & more bling? i dunno-- open to ideas... 

and i am sad to hear that Barbie sticker is coming off Twinkle... do we need to look for BIGGER Barbie stickers, to make a bigger statement???


----------



## slowp (May 24, 2008)

I don't know if any Barbie stickers will stay stuck on Twinkle. They're getting scratched off, I'm cutting a lot of :censored: limby hemlocks. And the woodcutters won't cut them so we're doomed. Bad bad hemlocks! Can you tell I have a new dog? But he gets to hear good stuff too.


----------



## slowp (May 24, 2008)

The mission was successful. That isn't pink, it is Funky Flamingo. Bought some bluish green too. I went to Madsons and bought more summery socks.


----------



## Gologit (May 24, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> not me... i'm not scheduled to do The Dance until just prior to the Fall GTG and even then, it is only allowed for the Gologit area of the world...



Somebody must have done a rain dance. Plus, I asked Slowp to send a little of that PNW drizzle down here. Well, it worked....but I was just kidding Light rain, cool temps, the rice isn't growing like it should, all my hay is wet, the garden is confused, and we had to dig out a couple of tractor drivers that were not only inexperienced in mud but had probably never even seen it before. And didn't like it much, either. And told us so...in one and a half languages.

The upside to this unseasonable climatic temper tantrum is that all the people who went thundering up to the woods for the 3 day weekend, herding Winnebagos pulling huge ski boats, and leaving trash, noise, and confusion in their wake will probably be drenched by now. That means maybe next year they'll vacation someplace else. Any place else. When people stop me in the woods looking for a good place to camp and vacation I usually suggest Nevada. If y'all keep sending me unseasonable rain (I only asked for drizzle...not rain) I'll start suggesting the campers head for scenic south western Washington.

There. If Slowp can whine occasionally it's only fair that I get equal time.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 24, 2008)

Hmmm.... dance magic? Perfect day here.. 77F, light winds... but it was forecast to be a crappy day :moneky:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 25, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Somebody must have done a rain dance. Plus, I asked Slowp to send a little of that PNW drizzle down here. Well, it worked....but I was just kidding Light rain, cool temps, the rice isn't growing like it should, all my hay is wet, the garden is confused, and we had to dig out a couple of tractor drivers that were not only inexperienced in mud but had probably never even seen it before. And didn't like it much, either. And told us so...in one and a half languages.
> 
> The upside to this unseasonable climatic temper tantrum is that all the people who went thundering up to the woods for the 3 day weekend, herding Winnebagos pulling huge ski boats, and leaving trash, noise, and confusion in their wake will probably be drenched by now. That means maybe next year they'll vacation someplace else. Any place else. When people stop me in the woods looking for a good place to camp and vacation I usually suggest Nevada. If y'all keep sending me unseasonable rain (I only asked for drizzle...not rain) I'll start suggesting the campers head for scenic south western Washington.
> 
> There. If Slowp can whine occasionally it's only fair that I get equal time.




OK, i won't take it personal that you asked Slowp for drizzle and didn't include me in the dance request,  but i thank you that you're only sending the tourists to South Western Washington, as that isn't going to impact my serenity at all... but they won't impact slowp, cuz she'll just restrain them with Flamingo Blush Duct Tape!!!


----------



## slowp (May 25, 2008)

I tell them all to go to CA if they want sun. It was on the muggy side here. I foolishly believed the weather forecast for clouds and showers so loaded the new used dog in the front of the pickup (gotta teach about riding in the back, skinned nose from finding out he doesn't) and he barked away while I was in the house place getting the new house designed. Later on, he ended up behind the seat, and it is a regular cab but he has proved to be very agile and after I opened the door for him to get out, he twisted and clambered back over the seat. I hurried the rest of the shopping. I think I needed lights and sirens on the cart in the Wal Marche because I had many near misses. 
The dog does not like to sit on the sunny side and was squishing me on the ride home. He was on the South side. I was cold but had the air conditioning going full blast to try to keep him off. 

We had a thunder storm last night and the used dog slept through it. That's a good sign. 

I took the East County Flyway and encountered very little traffic. Highway 12 is another story. Gas is $4.05 here and in town--$4.15 in the Flea Market town to the east. Pretty sneaky because it can take an hour to get through that town at the height of the fleaceing. It normally takes maybe 3 minutes to drive through. I'll leash up the beast and amble over to our overflow flea market today. Maybe they'll have some shiny duck tape.


----------



## Gologit (May 25, 2008)

Have you named that dog yet? How 'bout "Challenge" ?


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 25, 2008)

Howdy everybody!!!!! been out of town for a few days,,,,

Been missing you good folks,,,,  

Gonna have a Crawfish boil today for My Daughters graduation,,,,, wont be back till this evening,,, Just checking In!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 25, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Howdy everybody!!!!! been out of town for a few days,,,,
> 
> Been missing you good folks,,,,
> 
> Gonna have a Crawfish boil today for My Daughters graduation,,,,, wont be back till this evening,,, Just checking In!!!! LOL!!!!



i'd been wondering why you were silent... 

enjoy the graduation celebration!!! Whoooo Hoooo!!! next May, i get to go to Daughter #2's college graduation...


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 25, 2008)

slowp said:


> I foolishly believed the weather forecast for clouds and showers so loaded the new used dog in the front of the pickup (gotta teach about riding in the back, skinned nose from finding out he doesn't)



i gotta ask-- did the pooch get a skinned nose during this event, slowp, or did you get a skinned nose trying to get the puppy to stay in the back of the truck???


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 25, 2008)

slowp said:


> I tell them all to go to CA if they want sun. It was on the muggy side here. I foolishly believed the weather forecast for clouds and showers so loaded the new used dog in the front of the pickup (gotta teach about riding in the back, skinned nose from finding out he doesn't) and he barked away while I was in the house place getting the new house designed. Later on, he ended up behind the seat, and it is a regular cab but he has proved to be very agile and after I opened the door for him to get out, he twisted and clambered back over the seat. I hurried the rest of the shopping. I think I needed lights and sirens on the cart in the Wal Marche because I had many near misses.
> The dog does not like to sit on the sunny side and was squishing me on the ride home. He was on the South side. I was cold but had the air conditioning going full blast to try to keep him off.
> 
> We had a thunder storm last night and the used dog slept through it. That's a good sign.
> ...



Yep I tell them to go to Cali for the sunshine. I have encouraged the people I hear complain about all the rain we get.
Sounds like that dog of yours needs to be called Gumby. I can't imagine how it got behind the seat.:monkey: 
So where did you find the pink duct tape?


----------



## slowp (May 25, 2008)

Since I got the dog used, he already had a name..Benny. I checked to see if that was ok with a friend who had a Lab with the same name and he approved. He said it meant that this would be one of the best dogs on the planet. So, to keep one less change for him, he is Benny. It was his nose that got skinned. I have just run him till he flopped down. He's a fetching fool and we (Benny and I) finally, I hope, figured out the right command to get him to let go of the ball. I have to let out a loud aaaack and he will let go of the ball. 

They had the Duck tape at WalMart in Chehalis. It is back by the paint department. The pink is the same price as the rest but has 5 yards less.
I found something up at the fleece market that will come in handy for picture taking. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 25, 2008)

Hey slowp if you pinch the end of his nose he will let go of the ball. Don't do it hard just kinda close his nostrils.
My friend taught her dog that way.
Thanks for the info on the tape. I may have to get me some.


----------



## Turbocaster (May 25, 2008)

Mntaingal23,

Nice tip on getting a dog to let go of a ball. I have a black Labrador that wants to hang on to fetch toys. He actually won't fetch a ball. He was trained under Guide Dogs for the Blind for 18 months and they specifically teach them not to fetch balls. Fortunately, they didn't teach him not to fetch sticks.

I'll try your tip on gently pinching the nose tomorrow.

Jon


----------



## sILlogger (May 26, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Howdy everybody!!!!! been out of town for a few days,,,,
> 
> Been missing you good folks,,,,
> 
> Gonna have a Crawfish boil today for My Daughters graduation,,,,, wont be back till this evening,,, Just checking In!!!! LOL!!!!



congrats on the graduation!! hs or college? how many darn kids u got? sheesh.. i know u got a Marine..(hats off on this Memorial Day btw) and a daughter? ur a busy man!!



Trinity Honoria said:


> i'd been wondering why you were silent...
> 
> enjoy the graduation celebration!!! Whoooo Hoooo!!! next May, i get to go to Daughter #2's college graduation...



that is when i plan to graduate as well. what is she going to school for and where at?


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 26, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> congrats on the graduation!! hs or college? how many darn kids u got? sheesh.. i know u got a Marine..(hats off on this Memorial Day btw) and a daughter? ur a busy man!!
> 
> 
> that is when i plan to graduate as well. what is she going to school for and where at?



She graduated a couple of weeks back College,,,, 5 years worth,, the party was just a celebration with her friends,,,,,,,,, 

Kids,,,, got two I can claim,,, and a few adopted ones that grew up/ hung out here with my kids,,, the Girl is a State certified X-Ray Technician,,,,

Lamar University in Beaumont TX,,, She just passed her State Board Certification,,, last week she is waiting on all of her Diplomas/State Registry Certs.. ETC. ETC. 

Thanks for the kind words my Marine's next Pump will probably be to Afghanistan He is in Infantry,,, A "Grunt",,,,he has been back from Iraq for two months,,, now he is working with the staff SGT. of his platoon on training new Marines (fresh out of Boot) on Desert fighting,,,

Yeah I'm pretty proud of them Both,,,


----------



## flea (May 26, 2008)

Thats awesome RR. wish i was smart enough to have stayed in the military, or at least smart enough to have gone to school. Parents said they would pay my way through, but I said 'nah thats alright, I'll make my own way through the world' 
pretty dumb huh. always good to hear about others just starting out and with such a bright future. congrats on both of em I know it makes the first 18 yrs worth while.


----------



## Ironbark (May 26, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Yeah I'm pretty proud of them Both,,,



Good for you RR. Congrats to them both.....and you too mate


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> She graduated a couple of weeks back College,,,, 5 years worth,, the party was just a celebration with her friends,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Kids,,,, got two I can claim,,, and a few adopted ones that grew up/ hung out here with my kids,,, the Girl is a State certified X-Ray Technician,,,,
> 
> ...




Two kids that turned out good and that you can be proud of...it doesn't get any better than that. You done good.


----------



## sILlogger (May 26, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> She graduated a couple of weeks back College,,,, 5 years worth,, the party was just a celebration with her friends,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Kids,,,, got two I can claim,,, and a few adopted ones that grew up/ hung out here with my kids,,, the Girl is a State certified X-Ray Technician,,,,
> 
> ...




sounds like u taught them well...and that they both have there heads screwed on right...is the daughther the oldest of the crew? (if so i know how the Marine feels-Ive got an older sister(1st Lt. Army, stationed in Germany)

give the daughter a good ole SILloggin' congrats 

btw..does TX have a helmet law?


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 26, 2008)

flea said:


> Thats awesome RR. wish i was smart enough to have stayed in the military, or at least smart enough to have gone to school. Parents said they would pay my way through, but I said 'nah thats alright, I'll make my own way through the world'
> pretty dumb huh. always good to hear about others just starting out and with such a bright future. congrats on both of em I know it makes the first 18 yrs worth while.



Dont be down on yourself,,,, It's never too late,,,to better yourself... one of the ladies in her graduating class was 42 years old,,,, if you want it bad enough ,,,, you can do anything you really make your mind up to do,,,,

I am still taking CEU classes for my current certifications,,, 

Its all in what you want,,,, the sky is the limit!!!!


----------



## flea (May 26, 2008)

Oh no dont get me wrong here, I'm not being hard on myself at all. It's just that I didn't want to hijack the thread and make it about me. But after I posted I noticed it is 63 pages long and this is post 932? so I guess any hijacking took place a week or two ago anyway.

My plan is to send my wife to school. She wants to be an RN. so she is starting the enrollment process and will start classes this fall. The reason for her going and not me is because I make a whopping 14.00 per hour and she makes 10.15 so financially it makes more sense for her to quit her job and go to school full time while taking a part time job and for me to keep working at my job. In a few years when she is making 30.00 per hour then I can quit my job and go to school full time. Why now?? well cause she got knocked up in high school, we were married in school, had 5 kids now two of 'em are out and on their own. of The other three one is 16 and will be on her own before my wife finishes school and the other two are only 10. Can't wait forever but needed to wait long enough to start getting some kids pumped out in to the real world. So no sir, I'm not being hard on myself at all, just biding my time

And yes for everyone else out there I do know what causes it, yes I do see the "error" of my ways, but no I don't know how any of that changes the reality I live in now. I wouldn't change it anyway. Been married for 20 years in August and happily so.

For now I gotta go punch out. I've been on the clock at work for a couple of hours while sitting here at home. 21.00 per hour to eat dinner and surf the web. Im not complaining about my job either lol


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 26, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> that is when i plan to graduate as well. what is she going to school for and where at?


Daughter #2 is graduating from Charleston Southern University (SC) in Communications next year; Daughter #1 already has a degree in music; Daughter #3 is majoring in Mathematics at King College in Bristol TN (go NASCAR!) and just got her first non-A in a math class-- linear calculus knocked her knees out from under her and she got a B+... and child #4, the only son, will graduate from high school in 2010 and wants to go to Clemson to major in agronomy...

i think that's all... now child #3 talks about her twin brother who is in rehab, but i think he's an invisible friend... or i am having a memory lapse...


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 26, 2008)

flea said:


> Thats awesome RR. wish i was smart enough to have stayed in the military, or at least smart enough to have gone to school. Parents said they would pay my way through, but I said 'nah thats alright, I'll make my own way through the world'
> pretty dumb huh. always good to hear about others just starting out and with such a bright future. congrats on both of em I know it makes the first 18 yrs worth while.


doing things in your own time is OK... i went to college in my 40s, right on to graduate school... it took me 26 years to get a bachelors degree!!! but i was certainly more focused in my 40s then i was earlier... as i tend to tell folks, "once i got sober & the hormones left town, i could learn!" you can do it if you study what sparks your interest...


----------



## sILlogger (May 26, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Daughter #2 is graduating from Charleston Southern University (SC) in Communications next year; Daughter #1 already has a degree in music; Daughter #3 is majoring in Mathematics at King College in Bristol TN (go NASCAR!) and just got her first non-A in a math class-- linear calculus knocked her knees out from under her and she got a B+... and child #4, the only son, will graduate from high school in 2010 and wants to go to Clemson to major in agronomy...
> 
> i think that's all... now child #3 talks about her twin brother who is in rehab, but i think he's an invisible friend... or i am having a memory lapse...



sounds like u have a good group of kids yourself!! yea..i don't blame her on the Calculus thing..ive always got pretty good grades(i'm the type that doesn't have to study-my sister was alwasy so PISSED!!) school just doesn't interest me all that much alot of the time-I always go to class(i'm usually thinking about logging while im in class-or the 15 other things i need to be doing)...and when i took Calculus i got an A..but i had to work at it-I had never had it before so I was starting from scratch. I took 17 credit hrs this last semester and walked out with 4 B's and 3 A's (my worst semester to date) and i'm signed up for 18 hrs next semester....and taking a month long summer camp right now...so in between all that and running my own logging business i should stay pretty busy. Tomorrow i'm going to watch a local, big grade sawmill run. I've cut several 100,000 bdft that went to this mill but ive never got to see it in operation. so tomorrow is the day!

What is the age range of your kids. my sis is 26 & I'm 21


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 26, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> What is the age range of your kids. my sis is 26 & I'm 21



Sounds like you are pretty focused! 

As of Saturday, son turns 17; girls are 19-23... at one point, i had 4 teenagers under the roof... and lived to tell...


----------



## sILlogger (May 26, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Sounds like you are pretty focused!
> 
> As of Saturday, son turns 17; girls are 19-23... at one point, i had 4 teenagers under the roof... and lived to tell...



I'm a good guesser ;-)!! that is how i pull it off!! and i'm studying Forestry..so that helps me stay sane!

o my!! i can't amagine 4 teenagers!! I was bad enough by myself...bought my harley at 17 and was all over the place!! i'm surprised by parents didnt' croak!!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 27, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> She graduated a couple of weeks back College,,,, 5 years worth,, the party was just a celebration with her friends,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Kids,,,, got two I can claim,,, and a few adopted ones that grew up/ hung out here with my kids,,, the Girl is a State certified X-Ray Technician,,,,
> 
> ...



Congrats to you and your daughter! Sounds like you have some good kids.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 27, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> , "once i got sober & the hormones left town, i could learn!"



I guess I'm not ready yet...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## slowp (May 27, 2008)

RR2, Congratulations! But did you teach them to barbecue?


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 27, 2008)

slowp said:


> RR2, Congratulations! But did you teach them to barbecue?



Funny you asked,,, The Boy has it down pat,,,,,,, does really good on steaks

My Girl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, thats another story,,,,, She can cook,,, if she wants to does a good job on the boneless grilled chicken breast,,,

but she would rather let the men of the house cater to her!!!!! (Purty smart I'd say) I found her a License Plate Ring and put on her old car when she was in High school and stihl playing volleyball,,,, it was very fitting,,,, it read,,,

"Yield to the Princess" 



LOLOL!!!!!!!


----------



## bookerdog (May 31, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know. The church came in and took 6 cords out.
A big thanks from them for cutting it. Im still splitting alittle each night after work.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 31, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know. The church came in and took 6 cords out.
> A big thanks from them for cutting it. Im still splitting alittle each night after work.



that is so cool that you are donating the wood... as a social worker, my brain is tabulating how many hours that wood will help someone stay warm and not have to worry about how he / she / they will afford the supplies to keep warm! this is just so cool... it makes me all warm and fuzzy to have been a superficial part of this!!! way to go, everyone who cut down the trees / hauled them to the Event / cut the wood / split the wood!!! Kudos!!!


----------



## slowp (May 31, 2008)

Update for here. The used dog is turning out to be a wonderful beast. He reads my mind and also passed a crucial test last night. He kept after me til I took him out and it turned out to be a good thing--would have been major carpet cleaning. Took him woodcutting today and he stuck around but still stayed out of the way. Runs along on a leash alongside the bike so I can run him till his heart bursts...just scary how he just "seems to know" what I want him to do. 

Gotta post this picture of Twinkle on this thread too. I need to shop for more outfits for her. 







Good to know the wood is going to good homes.


----------



## Lou (May 31, 2008)

Stopped at Cutter's Supply Thursday to get some plastic wedges. They had purple... made me think about you P... I still grin every time I think about the GTG. Hope everyone is well. Eagerly awaiting next GTG.
Lou


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 31, 2008)

slowp said:


> Update for here. The used dog is turning out to be a wonderful beast. He reads my mind and also passed a crucial test last night. He kept after me til I took him out and it turned out to be a good thing--would have been major carpet cleaning. Took him woodcutting today and he stuck around but still stayed out of the way. Runs along on a leash alongside the bike so I can run him till his heart bursts...just scary how he just "seems to know" what I want him to do.
> 
> Gotta post this picture of Twinkle on this thread too. I need to shop for more outfits for her.
> 
> ...



Great news on the dog!!!!!

Twinkle looks freaking *HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gologit (May 31, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Great news on the dog!!!!!
> 
> Twinkle looks freaking *HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!*



You really need to get out more.


----------



## slowp (Jun 1, 2008)

Purple wedges, hmmmm. I'll have to look. Since I only use them on horizontal trees, I usually go to the big box of buck fifty ones in the store. I chew them up quickly so a purple one would probably be too special to use. The pink ones are pretty and easy to find after they fly out. The buck fifty ones are orange which matches hat, saw, and winter boots.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 1, 2008)

slowp said:


> Purple wedges, hmmmm. I'll have to look. Since I only use them on horizontal trees, I usually go to the big box of buck fifty ones in the store. I chew them up quickly so a purple one would probably be too special to use. The pink ones are pretty and easy to find after they fly out. The buck fifty ones are orange which matches hat, saw, and winter boots.



Next winter, when you're snowed in, rained out, and bored...why not make your own wedges? I make some every year...it gets me out of the house and away from the honey-do list.

Get some oak, the use of a bandsaw, a horseshoer's rasp, and just make any size and taper of wedge you want.

You could paint them all kinds of different colors...even give them sequential numbers so you could tell how many you chewed-up or lost during the season.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 27, 2008)

*Not quite as good...*



Cedarkerf said:


> 1# Hamburger
> 1 Chopped onion
> 1/4C Ketchup
> 1/4C BBQ sauce (I love BBQ sauce so I double it with James Gang BBQ sauce)
> ...




Well, it was my cook night here at the compound-- and i had no hamburger, no bacon, no onion and added black beans & navy beans-- but your sauce was a HIT! Mr Wonderful says it's a keeper; and one of my roommates who doesn't like beans LOVED IT!!! i can't wait to make the full recipe with all the parts for Mr Wonderful's surprise birthday party in 2 weeks!!!

thanks for sharing the reciple!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 27, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Next winter, when you're snowed in, rained out, and bored...why not make your own wedges? I make some every year...it gets me out of the house and away from the honey-do list.
> 
> Get some oak, the use of a bandsaw, a horseshoer's rasp, and just make any size and taper of wedge you want.
> 
> You could paint them all kinds of different colors...even give them sequential numbers so you could tell how many you chewed-up or lost during the season.



LOLOL!!!!!! 

Now look who needs to get out more!!!!!!


----------



## slowp (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey RR2! I didn't take notes. Hot weather is supposed to hit here today and melt the glaciers that really need to melt. So, for campfire discussion, how long does it take to chill a warm beer by turning in a bucket of ice? I think this was part of the "ice cream making seminar."


----------



## bookerdog (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is a pic of the little boy that recieved the chainsaw. Thanks Lakeside


----------



## J Man (Jun 28, 2008)

*Ice Cream Recipe*

I've been asked (Mrs. Jman here) to inquire about the homemade ice cream recipe since bookerdog won't ask for his wife...I can't believe that is a true statement---haha And...hopefully whoever has it will log in and share it cuz we need it for a family gathering tomorrow. No pressure...who thought of this last minute request Mrs. Bookerdog???


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 28, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Here is a pic of the little boy that recieved the chainsaw. Thanks Lakeside




Glad to see he's wearing the goggles!


----------



## chowdozer (Jun 28, 2008)

J Man said:


> I've been asked (Mrs. Jman here) to inquire about the homemade ice cream recipe since bookerdog won't ask for his wife...I can't believe that is a true statement---haha And...hopefully whoever has it will log in and share it cuz we need it for a family gathering tomorrow. No pressure...who thought of this last minute request Mrs. Bookerdog???



didn't wood4heat do the ice cream? I sent him a pm.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 28, 2008)

J Man said:


> I've been asked (Mrs. Jman here) to inquire about the homemade ice cream recipe since bookerdog won't ask for his wife...I can't believe that is a true statement---haha And...hopefully whoever has it will log in and share it cuz we need it for a family gathering tomorrow. No pressure...who thought of this last minute request Mrs. Bookerdog???



That would be Brian AKA Wood4heat's Ice cream Recipie send Him A PM!!!!!



slowp said:


> Hey RR2! I didn't take notes. Hot weather is supposed to hit here today and melt the glaciers that really need to melt. So, for campfire discussion, how long does it take to chill a warm beer by turning in a bucket of ice? I think this was part of the "ice cream making seminar."



Canned Beer works the best but bottles work too you lay it on a bed of crushed Ice and spin it with your fingers as fast as you can it can be totally ambient temp and in about 3 minutes it will be as cold as it can get... a little rock salt really speeds up the process,,,,,


----------



## J Man (Jun 28, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> didn't wood4heat do the ice cream? I sent him a pm.



thanks! I didn't have any idea who had it, I was asked to find it.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 28, 2008)

J Man said:


> thanks! I didn't have any idea who had it, I was asked to find it.



and being the smart woman that you are,,,,, I see you are TCB!!!!!!! 

Uhhhh I would be too errr ahemmmmm Mame'


----------



## J Man (Jun 28, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> and being the smart man that you are,,,,, I see you are TCB!!!!!!!
> 
> Uhhhh I would be too Big Guy!!!!!!



OK RR - educate me, what is TCB? The country's best?


----------



## J Man (Jun 28, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Here is a pic of the little boy that recieved the chainsaw. Thanks Lakeside



This is 4 yr old Zachary and he absolutely adores Jay. Jay is his super hero, he actually has a construction figure he plays with that he named Jay.  Fun kid with LOTS of energy!


----------



## chowdozer (Jun 28, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> and being the smart man that you are,,,,, I see you are TCB!!!!!!!
> 
> Uhhhh I would be too Big Guy!!!!!!



Ricky, that's JMan's wife. lol, we're cuttin you off tonight!


----------



## chowdozer (Jun 28, 2008)

J Man said:


> This is 4 yr old Zachary and he absolutely adores Jay. Jay is his super hero, he actually has a construction figure he plays with that he named Jay.  Fun kid with LOTS of energy!



He needs some real boots. Those are going to fill up with chips.


----------



## J Man (Jun 28, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> Ricky, that's JMan's wife. lol, we're cuttin you off tonight!



 I was wondering if someone was going to tell him or how long it would take to figure it out  I guess I should set up my own so you all KNOW who's here huh?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 28, 2008)

J Man said:


> I was wondering if someone was going to tell him or how long it would take to figure it out  I guess I should set up my own so you all KNOW who's here huh?





J Man said:


> (Mrs. Jman here)



LOLOL!!!!! I'm Toast!!!!!! :monkey: :monkey:  


TCB = Taking Care of Business!!!!!!!


----------



## chowdozer (Jun 28, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> LOLOL!!!!! I'm Toast!!!!!! :monkey: :monkey:
> 
> 
> TCB = Taking Care of Business!!!!!!!




lol, soak up some beer.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 28, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> lol, soak up some beer.



I prolly don't need much more!!!!!!!! LOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## J Man (Jun 28, 2008)

Who'd of thought a simple request would end up being so entertaining...LOL:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 28, 2008)

J Man said:


> Who'd of thought a simple request would end up being so entertaining...LOL:biggrinbounce2:




LOL!!!! Like Bob said,,,,



Gologit said:


> You really need to get out more.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 28, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> LOLOL!!!!!!
> 
> Now look who needs to get out more!!!!!!



Hey you...I've been getting out plenty. Way more than I want to. Only problem is, most of the places I've been getting out to are on fire right now.

We're trying to grab what wood we have on the ground and get it down the hill before it gets turned to charcoal. We have fires all around us this year...one of the worst fire seasons I've seen.

I ran Cat on a fire last week, cutting breaks and opening up roads to water holes. Looks like I'll probably be doing more of the same.

The only good thing about being on a fire is that it sure as hell cuts down on my cigarette smoking.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 28, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Hey you...I've been getting out plenty. Way more than I want to. Only problem is, most of the places I've been getting out to are on fire right now.
> 
> We're trying to grab what wood we have on the ground and get it down the hill before it gets turned to charcoal. We have fires all around us this year...one of the worst fire seasons I've seen.
> 
> ...



I bet,,,, I've been watching it on the news,,,,, You be safe out there,,,,,, I've been posting with Mrs Big J thinking I was talking to J,,,, awwwwww never mind!!!!!!!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 28, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> I bet,,,, I've been watching it on the news,,,,, You be safe out there,,,,,, I've been posting with Mrs Big J thinking I was talking to J,,,, awwwwww never mind!!!!!!!



ROFL...Have another beer or two. Have a couple for me, too. Don't have more than a couple for me though...when I drink too much I tend to get rowdy.


----------



## slowp (Jun 29, 2008)

It hit 90 something here yesterday. I scrounged up the fans and have the fan airconditioning system going full bore. We start requiring fire equipment tomorrow. That's the only restriction here. Maybe the snow will melt some more. Maybe I'll call some friends and suggest we go and practice kayak half rolls today.


----------



## chowdozer (Jun 29, 2008)

slowp said:


> It hit 90 something here yesterday. I scrounged up the fans and have the fan airconditioning system going full bore. We start requiring fire equipment tomorrow. That's the only restriction here. Maybe the snow will melt some more. Maybe I'll call some friends and suggest we go and practice kayak half rolls today.



Be careful! There was a rescue yesterday for a kayaker on the Green River and the Green is way down from what it was a couple weeks ago when they had another rescue.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 29, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Hey you...I've been getting out plenty. Way more than I want to. Only problem is, most of the places I've been getting out to are on fire right now.
> 
> We're trying to grab what wood we have on the ground and get it down the hill before it gets turned to charcoal. We have fires all around us this year...one of the worst fire seasons I've seen.
> 
> ...



My son in law has been down there fighting the fires with the forest service. He has a couple days break coming this week and then will probably be sent back down again.
Stay safe Bob.
It was too hot here yesterday and to think a little over a month ago we were still burning in the wood stove  
Stopped by the Buckley log show yesterday but didn't stay long as the Grandson was getting tired and needed a nap.
Got the hubby a shirt though.
They are pretty cool this year.


----------



## slowp (Jun 29, 2008)

We survived the first kayaking of the year. My mishap was when I got out of the boat for the lunch stop, and much to my surprise, it was not knee high but waist high water. It felt good though. I packed in a hurry so didn't put the camera in and of course, we were able to watch a spat between a big old bald eagle and a crow over some kind of unidentifiable food. The eagle was eating it while perched on a stuck log and the crow was annoying him. This wouldn't happen if a camera was along. I must now go and unload Da Flame and all the accessories. I'm also anxiously awaiting to see if the SPF 45 worked.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jun 30, 2008)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> My son in law has been down there fighting the fires with the forest service. He has a couple days break coming this week and then will probably be sent back down again.
> Stay safe Bob.
> It was too hot here yesterday and to think a little over a month ago we were still burning in the wood stove
> Stopped by the Buckley log show yesterday but didn't stay long as the Grandson was getting tired and needed a nap.
> ...


Hey Mntaingal, i was planning on getting to Buckley-- was going to message you to see if we could meet up-- but one of my knitting friends got into a tussel with one of her goats 10 days ago, shattered her right leg-- so i spent the weekend spelling her family... we had great fun! but perhaps i'll make it to the next show i found... 

and Bob-- like she said, stay safe...


----------



## Gologit (Jun 30, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Hey Mntaingal, i was planning on getting to Buckley-- was going to message you to see if we could meet up-- but one of my knitting friends got into a tussel with one of her goats 10 days ago, shattered her right leg-- so i spent the weekend spelling her family... we had great fun! but perhaps i'll make it to the next show i found...
> 
> and Bob-- like she said, stay safe...



Yes ma'am...I will. Getting ready to head out the door right now...another day on the big yellow machine. They give us old guys the easy stuff, though, and since I've already heard the sound of my own bones breaking I've learned to be careful. 

Hey...you don't get to be this old by doing dumb things. Welllll...not more than once or twice anyway.


----------



## slowp (Jun 30, 2008)

Gologit, are you running the shovel? Or is it a long drive? It says 12:28AM. 
We had a thunderstorm and a few raindrops last night but not enough to make the air conditioning kick on.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 30, 2008)

Lotta lighting last night on the hills be hind us. Was quite the show havent seen any smoke yet but weve been wet till just a week ago or so.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Lotta lighting last night on the hills be hind us. Was quite the show havent seen any smoke yet but weve been wet till just a week ago or so.




It's good You all have had some Rain,,, we have been really dry here also,,,, but in the last two weeks we have been getting afternoon showers so that has helped quite a bit too!!!! I live right in the southeastern edge of the East Texas Piney woods but our spring (If you could call it that) has been very very Dry So dry,,, that the ground was cracking,,,,,,... Our storms have had lots of lightning too!!!! 



Y'all stay Safe

River,,,,


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 30, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> It's good You all have had some Rain,,, we have been really dry here also,,,, but in the last two weeks we have been getting afternoon showers so that has helped quite a bit too!!!! I live right in the southeastern edge of the East Texas Piney woods but our spring (If you could call it that) has been very very Dry So dry,,, that the ground was cracking,,,,,,... Our storms have had lots of lightning too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was like a midwest storm we rarely get that much lighting.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 30, 2008)

slowp said:


> Gologit, are you running the shovel? Or is it a long drive? It says 12:28AM.
> We had a thunderstorm and a few raindrops last night but not enough to make the air conditioning kick on.



Right now I'm on a D-6. I'm mostly cutting breaks and punching out old roads to waterholes...water is really scarce now and the tanker trucks are having trouble finding any water at all. I worked all day in team with a back-hoe. I'd punch out the road and he'd dig out the waterhole. Tomorrow it'll be roads in the morning and breaks in the afternoon.

Just got home...gonna nuke a can of ravioli, scrape off the charcoal and crash for awhile.


----------



## slowp (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, you've gone and sent some smoke this way. We're seeing it from somewhere. Water? The Cispus is running high and muddy. There was something about search and rescue for some kayakers this morning. The Cowlitz, where we do our boring kayaking is hard to paddle upstream because it is running hard. I think I'm glad I live here even though we have to put up with the endless rain and wind and slugs and mold....Keep your dozer away from those fires!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 1, 2008)

Vacancey
gone on vacation:notrolls2:


----------



## wood4heat (Jul 2, 2008)

J Man said:


> I've been asked (Mrs. Jman here) to inquire about the homemade ice cream recipe since bookerdog won't ask for his wife...I can't believe that is a true statement---haha And...hopefully whoever has it will log in and share it cuz we need it for a family gathering tomorrow. No pressure...who thought of this last minute request Mrs. Bookerdog???



Sorry I just got back from Costa Rica. Here is a link to the recipe I used:

http://www.brm-icecream.com/qvic.htm

The fishing in CR was great by the way!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jul 2, 2008)

How long did it take for that guy to get the fish in and how did he take it when you jumped into the shot? :jester: 

Ian


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow Nice Sail fish!!!!!

Send Jman's better half a PM to alert them on the recipie.......

I pretty much messed everything up but whateveahhhhh!!!!!




Haywire Haywood said:


> How long did it take for that guy to get the fish in and how did he take it when you jumped into the shot? :jester:
> 
> Ian



LOLOL!!!! Ian you are too funny1!!!!


----------



## J Man (Jul 2, 2008)

Aha! Thanks for the recipe! 

Good catch on the fish! WoW! I'll have to show Jay when he gets back home. He headed over to somewhere in Sherman County Oregon to help fight fire. A group of guys from WS Fire Dept took two trucks over there. Sounded like there were several homes in imminent danger...

All you other guys on the fire lines - keep it safe too!

--Mrs. J


----------



## wood4heat (Jul 2, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> How long did it take for that guy to get the fish in and how did he take it when you jumped into the shot? :jester:
> 
> Ian



Yup he fought that bad boy for a good 20min. As soon as it was onboard I sprang out of that 5gal bucket in the corner like a jack in the box! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 4, 2008)

J Man said:


> Aha! Thanks for the recipe!
> 
> Good catch on the fish! WoW! I'll have to show Jay when he gets back home. He headed over to somewhere in Sherman County Oregon to help fight fire. A group of guys from WS Fire Dept took two trucks over there. Sounded like there were several homes in imminent danger...
> 
> ...



Hey Mrs. J-- Finally figured out who you are ,,, LOLOL!!! You tell Big J to be safe and we hope all goes well w/the Ice cream,,,

Regards,


RR2'ed


----------



## Farley9n (Jul 15, 2008)

*- I'm Ready Now ! - BD's PNW GTG 2 -*




[/IMG][/IMG]Had a great time at the first and now that I have been lurking a bit on another nameless saw mod site:censored: I have been able to put some faces on some of the other action that went on! With my newest trio of saws I will have the action covered from 42cc to 62cc. You may smile or even outright break up after seeing the pictures of these saws but keep in mind the words of drmiller; "It's suprising what you do after Jusssssstttt a litttttle muffler mod!".:jawdrop: 
Hopefully some images are going to appear in this post. One of the three should be of my "sorta" Wild Thing taking care of the big stuff.......Bob


:greenchainsaw:


----------



## wood4heat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Been out of the loop for for a bit, what's the latest?*

Any word on a possible fall gtg?


----------



## slowp (Jul 31, 2008)

I haven't heard. Things are way busy here. Way. If it keeps up, I'll maybe be smaller by then. I thought October had been mentioned.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jul 31, 2008)

slowp said:


> I haven't heard. Things are way busy here. Way. If it keeps up, I'll maybe be smaller by then. I thought October had been mentioned.



i am here, on the river, at a training!!! Whoooo Hooooo.... makes me wanna drop in on Mr & Mrs Bookerdog!!!

can't wait for the next GTG...


----------



## .aspx (Jul 31, 2008)

Call me crazy, but that Poulan 330 looks kind of nice. It doesn't have that Poulan look I am used to


----------



## Farley9n (Jul 31, 2008)

Your not crazy .axpx! I like the looks of it also. It's 54cc. has mag cases with an aluminum/chrome removable cylinder. There is a real oil pump and other features that set it apart from 50hr. Greenies". (Not the least of which is performance.) It's also been to a certain extent "muffler modded"! With a 20" bar and a Carlton 3/8lp chain it seems faster and lighter than the 49 to 55cc Husky's I have had. The Craftsman is it's similar but bigger brother. Despite the fact that I've been lusting for a Poulan Pro tee shirt I'm not a fan of the brand. They are fun to play with though!!!  
If and when there is another PNW GTG they will be there to aide in clearly defining the lower bench marks of perfprmance! popcorn: there's a needle there somewhere).......Bob


----------



## Gologit (Jul 31, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i am here, on the river, at a training!!! Whoooo Hooooo.... makes me wanna drop in on Mr & Mrs Bookerdog!!!
> 
> can't wait for the next GTG...



Hey you...run any saws lately? I hear that at the next PNW GTG they're going to get you an 090 with a sixty inch bar.


----------



## slowp (Aug 1, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Hey you...run any saws lately? I hear that at the next PNW GTG they're going to get you an 090 with a sixty inch bar.




Trinity, you will need a tie dyed hickory shirt. I don't know how to do that.
And my dyed shirt kind of faded back to normal. Hmmm, I see a need for a clinic. A tie dying woods clothes session. Any instructors out there? We can pay with pie, cookies and designer beer.


----------



## Burvol (Aug 1, 2008)

I will not miss this one for sure! Hope it happens, I was all of a sudden in a pinch and could not make the spring one for timing issues. Looked really fun.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Aug 2, 2008)

slowp said:


> Trinity, you will need a tie dyed hickory shirt. I don't know how to do that.
> And my dyed shirt kind of faded back to normal. Hmmm, I see a need for a clinic. A tie dying woods clothes session. Any instructors out there? We can pay with pie, cookies and designer beer.



i'm getting ready to do some dyeing of cotton yarn, etc... but the hickory shirts are just for you petite folks... i was looking and couldn't find one for big broads like myself! what's wrong with denim???


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i'm getting ready to do some dyeing of cotton yarn, etc... but the hickory shirts are just for you petite folks... i was looking and couldn't find one for big broads like myself! what's wrong with denim???



Can You tie dye denim??????? :monkey:


----------



## slowp (Aug 2, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i'm getting ready to do some dyeing of cotton yarn, etc... but the hickory shirts are just for you petite folks... i was looking and couldn't find one for big broads like myself! what's wrong with denim???



You need to make a shopping trip to Chehalis. I'm sure you'd find a shirt at Sunbirds, Service Saw or Madsens. Right now, I've been bucking the fashion trend and doing the big no no of rolling sleeves up and down depending on what kind of bug is biting. The fashion for summer is to have the sleeves TORN to the desired length. Actually, that is sometimes the fashion for winter also, but a sweatshirt is worn underneath. I haven't seen a repeat of one guy's midi cut shirt though. I'm glad of that. Hairy outie navels aren't very scenic.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 2, 2008)

slowp said:


> You need to make a shopping trip to Chehalis. I'm sure you'd find a shirt at Sunbirds, Service Saw or Madsens. Right now, I've been bucking the fashion trend and doing the big no no of rolling sleeves up and down depending on what kind of bug is biting. The fashion for summer is to have the sleeves TORN to the desired length. Actually, that is sometimes the fashion for winter also, but a sweatshirt is worn underneath. I haven't seen a repeat of one guy's midi cut shirt though. I'm glad of that. Hairy outie navels aren't very scenic.



No, no, no, no! You don't TEAR them. That's passe. You ask to borrow somebody's pocket knife, remark "Jeeeez, that's really dull" and procede to whack away at them with the dull knife...kinda like slashing your way through foliage. The results are ragged, uneven, longer on one side than the other...and totally authentic.

Hairy navels are considered acceptable only when they're surrounded by tattoos or major scars.


----------



## slowp (Aug 2, 2008)

Nah, I only loan out my extremely dull multi tool for such things as hoses. 
I state the phrase, "Careful, the blade is used razor dull." Then I grin and listen to the whining and cursing about such a dull blade and delight in seeing the bloody fingers. They don't ask to borrow it again.

I did see a sleeve operation occur to a brand new sweatshirt. The boss didn't roll up his sleeves, but plunged elbow deep into the belly of his yarder. I didn't ask why no sleeve rolling occurred. Then he yelled at the chaser to bring a knife over and the sleeves were cut off and discarded. Must be a guy thing.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Aug 2, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Can You tie dye denim??????? :monkey:




sigh... well, yes you can tie dye denim.. .but i was trying to side step the issue and not have to dye anything... 2/3 of my closet is denim, which also allows me to not purchase something  

ok, websearch accomplished... finally found someone who sells the Lucious Lovely Lady size... tie dye it will be... any other requirements for my continued initiation into the logging world???


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Aug 2, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Hairy navels are considered acceptable only when they're surrounded by tattoos or major scars.



Bob, didn't know your tastes went this way... oh my... well, i embrace diversity!!! as long as you enjoy them hairy tattooed navels, it's OK with me...


----------



## slowp (Aug 2, 2008)

I think, even if tatooed, they should have some kind of jewelry or onamentation. I guess an outie could be pierced. Then it would be an OUCHIE. Ick:jawdrop:


----------



## Gologit (Aug 2, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Bob, didn't know your tastes went this way... oh my... well, i embrace diversity!!! as long as you enjoy them hairy tattooed navels, it's OK with me...



 You assumed I was talking about male navels? Now that's just plain disgusting. Even in California.

And as far as getting you outfitted with logging clothes...don't forget the suspenders. And stag off a pair of jeans. Caulks are optional, but they'll keep you from falling down unless your feet are so little to begin with that it's like you're walking on Eggos. Oh, and a can of snoose in your pocket....gotta have that for days when you can't smoke in the woods.
Gotta have a whistle, too. And a hardhat of course.

We'll get to all the other stuff when we think of it.

And you're going to have to sell your car and buy a pickup so you can carry around all the tools of the trade plus all the junk that tends to accumulate. You'll notice that loggers never litter...everything for the whole season, good, bad, used, new, broken, or unidentifiable is still right there in the back of the pickup. Better start shopping.


----------



## slowp (Aug 2, 2008)

Around here, donettos seem to be a popular item to eat. And you'll need assorted 5 gallon buckets, a welder and fuel tank. Oh, don't forget the headache rack. 
Then spew oil all over the outside of your pickup and coat that with dust and you'll look authentic. Maybe some snoose drool down the door sides too. 
Sounds like you have 2.5 months to create. Get to it now. That mixture of dust and oil takes a bit of time to season properly. Here's a good example of a properly seasoned crummy.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Aug 4, 2008)

*Wait a minute...*



Gologit said:


> You assumed I was talking about male navels? Now that's just plain disgusting. Even in California.
> 
> And as far as getting you outfitted with logging clothes...don't forget the suspenders. And stag off a pair of jeans. Caulks are optional, but they'll keep you from falling down unless your feet are so little to begin with that it's like you're walking on Eggos. Oh, and a can of snoose in your pocket....gotta have that for days when you can't smoke in the woods.
> Gotta have a whistle, too. And a hardhat of course.
> ...



1. if you are into hairy female navels, i will again say-- Go For It Big Bob! I accept your preferences... 
2. I think you & Ms Slowp are getting carried away... i show up to enjoy the day, and at no time in my life am i a wannabee... so i have no need to acquire all the accoutrement of the logger... i am simply a chainsaw groupie... nothing more, nothing less...


----------



## slowp (Aug 4, 2008)

I am eating blueberry pie for breakfast and it is not as tasty as huckleberry pie. I'll put some in my lunch though. It will be a busy day of painting trees for road r/w. Buy a hickory shirt. Everybody, even our office guy who signs out the ticket books, wears them around here. To be authentic, they do need to have a grease stain or darkness on the belly area. The shirts without the navel observatory that is. Well, I'm off to do battle with the biting flies.
Have a good day.


----------



## bookerdog (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry everyone but, I don't think I will be able to have a fall gtg. My surgery didn't go as well as expected this summer. I will try to put one together for next spring again.


----------



## Ironbark (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Tim, best wishes for a speedy recovery from across the pond. Get well soon mate


----------



## Lou (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear things didn't go as well as hoped Tim. You just take the time needed to completely heal. You are in my thoughts.
The Chinese top handle saws cannot be imported, so that is bust too. I tried about 15 different manufacturers. RedMax is selling one that probably originated there but inexpensive it isn't.
Sending good wishes
Lou


----------



## wood4heat (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. Best wishes from down stream!


----------



## Gologit (Aug 26, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Sorry everyone but, I don't think I will be able to have a fall gtg. My surgery didn't go as well as expected this summer. I will try to put one together for next spring again.



Sorry about the surgery...hope things get better. If you do plan on a GTG in the spring and you're still not 100% there's probably a few of us who could come up a little early and help set things up. Whatever it takes.
Let us know...and take care of yourself.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 26, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Sorry about the surgery...hope things get better. If you do plan on a GTG in the spring and you're still not 100% there's probably a few of us who could come up a little early and help set things up. Whatever it takes.
> Let us know...and take care of yourself.


What Bob said +1


----------



## slowp (Aug 26, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> What Bob said +1



Yes, especially if (but I doubt it) Babyshoe pass is opened up. More depressing news:

The huckleberry crop is not looking too good this year. I checked my most reliable area and they were still bright green. That area is normally overripe and no good by now. The commercial pickers are camping out like vultures, waiting to swarp the patches. I'll check out the super secret, need camo to keep it that way, bushwack to patch this weekend. More bad news: The used dog is a berry eater.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Aug 27, 2008)

Your health is what's most important... i send prayers...


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 24, 2008)

BUMP...

Any thought's on a future GTG?


----------



## Turbocaster (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm sure ready for another GTG at Bookerdog's place. I had so much fun at the last one! I started a new business and have been distracted for the past 3 months. It's time to have some fun again.

Jon


----------



## Gologit (Nov 24, 2008)

Tree Sling'r said:


> BUMP...
> 
> Any thought's on a future GTG?



Nothing so far but if there is one I'm going. Last year was really great.


----------



## Farley9n (Nov 24, 2008)

You can count Me & T in.....It's going to be a tough act to follow but anytime, any place we are ready!!!!!!!!!





Looking forward to seeing some of the same great faces and some new ones.
I haven't heard but are bookerdog & Dean ready yet for prime time?......Bob
  :chainsawguy:


----------



## Gologit (Nov 24, 2008)

Farley9n said:


> You can count Me & T in.....It's going to be a tough act to follow but anytime, any place we are ready!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Farley...try to bring a few more saws next time. I think there were actually one or two of yours that didn't get run but that's probably because T had to stop and eat once in awhile.


----------



## mile9socounty (Nov 24, 2008)

If ya'll are going to have one. I might as well show up too. Why not? I would enjoy meeting some of yall. Running some saws and having a good time.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll go if there is beer....

Hmmm....:monkey:


----------



## Gologit (Nov 24, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I'll go if there is beer....
> 
> Hmmm....:monkey:



There seemed to be a little bit at the last GTG. Very little along toward the last but enough...from all appearances. I'm sure we can find some if we look hard enough.

I'm more concerned with food, though. Think we could talk RR2 into showing up again?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 24, 2008)

Any word on how Tim is doing?


----------



## Gologit (Nov 24, 2008)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Any word on how Tim is doing?



I got a PM from him. He's getting better.


----------



## slowp (Nov 24, 2008)

Gologit said:


> There seemed to be a little bit at the last GTG. Very little along toward the last but enough...from all appearances. I'm sure we can find some if we look hard enough.
> 
> I'm more concerned with food, though. Think we could talk RR2 into showing up again?



Maybe if we had an online auction to pay for his airline ticket? I can't believe this thread has been resurrected.  

The Barbie Saw has a new handle and rhinestones to show off. Maybe I'll have a new sweatshirt too. How is Tim?


----------



## Gologit (Nov 24, 2008)

slowp said:


> Maybe if we had an online auction to pay for his airline ticket? I can't believe this thread has been resurrected.
> 
> The Barbie Saw has a new handle and rhinestones to show off. Maybe I'll have a new sweatshirt too. How is Tim?



I'll pitch in for airfare...the cooking will be worth it. And if you need any more explosives stickers I found a few...trade you for huckleberry pie.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 24, 2008)

slowp said:


> Maybe if we had an online auction to pay for his airline ticket? I can't believe this thread has been resurrected.
> 
> The Barbie Saw has a new handle and rhinestones to show off. Maybe I'll have a new sweatshirt too. How is Tim?


Its a great thread What about the pastel hickories you give up on those havent heard about them in a while
Yup hope gets well hes a great guy


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 24, 2008)

I was at my brother's wedding (best man duties... ) during the last one...

So I should be able to go to the next one... 

Gary


----------



## slowp (Nov 24, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Its a great thread What about the pastel hickories you give up on those havent heard about them in a while
> Yup hope gets well hes a great guy




The shirt FADED! I redid it in RIT dye and that faded also. I think I'm going to have to buck up and venture into the big city and get flipped off, and hit the big fabric store. If they have a fabric that my friends call "Big Bosomed Cowgirls" they ought to have pink striped fabric suitable to make a shirt out of.
I made the cowgirls into a shirt for a special guy.

I have only one gallon of huckleberries that I picked. It was an odd year and the logging was too busy. I think they should shut down for huckleberry season in future years. I might make one berry and an apple pie too.


----------



## rbtree (Nov 24, 2008)

Gologit said:


> I got a PM from him. He's getting better.



What was wrong? I talked to him a couple weeks ago...I'm looking for a new saw builder... we discussed the guy who did that 346 that he's running a 28" bar on.....But he's not building lately...and, you, Jasha......I'll call ya soon....your saw work is obviously stellar!!! and Dean....who charges a bit too much, maybe does more fancy work that I don't think is needed.....but that the saws he built for Tim are strong, long lasting runners. 

Keep an eye out for some videos, they won't be polished at all...but we felled (or climbed and topped) several fir today, one was good sized....all were 120 feet tall, up to 160' or so. Had more room that is normal for residential work, but had to fit everything in a pretty tight spot....fun it wuz!!

I'm game for a GTG...was too busy last time..... I have a piped 372 coming...heheh....and one for my 5100's.....


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 24, 2008)

I thought Rat was so rich he had his own jet...:monkey:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 24, 2008)

rbtree said:


> What was wrong? I talked to him a couple weeks ago...I'm looking for a new saw builder... we discussed the guy who did that 346 that he's running a 28" bar on.....But he's not building lately...and, you, Jasha......I'll call ya soon....your saw work is obviously stellar!!! and Dean....who charges a bit too much, maybe does more fancy work that I don't think is needed.....but that the saws he built for Tim are strong, long lasting runners.
> 
> Keep an eye out for some videos, they won't be polished at all...but we felled (or climbed and topped) several fir today, one was good sized....all were 120 feet tall, up to 160' or so. Had more room that is normal for residential work, but had to fit everything in a pretty tight spot....fun it wuz!!
> 
> I'm game for a GTG...was too busy last time..... I have a piped 372 coming...heheh....and one for my 5100's.....



Sounds good Roger. I watched some of your videos on YouTube this morning. Lookin' good.


----------



## slowp (Nov 24, 2008)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I thought Rat was so rich he had his own jet...:monkey:



He might could get that way if he went public with his barbecue skills.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 24, 2008)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I thought Rat was so rich he had his own jet...:monkey:



uh oh... He works for the Dept of Energy, so that's OUR JET!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 24, 2008)

slowp said:


> He might could get that way if he went public with his barbecue skills.



Hmmm... But he eats 22% of what he cooks, so...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## chowdozer (Nov 24, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> I was at my brother's wedding (best man duties... ) during the last one...
> 
> So I should be able to go to the next one...
> 
> Gary



Don't forget to bring that purple and green saw. That's one mean saw! 

and lots of oil too!


----------



## Oldsawnut (Nov 24, 2008)

I will have to come up with another 084 for RR2  Bribe him where it counts  Seeing it in front of the other saws in that picture sure brings back memories. If I can get away I will come this time. I vote for Deans house though.. We can just show up one morning with beer  I love going to his place its like a candy store for CAD junkies.


----------



## Turbocaster (Nov 24, 2008)

I certainly would kick in some money for RR2's airfare. He's not only a great cook, he's a darn nice guy. He seems to know a lot about chain saws too.

It looks like the thread is resurrected and there is a huge interest in another GTG at Bookerdogs. Any chance of getting Bookerdog involved in the discussion?

Jon


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 24, 2008)

Turbocaster said:


> I certainly would kick in some money for RR2's airfare. He's not only a great cook, he's a darn nice guy. He seems to know a lot about chain saws too.
> 
> It looks like the thread is resurrected and there is a huge interest in another GTG at Bookerdogs. Any chance of getting Bookerdog involved in the discussion?
> 
> Jon



Hmm, what kind of timeline are we talking about? I would be up for a GTG somewhere in Oregon/NorCal/SW Wash.

Rat's been after me to get him a grinder, so I suppose if I bring one we can get him to show up that way.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Nov 25, 2008)

If RR is flying the DoE jet around, have him swing through Lexington, KY so I can attend. I can bring more sauce that way too... LOL

Ian


----------



## slowp (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm thinking that he needs to come out and check out the Hanford and former Trojan sites. I'm sure FedTraveler will help him out.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 25, 2008)

slowp said:


> I'm thinking that he needs to come out and check out the Hanford and former Trojan sites. I'm sure FedTraveler will help him out.



On our way up last year we detoured around Mt Hood and came into the gorge at Hood River. He was speechless and then he said "You know, I could live here, I could transfer and live here". I've heard worse ideas. Plus, our cook would be closer than Texas.

There's a down side to his coming though. He's threatened to bring some of the Texas bunch up with him.


----------



## .aspx (Nov 25, 2008)

Gologit said:


> He's threatened to bring some of the Texas bunch up with him.



lmao


----------



## slowp (Nov 26, 2008)

Problem: Pink hickory shirt fabric. 

This is the closest I've found. 
http://www.onlinefabricstore.net/ticking-fabric/covington-woven-ticking-pink-fabric-.htm

It just doesn't seem to be right. I've sent an e-mail inquiry to a humongus store in Portland. If I go there, I'll have to take off the magnetic bumper sticker when parked. And prepare to get the finger but I'll try not to drive on the streetcar tracks this time. 

Now for RR2. There are two empty restaurante buildings or maybe 3 in the big town of Packwood. I think he should start up there. Takeout would be good too. There's lots of elk in town for him to rassle onto the barbecue. Gotta rassle them because it is a no shooting area.


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey lets keep this going, spring is right around the corner...well maybe the s curve. I'd love to see everybody again and would be happy to pitch in any way I could. If Booker were willing and able to host again I could come up for a weekend to help set things up.


----------



## mile9socounty (Dec 2, 2008)

Just tell me when and where. I'll show up. I got the time on my hands right now. I just don't think I could fit all my saws in my tin can car. Keep me informed and I'll show.

Kenny


----------



## slowp (Dec 2, 2008)

Babyshoe pass got repaired. We will hope it doesn't wash out again! If the snow is melted, it is a nice shortcut to come over that way. For others too.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 2, 2008)

and about time!!!! all my atx $$ and I couldn't use it last year!


----------



## slowp (Dec 2, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> and about time!!!! all my atx $$ and I couldn't use it last year!



Be happy. Twinkle, who was paid for with your atx dollars opened the road to Cougar this morning. We save the world, one blowdown at a time!


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 2, 2008)

There is some planning in the works. Hoping for about the same time, around the first part of May or so. It maybe alittle SW of Bookers though.

Info will be occasional until things get closer.


Owl


----------



## Turbocaster (Dec 2, 2008)

Some time in May is great. I'd like to see a date set, so we can all plan for it.

(SW of Bookerdog's place? Oregon?) 

Yahooo!

Jon


----------



## mile9socounty (Dec 2, 2008)

As long it don't cost me a kidney to drive up there. Count me in.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 2, 2008)

I am game, if any other's in my region need a ride off I-5 I'll make room.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 2, 2008)

Spotted Owl said:


> There is some planning in the works. Hoping for about the same time, around the first part of May or so. It maybe alittle SW of Bookers though.
> 
> Info will be occasional until things get closer.
> 
> ...



You have a place in mind Owl?


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll go, if I'm not on fires by then (I might be Hotshotting next season). I'll be bringing muh McCullochs.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 2, 2008)

Spotted Owl said:


> There is some planning in the works. Hoping for about the same time, around the first part of May or so. It maybe alittle SW of Bookers though.
> 
> Info will be occasional until things get closer.
> 
> ...



Sounds good. If you need any help just let me know.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 2, 2008)

if i'm in the area, or have money, or am living close by, i may appear


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 3, 2008)

forestryworks said:


> if i'm in the area, or have money, or am living close by, i may appear



When you get tired of looking at cows azzes, come up and look at some trees.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 3, 2008)

Tree Sling'r said:


> When you get tired of looking at cows azzes, come up and look at some trees.



gladly

when i get a few more hamiltons and rain gear and corks, i'm gone


----------



## Oldsawnut (Dec 3, 2008)

I never go to cougar unless its from woodland anymore. Awsome drive on the back/east side though.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 3, 2008)

Turbocaster said:


> Some time in May is great. I'd like to see a date set, so we can all plan for it.
> 
> (SW of Bookerdog's place? Oregon?)
> 
> ...



Yup Oregon. Dates may be hard to put down. We still had about 6" of snow at our place on that weekend last year. That may make it rough if there are any campers.



Tree Sling'r said:


> You have a place in mind Owl?



Ya, I was think'in about a small town called Willamina (timber town). About 40or so min west of Salem and about 20 min or so east of Lincoln City. 


Info will probably be sparatic at best for a bit. My boy has elk tags commin up. Life around here comes to a screech'in halt when there are elk to be killed. Early planning now, and then around late Feb early March things will really start to get movin. Hopefully that will give us time to better guess the weather for dates and give folks an month or two to plan if the can attend.

It isn't gonna be a spread like Bookerdog had goin, no spare house and the wood will probably be set up a little different. You can camp in a pasture or down by the creek, I suggest upwind or away from the pigs, hotels are about the same distance or closer, and the casino is about a 10 min drive and they have a hotel also. If interested there are several churches around for visitors. 

We'll probably have a couple cow azzes to look at if anyone gets home sick, goats, pigs and chickens also. What you do with them in the dark is your own thing. If you get caught though what happens at a PNW GTG doesn't stay at a PNW GTG. It spreads like wild fire sometimes with photographic evidence too.

First up is anyone afraid of dogs? We have a couple fairly good sized dogs(Bernards) that just kinda roam around. They haven't bitten anyone yet, but they are trained to make alot of noise when strangers come around. Once the Mrs. or me are out with you they calm down quickly and get used to people fast.

If you have questions, ask, suggestions, speak up, ideas/thoughts/wonders, toss'em up here. The more talk the better.


Owl


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll attempt to come. I'd prefer it not to be the first weekend of May though.
Maybe that is good because I'd have gone to a kayak thing and tried out the spendy one and then my whining would be refreshed....and so on. There was a lot going on that weekend.


----------



## Ironbark (Dec 3, 2008)

Spotted Owl said:


> First up is anyone afraid of dogs?



Depends if they are as big as Bookerdog's dog! 

I've got some time off in May and would really like to come out again. I was looking at going up to Alaska, but I really did enjoy climbing some of the Cascade Volcanoes and I have a score to settle with Mt Rainier!

If you have it on the first weekend in May I doubt I'd be able to make it, but after that I'll have a real good go at making it.

Better start saving now. With the pound at only 1.47 USD, that trip to Madsens is going to be REALLY expensive


----------



## Turbocaster (Dec 3, 2008)

Last year was very unusual relative to snow levels. I bet that this coming May will have great weather. 

Willamina is only about 40 or 50 miles away from me. This is the greatest news I've heard all week.

Jon


----------



## mile9socounty (Dec 3, 2008)

Turbocaster said:


> Willamina



Looks about the same size as Myrtle Creek. Shouldn't be too hard to navigate. Count me in. I'll make the bosses understand that I need the time off. I as well an off of the I-5 corridor, so I might be able to give someone a lift.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 21, 2008)

*Wow! You mean i might get to smell the smoke again?*

Hey y'all!!!
If i hadn't had a phone call with one of my favorite logger people  , i wouldn't have known about this in-the-planning GTGs!!! Count me in... and i won't be camping... i'll be hotel-ing it... and i endorse the advice of 'camping upwind from the pigs...'

i'll keep looking back to stay on top of the date...

right now-- been snow bound for 4 days... well, ice bound as my car can help me leave, but the tires or whatever just don't do well on the snow coming back... sigh... 

Hope all of you are having a phenomenal holiday season!!!


----------



## Gologit (Dec 21, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Hey y'all!!!
> If i hadn't had a phone call with one of my favorite logger people  , i wouldn't have known about this in-the-planning GTGs!!! Count me in... and i won't be camping... i'll be hotel-ing it... and i endorse the advice of 'camping upwind from the pigs...'
> 
> i'll keep looking back to stay on top of the date...
> ...



:hmm3grin2orange: We're looking for an 090 for you to run next time. Running my ancient 066 was just a warm-up...now we're gonna make you work.


----------



## slowp (Dec 22, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Hey y'all!!!
> If i hadn't had a phone call with one of my favorite logger people  , i wouldn't have known about this in-the-planning GTGs!!! Count me in... and i won't be camping... i'll be hotel-ing it... and i endorse the advice of 'camping upwind from the pigs...'
> 
> i'll keep looking back to stay on top of the date...
> ...



One of my friends here offered to send his old homelite which apparently has a 4 foot bar on it. You might want to try it out if we can get it started. I think it might not have a compression release button. I'm trying to save some huckleberries for a pie. I can supplement it with an apple pie or two.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 22, 2008)

slowp said:


> One of my friends here offered to send his old homelite which apparently has a 4 foot bar on it. You might want to try it out if we can get it started. I think it might not have a compression release button. I'm trying to save some huckleberries for a pie. I can supplement it with an apple pie or two.



If you can bring that saw I'd be happy to watch somebody run it. Just thinking about those old monsters makes my back ache and my fingers go numb. And pies? Any kind will do.

And RR2's barbecue, Cedarkerf's beans, Wood4Heat's home made ice cream. Saws? What saws?


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 22, 2008)

Gologit said:


> If you can bring that saw I'd be happy to watch somebody run it. Just thinking about those old monsters makes my back ache and my fingers go numb. And pies? Any kind will do.
> 
> And RR2's barbecue, Cedarkerf's beans, Wood4Heat's home made ice cream. Saws? What saws?



Here at the "group home," one of the other inmates is BEGGING for me to make Cedarkerf's beans again... BEGGING. i smile sweetly, and say, "someday." i love the beans, but am getting some mileage out of the teasing...

I'll probably manage to get my act together enough to bring food this time and not simply be a mooch... 

but if i'm not hearing the roar of the saws and smelling the smoke, it won't quite be 'right'-- and Bob, if i remember right, you did spend more time playing with saws then eating... so you're just blowing smoke here :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Gologit (Dec 22, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Here at the "group home," one of the other inmates is BEGGING for me to make Cedarkerf's beans again... BEGGING. i smile sweetly, and say, "someday." i love the beans, but am getting some mileage out of the teasing...
> 
> I'll probably manage to get my act together enough to bring food this time and not simply be a mooch...
> 
> but if i'm not hearing the roar of the saws and smelling the smoke, it won't quite be 'right'-- and Bob, if i remember right, you did spend more time playing with saws then eating... so you're just blowing smoke here :greenchainsaw:



LOL...Okay I'm busted. But I was just doing my share to make sure no groceries went to waste. I bugged Slowp so much to bring huckleberry pie that I had to eat three pieces of it so I wouldn't hurt her feelings. That's my story and I'm not changing it. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 22, 2008)

Gologit said:


> LOL...Okay I'm busted. But I was just doing my share to make sure no groceries went to waste. I bugged Slowp so much to bring huckleberry pie that I had to eat three pieces of it so I wouldn't hurt her feelings. That's my story and I'm not changing it. :greenchainsaw:


Bob can put on another getting your.....inched and getting it un......


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 22, 2008)

Turbocaster said:


> Last year was very unusual relative to snow levels. I bet that this coming May will have great weather.



Man if you were in Portland right now you might have to eat those words!


----------



## Turbocaster (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll bring some more Costco boneless chicken thighs and chicken breasts in hopes that RiverRat 2 will come up to cook them. Any word from RR2 about attending the next Pacific NW GTG?

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again. We need to set a date as soon as possible to make sure everyone can lock it into their calendar.

Jon


----------



## Turbocaster (Dec 22, 2008)

Wood4heat,

I am in Portland right now (Tigard actually) and I have about 8 to 10 inches of snow in my front yard. Being the eternal optimist, I still think May in Willamina will be fine. (Fingers crossed) ;>)

Jon


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 22, 2008)

Turbocaster said:


> Wood4heat,
> 
> I am in Portland right now (Tigard actually) and I have about 8 to 10 inches of snow in my front yard. Being the eternal optimist, I still think May in Willamina will be fine. (Fingers crossed) ;>)
> 
> Jon



Yeah you're probably right. I was just catching up on this thread and looked out the window after reading that post, I couldn't resist saying something!


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 22, 2008)

I do hope I can make it this year... 

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 22, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> I do hope I can make it this year...
> 
> Gary


You would have a great time good people we have up here.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 22, 2008)

Turbocaster said:


> I'll bring some more Costco boneless chicken thighs and chicken breasts in hopes that RiverRat 2 will come up to cook them. Any word from RR2 about attending the next Pacific NW GTG?
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again. We need to set a date as soon as possible to make sure everyone can lock it into their calendar.
> 
> Jon


i'll drop him a line and purrrrrr in his ear...  or whine  whatever works... that man can sure BBQ!!! and i can make the Canadian BBQ sauce that y'all helped me find last year...


----------



## Farley9n (Dec 22, 2008)

*BBQ Sauce!*

This guy can provide a good sauce! (Watch out for hair though)





Maybe he was just "clowning" around.................Bob










T & I are looking forward to being there!!!!!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 22, 2008)

Farley9n said:


> This guy can provide a good sauce! (Watch out for hair though)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oops! didn't mean to step on toes... i didn't know they were coming back... i'll come up with something else to bring!

so glad they're coming back!!! they added to the GTG!!!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 22, 2008)

Nope, that fellow with the east coast saw running the 9 pin rim that everyone thought was peaky isn't going to be able to make it...  LOL

Ian


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 22, 2008)

I think you should invite the rat up but have someone else cook... he busted his hind end and didn't get to play much the last time... This time he should be a back seat driver and just eat and give annoying advice to whoever is wearing the apron... LOL

Ian

Edit: If you want a few bottles of that sauce to go with what Trin is making, just say the word, I'll pick up a couple and mail'em to someone to bring with.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 22, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> I do hope I can make it this year...
> 
> Gary



Gary- you better be there. We're gonna need all the Homelite and Mac guys we can round up there.


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 22, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Edit: If you want a few bottles of that sauce to go with what Trin is making, just say the word, I'll pick up a couple and mail'em to someone to bring with.



Uhhh yeah sure, mail em to me. I'll make sure they get there. Yup sure will. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Jacob J. said:


> Gary- you better be there. We're gonna need all the Homelite and Mac guys we can round up there.



 I was hopin' to bring an SP125... hint, hint... wink, wink... nudge, nudge...



All my Homelites are slow... 

Gary


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 22, 2008)

wood4heat said:


> Uhhh yeah sure, mail em to me. I'll make sure they get there. Yup sure will. :hmm3grin2orange:



EXCEPT for you. You get yours from here... LOL http://www.lebayou.net/

Ian


----------



## Gologit (Dec 22, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> I do hope I can make it this year...
> 
> Gary



If you don't go you'll always wish you had.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 22, 2008)

I didn't go back through the thread... Is there a tentative date set yet?

Gary


----------



## chowdozer (Dec 22, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> I do hope I can make it this year...
> 
> Gary



Hope to meet ya. You can give me some pointers on mixing oil.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 22, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> I was hopin' to bring an SP125... hint, hint... wink, wink... nudge, nudge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolol you'll be running your 125 at the GTG along with your big Homelites buddy! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Jacob J. said:


> lolol you'll be running your 125 at the GTG along with your big Homelites buddy! :greenchainsaw:



:yourock:

Gary


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 22, 2008)

What is the date?

Im finally finished with vasap and can fiiinnally get out if virginia!







UNLESS i get more fast ones pulled on me..


----------



## slowp (Dec 22, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Nope, that fellow with the east coast saw running the 9 pin rim that everyone thought was peaky isn't going to be able to make it...  LOL
> 
> Ian



Dang. We wanted you to put on a fashion show. What with the new colorful wedges, I thought there might be one. 

This is a nice thread. I can think about the days when there is no snow to shovel.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 22, 2008)

slowp said:


> Dang. We wanted you to put on a fashion show. What with the new colorful wedges, I thought there might be one.
> 
> This is a nice thread. I can think about the days when there is no snow to shovel.



I know i gotta go out and buy special clothes this time so you & Gologit don't start messing with me out there in front of everyone, dressing me up to look like a logger wannabee... sigh... i may need to arrive all tie dyed & stuff so i won't embarass Twinkle...


----------



## slowp (Dec 23, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> I know i gotta go out and buy special clothes this time so you & Gologit don't start messing with me out there in front of everyone, dressing me up to look like a logger wannabee... sigh... i may need to arrive all tie dyed & stuff so i won't embarass Twinkle...



Twinkle is a stay at home saw. The Barbie saw will be going. I'll need to figure out a better security system because the Barbie will not fit inside the pickup box now that I put on a different handle. Tie dye would go well with the many colors of rhinestones on The Barbie. I think I just figured out a system that will hold up long enough for stops on the way down I-5. Ok, now I'll work on solving the economic crisis. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Gologit (Dec 23, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> I know i gotta go out and buy special clothes this time so you & Gologit don't start messing with me out there in front of everyone, dressing me up to look like a logger wannabee... sigh... i may need to arrive all tie dyed & stuff so i won't embarass Twinkle...



:hmm3grin2orange: Wannabee? Hell, no...you looked authentic. Three loggers I know saw the pictures of you running the 066 and asked me if you looking for work. I told them you already had a side-rod job in Washinton.


----------



## slowp (Dec 23, 2008)

Gologit said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Wannabee? Hell, no...you looked authentic. Three loggers I know saw the pictures of you running the 066 and asked me if you looking for work. I told them you already had a side-rod job in Washinton.



She's already built a reputation for throwing a good rigging fit! :chainsawguy: And keeping those turns coming in.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 23, 2008)

Gologit said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Wannabee? Hell, no...you looked authentic. Three loggers I know saw the pictures of you running the 066 and asked me if you looking for work. I told them you already had a side-rod job in Washinton.



i gather you kissed the Blarney stone, my young friend Bob... you are so full of bull pucky!!! 

But it was all in good fun... i still need to get over to Lakeside to get a CD of the pics... a lovely weekend it was!!! and the next one will be great as well... never been to one that wasn't!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 23, 2008)

Bob has been known to pretend to be the Blarney stone...:greenchainsaw: 



Hey Trin -I shoveled off the steps for you:


----------



## Gologit (Dec 23, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Bob has been known to pretend to be the Blarney stone...:greenchainsaw:



Pretend?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 23, 2008)

I was giving you an out, but...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Gologit (Dec 23, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I was giving you an out, but...:greenchainsaw:



Hey, Irish genes have to be good for something.


----------



## slowp (Dec 23, 2008)

I fought my way thru the madness of the Walmarche and found some nice fairy and flower stickers to add to my display. 

Ok, now I'm going to really stir things up here. I can say this because it is also a part of my many parted heritage.

The Irish are merely decendents of shipwrecked Norwegians.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 23, 2008)

slowp said:


> I fought my way thru the madness of the Walmarche and found some nice fairy and flower stickers to add to my display.
> 
> Ok, now I'm going to really stir things up here. I can say this because it is also a part of my many parted heritage.
> 
> The Irish are merely decendents of shipwrecked Norwegians.



Perhaps. But the reason that the Norwegians were shipwrecked was because they were lost. They were lost because, having failed to find Norway again and not being tough enough to live in Finland, they were seeking a more hospitable land in which to bumble around and mistook Ireland for England. My Irish ancestors, which include both sides of the family, took one look at the invading horde dressed in sheepskins and weird hats with horns sticking out the sides, mumbling and muttering in a language which sounded like they were being strangled, and promptly decamped for England. They, unlike the Scandinavian bunglers in their strange long boats and bare-kneed attire, could find it. And they did.

Now...when are we having the GTG?


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 23, 2008)

That was pure comedy Bob! If rep were something you could still spread around here I'd give you some.


----------



## slowp (Dec 23, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Perhaps. But the reason that the Norwegians were shipwrecked was because they were lost. They were lost because, having failed to find Norway again and not being tough enough to live in Finland, they were seeking a more hospitable land in which to bumble around and mistook Ireland for England. My Irish ancestors, which include both sides of the family, took one look at the invading horde dressed in sheepskins and weird hats with horns sticking out the sides, mumbling and muttering in a language which sounded like they were being strangled, and promptly decamped for England. They, unlike the Scandinavian bunglers in their strange long boats and bare-kneed attire, could find it. And they did.
> 
> Now...when are we having the GTG?



And the Norwegians brought a new breakfast tradition with them. Coffee and Lucky Charms. They continued to stay on that tropical island until the Spanish shipwrecked there at the time the armada and bowling was going on. Then flamenco dancing was introduced, which morphed into those dancers who are on public TV whenever it is pledge time. Which, if you have Seattle public TV is every day. Thus went the history of Erin. 

I think the GTG is sometime in May.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 23, 2008)

If ya need a resident Pollock... I'm available... 

Gary


----------



## slowp (Dec 23, 2008)

I have never and will never eat lutefisk. Maybe that's the real reason of the marauding vikings. They were tired of eating lutefisk. Potatos would be a nice change.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 23, 2008)

slowp said:


> I have never and will never eat lutefisk. Maybe that's the real reason of the marauding vikings. They were tired of eating lutefisk. Potatos would be a nice change.



That's why there are no snakes in Ireland...they Vikings ate them all.They thought snakes were animated sausages.

And lutefisk? I used to date a Finnish girl in high school. Her parents served me lutefisk at every opportunity. I didn't date her for very long. Maybe that was what they had in mind after I'd staggered green faced and gasping from the table one too many times.


----------



## slowp (Dec 23, 2008)

Gologit said:


> That's why there are no snakes in Ireland...they Vikings ate them all.They thought snakes were animated sausages.
> 
> And lutefisk? I used to date a Finnish girl in high school. Her parents served me lutefisk at every opportunity. I didn't date her for very long. Maybe that was what they had in mind after I'd staggered green faced and gasping from the table one too many times.



HAH! So the Irish took all the glory away from the Norskis. Instead of St. Patrick's Day, we should be celebrating St. Trygve's Day. Shame! We should be singing Norwegian goat herding songs and drinking mead. Coffee the next morning of course. The history books have once again perpetuated a hoax.

Think it'll rain at the GTG?


----------



## Gologit (Dec 23, 2008)

slowp said:


> HAH! So the Irish took all the glory away from the Norskis. Instead of St. Patrick's Day, we should be celebrating St. Trygve's Day. Shame! We should be singing Norwegian goat herding songs and drinking mead. Coffee the next morning of course. The history books have once again perpetuated a hoax.
> 
> Think it'll rain at the GTG?



No goat herding songs! Besides, you don't herd goats...you find out where they've already decided to go and just kind of follow along.

And the reason St.Patrick took credit for banishing all the snakes from Ireland was to save the Horn Helmeted Ones from the abject embarrassment of having to admit that they ate all of them. Besides, the Vikings were too busy pillaging and plundering the gentle Irish folk to pay much attention to such small details as why the sausages kept slithering away.

And it wouldn't dare rain at the GTG. Bluebird weather all the way. Think positive. But bring your Grundens.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 23, 2008)

Y'all do make me smile... i am on Day 6 of Trapped in the House due to the weather... i am so afflicted with Cabin Fever, i am pondering how the folks went through the winter in the soddies as this country was developed... just can't imagine...

as an Irish Lass, i have lots of comments, but none would get past the Censors here...


----------



## Gologit (Dec 23, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Y'all do make me smile... i am on Day 6 of Trapped in the House due to the weather... i am so afflicted with Cabin Fever, i am pondering how the folks went through the winter in the soddies as this country was developed... just can't imagine...
> 
> as an Irish Lass, i have lots of comments, but none would get past the Censors here...



Try anyway...maybe they're not listening.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 24, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Y'all do make me smile... i am on Day 6 of Trapped in the House due to the weather... i am so afflicted with Cabin Fever, i am pondering how the folks went through the winter in the soddies as this country was developed... just can't imagine...
> 
> as an Irish Lass, i have lots of comments, but none would get past the Censors here...



trapped? lolol take Mr. Wonderful's 4wd and get into town! Roads are rutted, but not all that bad.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 24, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> trapped? lolol take Mr. Wonderful's 4wd and get into town! Roads are rutted, but not all that bad.



Mr Wonderful doesn't have a 4 wheel drive... we are on a private road; the county sent a snow plow who plowed up to what used to be the end of county-maintained road, then left a HUGE drift across the road 1/2 mile from us and left... the snow on our road is too deep for my car to get through... the house-mates witih higher cars and chains have been able to leave... but some of them have gotten stuck as well, and have been towed back with straps behind a mini-van... NOW there's a huge van with a dead transmission blocking the whole parking area here at the compound.

so i can't even get to the roads LOL 

yes, i have been house bound for 6 days... going a little bit hoopy to say the least!!! but i have a delightful GTG to look forward to!!!


----------



## Gologit (Dec 24, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Mr Wonderful doesn't have a 4 wheel drive... we are on a private road; the county sent a snow plow who plowed up to what used to be the end of county-maintained road, then left a HUGE drift across the road 1/2 mile from us and left... the snow on our road is too deep for my car to get through... the house-mates witih higher cars and chains have been able to leave... but some of them have gotten stuck as well, and have been towed back with straps behind a mini-van... NOW there's a huge van with a dead transmission blocking the whole parking area here at the compound.
> 
> so i can't even get to the roads LOL
> 
> yes, i have been house bound for 6 days... going a little bit hoopy to say the least!!! but i have a delightful GTG to look forward to!!!



Hang in there kid. Snow melts. Eventually.


----------



## slowp (Dec 24, 2008)

The Irish had a lot of kids, which probably drove them mad when snowbound.
The Norwegians had lots of skis. They also made those pretty snowflakie sweaters to wear while skiing over to Olaf and Katrin's place. Oneski Oneski that's what the (really was too) Norwegian Ski Instructor told me to say to learn to stride properly on granola skis. Oneski oneski. Then they arrived at the neighbor's and drank some coffee, then skied home cursing their dog because he ran in the tracks and destroyed their dream of a nice easy glide home. 

It is snowing more here this morning. There was a guy in Madsen's who had a nearly unrecognizable Subaru Forester. Looked like maybe it got used as a crummy. He yelled, "Hooray for Subarus!" at me. I yelled back, "Five passenger snowmobile!" But when the snow gets too deep. Ve go to do the Oneski oneski....


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 24, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Mr Wonderful doesn't have a 4 wheel drive... we are on a private road; the county sent a snow plow who plowed up to what used to be the end of county-maintained road, then left a HUGE drift across the road 1/2 mile from us and left... the snow on our road is too deep for my car to get through... the house-mates witih higher cars and chains have been able to leave... but some of them have gotten stuck as well, and have been towed back with straps behind a mini-van... NOW there's a huge van with a dead transmission blocking the whole parking area here at the compound.
> 
> so i can't even get to the roads LOL
> 
> yes, i have been house bound for 6 days... going a little bit hoopy to say the least!!! but i have a delightful GTG to look forward to!!!



Ah.. but is xmas and snowing

We too are on private roads. I bought in a plow in from east of the mountains to deal with our mess, and now it's snowing like crazy (whatever you do, stay in bed and don't look out of the window.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 24, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Hang in there kid. Snow melts. Eventually.



tell that to the Donner party:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 24, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> tell that to the Donner party:greenchainsaw:



That funnier the hell Andy!!!! LMAO, outta bullets.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 24, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Hang in there kid. Snow melts. Eventually.



all the roommates & Mr Wonderful leave on Friday for a 10 day trip to their time-share... so i have the place to myself and will do the quilting thing... i certainly hope the snow melts at some point-- i am getting claustrophobic here & my good boots are out in the 8 x 20 storage building with all my other stuff as i was told i wouldn't need them here! Ha!

I can use the time to work on cooking in prep for the GTG-- so i only bring things that are GREAT....


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 24, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Perhaps. But the reason that the Norwegians were shipwrecked was because they were lost. They were lost because, having failed to find Norway again and not being tough enough to live in Finland, they were seeking a more hospitable land in which to bumble around and mistook Ireland for England. My Irish ancestors, which include both sides of the family, took one look at the invading horde dressed in sheepskins and weird hats with horns sticking out the sides, mumbling and muttering in a language which sounded like they were being strangled, and promptly decamped for England. They, unlike the Scandinavian bunglers in their strange long boats and bare-kneed attire, could find it. And they did.
> 
> Now...when are we having the GTG?



Soo... would it be weird if I showed up as *Harald Hardrada* with Swedish and German saws, with some Irish whiskey?


----------



## Gologit (Dec 24, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> tell that to the Donner party:greenchainsaw:



I would but they were all busy barbecuing.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 24, 2008)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Soo... would it be weird if I showed up as *Harald Hardrada* with Swedish and German saws, with some Irish whiskey?



Nope. You'd fit right in. Especially with the irish whiskey.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 24, 2008)

Gologit said:


> I would but they were all busy barbecuing.



not "ALL" of them :greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Gologit (Dec 24, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> not "ALL" of them :greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:



 Touche'.


----------



## rbtree (Dec 24, 2008)

Gologit said:


> I would but they were all busy barbecuing.



each other? :jawdrop:


----------



## slowp (Dec 24, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> (whatever you do, stay in bed and don't look out of the window.



This is what it is doing in the mild south. About 2 inches of new. I'm starting to get nervous. There's a lot of Subaru Envy going on out there!:Eye: 







First, you are supposed to eat the oxen, then the dogs, then it is ok to start on the people.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 24, 2008)

rbtree said:


> each other? :jawdrop:



No, Rodger...just the slow ones.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 24, 2008)

Gologit said:


> No, Rodger...just the slow ones.



That would be the ones packin' the 880s and 660s, right?


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 24, 2008)

slowp said:


> There's a lot of Subaru Envy going on out there!:Eye:



Holy cats... you guys are gettin' infected with Hippies!!!

Gary


----------



## Gologit (Dec 24, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Holy cats... you guys are gettin' infected with Hippies!!!
> 
> Gary



Oh great! Now you've done it. I made fun of her feet in the logging thread and you just insulted her car. We're in trouble now. We'd probably better eat extra helpings of huckleberry pie at the GTG to try and get back on her good side again.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 24, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Oh great! Now you've done it. I made fun of her feet in the logging thread and you just insulted her car. We're in trouble now. We'd probably better eat extra helpings of huckleberry pie at the GTG to try and get back on her good side again.


If yur not on her good side Ya arnt goin to get any pie and ill eat the extras. I have a Subaru best snow car ever ya hear that Patty you have a great car are a great poster have a great dog live in a great place mmmmmmmm I see lotsa pie comming


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 24, 2008)

slowp said:


> First, you are supposed to eat the oxen, then the dogs, then it is ok to start on the people.



The correct order is people that whine the most about being hungy, then maybe the dogs, unless you have some that bark too much then you have to weigh whether the barking dogs or the whining people are more irritating. The oxen are the last to go. Silence is golden.

Ian


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Aw shucks... I'll bring lots of pink and purple duct tape... :blush:

Gary


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 24, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Holy cats... you guys are gettin' infected with Hippies!!!
> 
> Gary



<ahem> and exactly what is wrong with Hippies???


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 24, 2008)

lolol says the lady with the signature "still smellng the smoke"...


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> <ahem> and exactly what is wrong with Hippies???



Ma'am... If you don't want the truth... don't ask... 

Gary


----------



## Gologit (Dec 24, 2008)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:  This ought to be goooood.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 24, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Ma'am... If you don't want the truth... don't ask...
> 
> Gary



i merely asked for your opinion... those who know me here can assure you that i can take anything you can dish out... 

i put on my brass undies, just in case you try some cheap shots...

Afterthought: i just looked at your profile... i'm old enough to be your mama... and was a real hippie back in the day... and chose my profession so i can still dress like the hippie i am at heart!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 24, 2008)

As you southern ladies will find out, brass undies and sub-zero temps are not a good combination..


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 24, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> As you southern ladies will find out, brass undies and sub-zero temps are not a good combination..



Sir, with proper undergarments plus a light dusting of powder, us Southern Belles do dammmm well in our brass dainties, regardless of the weather... but thank you for your consideration!!!


----------



## slowp (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, I guess I'll use up my huckleberries for this week's feasts. My feet, my car, and next I suppose my dog will be insulted. Just don't be kicking him or my saw. I'll wave as I go by youse guys in the ditch. opcorn: 

And, for those of you in, I hate to say the word, California. You might tread lightly or we'll notify the border patrol to keep you there. 
Specially if you are from, well, ugh, Humboldt County......opcorn:


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 24, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> As you southern ladies will find out, brass undies and sub-zero temps are not a good combination..



Speaking from experience or guessing again?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 24, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Sir, with proper undergarments plus a light dusting of powder, us Southern Belles do dammmm well in our brass dainties, regardless of the weather... but thank you for your consideration!!!



Ah.. forgot about the "powder":greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 24, 2008)

Adkpk said:


> Speaking from experience or guessing again?:greenchainsaw:



I hate brass undies. If you've ever stuck your tongue onto frozen metal, you'll understand where I'm coming from...


----------



## slowp (Dec 24, 2008)

Not meaning to change the subject, but why don't the Seattle people band together, and do a critical mass like thing only everybody brings an environmentally damaging Saltshaker? They could salt the hills in defiance of their mayor!opcorn:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 24, 2008)

slowp said:


> Well, I guess I'll use up my huckleberries for this week's feasts. My feet, my car, and next I suppose my dog will be insulted. Just don't be kicking him or my saw. I'll wave as I go by youse guys in the ditch. opcorn:
> 
> And, for those of you in, I hate to say the word, California. You might tread lightly or we'll notify the border patrol to keep you there.
> Specially if you are from, well, ugh, Humboldt County......opcorn:


Hey I thought I did some good sucking up must I grovel for my pie


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 24, 2008)

slowp said:


> Not meaning to change the subject, but why don't the Seattle people band together, and do a critical mass like thing only everybody brings an environmentally damaging Saltshaker? They could salt the hills in defiance of their mayor!opcorn:



Lake & i are out in the country from Seattle, about 12 miles apart (if that far)... i don't think they'd let either of us live in Seattle-- even if we wanted to...

i sat on the deck today, all bundled up, just enjoying the beauty of the snow on the trees and pond here... so GORGEOUS... and since i can't even move my car, better to just enjoy then to get all in a dither... and i realized Cabin Fever was about to make me crazy, so i went out to embrace it... instead of fighting it...


----------



## Gologit (Dec 24, 2008)

slowp said:


> Well, I guess I'll use up my huckleberries for this week's feasts. My feet, my car, and next I suppose my dog will be insulted. Just don't be kicking him or my saw. I'll wave as I go by youse guys in the ditch. opcorn:
> 
> And, for those of you in, I hate to say the word, California. You might tread lightly or we'll notify the border patrol to keep you there.
> Specially if you are from, well, ugh, Humboldt County......opcorn:



Okay, the dog is off limits. I suppose that makes sense, what with the poor beasty having been drug through the snow, made to wear pastel panniers, serving as a canine snow depth guage, and modeling for a Christmas card. (which nobody has seen, by the way) Poor dog has enough to deal with without us picking on him.

And as far as being from Humboldt County? I admit I was born and raised there. But I left and came to Sutter County so I wouldn't wind up working in the woods. Funny how that worked out.

And you...Cedarkerf! Quit trying to side-lead those pies...we know what you're up to.


----------



## slowp (Dec 25, 2008)

How's the weather today. It has stopped snowing, but I'll have to walk the alternate route for a walk, it goes through cleared land. The woods are filled with that scary cracking, popping, and Whumph Crash sound. The snow was a bit much and they're losing branches or the whole tree is going down. I woke up a couple times last night to the branches POPPING off. There's some biggies in the yard. The internet was down all morning. The phone was noisy, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 25, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Lake & i are out in the country from Seattle, about 12 miles apart (if that far)... i don't think they'd let either of us live in Seattle-- even if we wanted to...



BY crow - maybe 2.5 miles; by road- about 4...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 25, 2008)

slowp said:


> How's the weather today. It has stopped snowing, but I'll have to walk the alternate route for a walk, it goes through cleared land. The woods are filled with that scary cracking, popping, and Whumph Crash sound. The snow was a bit much and they're losing branches or the whole tree is going down. I woke up a couple times last night to the branches POPPING off. There's some biggies in the yard. The internet was down all morning. The phone was noisy, Merry Christmas!





Bah... it's not funny any more.... Roads are impassible. My truck is stuck on the FLAT area at the bottom of my driveway. Been out cutting trees off the roads.. walking them.


----------



## slowp (Dec 25, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Bah... it's not funny any more.... Roads are impassible. My truck is stuck on the FLAT area at the bottom of my driveway. Been out cutting trees off the roads.. walking them.




I'm sorry.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 25, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Bah... it's not funny any more.... Roads are impassible. My truck is stuck on the FLAT area at the bottom of my driveway. Been out cutting trees off the roads.. walking them.


Our Bronco is the last vehicle in the neighborhood that can get up and down our hill. Still snowing here Got about 10 more inches since yesterday.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 25, 2008)

Snow? I've heard of it.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 25, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Snow? I've heard of it.





Cedarkerf said:


> Drive way flat part
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its the white stuff Bob Its the stuff my poor friend Slowp is fighting the Gal that make the yummy pie.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 25, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Its the white stuff Bob Its the stuff my poor friend Slowp is fighting the Gal that make the yummy pie.



LOL....I just had to poke you a little about the snow. There isn't any where I live but I'll be working in it soon enough. I'll be starting a job just after New Years where we have to have at least two feet of snow on the ground before we can fall and skid. In the meantime I'm soaking up all the sunshine I can.

You want to arm-rassle me and Gary for the pies?


----------



## slowp (Dec 25, 2008)

If I can get out of the driveway, I plan to haul this down to those snow deprived Collyfonians. I'll sell it by some kind of measurement and will be set up on a corner, like they do with oranges up here. Maybe I can sell the whole load for enough to go to Disneyland.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 25, 2008)

slowp said:


> If I can get out of the driveway, I plan to haul this down to those snow deprived Collyfonians. I'll sell it by some kind of measurement and will be set up on a corner, like they do with oranges up here. Maybe I can sell the whole load for enough to go to Disneyland.



LOL...You might be able to. A couple of years ago one of the local dump-truck outfits brought down three loads of snow from Donner and dumped it at a local grammar school. The kids were mostly from other countries that never see snow and they sure had a blast.

The dump-trucks didn't charge anything...just did it for the fun of watching kids who had never played in the snow.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, we are taking Brian's son home to Renton, so we will see if we are the last to get up our hill.
The neighbors have a ford that is parked at the bottom with all the other cars that didn't make it up the hill.
It has been snowing for most of the day and we have a good 18 inches of it or so.
We even shoveled off the roof so it won't get to heavy when it supposedly starts to rain.
:biggrinbounce2: 
The youngest forgot her bag in her Aunt's car and desperately needs her makeup.


----------



## slowp (Dec 26, 2008)

Gologit said:


> LOL...You might be able to. A couple of years ago one of the local dump-truck outfits brought down three loads of snow from Donner and dumped it at a local grammar school. The kids were mostly from other countries that never see snow and they sure had a blast.
> 
> The dump-trucks didn't charge anything...just did it for the fun of watching kids who had never played in the snow.



I'd charge money because we all know from the ones that come up here in their Caddy SUVs that all Collyfonians are rich.  

The Subaru made it UP the road to the gathering yesterday, it was going DOWN the hill that got a little exciting. The Subie wanted to go sideways, I did not so it was me whipping the steering wheel back and forth and uttering some unoriginal language which the Used Dog is unable to tattle about. Not only that, but trees were partially out in the county road, a deer, a dog and a pedestrian had to be dodged. Boy, those non threatening grades sure look steep when they have snow and ice on them. I think snow increases the grade of the hill. Maybe double.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 26, 2008)

slowp said:


> I'd charge money because we all know from the ones that come up here in their Caddy SUVs that all Collyfonians are rich.
> 
> The Subaru made it UP the road to the gathering yesterday, it was going DOWN the hill that got a little exciting. The Subie wanted to go sideways, I did not so it was me whipping the steering wheel back and forth and uttering some unoriginal language which the Used Dog is unable to tattle about. Not only that, but trees were partially out in the county road, a deer, a dog and a pedestrian had to be dodged. Boy, those non threatening grades sure look steep when they have snow and ice on them. I think snow increases the grade of the hill. Maybe double.



LOL...Yup. On the logging roads you find outslope you never noticed before. It's always great when you get to bare pavement and everything goes where you point it.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 26, 2008)

Tire Chains anyone? --Ian


----------



## Gologit (Dec 26, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Tire Chains anyone? --Ian



No thanks, I just had some.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 26, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Tire Chains anyone? --Ian



grrrr... shudup


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 26, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i merely asked for your opinion... those who know me here can assure you that i can take anything you can dish out...
> 
> i put on my brass undies, just in case you try some cheap shots...
> 
> Afterthought: i just looked at your profile... i'm old enough to be your mama... and was a real hippie back in the day... and chose my profession so i can still dress like the hippie i am at heart!!!



No cheap shots here...  Just funnin'... 

As long as ya don't start drivin' railroad spikes into trees and chainin' yourself to them... 

Gary


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 26, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> grrrr... shudup



Hehehe.. couped up a little too long Andy?

Seriously though, would tire chains not help or is the snow just too deep?

Ian


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm currently stuck on the LEVEL part of my driveway with my truck high centered... Tired to bulldoze my way and got pushed up on the heavy wet snow. I have 150 lbs of chains, 100 feet of cables, hitches, snatch blocks, come-alongs etc all buried in a 3 foot thick block of ice in the back of my truck..grrr...


yes.. chains help, but right now we need them on all 4 wheels on 4wd to get around. I have a plow coming today...

In any case, putting chains on means I've failed as a man


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 26, 2008)

15 inches of snow here and the world comes to an end.

Ian


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 26, 2008)

2 inches does it here:greenchainsaw:


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 26, 2008)

S'cuz we have hills... 

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 26, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I'm currently stuck on the LEVEL part of my driveway with my truck high centered... Tired to bulldoze my way and got pushed up on the heavy wet snow. I have 150 lbs of chains, 100 feet of cables, hitches, snatch blocks, come-alongs etc all buried in a 3 foot thick block of ice in the back of my truck..grrr...
> 
> 
> yes.. chains help, but right now we need them on all 4 wheels on 4wd to get around. I have a plow coming today...
> ...


Yup I still have my man card only one in the neighbor hood getting up our hill with or with out chains. Go bronco.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 26, 2008)

Hmmmm...lot of snivelin' going on up there.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 26, 2008)

Well here comes the floods snow level goin up to 5000 feet today with heavy rain to wash all the low level snow away oh joy fortunately I live up on a plateau if we flood think Noahs ark for everybody else


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 26, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Hmmmm...lot of snivelin' going on up there.



Pie what Pie :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## windthrown (Dec 26, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Hmmmm...lot of snivelin' going on up there.



2 feet of snow will do that. I actually bought chains, 'cause a level 3 chain control in Orygone means you have to carry chains, even with 4WD and snow tires. Level 4 and all vehicles have to be chained up, regardless. I got them from a guy on CL just before round two of the snow insanity hit here. Diamond chains. I will probably have to use them for Ski Patrol at some point this winter up on the mountain anyway. But having to actually put chains on? Shudder. Having to put them on all 4 tires would be even more abysmal (is that a word?). 

There is still a foot of snow on the ground here. Heavy wet icy stuff. Rather, that is, 6 inches of snow, a half inch of solid ice, and then 6 inches of corn snow on top of that. The ice storms here were far more damaging than the snow. Freezing rain at 22 degrees. Anything that stuff hits turns to ice. My truck was buried in a drift about 3-4 feet deep, and I had to dig it out a few days ago. There are so many trees down around here you have to weave through them on the roads to get anywhere. Then there are the man-hole cover potholes that are nasty on things like tie-rods and springs. 4 inch drop from the compacted snow level. And the ice ruts that you have to cross at intersections. And all the stuck cars. My brother's boss' car was tagged in a parking lot as the other cars in the lot all sort of 'drained' into the low side slipping on the ice right after the night of freezing rain. It was like a pool table lifted and all the balls roll to the low end in super slow motion. Spin, crunch, slide, bumb, spin, crunch, bump, rebound, crunch. 

It sux all around. Maybe another 3 days before this stuff melts off, after it warms up. I am thinking of escaping south to California for a week and let this snow crap all go away. In the meantime? Sux sux sux. Took me 1-1/2 hour to get to my brother's place in Hillsboro. That's 15 miles, most of it freeway. However, in this kind of snow, the freeways turn into parking lots. Also many major routes were closed for days. Truckers were all backed up on I-84 and finally allowed to roll through. PDX was a disaster.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 26, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Well here comes the floods snow level goin up to 5000 feet today with heavy rain to wash all the low level snow away oh joy fortunately I live up on a plateau if we flood think Noahs ark for everybody else



Oy fork! Its gonna be '96 all over again!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 26, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> No cheap shots here...  Just funnin'...
> 
> As long as ya don't start drivin' railroad spikes into trees and chainin' yourself to them...
> 
> Gary



your silence had me concerned you'd think "Now that PNW GTG doesn't sound like much fun with a loud mouth blue hair hippie hanging around..."... i'm really very likeable... well, kinda <grin>... 

never done the railroad spike thing, but have chained myself to earth-moving equipment-- that was back east and not related to logging...


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 26, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Hmmmm...lot of snivelin' going on up there.



i am so glad you are out of reach... today is Day 10 of my "held captive by snow." My poor little vibe has so much snow on it, it's profile looks like an econoline van. Chains wouldn't help, as the car is so low...

and yesterday we lost power for 5-6 hours... i am getting a bit testy about all this.

Bob, next time you start whining to me about sumthing, i'll sure give you the grief as you are just not being very sensitive on THIS subject... payback will be very fulfilling!!!


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 26, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> your silence had me concerned you'd think "Now that PNW GTG doesn't sound like much fun with a loud mouth blue hair hippie hanging around..."... i'm really very likeable... well, kinda <grin>...
> 
> never done the railroad spike thing, but have chained myself to earth-moving equipment-- that was back east and not related to logging...



I was out of town for the Holidays... 

Will there be a "Hippies use side entrance" sign posted at the GTG... LMAO... 

Again... just funnin'...

Anyhoo... hope all the water comin' down the Skagit don't wash Camano and Whidbey Islands away... in 1992 during the floods Decetion Pass was clogged with a huge log jam from the Skagit river...

Gary


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Dec 26, 2008)

slowp said:


> I'd charge money because we all know from the ones that come up here in their Caddy SUVs that all Collyfonians are rich.
> 
> The Subaru made it UP the road to the gathering yesterday, it was going DOWN the hill that got a little exciting. The Subie wanted to go sideways, I did not so it was me whipping the steering wheel back and forth and uttering some unoriginal language which the Used Dog is unable to tattle about. Not only that, but trees were partially out in the county road, a deer, a dog and a pedestrian had to be dodged. Boy, those non threatening grades sure look steep when they have snow and ice on them. I think snow increases the grade of the hill. Maybe double.



Funny how some people don't get the idea to all get to one side of the road as you are trying to get by them. 
We have a gal in the neighborhood with two kids that likes to spread everyone out as you try to pass by hoping not to slip and hit one of them.
We had 4 wheelers out on the main road last night all spread out pulling someone on a board as we slipped by.
Andy, we know what you are talking about with the drifts as a few of our neighbors have gotten stuck in them right in front of our house.
We got 10 feet from our drive way the other night and got stuck in one.
My oldest daughter thought I should be able to get up to Greenwater with the Taurus. I can't even get the car out of the driveway!


----------



## Gologit (Dec 26, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i am so glad you are out of reach... today is Day 10 of my "held captive by snow." My poor little vibe has so much snow on it, it's profile looks like an econoline van. Chains wouldn't help, as the car is so low...
> 
> and yesterday we lost power for 5-6 hours... i am getting a bit testy about all this.
> 
> Bob, next time you start whining to me about sumthing, i'll sure give you the grief as you are just not being very sensitive on THIS subject... payback will be very fulfilling!!!



 I don't whine. I might descibe a current unfortunate situation in rather negative terms but that's not whining. That's being, uh, descriptive. Yeah, that's it. Descriptive. But whining? Never.

Being snowed in is rough, I agree. When I lived in eastern Washington the road to our place ran North and South. The prevailing winds were East and West. The road would drift closed and we got snowed in every winter. That's the main reason I came back down here. I'll work in the white stuff when I have to but I'll be darned if I'm going to live in it.

So content yourself with schemes of revenge and payback for my insensitivity if that helps you get through the day. Besides...I might like it.


----------



## M.R. (Dec 26, 2008)

Gee...wizzz Guys, We lived off of the grid for 13 years at a 4500' elevation, worst winter was 5 months being able to get a rig in, mild ones maybe 3-4 weeks or less. Would duel up the rear on a Honda ATC 185 three wheeler and with a couple mile trip in & out on snowshoes we had a trail packed to run it out to the rig.........
until the nest snow. opcorn:


----------



## Gologit (Dec 26, 2008)

M.R. said:


> Gee...wizzz Guys, We lived off of the grid for 13 years at a 4500' elevation, worst winter was 5 months being able to get a rig in, mild ones maybe 3-4 weeks or less. Would duel up the rear on a Honda ATC 185 three wheeler and with a couple mile trip in & out on snowshoes we had a trail packed to run it out to the rig.........
> until the nest snow. opcorn:



...and it was uphill both ways.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 26, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> My poor little vibe has so much snow on it, it's profile looks like an econoline van.



Snow on it? I figured your vibe would have gone through several sets of batteries by now since you're house bound...

Wait... I think you're talking about a different vibe than I am.  

They let you guys run studded tires up there?

Ian


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 26, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Snow on it? I figured your vibe would have gone through several sets of batteries by now since you're house bound...
> 
> Wait... I think you're talking about a different vibe than I am.
> 
> ...



<ahem> Pontiac VIbe...

this is not the website to discuss those other types of vibes-- at least not by the memos i've gotten


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 26, 2008)

True, no Chevy talk allowed...

Ian


----------



## Gologit (Dec 26, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Snow on it? I figured your vibe would have gone through several sets of batteries by now since you're house bound...
> 
> Wait... I think you're talking about a different vibe than I am.
> 
> ...



Studded snow tires are allowed on vehicles certain months of the year. Studded snow tires are very seldom seen on vibes unless they're in Alaska where the winters are really tough. Or so I hear, anyway.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Dec 26, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Studded snow tires are allowed on vehicles certain months of the year. Studded snow tires are very seldom seen on vibes unless they're in Alaska where the winters are really tough. Or so I hear, anyway.



Even studded snow tires would not get you through the drifts, let alone chains.
We are just enjoying the day with the kids.
I tried to talk the youngest into going out in the snow, hahaha.
When I was a kid you couldn't keep us inside on days like this.
Between shoveling out the neighbors, shoveling off the roof and walking in the snow, Brian and I have spent a lot of time out there.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 26, 2008)

M.R. said:


> Gee...wizzz Guys, We lived off of the grid for 13 years at a 4500' elevation, worst winter was 5 months being able to get a rig in, mild ones maybe 3-4 weeks or less. Would *duel* up the rear on a Honda ATC 185 three wheeler and with a couple mile trip in & out on snowshoes we had a trail packed to run it out to the rig.........
> until the nest snow. opcorn:







Gologit said:


> ...and it was uphill both ways.



LMAO Bob ...and we had to eat dirt... and we were thankful.

Wish I was as tuff... 

I'm still figgerin' out who won the *duel*... the guy or the Honda...

Gary


----------



## M.R. (Dec 26, 2008)

Gologit said:


> ...and it was uphill both ways.



Nope, same amount each way-fall into town at an elevation of 2,700' in 2 miles with a couple of short 18% grades.

Dang, Maybe you think I'm getting to be one of those old foggies telling of them thar uphill both way stories.  Last comment that struck home like that was made just before this last halloween, fell off the mountain during elk season to pickup a few items and grabbed a couple bags of candy. An older couple in the isle said 'you must have grandkids' :jawdrop: easier to reply 'yes' and go about my bussiness than to explain a hankerin for sweets. 


********
A Christmas Story for people having a bad day:

When four of Santa's elves got sick, the trainee elves did not produce toys
as fast as the regular ones, and Santa began to feel the Pre-Christmas pressure.

Then Mrs. Claus told Santa her Mother was coming to visit, which stressed
Santa even more.

When he went to harness the reindeer, he found that three of them were about to give birth and two others had jumped the fence and were out, Heaven knows where.

Then when he began to load the sleigh, one of the floorboards cracked, the toy bag fell to the ground and all the toys were scattered.

Frustrated, Santa went in the house for a cup of apple cider and a shot of rum.. When he went to the cupboard, he discovered the elves had drank all the cider and hidden the liquor. In his frustration, he accidentally dropped the cider jug, and it broke into hundreds of little glass pieces all over the kitchen floor. He went to get the broom and found the mice had eaten all the straw off the end of the broom.

Just then the doorbell rang, and irritated Santa marched to the door, yanked it open, and there stood a little angel with a great big Christmas tree.

The angel said very cheerfully, 'Merry Christmas, Santa. Isn't this a lovely day? I have a beautiful tree for you. Where would you like me to stick it?'

And so began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree.


----------



## joatmon (Dec 26, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> LMAO Bob ...and we had to eat dirt... and we were thankful.
> 
> Wish I was as tuff...
> 
> ...



Gary,

Doncha have some super duper secret oil based formula mix ratio thingy that makes lake sno-be-gone™ or some such nonsense?

Just askin',

joat


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 26, 2008)

It's in the works joaty ol' boy... 

Gary


----------



## Gologit (Dec 26, 2008)

M.R. said:


> Nope, same amount each way-fall into town at an elevation of 2,700' in 2 miles with a couple of short 18% grades.
> 
> Dang, Maybe you think I'm getting to be one of those old foggies telling of them thar uphill both way stories.  Last comment that struck home like that was made just before this last halloween, fell off the mountain during elk season to pickup a few items and grabbed a couple bags of candy. An older couple in the isle said 'you must have grandkids' :jawdrop: easier to reply 'yes' and go about my bussiness than to explain a hankerin for sweets.



LOL...When you get to a certain age it feels like it's uphill both ways...even if it's not.

Stick around...you've come to a good place.


----------



## M.R. (Dec 26, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> LMAO Bob ...and we had to eat dirt... and we were thankful.
> 
> Wish I was as tuff...
> 
> ...



Pardon the spelling, the duel part was in the turning - lots of english.  

Stopped by our local Les Schwab to buy a couple of studded tires for the front of the truck, they won't put them on just the fronts anymore because of a lawsuit they lost by not telling a lady that she would stop better with four than two. [like the hot coffee @ McDonalds deal] 


Anything in the works on a pellet, one can drop into the bar oil tank that will manufacture [sp?] [make] it's own oil.


----------



## slowp (Dec 26, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Tire Chains anyone? --Ian



Yes and they are in the garage in their little blue box that I've never opened. When it is bad enough that chains are needed on a Subaru, well you just shouldn't be out there. They are the little fru fru cable things anyway. 

I hope it doesn't do a 96 or a 2006 again. That would mean going from shoveling snow to shoveling mud and being marooned but without the elk hunters.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 27, 2008)

I used to have a set of "chains" for a 2wd Toyota truck that I had when I lived out in the sticks. They could get a dusting in town and I'd have 6-8" on the ground. What I had wasn't really chain, it was more like a series of cables that ran across the tire. Worked pretty well to get me the 5 miles to the main road where the plow and salt truck had it clear. There was one north facing hill that would have a sheet of slick compacted snow/ice for a week after everything else was clear and dry. I'd have to stop at the bottom and put on those cable/chains to get up the hill.

Ian


----------



## slowp (Dec 27, 2008)

Last year I got stuck in a 4 wheel drive woods pickup WITH CHAINS ON. It meant that I was going to probably need some assistance, which it did. Luckily there was a piece of equipment nearby, that, with some skidding around on it's part, was able to unstick me. Usually this costs me a batch of cookies.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 27, 2008)

slowp said:


> Last year I got stuck in a 4 wheel drive woods pickup WITH CHAINS ON. It meant that I was going to probably need some assistance, which it did. Luckily there was a piece of equipment nearby, that, with some skidding around on it's part, was able to unstick me. Usually this costs me a batch of cookies.



LOL...If you haven't been stuck, you haven't been in the woods very long.

And cable chains? We tried some on the logging trucks one year. They lasted about five seconds. Oh well, somebody might come up with an easy way of throwing duals in the dark...we'll buy him coffee all year for that.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 27, 2008)

Day 11 of my Captivity by PNW Snow. However, there is hope-- IF perchance, and i know it's only chance, the weather report is correct-- i should be released by Sunday or Monday due to warmer temperatures... of course, i am then at risk of experiencing landslides and floods. 

OK, let me get back to quilting... and Gary, as the Olde Hippie i am, i will be drinking Celestial Seasoning Teas while i turn bits of fabric into glorious covers for my kids! (and by the way, my kids are not named Sunshine or Dewdrop or anything hippie-like-- simple biblical names worked for me! plus, the death of the hippie had occured about a dozen years before i gave birth...)

*Lakeside, got your truck unstuck yet???*


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 27, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Day 11 of my Captivity by PNW Snow. However, there is hope-- IF perchance, and i know it's only chance, the weather report is correct-- i should be released by Sunday or Monday due to warmer temperatures... of course, i am then at risk of experiencing landslides and floods.
> 
> OK, let me get back to quilting... and Gary, as the Olde Hippie i am, i will be drinking Celestial Seasoning Teas while i turn bits of fabric into glorious covers for my kids! (and by the way, my kids are not named Sunshine or Dewdrop or anything hippie-like-- simple biblical names worked for me! plus, the death of the hippie had occured about a dozen years before i gave birth...)
> 
> *Lakeside, got your truck unstuck yet???*



LOL... 

Hope to meet ya in 2009 at the GTG Trin... as well as all the other PNW characters we have here... 

It's warmin' up some and the rain is comin'... that snow will be gone soon hopefully. The roads here in Oak Harbor are just a mess with all the sand and big berms of sluch and ice from the snowplows...

Gary


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 27, 2008)

grrrr... yep... Dug it out by hand yesterday so I could get a plow in. Didn't put my brand new (1989) chains on though - that would be a threat to my manlyness. Then I rode the plow for 7 hours (finished at 9pm...). My trusty MS200 sure got a workout clearing trees from the roads.

We have nice clear roads, BUT... 9 inches of ice on them to melt out, and no sand. Looks like I'm only going to the store when it drops below freezing for the next week.

In the last 10 days we have had over 30 inches of wet snow - some places measure as much as 35.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 27, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> grrrr... yep... Dug it out by hand yesterday so I could get a plow in. Didn't put my brand new (1989) chains on though - that would be a threat to my manlyness. Then I rode the plow for 7 hours (finished at 9pm...). My trusty MS200 sure got a workout clearing trees from the roads.
> 
> We have nice clear roads, BUT... 9 inches of ice on them to melt out, and no sand. Looks like I'm only going to the store when it drops below freezing for the next week.
> 
> In the last 10 days we have had over 30 inches of wet snow - some places measure as much as 35.



purrrrrrrrrrrrr darlin, nothing will take away your manliness... and by the way, when you run to the store, can you pick me up some Ben & Jerry's???

just funning... i imagine i'll be outta here by Monday... but i've got food, heat, and the radio... i've lived worse!!!

glad you finally got it all straight... this storm's been dammed frustrating!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 27, 2008)

Monday night it's supposed to snow again 


Radio? what's that?

T-Mobile cell service has been out around here for 4 days... kind of nice


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 27, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Monday night it's supposed to snow again
> 
> 
> Radio? what's that?
> ...



You have T-Mobile? you mean-- i coulda been calling you just to yak, cuz i got Mobile to Mobile... oh, that would be sooooo COOL-- Andy, we could just talk for hours and hours... i still have your number here someplace... yep... just yakking... OH THIS IS GREAT... {jest kidding...} (kinda, sorta) :biggrinbounce2: 

my T-Mobile is no more difficult then usual... it'll cut off outta the blue... BLAST! You must be looking at a different weather report then i am... so i take it, per your advice, when i can finally get out, i need to get out, go stock up on Ben & Jerry's, skitter back to my cave and be prepared for more captivity!!!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 27, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> LOL...
> 
> Hope to meet ya in 2009 at the GTG Trin... as well as all the other PNW characters we have here...
> 
> Gary



it'll be a delight to meet you!!! someone was telling me last night that you remember me from the old days when i lived on the East Coast... i know the NY/Canadian crowd were confused when i drove 900+ miles one way to my first GTG... and my 2nd... and my 3rd... actually, i was kind of confused why i did it as well LOL but just enjoy the total focus on the saws, something i knew absolutely nothing about... and now i only know a bit more... 

at the 2nd one, after i had won over most of the guys, one whipper snapper asked "who's the loud b!tch over there?" well, he scurried away with his tail between his legs after the guys got done with him... i just show up, enjoy the company, and leave after a great time with phenomenal people who share a common love of chainsaws... 

at Bookerdog's, i got to see the Gorge... this time, i'll be going to the Oregon Coast as part of my GTG experience!!! Anyway, it's ALL GOOD!!! but Slowp and Gologit like to play dress-up and set me up in ridiculous poses with saws... and as a woman who even designed an East Coast business that included me playing dress-up everyday, it works! And they have fun!!! so, be ready for a weekend of pure delight.... great food... and lots & lots of chainsaws...


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 27, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> it'll be a delight to meet you!!! someone was telling me last night that you remember me from the old days when i lived on the East Coast... .




I do kiddo... I remember when you popped up in the "Homeowner" forum with the problems with either your neighbors, and/or a crappy tree company doin' shoddy work.

Then you kinda migrated into the Saw forum, and were also a regular in "Hell's Kitchen"...

Yep... 

Gary


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 27, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> I do kiddo... I remember when you popped up in the "Homeowner" forum with the problems with either your neighbors, and/or a crappy tree company doin' shoddy work.
> 
> Then you kinda migrated into the Saw forum, and were also a regular in "Hell's Kitchen"...
> 
> ...



yep-- that little house is long gone and now i live out here with Mr Wonderful... who doesn't understand my enjoyment of the company of all you chainsaw dudes & dudettes... but encourages me to stay connected!!! thank goodness... that mighta been a deal breaker!!! 

so glad i stumbled on AS... HK made me laugh with tears coming down my face; i've learned respect for legit tree services, learned the difference between hacks & arborists, met phenomenal people... just one of those random things in life that give one a totally new perspective....


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 27, 2008)

Yep... stick around... it only gets better... 

Gary


----------



## joatmon (Dec 27, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> it'll be a delight to meet you!!! someone was telling me last night that you remember me from the old days when i lived on the East Coast... i know the NY/Canadian crowd were confused when i drove 900+ miles one way to my first GTG... and my 2nd... and my 3rd... actually, i was kind of confused why i did it as well LOL but just enjoy the total focus on the saws, something i knew absolutely nothing about... and now i only know a bit more...
> 
> at the 2nd one, after i had won over most of the guys, one whipper snapper asked "who's the loud b!tch over there?" well, he scurried away with his tail between his legs after the guys got done with him... i just show up, enjoy the company, and leave after a great time with phenomenal people who share a common love of chainsaws...
> 
> at Bookerdog's, i got to see the Gorge... this time, i'll be going to the Oregon Coast as part of my GTG experience!!! Anyway, it's ALL GOOD!!! but Slowp and Gologit like to play dress-up and set me up in ridiculous poses with saws... and as a woman who even designed an East Coast business that included me playing dress-up everyday, it works! And they have fun!!! so, be ready for a weekend of pure delight.... great food... and lots & lots of chainsaws...



TH,

You weren't a Cafe & The Some regular were you?

Joat


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 27, 2008)

Where is Booker????


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 27, 2008)

joatmon said:


> TH,
> 
> You weren't a Cafe & The Some regular were you?
> 
> Joat



nope-- but heard lots of great things about it...


----------



## Gologit (Dec 27, 2008)

*Hey Gary...*



Trinity Honoria said:


> at Bookerdog's, i got to see the Gorge... this time, i'll be going to the Oregon Coast as part of my GTG experience!!! Anyway, it's ALL GOOD!!! but Slowp and Gologit like to play dress-up and set me up in ridiculous poses with saws... and as a woman who even designed an East Coast business that included me playing dress-up everyday, it works! And they have fun!!! so, be ready for a weekend of pure delight.... great food... and lots & lots of chainsaws...



Don't let her kid you. After Slowp and I got her all rigged out like a PNW faller and she ran my Ancient 066 for awhile I thought I was gonna have to arm rassle her to get my saw back. Last I heard she was looking for a talley book, some wool socks, and a good set of caulks. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Burvol (Dec 27, 2008)

I look forward to making it this year!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 27, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Don't let her kid you. After Slowp and I got her all rigged out like a PNW faller and she ran my Ancient 066 for awhile I thought I was gonna have to arm rassle her to get my saw back. Last I heard she was looking for a talley book, some wool socks, and a good set of caulks. :greenchainsaw:



OMG! you didn't kiss the blarney stone, YOU ARE the blarney stone... my my my... i'm gonna come on down to Oregon all gussied up in pink frou frou stuff... no logger stuff for me... no no no... just be the Chainsaw Groupie that i am... 

(arm rassle? middle aged woman's rage vs. muscle-- i mighta given you a run for your money, darlin...)


----------



## joatmon (Dec 27, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> nope-- but heard lots of great things about it...



TH,

We went a couple of weeks ago for their Christmas show. Basically, the show featured a family of down-on-their-luck rednecks. Elvis. yes, that Elvis, comes down from Heaven to visit them for the season. Elvis claims he picks one special family to visit each year. St. Peter kicks him out of Heaven because of his behavior. Since he wants to visit Earth each year and he knows how far he can push St. Peter, he begins mis-behaving at the proper time.

Doesn't it sound like a show that our own Tommie Hall would enjoy?

Only at Cafe & Them Some,

Joat


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 27, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Don't let her kid you. After Slowp and I got her all rigged out like a PNW faller and she ran my Ancient 066 for awhile I thought I was gonna have to arm rassle her to get my saw back. Last I heard she was looking for a talley book, some wool socks, and a good set of caulks. :greenchainsaw:


And she didnt even get the bar pinched.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 27, 2008)

That saw was sure screaming


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 27, 2008)

y'all are telling big ole whopper fibs... none of it is true... the pictures were all created in PHoto Shop... fibs, i tell you!!!


----------



## slowp (Dec 27, 2008)

Chips were flying. Any preference on color of suspenders for the next one?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 27, 2008)

I only have Black with white or Black with royal Blue or Green with White or Blue with White or Orange with Black or solid black need to expand my collection


----------



## slowp (Dec 27, 2008)

I've gone ninja and wear black ones.


----------



## M.R. (Dec 27, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> y'all are telling big ole whopper fibs... none of it is true... the pictures were all created in PHoto Shop... fibs, i tell you!!!



Yeah... What happens in Vegas should.........


Any idea which rock star said this? 
" you must be aware of the dangers when you have a chainsaw or a women in your hands."

So without reading back eighty some pages. 
Is a gtg sort of like a timber carnavil? [sp?]


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 27, 2008)

M.R. said:


> Yeah... What happens in Vegas should.........
> 
> 
> Any idea which rock star said this?
> ...


Just a bunch of guys and gals getting together. Some bring big collections of new and vintage saws some come to run big saws for first time food and friends a couple guys may get into some unofficial timed cuts i could go just to eat and yap with others round the bond fire.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 27, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Just a bunch of guys and gals getting together. Some bring big collections of new and vintage saws some come to run big saws for first time food and friends a couple guys may get into some unofficial timed cuts i could go just to eat and yap with others round the bond fire.



So should I wear chewed up pants, suspenders and bring my line of BS, Mr. Cedarkerf? I figured I'd show up in some shorts, collared shirt & crocs and try to see who I can get some real advice from. After the pictures are up here, I can say, "Yep that preppy lookin' dude was me." I'm planning an incognito approach, then I can get THE REAL SCOOP


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 27, 2008)

Burvol said:


> So should I wear chewed up pants, suspenders and bring my line of BS, Mr. Cedarkerf? I figured I'd show up in some shorts, collared shirt & crocs and try to see who I can get some real advice from. After the pictures are up here, I can say, "Yep that preppy lookin' dude was me." I'm planning an incognito approach, then I can get THE REAL SCOOP


Preppy sounds good


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 28, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Don't let her kid you. After Slowp and I got her all rigged out like a PNW faller and she ran my Ancient 066 for awhile I thought I was gonna have to arm rassle her to get my saw back. Last I heard she was looking for a talley book, some wool socks, and a good set of caulks. :greenchainsaw:



Ya forgot a Spencer tape... 

Gary


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm gonna bring my 361 twins, my AR-15, and a case of PBR. No, I ain't gonna use the 361s for target practice. I sold the WildThing, so I am out of good chainsaw to use as targets.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 28, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Ya forgot a Spencer tape...
> 
> Gary



oh, great... you're joining _that_ team... sigh... i am doomed....


----------



## Gologit (Dec 28, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> And she didnt even get the bar pinched.



LOL...Smart aleck.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 28, 2008)

Burvol said:


> So should I wear chewed up pants, suspenders and bring my line of BS, Mr. Cedarkerf? I figured I'd show up in some shorts, collared shirt & crocs and try to see who I can get some real advice from. After the pictures are up here, I can say, "Yep that preppy lookin' dude was me." I'm planning an incognito approach, then I can get THE REAL SCOOP



:bang: :bang: :bang:


----------



## slowp (Dec 28, 2008)

Maybe I should bring my tent to use as a changing room. That way, we could go from preppy to formal, to casual. I better buy another bag to carry clothes in.  

I can throw in the tin pants if they survive this winter. They are at the state where some tourists who see me in the parking lot, gape and either walk way around, or grin and talk about "making a statement." But I can't eat in them because I don't want to get the huckleberry stain on them. 

I'll bring the pearls. Pearls go with anything.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 28, 2008)

OK, OK, sorry about that. I'll just be myself. If I put on riggin' clothes, I plan on cutting something. I tell you that. I don't wear my work clothes to be known as a cutter like this guy I know that wears chaps around town (seriously). I prefer to lounge out in shorts and no shirt in hot weather and be comfortable. But I think there might be something to cut :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 28, 2008)

slowp said:


> Maybe I should bring my tent to use as a changing room. That way, we could go from preppy to formal, to casual. I better buy another bag to carry clothes in.
> 
> I can throw in the tin pants if they survive this winter. They are at the state where some tourists who see me in the parking lot, gape and either walk way around, or grin and talk about "making a statement." But I can't eat in them because I don't want to get the huckleberry stain on them.
> 
> I'll bring the pearls. Pearls go with anything.



i don't understand the need for a tent... why the formality??? just step out of the way, strip, put on the next outfit, change the accessories... but i agree, pearls go with everything... i'll wear my black pearls-- they're opera length, so can be worn multiple ways... yes, i think the black pearls will be best!!!

as to huckleberry stains on the tin pants... i'll bring some stain removers, so we can keep you looking spiffy!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 28, 2008)

Trin.. you seem to have forgotten - a "changing room" adds to the mystery...
Bareing it all? - well... we'd just look and go back to the beer. 

But.. pearls... yes.... ooh.... yes...


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 28, 2008)

Burvol said:


> OK, OK, sorry about that. I'll just be myself. If I put on riggin' clothes, I plan on cutting something. I tell you that. I don't wear my work clothes to be known as a cutter like this guy I know that wears chaps around town (seriously). I prefer to lounge out in shorts and no shirt in hot weather and be comfortable. But I think there might be something to cut :greenchainsaw:



actually, i find the GTGs a pretty accepting cluster of folks... so, you can have your cutting wardrobe, and for sitting around the fire jawing, you can be in the shorts... whatever works for you, is just fine... or at least that's my opinion... i'm just a chainsaw groupie, tho, so what do i know???


----------



## slowp (Dec 28, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Ya forgot a Spencer tape...
> 
> Gary



Will there be tape races? 100? 75? or 50 footers? Would we let the Canadians race metric?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Pearls? I believe that this thread has been hyjacked by the jewelry shopping channel. 

:arg: :arg: :arg: :arg: :arg: 

What happened to the four accepted topics for discussion at a GTG, or any tavern in the PNW? Those being: Chainsaws, Beer, Football, and Women. And of course the weather, but that does not count. Old saying here: If you are not complaining about the weather, then you are not living in Oregon.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 28, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Pearls? I believe that this thread has been hyjacked by the jewelry shopping channel.
> 
> :arg: :arg: :arg: :arg: :arg:
> 
> What happened to the four accepted topics for discussion at a GTG, or any tavern in the PNW? Those being: Chainsaws, Beer, Football, and Women. And of course the weather, but that does not count. Old saying here: If you are not complaining about the weather, then you are not living in Oregon.



i dunno-- from your pic, i think some nice baroque pearl drop earrings would set off your eyes...  

well, i am a woman-- a hetero woman, tho, so i don't "talk about women." and i don't believe the side bar discussion is stopping you from talking Chainsaws, Beer, Football or Wimen... slowp & i were just responding to one of your gender discussing his wardrobe options  

hope you come to the GTG and you'll discover neither slowp or i am fluffy... but then, she does have the Barbi stickers...


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 28, 2008)

*River Rat-- talk to us!!!*

I see RR reading this thread... please please please tell us you are going to come play this May at the GTG!!!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> hope you come to the GTG and you'll discover neither slowp or i am fluffy... but then, she does have the Barbi stickers...



Well, I am doing ski patrol on Mt Hood this year, so my showing up at the GTG is going to depend on the patrol schedule. It would be interesting to meet non-fluffy women wearing pearls with Barbie stickers on their chainsaws though. I would think that pearl strings would be like neckties though, and a liability when running saws?


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 28, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Well, I am doing ski patrol on Mt Hood this year, so my showing up at the GTG is going to depend on the patrol schedule. It would be interesting to meet non-fluffy women wearing pearls with Barbie stickers on their chainsaws though. I would think that pearl strings would be like neckties though, and a liability when running saws?



1. thank you for doing ski patrol & helping people stay safe;
2. i ski like i chainsaw-- observer only. So my pearls don't get in the way LOL... but knitting at fireside works for me... and no one seemed to mind... i just stay out of the way (except for Gologit), enjoy the company, and learn more about something i know nothing about...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> I see RR reading this thread... please please please tell us you are going to come play this May at the GTG!!!



what are the days of the GTG.... is it @ Bookerdogs again????

We have been short handed @ work for the last 4 months and I have been super busy since Hurricane Ike,,, I have not had time to hang out on AS lately hoping to be caught up by spring!!!!!!! So I can go if I am lucky,,,,,,,,

My son Trey got Married in October and my daughter Jayme Danielle is getting married in 3 weeks so between family and work I havent had much time to surf the net!!!!!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> 1. thank you for doing ski patrol & helping people stay safe;



Well, thanks. I can assure you that no good deed goes unpunished though.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 28, 2008)

Holy smokes this thread has resurfaced.

I will get back to this with a some dates for everyone to hash out. 

Right now I am killing time while the trucks are getting gased and stocked. This storm we had is gonna keep me busy for probably another week. I should be home I'm hoping for Jan 2nd that way we can do Christmas on the 3rd or 4th. Most likely won't be back here until after then. When I get home I will need to make up lost time with the family. Let see. 8 days and counting since I last saw my family. I got called into work very early on Sat the 20th. 

Just a hint to everyone when your out of power don't yell and scream at the people that are there to turn it back on. If you do most likely you will be asked for your address, best bet then is not to give it to them. Good chance you are about to be put on the bottom of the list.


Keep this thread alive.

BTW my boy got his elk(his first) and now some planning can begin.


Stay warm and stay safe


Owl


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 28, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Well, thanks. I can assure you that no good deep goes unpunished though.



wow! do i ever know that... if you come to the GTG, we gotta talk...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> wow! do i ever know that... if you come to the GTG, we gotta talk...



I answered you!!!!!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i dunno-- from your pic, i think some nice baroque pearl drop earrings would set off your eyes...



Blush... well, I do have Paul Newman eyes. Baby blues.

But the earring thing... I do not think that would work for me. I ran into a logger yesterday trying to pawn a 372 (nice saw, I made him an offer on it). Anyway, he had an earring on his left ear. Same with my 25 year old nephew that works in construction in Bend.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 28, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> what are the days of the GTG.... is it @ Bookerdogs again????
> 
> We have been short handed @ work for the last 4 months and I have been super busy since Hurricane Ike,,, I have not had time to hang out on AS lately hoping to be caught up by spring!!!!!!! So I can go if I am lucky,,,,,,,,
> 
> My son Trey got Married in October and my daughter Jayme Danielle is getting married in 3 weeks so between family and work I havent had much time to surf the net!!!!!



LOL...You sound busy enough for a whole herd of people. The GTG will probably be in Oregon this year but there aren't any dates set yet. 

I haven't had any decent BBQ or huckleberry pie since last year. I'm going into withdrawal.

Right now I got a big batch of red beans and rice getting ready. Some friends from Houma sent me a Care package...boudin, Luzianne dark roast, andouille, Zatarains...man I'm set.


----------



## slowp (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't want to talk about women either. I just found out that my dog is not gay, although it would be OK if he was....

Wooohooo! Went to the grocery store to buy a newspaper and there, in the store, was the kind of sled that I need. I bought it. The firewood dilemma is over. And, I can assure you that now that I have the right stuff for the snow, it will go away and not return to this elevation.   

OK, back to the GTG.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Gologit said:


> LOL...You sound busy enough for a whole herd of people. The GTG will probably be in Oregon this year but there aren't any dates set yet.
> 
> I haven't had any decent BBQ or huckleberry pie since last year. I'm going into withdrawal.
> 
> Right now I got a big batch of red beans and rice getting ready. Some friends from Houma sent me a Care package...boudin, Luzianne dark roast, andouille, Zatarains...man I'm set.



Wowzer!!!!!!

I'll be right over!!!!!


----------



## Gologit (Dec 28, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Wowzer!!!!!!
> 
> I'll be right over!!!!!



BUUUUUUUURP!! Better hurry...I just ate half of it. The only thing missing was a big frosted schooner of Dixie. Barqs is a close second, though.

Hey, try to get out here for the GTG. A lot of the same people will be there plus some welcome new ones. We have to find an 090 and some caulks for Ms. Honoria.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Are we gonna make her start it for amusement?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ahem... be careful... Trin is no shrinking violet...opcorn:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Gologit said:


> BUUUUUUUURP!! Better hurry...I just ate half of it. The only thing missing was a big frosted schooner of Dixie. Barqs is a close second, though.
> 
> Hey, try to get out here for the GTG. A lot of the same people will be there plus some welcome new ones. We have to find an 090 and some caulks for Ms. Honoria.



I'm good.... had Chicken and sausage Gumbo w/rice and potato salad last night and it was very good,,,,,

hoping I can make the GTG,,,, Where @ in Oregon????


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Ahem... be careful... Trin is no shrinking violet...opcorn:



Oh man, you are wreaking my fantacy here! 

I am expecting an earlthy babe in stilletos and a pearl necklace, and being able to get some photos for the others on the site to :jawdrop: at.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 28, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> I'm good.... had Chicken and sausage Gumbo w/rice and potato salad last night and it was very good,,,,,
> 
> hoping I can make the GTG,,,, Where @ in Oregon????



Who cares... it a road trip, and Mow want's that 041 real bad... (it's for sale)..


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 28, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Oh man, you are wreaking my fantacy here!
> 
> I am expecting an earlthy babe in stilletos and a pearl necklace, and being able to get some photos for the others on the site to :jawdrop: at.



define "earlthy":greenchainsaw:


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Who cares... it a road trip, and Mow want's that 041 real bad... (it's for sale)..



...here is a cheap 075 on CL/PDX: 

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/972391366.html


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> define "earlthy":greenchainsaw:



Well, um.... lets see, like of this earth. As opposed to being from Mars, or Venus.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Of course it could also mean that she is green...  like that woman on the first ever Star Trek episode. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 28, 2008)

Trin is definitely "of this earth".


I have a GTG vision... Trin sitting across from Windy with one foot on his chair - he's tied into the lawn chair and it's rocking towards the fire..

"so Windy... tell me how you feel about...."


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Also from the sounds of it, she and SLOWP would prefer to knit a sweater for the 090 rather than run it?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Trin is definity "of this earth".
> 
> 
> I have a GTG vision... Trin sitting across from Windy with one foot on his chair - he's tied into the lawn chair and it's rocking towards the fire..
> ...



Hey! I resemble that remark... 

Maybe I will have to pay Gary to be my bodyguard at the GTG?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 28, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Hey! I resemble that remark...
> 
> Maybe I will have to pay Gary to be my bodyguard at the GTG?



you want a drunk bodyguard..,? lololol

Oh... everyone (except my wife..) will be drunk, so maybe it's o.k.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 28, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Also from the sounds of it, she and SLOWP would prefer to knit a sweater for the 090 rather than run it?



Sigh....wrong again. Boy, are you in for a treat. And some surprises, too.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 28, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Trin is definitely "of this earth".
> 
> 
> I have a GTG vision... Trin sitting across from Windy with one foot on his chair - he's tied into the lawn chair and it's rocking towards the fire..
> ...



Well said.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> you want a drunk bodyguard..,? lololol
> 
> Oh... everyone (except my wife..) will be drunk, so maybe it's o.k.



Well, what do you think I pay with? All I will have there is beer...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 28, 2008)

New title. "Trin, CAD Inquisitor...":greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 28, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Well, what do you think I pay with? All I will have there is beer...



:monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: 

oh... Burp....


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey:
> 
> oh... Burp....



I see it all unfolding now. I just have to supply the chainsaw enterage with beer to protect myself from Trinity at the GTG Matrix Reloaded. Otherwise I will be put to the fire and covered in Barbie stickers by the relentless Southern Warshingtonian women folk?  

Beer has been my personal lifetime savior, including run-ins with the Hells Angles in my wild youth days. A story for me to tell while I am being held to the fire by TH.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 28, 2008)

Gologit said:


> I haven't had any decent BBQ or huckleberry pie since last year. I'm going into withdrawal.
> 
> Right now I got a big batch of red beans and rice getting ready. Some friends from Houma sent me a Care package...boudin, Luzianne dark roast, andouille, Zatarains...man I'm set.



that's right-- rub it in!!! i am in Day 12 of Captivity to PNW snow... and i have had to call Mr Wonderful 3 times on his vacation "Honey, the roof on the front deck just collapsed..." "Sweetie, the rafters just collapsed over the hot tub..." and "Hello, this is Calamity Trin calling... the supports on the roof over the back deck are falling out, one at a time..."

so i made comfort food... nuthin' fancy like yours, Bob, but eggs over easy, sauteed onions, and toast... cuz i still can't get to the blasted road to get Ben & Jerry's... sigh...

go ahead-- rub it in that you are not captive and have gourmet foods in your pantry... sigh...


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> that's right-- rub it in!!! i am in Day 12 of Captivity to PNW snow... and i have had to call Mr Wonderful 3 times on his vacation "Honey, the roof on the front deck just collapsed..." "Sweetie, the rafters just collapsed over the hot tub..." and "Hello, this is Calamity Trin calling... the supports on the roof over the back deck are falling out, one at a time..."
> 
> so i made comfort food... nuthin' fancy like yours, Bob, but eggs over easy, sauteed onions, and toast... cuz i still can't get to the blasted road to get Ben & Jerry's... sigh...
> 
> go ahead-- rub it in that you are not captive and have gourmet foods in your pantry... sigh...



Ah ha... so it would help me in my casue at the GTG if in fact I was a gourmet chef in Carmel when I was in my early 20's? I mean, other than bringing a lot of beer?

Snow finally melted here yesterday and today. Just a burm of snow along the highway where the plows dumped the snow, and some left on the lawns. You have me on the hot tub though; mine is in storage across town. I need to set it up before skiing full time. Was headed up there today, but the report from Meadows was dismal. So its football for me today. And beer. Oh, and a light butter cream sauce over sauteed basa and fuk choi (flied lice).


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 28, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Ah ha... so it would help me in my casue at the GTG if in fact I was a gourmet chef in Carmel when I was in my early 20's? I mean, other than bringing a lot of beer?
> 
> .





Maybe, but what would we do with RR2?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Maybe, but what would we do with RR2?



What is RR2?


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 28, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Ah ha... so it would help me in my casue at the GTG if in fact I was a gourmet chef in Carmel when I was in my early 20's? I mean, other than bringing a lot of beer?



well, let's see what i need to cover to get you caught up to date... my name was Trinity before Matrix (it's on my birth certificate!!!); i haven't had a beer since 1977 (which leaves more for you); and it's true-- i'm not a shrinking violet, but i've only been known to become aggressive toward one individual at a GTG and mentioning his name isn't permitted here any longer... but i'll be glad to share the story at GTG... and lastly, Gologit is right on the money-- are you in for some pleasant surprises at the GTG!!! 

oh, yes, slowp is in So Wash, i am up near Lakeside outside Seattle... and i'm a transplant from the Deep South... so, even if i lived near slowp, i'd not be a Southern Washington woman... just a simple woman from the South... :blush:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 28, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Maybe, but what would we do with RR2?



we let him touch a bloody saw!!! last time, he was so generous with cooking for all of us... maybe he & the Wind One can share chef duties???


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> well, let's see what i need to cover to get you caught up to date... my name was Trinity before Matrix (it's on my birth certificate!!!); i haven't had a beer since 1977 (which leaves more for you); and it's true-- i'm not a shrinking violet, but i've only been known to become aggressive toward one individual at a GTG and mentioning his name isn't permitted here any longer...



Looks like I missed all the action at the last PNW GTG. Alas I was in the throws of breaking up with the ex, and down south of Eugene. Agressive toward a fellow that was at the last GTG, his name is not permitted here any more??? :monkey: Yep, I missed something there. 

Me thought that you were out there toward Mt. Adams rather than up there north of Reineer. Trinity... I would never use a real name here on a web site that is gleened by information harvesters 24/7 for any and all details about anyone and everything. I had an account broken into on Ebay a few years ago and my ID was used to sell stolen Kawasaki motorcycles there. Since then I am beyond paranoid about leaving any personal information about anything on a site like this one. Especially my birthday, name, or address. Even the town I live in, or state is information for someone out there someplace.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 28, 2008)

windthrown said:


> You have me on the hot tub though; mine is in storage across town. I need to set it up before skiing full time. Was headed up there today, but the report from Meadows was dismal. So its football for me today. And beer. Oh, and a light butter cream sauce over sauteed basa and fuk choi (flied lice).



well, i don't know if i really have you beat on the hot tub-- it's outside, Mr Wonderful didn't like the power bill so it's 50 deg until the temp stays above 40deg for a while... and he's gone until Jan 4... so i have a cold-tub i guess... LOL but he's staying at a resort with a HOT hot tub... blast! As soon as i can get off the property, i'll be headed for the Y and soak in a hot tub that has a reasonable temperature...  

and as the cable is still out here since the Christmas Day electrical black out, i was thinking-- OK, so i prefer to work on quilts while i'm watching TV, but just think about the SPORTS fans who live around here and also have no cable... now, that's agony!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 28, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> we let him touch a bloody saw!!! last time, he was so generous with cooking for all of us... maybe he & the Wind One can share chef duties???



Hmmm... Windy needs to earn his rank.. Sous Chef maybe...


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hmmm... Windy need to earn his rank.. Sous Chef maybe...



No soup for you!!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 28, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> and as the cable is still out here since the Christmas Day electrical black out, i was thinking-- OK, so i prefer to work on quilts while i'm watching TV, but just think about the SPORTS fans who live around here and also have no cable... now, that's agony!!!



Two words... "rabbit ears"... They still work until Feb 19th...

A "Real" sports fan will slog though the snow to the highway, hitch a ride to the nearest bar and indulge their addictions... I, on the other hand, would rather shovel snow...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 28, 2008)

windthrown said:


> No soup for you!!!!!!



:monkey: 

Beer is soup to me...


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 28, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Looks like I missed all the action at the last PNW GTG. Alas I was in the throws of breaking up with the ex, and down south of Eugene. Agressive toward a fellow that was at the last GTG, his name is not permitted here any more??? :monkey: Yep, I missed something there.
> 
> Me thought that you were out there toward Mt. Adams rather than up there north of Reineer. Trinity... I would never use a real name here on a web site that is gleened by information harvesters 24/7 for any and all details about anyone and everything. I had an account broken into on Ebay a few years ago and my ID was used to sell stolen Kawasaki motorcycles there. Since then I am beyond paranoid about leaving any personal information about anything on a site like this one. Especially my birthday, name, or address. Even the town I live in, or state is information for someone out there someplace.




no-- the aggression occured at a GTG in New York... i was a GTG groupie back East before i moved out to the lovely PNW... the last PNW GTG-- let's see, someone almost fell in the bonfire, i think there was a competition for the most creative gas can shape, and Gologit won the "Pie eating contest."

as to my name-- i signed on here to find out about a tree on my South Carolina home-- never knew where it would lead!!! A Mainer here on AS found me in two key strokes-- called me at 2am... just life. No big deal. But i appreciate your advice and concern... i don't use the full name anywhere anymore... but now, it's widely known here... too late to change!!!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> :monkey:
> 
> Beer is soup to me...



Beer is liquid bread. Too thin for soup. (the Soup Nazi)


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 28, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Beer is liquid bread. Too thin for soup. (the Soup Nazi)



:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> no-- the aggression occured at a GTG in New York... i was a GTG groupie back East before i moved out to the lovely PNW... the last PNW GTG-- let's see, someone almost fell in the bonfire, i think there was a competition for the most creative gas can shape, and Gologit won the "Pie eating contest."
> 
> as to my name-- i signed on here to find out about a tree on my South Carolina home-- never knew where it would lead!!! A Mainer here on AS found me in two key strokes-- called me at 2am... just life. No big deal. But i appreciate your advice and concern... i don't use the full name anywhere anymore... but now, it's widely known here... too late to change!!!



New York? And the south? And then the PNW? Wow... been around as much as myself. OR, FL, OR, NY, OR, CA, then OR again. 

As for the information harvestors, I am not joking about that stuff. I was a computer chip designer at my last job before falling for the love of my life and moving onto her sheep ranch (I was an engineer for 15 years or so). Anyway, they are out there, churning up any and all information about people to use for ID theft. I mean, they are sitting there in India, Venezuela, China, Nigeria, and a lot of other places, looking for names, dates and numbers to match up to people in order to gain access to accounts, files, or credit. You can do just about anything with a name, address, SS number and birthday. Just knowing your address and nothing else, I can tell you what you paid for your house, how much you owe on it, if you have had any late payments, and where your last mortgage was financed. It is that easy... be warned.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 28, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> that's right-- rub it in!!! i am in Day 12 of Captivity to PNW snow... and i have had to call Mr Wonderful 3 times on his vacation "Honey, the roof on the front deck just collapsed..." "Sweetie, the rafters just collapsed over the hot tub..." and "Hello, this is Calamity Trin calling... the supports on the roof over the back deck are falling out, one at a time..."
> 
> so i made comfort food... nuthin' fancy like yours, Bob, but eggs over easy, sauteed onions, and toast... cuz i still can't get to the blasted road to get Ben & Jerry's... sigh...
> 
> go ahead-- rub it in that you are not captive and have gourmet foods in your pantry... sigh...



No gourmet to it...just simple country food. Po' folks food. Cajun food is mostly stuff that can be found in your back yard...if your back yard includes Bayou LaFourche that is. I usually get a little care package from some Cajun friends every year...sometimes more often if I grovel a lot. And the less you know about andouille, especially andouille blanc, the better you'll like it.

What are you going to be knitting at the GTG? (Now we're back on topic)


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 28, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Just knowing your address and nothing else, I can tell you what you paid for your house, how much you owe on it, if you have had any late payments, and where your last mortgage was financed. It is that easy... be warned.



if you tell me where my mortgage was, i'd fall over-- the house was a gift!!! i prefer cash... or gifts  not into running up a personal debt...

but i know you're 100% correct... not doubting you at all... sorry the shepherdess didn't work out... come to the GTG, play with chainsaws, drink beer, perhaps BBQ a bit and just have a great time-- and i promise those were lies about me tying you up to a chair... promise!!!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> if you tell me where my mortgage was, i'd fall over-- the house was a gift!!! i prefer cash... or gifts  not into running up a personal debt...
> 
> but i know you're 100% correct... not doubting you at all... sorry the shepherdess didn't work out... come to the GTG, play with chainsaws, drink beer, perhaps BBQ a bit and just have a great time-- and i promise those were lies about me tying you up to a chair... promise!!!



:monkey: I can see Andy smirking up there in WA... :monkey: 
:monkey: and Bob smirking down ther in CA... :monkey: 

I will still bring a 12 pack for Gary as insurance. :greenchainsaw: 

Cash for the house is good. Not running up personal debt is also good. You are rare though; the average US personal CC debt is like $8k, and average US total debt with mortgage is probably more than most houses are worth now.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow got half way up the drive way in two wheel drive tonight still have 10 " of snow on the ground but fortunately 4x4 gets us around.


----------



## slowp (Dec 28, 2008)

Hmmmm. I am doing an experiment. I put together another tool brought here from Up Nort in da woods called a roof rake. I have removed the slush from part of the roof and not on the other. I will report on which gutter melts the quickest. I don't want to use my hot tub because it is under one of the non working gutters and even if I wear a hat, the drip is annoying. 

Ok, I guess I must bring huckleberry pie, maybe an apple one too. I need to make more salsa. I still have the fold up table and maybe bring the dressing room tent. 

What size shoes do you wear, Trinity? I've got my duct taped falling apart caulks (which are in the going to the dump pile) and then the Wescos which I don't like and I'll have my Kuliens but they are not for play or sharing. So, if you have the same size feet, you can wear some authentic boots for your portrait with the 090. Oh, I also have the ankle high Chinese made pair too. They are big on me. NO COMMENTS.:angry2: 
Oh and there's the Orange Viking Sauna Caulks too. They are ready to go to Ireland and retake the island. I think I have too many boots. And I forgot the antique Wescos! I think I have BAD.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 28, 2008)

slowp said:


> Hmmmm. I am doing an experiment. I put together another tool brought here from Up Nort in da woods called a roof rake. I have removed the slush from part of the roof and not on the other. I will report on which gutter melts the quickest. I don't want to use my hot tub because it is under one of the non working gutters and even if I wear a hat, the drip is annoying.
> 
> Ok, I guess I must bring huckleberry pie, maybe an apple one too. I need to make more salsa. I still have the fold up table and maybe bring the dressing room tent.
> 
> ...



That's nice, wanting to loan Trinity a pair of your boots. Probably won't work, though. She has normal sized feet. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Dec 28, 2008)

Gologit said:


> That's nice, wanting to loan Trinity a pair of your boots. Probably won't work, though. She has normal sized feet. :hmm3grin2orange:



Well, then they'll fit her just right or we'll stuff some newspaper in the toes.:hmm3grin2orange: Back at ya.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Since when were calks suppoed to actually fit? I heard guys talk about them taking 3 years to break in right.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Hey!!!!!!*



windthrown said:


> What is RR2?



I resemble that statement!!!!!!!

Just cause you were a gourmet Chef,,,,,,, in your younger days you can be the head cook and I'll be your setup man,,, and bring ya cold beers!!!!! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 29, 2008)

windthrown said:


> I heard guys talk about them taking 3 years to break in right.



most men say this about their wives, too... it's all that male bonding thing...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 29, 2008)

3? you are so wrong... we just say that to make ourselves feel better... more like 30...:monkey:

Hmmm... maybe it's us that gets broken...


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 29, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> I resemble that statement!!!!!!!
> 
> Just cause you were a gourmet Chef,,,,,,, in your younger days you can be the head cook and I'll be your setup man,,, and bring ya cold beers!!!!! :greenchainsaw:



sweetie, someone posted a BBQ sauce for me (#307 in Booker Dog GTG thread)-- and you remarked you add things to it... since you will be traveling (you notice, i didn't say IF you are coming... i said you WILL be <grin>) anyway, did you want me to make sauce to bring to the GTG? i'll only be traveling 4+ hours by car, so can easily carry it... let me know if you want me to & what recipe... even if i only do the inital part, and you add the secret ingredients etc once there... and i can bring along a crock pot or two for simmering it in the motel over night if need be...


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 29, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> 3? you are so wrong... we just say that to make ourselves feel better... more like 30...:monkey:
> 
> Hmmm... maybe it's us that gets broken...



i've never made it to 30-- and for that i am grateful!!! 

just so glad i am at a stage of life where i embrace people as they are and no longer try to change them... such as, trying to convince people that "no, you don't need one more chainsaw..." :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Chopwood (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Trin,
You know we miss you over here. Hope your holidays have been great.
Andy

PS. You guys will laugh like hell when she tells the story of the unnamed man.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 29, 2008)

Chopwood said:


> Hey Trin,
> You know we miss you over here. Hope your holidays have been great.
> Andy
> 
> PS. You guys will laugh like hell when she tells the story of the unnamed man.



i miss you fellas too... i've been held captive by a PNW snow storm for 12 days now... sigh... but talking about a GTG in warm weather has me all a'dither! 

i'll be y'all don't have a score keeper half as entertaining as myself!!! say hey to the group!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 29, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> 3? you are so wrong... we just say that to make ourselves feel better... more like 30...:monkey:
> 
> Hmmm... maybe it's us that gets broken...



Well, I failed after 4 myself. Something about toilet lids being left up and not letting her have her way, and my being too smart, and her being a slob, and well, it just goes down hill from there...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 29, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i miss you fellas too... i've been held captive by a PNW snow storm for 12 days now... sigh... but talking about a GTG in warm weather has me all a'dither!
> 
> i'll be y'all don't have a score keeper half as entertaining as myself!!! say hey to the group!



Well... as you don't have TV, let me tell you what's happening.


Monday pm/night - storm... Snow around here...

Tuesday/wednesday - storm... just wet wet wet and windy.

Thursday/Friday - strong storm, wet, windy with snow possible.


lololol :bang: :bang: :bang:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 29, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Well, I failed after 4 myself. Something about toilet lids being left up and not letting her have her way, and my being too smart, and her being a slob, and well, it just goes down hill from there...



Oh dear... I was there at 2, 4, 8, 11, 15, 20, ..... but hung in there for whatever reason, and glad I did.


Seems to be pretty good now though (24 + 4 more "togther")


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 29, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Well... as you don't have TV, let me tell you what's happening.
> 
> 
> Monday pm/night - storm... Snow around here...
> ...



gracious! where are you getting your weather? the weather i'm finding is all rain-related... maybe slight flurries on Thursday... 

you are disrupting my planning my wardrobe for the GTG-- just found a great side to get a hickory shirt of my very own!!! but considering UPS can't even do my road (things sitting in Everett since 12/23...) who am i kidding? even if i order it now, i won't get it in time to enhance it with sequins & fringe etc....


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 29, 2008)

King5..... just watched it..

For you.... http://www.king5.com/weather/

Oh.. we are the "higher hills... not "seattle".


----------



## slowp (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, we won't have the TV reporters telling us not to stand under avalanching metal roofs, sled without helmets, drive anywhere, and how dire things are. Well, I'm off today to go fill in blanks for data input, maybe do some filing, which I hate, and of course, shovel slush. I don't think we can get into the woods.   Twinkle would have to work if we could get out.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 29, 2008)

windthrown said:


> I will still bring a 12 pack for Gary as insurance.



Gonna take more than that... 

Gary


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 29, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Gonna take more than that...
> 
> Gary



ok, so i see you're negotiating payment to protect Windy from me... to act as his body guard. hmmmm this is getting more and more interesting with each post... 

Gary, make sure you collect enough payment-- in advance! you've 'observed' me a long long time... you know my style :biggrinbounce2: ... just want to make certain you're given proper compensation!!!


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 29, 2008)

No worries Trin... After 12 beers... I won't be much help anyways... 

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 29, 2008)

Morning Bob oak google it go log it


----------



## M.R. (Dec 29, 2008)

slowp said:


> Ok, I guess I must bring huckleberry pie, maybe an apple one too. I need to make more salsa. I still have the fold up table and maybe bring the dressing room tent. QUOTE]
> 
> On our side of the state those huckleberries come pretty dear :love1: , will usually s-t-r-e-t-c-h them out with apples as a filler.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 29, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> No worries Trin... After 12 beers... I won't be much help anyways...
> 
> Gary



you really don't need to be much help, as i am just a simple woman who shows up to listen to chainsaws... not sure where the bodyguard thing started anyway... slowp and i will be comparing pearls and Barbi stickers... i'll be getting you another beer out of Windy's cooler, and seeing if Bob got his blade pinched... i really don't show up for show-downs... that's another crowd... not the crowd i met last time at the PNW GTG... 

but you need compensation, just in case i go wild, you know...


----------



## windthrown (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, as usual its all Lake's fault, see? He said Trinity would hold me to the fire at the GTG. So I have to hire Gary with beer to prevent that from happening. As a result Gary might get too close to the bonfire and light things up. After all, he is made of half oil threads anyway, and he spontaneously ignites! Of course it does not end there. 

Meanwhile SLOWP and Trinity are doing a fashion show and happen to be wearing these frilly mid-east veils and willowey clothes, and they get too near Gary and light up as well. By about then the smokejumpers go into response mode and spray Gary and the women down with fire retardant foam. Of course it does not end there either, but I will pause now for literary "effect".


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 29, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Well, as usual its all Lake's fault, see? He said Trinity would hold me to the fire at the GTG. So I have to hire Gary with beer to prevent that from happening. As a result Gary might get too close to the bonfire and light things up. After all, he is made of half oil threads anyway, and he spontaneously ignites! Of course it does not end there.
> 
> Meanwhile SLOWP and Trinity are doing a fashion show and happen to be wearing these frilly mid-east veils and willowey clothes, and they get too near Gary and light up as well. By about then the *smokejumpers go into response mode and spray Gary and the women down with fire retardant *foam. Of course it does not end there either, but I will pause now for literary "effect".



Did you just call me a retard??? LMAO... 

Gary


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 29, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Did you just call me a retard??? LMAO...
> 
> Gary



methinks our pal Windy is going to get some major surprises _*if *_he comes to the GTG... my my my...


----------



## Gologit (Dec 29, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> you really don't need to be much help, as i am just a simple woman who shows up to listen to chainsaws... not sure where the bodyguard thing started anyway... slowp and i will be comparing pearls and Barbi stickers... i'll be getting you another beer out of Windy's cooler, and seeing if Bob got his blade pinched... i really don't show up for show-downs... that's another crowd... not the crowd i met last time at the PNW GTG...
> 
> but you need compensation, just in case i go wild, you know...



LOL....Tell you what...I'll get my saw hung up again if Chowdozer does his "Attack of the Folding Lawn Chair" routine. Entertainment all around.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 29, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> methinks our pal Windy is going to get some major surprises _*if *_he comes to the GTG... my my my...



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! 

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 29, 2008)

Gologit said:


> LOL....Tell you what...I'll get my saw hung up again if Chowdozer does his "Attack of the Folding Lawn Chair" routine. Entertainment all around.


Yes an encore performance of the collapsing chair would be great.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 29, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Yes an encore performance of the collapsing chair would be great.



Yup...and this time somebody should get it on video.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 29, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Yup...and this time somebody should get it on video.


Think I mite pick up a video camera for the get together.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 29, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Yes an encore performance of the collapsing chair would be great.



and i missed it... BLAST! did that happen Friday night or Saturday night? was that during the creation of the Picasso-inspired gas container???


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 29, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> and i missed it... BLAST! did that happen Friday night or Saturday night? was that during the creation of the Picasso-inspired gas container???


That was saturday nite. A cant miss event


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 29, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> That was saturday nite. A cant miss event



<ahem> the one who brung me to the dance had sent me back to the motel... so i missed it!!! a never-again opportunity!!!


----------



## slowp (Dec 29, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Well, as usual its all Lake's fault, see? He said Trinity would hold me to the fire at the GTG. So I have to hire Gary with beer to prevent that from happening. As a result Gary might get too close to the bonfire and light things up. After all, he is made of half oil threads anyway, and he spontaneously ignites! Of course it does not end there.
> 
> Meanwhile SLOWP and Trinity are doing a fashion show and happen to be wearing these frilly mid-east veils and willowey clothes, and they get too near Gary and light up as well. By about then the smokejumpers go into response mode and spray Gary and the women down with fire retardant foam. Of course it does not end there either, but I will pause now for literary "effect".



This is too weird. Maybe you need to get out of the house and go to town for a while?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 29, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Morning Bob oak google it go log it



Das a Good one!!!!!!! Brian,,,, :agree2: 

Booker Dog thought it was google it!!!!!!!!! or whateva!!!!!!


I LMAO!!!!!!! when I heard that one!!!!!!

where is Windy's place???????:monkey:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 29, 2008)

slowp said:


> This is too weird. Maybe you need to get out of the house and go to town for a while?


----------



## Gologit (Dec 29, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Das a Good one!!!!!!! Brian,,,, :agree2:
> 
> Booker Dog thought it was google it!!!!!!!!! or whateva!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Yeah, yeah, yeah. Chowdozer started that. You guys need to call Hooked On Phonics and get your money back.:greenchainsaw: 

I don't think Windy has a place right now...he's kind of schlepping around the PNW looking for food and shelter. Busking sort of...but without the music.

From what I gather Spotted Owl is going to host this year. West of Salem around Willamena somewhere. 

If you need a ride up let me know. Fair warning, the Yuppie Crummy is out of the picture (long story) so unless I win the lotto we'll be crammed into the Tacoma.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 29, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah. Chowdozer started that. You guys need to call Hooked On Phonics and get your money back.:greenchainsaw:
> 
> I don't think Windy has a place right now...he's kind of schlepping around the PNW looking for food and shelter. Busking sort of...but without the music.
> 
> ...


We've got lots of time Bob!:chainsawguy:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 29, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah. Chowdozer started that. You guys need to call Hooked On Phonics and get your money back.:greenchainsaw:
> 
> I don't think Windy has a place right now...he's kind of schlepping around the PNW looking for food and shelter. Busking sort of...but without the music.
> 
> ...



No problem,,,,,, I am right @ home in a PU w/4WD,,,,, in my sawyer/stumpin business we use a couple of 1 ton FWD's,,,, everyday!!!!!


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 29, 2008)

Howdy all! 

Where we at on this thing? I can't keep up any more, no time.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 29, 2008)

wood4heat said:


> Howdy all!
> 
> Where we at on this thing? I can't keep up any more, no time.



Yoo Hoo~!!! do you still make PERFECT ice cream??? i sure hope so... 

no dates have been proposed; the month of May is being tossed around; Spotted Owl is going to send out potential dates to get feedback... River Rat is probably coming... slowp is saving huckleberries and i think approx 1200 chainsaws are arriving...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Trin.. you like that little windstorm this Pm? Snow om the way right now...:bang: :bang:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 29, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey Trin.. you like that little windstorm this Pm? Snow om the way right now...:bang: :bang:



Blast, Andy! i finally got Cable back on... of course, had to report more damage to Mr Wonderful... and had to start the day snow-wading to stop the broken hose from draining the well... sigh... 

we didn't get the wind you did... i heard on the radio that there was power lost over your way due to trees falling... thought of you... 

and stop that "snow" word! i am planning on doing the polar swim in Kirkland on New Years Day... i don't want it to SNOW! i want to be able to leave the Compound FOR ONE DAY!!! JUST ONE DAY!!!  that's all i want... 

(Day #13 of Captivity in PNW Snow)


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 29, 2008)

My first day out was today... hours of digging to get my truck to the top of the driveway (5 tries..), and all to take our precious 21 3/4 year old kitty for one last trip to the vet... I've has better days... in fact, almost all of them were better than this.

Woodinville-Duvall Rd is blocked by trees just east of us, but we have power.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 29, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> My first day out was today... hours of digging to get my truck to the top of the driveway (5 tries..), and all to take our precious 21 3/4 year old kitty for one last trip to the vet... I've has better days... in fact, almost all of them were better then this.



so sorry for the reason of your trip... i send big hugs...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 29, 2008)

I need them. Testosterone doesn't protect me like it's supposed too..:monkey:

O.K... 
Moving right along...


----------



## M.R. (Dec 29, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> <ahem> the one who brung me to the dance had sent me back to the motel... so i missed it!!! a never-again opportunity!!!



A dance, is this anything like the scene from 'Paint Your Wagon' that has the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band a playin, I can just picture Gary & Wind a prancing thru the Gary Goo! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 29, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i think approx 1200 chainsaws are arriving...



I will bring bout' 10, nothing stock of course:

let's see... 880, 390xp, 385xp, 372xpw, MS460, MS440 (brandnew, still stock right now) 7900, 2100xp, MS660s...


----------



## Gologit (Dec 29, 2008)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I will bring bout' 10, nothing stock of course:
> 
> let's see... 880, 390xp, 385xp, 372xp, MS460, MS440 (brandnew, still stock right now) 7900, 2100xp, MS660s...



LOL...Note to self....Leave checkbook at home.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 29, 2008)

Gologit said:


> LOL...Note to self....Leave checkbook at home.



You have good credit with me Bob.
Impluse buy now, pay later!


----------



## Gologit (Dec 29, 2008)

Tree Sling'r said:


> You have good credit with me Bob.
> Impluse buy now, pay later!



LOL...That's the story of my life. Uh, how modded is that 660?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 29, 2008)

Gologit said:


> LOL...That's the story of my life. Uh, how modded is that 660?



Loaned it out to some cutters, who run modded saws from all over and they told me it was the best, snappiest saw they had ever run...
I have not run it. But, it is the full blown Sally, even got ceramic bearings.

The crappy part is, that they used it in a burn, so it is filthy.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 29, 2008)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Loaned it out to some cutters, who run modded saws from all over and they told me it was the best, snappiest saw they had ever run...
> I have not run it. But, it is the full blown Sally, even got ceramic bearings.
> 
> The crappy part is, that they used it in a burn, so it is filthy.



Yeah, burns do that.


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 29, 2008)

I can still do the ice cream but not before May. After will be spotty at best. I will be in emt classes Saturdays through April 30th and starting the firefighter academy shortly after that. I am hoping to make it to the gtg though!


----------



## slowp (Dec 29, 2008)

I got out today into the woods. There's new blowdown and one looks like it'll stand back up if a woodcutter cuts it wrong. And the mill is off for 3 weeks so it might. We got the wind and nasty wet snow. It was snowing hard up at the unit, and people were driving the road because it was plowed and they thought they would drive on up over Babyshoe Pass and drop down to the Gorge. Unfortunately for them, the plowing doesn't go nearly that far. What fun we have in Winter! I met a big motorhome heading up that way.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 30, 2008)

wood4heat said:


> I can still do the ice cream but not before May. After will be spotty at best. I will be in emt classes Saturdays through April 30th and starting the firefighter academy shortly after that. I am hoping to make it to the gtg though!



i applaud your progress in these classes!!! But can we spirit you away from the academy??? you know-- sneak in under the dark of night... quiet like a bunch of mice...


----------



## windthrown (Dec 30, 2008)

slowp said:


> This is too weird. Maybe you need to get out of the house and go to town for a while?



Too weird? Maybe. Cabin feaver. All the damn snow! Went up and skied my arse off today. Or rather, tonight. Caught Mt Hood between storms. Was great to get on the boards again. My quads are screaming at me for doing all the black diamond runs. I pushed it and skied for about 6 hours. Only 2 beer stops.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 30, 2008)

Gologit said:


> I don't think Windy has a place right now...he's kind of schlepping around the PNW looking for food and shelter. Busking sort of...but without the music.



Yep. Windy's old place is still there in Yoncalla/Elkton, with Windy's orange cat and vineyard. However the ex and I split up and it was her ranch. So I took the 361 and wandered around northern California in late summer and knocked some trees down in Mendocino. Then I came back to northern Orygun where I am staying with my oldest brother in rural suburbia through the winter.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 30, 2008)

Had a weird idea today on the slopes... a winter PNW Chapter of the AS GTG ski trip! To Mt Hood... any takers?


----------



## slowp (Dec 30, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Had a weird idea today on the slopes... a winter PNW Chapter of the AS GTG ski trip! To Mt Hood... any takers?



My knees have been owieing this year. Too many batches of cookies tested.
I'd just have to ski the cruising runs and I refuse to ski on weekends. I once worked, actually thrice plus one as a lifty, worked winters at ski areas and learned to love weekday skiing. We get spoiled.


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 30, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i applaud your progress in these classes!!! But can we spirit you away from the academy??? you know-- sneak in under the dark of night... quiet like a bunch of mice...



Thanks but it's not that kind of place. I go in for my classes and then back home. You could sneak me out of the house if you want.


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 30, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Had a weird idea today on the slopes... a winter PNW Chapter of the AS GTG ski trip! To Mt Hood... any takers?



Are knuckle draggers invited?


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 30, 2008)

wood4heat said:


> Thanks but it's not that kind of place. I go in for my classes and then back home. You could sneak me out of the house if you want.



hopefully you can be able to come to the GTG for a break from studying... yes, that's what's important... i'm not thinking about your deliciouis ice cream at all... nope nope nope... only thinking of what's best for you...  yep... that's the story and i'm sticking to it!!! :yoyo:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 30, 2008)

slowp said:


> My knees have been owieing this year. Too many batches of cookies tested.
> I'd just have to ski the cruising runs and I refuse to ski on weekends. I once worked, actually thrice plus one as a lifty, worked winters at ski areas and learned to love weekday skiing. We get spoiled.





I'm almost with you - I don't like to ski the cruising runs, and I refuse to ski the weekends...

Cookie solution - mail them off to me. I'll send you a report within minutes...


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 30, 2008)

So slowp needs quality control testers im on board


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 30, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> So slowp needs quality control testers im on board



Sounds like she need Quantity control testers.. I'm still on.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 30, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Sounds like she need Quantity control testers.. I'm still on.


Either way i am willing


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 30, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Had a weird idea today on the slopes... a winter PNW Chapter of the AS GTG ski trip! To Mt Hood... any takers?



i only ski by warming a bar stool for the Real Skiers...

and since this is Day #14 of my Captivity, i doubt i can make it to a mountain LOL...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 30, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> sweetie, someone posted a BBQ sauce for me (#307 in Booker Dog GTG thread)-- and you remarked you add things to it... since you will be traveling (you notice, i didn't say IF you are coming... i said you WILL be <grin>) anyway, did you want me to make sauce to bring to the GTG? i'll only be traveling 4+ hours by car, so can easily carry it... let me know if you want me to & what recipe... even if i only do the inital part, and you add the secret ingredients etc once there... and i can bring along a crock pot or two for simmering it in the motel over night if need be...



Well if I am so blessed to make it to Boboak's,,,, aka,,,, google,,,, go and logit's in time for a ride in the Tacoma to The Spotted Owls Humble Abode!!!!!! I will have shipped all the required fixins fer the BarB Q sauce (and a couple of my new modded worksaws) ahead and you make yours and we will compare!!!!!

What'dya think!!!!!!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 30, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Well if I am so blessed to make it to Boboak,,,, aka,,,, google,,,, go and logit's in time for a ride in the Tacoma to The Spotted Owls Humble Abode!!!!!! I will have shipped all the required fixins fer the BarB Q sauce (and a couple of my new modded worksaws) ahead and you make yours and we will compare!!!!!
> 
> What'dya think!!!!!!



mine is untried... but hey, i'm up to the challenge! my Canadian housemate swears by it!!!

did i gather that you're shipping your saws IN THE BBQ SAUCE? is this a new modification technique???


----------



## windthrown (Dec 30, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> mine is untried... but hey, i'm up to the challenge! my Canadian housemate swears by it!!!
> 
> did i gather that you're shipping your saws IN THE BBQ SAUCE? is this a new modification technique???



Oh no... Stihl BBQ sauce, sounds like the making of another :censored: oil thread! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> mine is untried... but hey, i'm up to the challenge! my Canadian housemate swears by it!!!
> 
> did i gather that you're shipping your saws IN THE BBQ SAUCE? is this a new modification technique???




Well if you gathered that then the answer is NO!!!!!! In the same box maybe,,,, but not *in *the saws!!!!!! :monkey:  :monkey: Please no new oil threads,,,,

But it is a thought???????????? hmmmmm,,,, hickory flavored saw chips???????


----------



## Gologit (Dec 31, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> But it is a thought???????????? hmmmmm,,,, hickory flavored saw chips???????



Well, it would give you your daily dose of fibre. It's organic. It could even be called recycling. I like the idea. You guys try some and let me know.


----------



## PB (Dec 31, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Well, it would give you your daily dose of fibre. It's organic. It could even be called recycling. I like the idea. You guys try some and let me know.



It's better than you would think. Just wash it down with a strong IPA and you're good to go.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 31, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> It's better than you would think. Just wash it down with a strong IPA and you're good to go.



Yeah, literally. I envision big lines at the blue room and lot's of GTGrs trotting knock-kneed off into the woods with a roll of paper towels clutched in one hand and a frantic expression on their face.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Trin.. Still in captivity? 

I got my truck out two day ago, and left it parked over at my neighbors. Forgot to cone off the driveway entrance, and last night UPS roared (they always "roar") down to deliver a package... 40 minutes later after churning up the ice down to the gravel and sliding off many times, they got out again... :greenchainsaw: 


Another big storm tomorrow... mainly wind and rain though...


----------



## M.R. (Dec 31, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Yeah, literally. I envision big lines at the blue room and lot's of GTGrs trotting knock-kneed off into the woods with a roll of paper towels clutched in one hand and a frantic expression on their face.



The knock-kneed ones likely aren't going to make it, my money will be on the short steppin bow-legged ones. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

In a pinch, there's nothing like expeneince from the O'le timers.

"We don't get there fast...but we get there every time." LoL,LoL

Someday will have to tell a story on Pop, ["I thought I :censored: "] that got me out of three + decades of camp cooking.   :monkey:


----------



## slowp (Dec 31, 2008)

A yarder logger swears that dipping chew with your finger and thumb coated in whatever slime is stored in the yarder belly, will add a distinct, pleasant flavor to the chew. I double dog dared him and he did dip and chew in that condition....YUCKY.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 31, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey Trin.. Still in captivity?
> 
> I got my truck out two day ago, and left it parked over at my neighbors. Forgot to cone off the driveway entrance, and last night UPS roared (they always "roar") down to deliver a package... 40 minutes later after churning up the ice down to the gravel and sliding off many times, they got out again... :greenchainsaw:
> 
> ...



DAy #15 of my Captivity... sitting here weeping (yes, it's a girlie thing)... i got all dressed up to drive into little town on Hwy 2, and am still facing 2' of snow behind my car and Mr Wonderful took snow shovel with him, so i'd be digging with whatever i get my hands on. Then saw three cars go ever so slowly up our road... couldn't face the time expended to dig out my car, and then get stuck in another part of the driveway cuz my car is low-- gotta get these quilts done! the rain is pouring down, so perhaps by Friday i can escape for some frolic... 

getting to my wits end... i know, i know-- it was as short trip! back East, i had my support system well established-- if i got stuck, i had rescuers... here, i'm isolated & Mr Wonderful is 2 hours a way... so BLAST!


----------



## M.R. (Dec 31, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> DAy #15 of my Captivity... sitting here weeping (yes, it's a girlie thing)... i got all dressed up to drive into little town on Hwy 2, and am still facing 2' of snow behind my car and Mr Wonderful took snow shovel with him, so i'd be digging with whatever i get my hands on. Then saw three cars go ever so slowly up our road... couldn't face the time expended to dig out my car, and then get stuck in another part of the driveway cuz my car is low-- gotta get these quilts done! the rain is pouring down, so perhaps by Friday i can escape for some frolic...
> 
> getting to my wits end... i know, i know-- it was as short trip! back East, i had my support system well established-- if i got stuck, i had rescuers... here, i'm isolated & Mr Wonderful is 2 hours a way... so BLAST!



Captivity & feeling Sorry for Youself is only a State of Mind, bet if ya done something Different to get an Elevated Heart Beat & out of groove You only Think You're In the Day/s WILL Have a lot More SunShine in them.  I'll bet by now your shopping list is a lookin like a 5 year olds christmas wish list.:jawdrop: When I was a running a hump engine if anyone one was to of seen or heard what I did to keep myself enertained, they would have shurely & without question, have packed me off in a strait jacket. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 31, 2008)

M.R. said:


> Captivity & feeling Sorry for Youself is only a State of Mind, bet if ya done something Different to get an Elevated Heart Beat & out of groove You only Think You're In the Day/s WILL Have a lot More SunShine in them.  I'll bet by now your shopping list is a lookin like a 5 year olds christmas wish list.:jawdrop: When I was a running a hump engine if anyone one was to of seen or heard what I did to keep myself enertained, they would have shurely & without question, have packed me off in a strait jacket. :greenchainsaw:



you have no idea what you'te talking about. i am frustrated with being left here by a partner who didn't leave items here for me to be safe. that is where my being upset is... i have heat, food, hot water, and quilts to make. not feeling sorry for me-- simply frustrated.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 31, 2008)

slowp said:


> A yarder logger swears that dipping chew with your finger and thumb coated in whatever slime is stored in the yarder belly, will add a distinct, pleasant flavor to the chew. I double dog dared him and he did dip and chew in that condition....YUCKY.



Throat cancer accelerator in progress. Oil and tobacco. A disguting habit anyway. I used to work with a bunch of ex-minor league baseball players, and they spit into cans all day. I told them, "Do something more civil like smoking cigarettes at least!" They would say, "Yah, I should quit.." hawk, spit, snort...


----------



## Lou (Dec 31, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> you have no idea what you'te talking about. i am frustrated with being left here by a partner who didn't leave items here for me to be safe. that is where my being upset is... i have heat, food, hot water, and quilts to make. not feeling sorry for me-- simply frustrated.



Or trapped. We've had at least 2 vehicles since 73. The Mrs rarely needed a vehicle until one of the 2 went down for maintenance then she ABSOLUTELY MUST have transportation. The solution she took me to work (0 dark 30 comes early) and picked me up at the end of the day. My pickup won't climb a hill into my place so I'm glad her Honda do. 
Ms Slow, we had an 85 Subaru DL wagon with on demand 4wd. I also had an International Scout. The Subaru was hands down the best snow vehicle I've ever owned. She accelerated on glare ice or snow like it was dry pavement. Like all vehicles brakes must be used with care. The secret to ice and snow is do everything slowly, from changing lanes to stopping. Those that mash the gas and brakes don't do well in winter. I hate the sound of spinning tires. Watch the news where vehicles are pin wheeling down the street the brakes are locked. With the brakes locked a vehicle goes from a sled to an inner tube.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 31, 2008)

Lou said:


> The Subaru was hands down the best snow vehicle I've ever owned. She accelerated on glare ice or snow like it was dry pavement. Like all vehicles brakes must be used with care. The secret to ice and snow is do everything slowly, from changing lanes to stopping. Those that mash the gas and brakes don't do well in winter. I hate the sound of spinning tires. Watch the news where vehicles are pin wheeling down the street the brakes are locked. With the brakes locked a vehicle goes from a sled to an inner tube.



which is one reason i am staying put! my pontiac vibe (or the tires-- haven't determined yet which) is just not good on slick roads.... so i am staying put to not let myself wind up in a ditch or run into someone else... easier to stay put another day or two... or another week... LOL...


----------



## windthrown (Dec 31, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> you have no idea what you'te talking about. i am frustrated with being left here by a partner who didn't leave items here for me to be safe. that is where my being upset is... i have heat, food, hot water, and quilts to make. not feeling sorry for me-- simply frustrated.



No guns? Man, even when I broke up with the ex, I left her with a scoped 30-30 and a 22 rifle, with several boxes of ammo. Cougar and bear country up there, and some random crack-heads.


----------



## slowp (Dec 31, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> which is one reason i am staying put! my pontiac vibe (or the tires-- haven't determined yet which) is just not good on slick roads.... so i am staying put to not let myself wind up in a ditch or run into someone else... easier to stay put another day or two... or another week... LOL...



Well, it is time to play McGuyver. Got duct tape? Got nails? Got boards? Cobble together a rough, handmade snowshovel. Go out and start shoveling. I go into a zen state of mind when I am working a big piece of driveway with the snowscoop. Do not think about how big the area is, work on a bit at a time and work on a quality job. Pretty soon, look back at what you have done, but not what you HAVE LEFT to do. You will be amazed and encouraged. You are stuck, but your brain is not. Think happy thoughts--you have power, heat, water that's not a bad thing. In other words, and I don't mean to be too rude, slap yourself and buckup little camper. There's always something worse. 

Got chains for that Pontiac? Read how to put them on and then make an attempt. Get outside....pull some weeds, putter about. Pound on the icicles.
Work it out physically. That's my advice and I've been stuck out and forgotten on fires, dumped out and lost from helicopters, stuck on our 7 mile island two years ago, and grew up in an isolated locale. Make your own fun.
That's my lecture for the day. Game over.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 31, 2008)

slowp said:


> Well, it is time to play McGuyver. Got duct tape? Got nails? Got boards? Cobble together a rough, handmade snowshovel. Go out and start shoveling. I go into a zen state of mind when I am working a big piece of driveway with the snowscoop. Do not think about how big the area is, work on a bit at a time and work on a quality job. Pretty soon, look back at what you have done, but not what you HAVE LEFT to do. You will be amazed and encouraged. You are stuck, but your brain is not. Think happy thoughts--you have power, heat, water that's not a bad thing. In other words, and I don't mean to be too rude, slap yourself and buckup little camper. There's always something worse.
> 
> Got chains for that Pontiac? Read how to put them on and then make an attempt. Get outside....pull some weeds, putter about. Pound on the icicles.
> Work it out physically. That's my advice and I've been stuck out and forgotten on fires, dumped out and lost from helicopters, stuck on our 7 mile island two years ago, and grew up in an isolated locale. Make your own fun.
> That's my lecture for the day. Game over.



Well said. Trinity, don't let the weather beat you. You've been through a lot...you can get through this. 

Like GAS71 says...Buck up, buttercup.


----------



## M.R. (Dec 31, 2008)

Trinity Honoria said:


> you have no idea what you'te talking about. i am frustrated with being left here by a partner who didn't leave items here for me to be safe. that is where my being upset is... i have heat, food, hot water, and quilts to make. not feeling sorry for me-- simply frustrated.



"you have no idea what you'te talking about. i am frustrated"

Frustrated or anger turned inward can lead to depression, as well as being in denial, making excuses. Break the routine away from the putter, quilting & get off your donkey and get the blood a flowing, to get those cobwebs cleared out Mrs Wonderful.

Not an expert by any means, my own ADVICE works for me & maybe only me.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 31, 2008)

Trin.... Maybe "Mr. Wonderful" needs a name change, or.. a maybe you can just say it with a slightly different "tone"..


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 31, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Trin.... Maybe "Mr. Wonderful" needs a name change, or.. a maybe you can just say it with a slightly different "tone"..



Let's see if i can exit from this erroneous aspect of the thread i have created as gracefully as possible... 

1. Andy, *Male bashing* on this site? surely you jest! wouldn't even consider that... 
2. As to going out & *tackling the elements*-- not all of us are 'outside' folk... and not all of us have the clothing to tackle the outside. Well, i do have it-- but since this weather is not the usual for this area, all my snow-clothes are somewhere in my 8' x 20' storage building out front-- that has a drift against the door (and i wouldn't even know where to look for the boots etc)...
3. *i chose not to tackle the driveway *with created snow-removal items as i need to get the quilts done... triaged what would be the best time use-- going back into the house & getting in touch with the fabric won... i emotionally don't need to leave... was trying to simply have a change of scenery and to end feeling trapped... 
4. i am *merely frustrated at being held hostage by the weather*... yet i am very aware of how lucky i am-- i still have heat, i have food... the roof is standing, not everyone is so lucky in the area;
5. i am *not depressed*... that's something i am far too familiar with... like Lou said, his wife didn't need a car until none were available!!! 
6. and *i simply vented* here... sorry for the disruption of the topic... 

Sooooooooo let's return to the True Topic at Hand-- who's bringing what saws to the GTG... and how many dozen cookies slowp is bringing for the Quality Control team to sample??? and what kind of beer & how much Windy needs to bring so enough people can keep him safe from me???


----------



## slowp (Dec 31, 2008)

Just one, very important question, from experience at being cut off for a month living in Somes Bar....

*DO YOU HAVE A SUFFICIENT SUPPLY OF TOILET PAPER?*


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 31, 2008)

slowp said:


> Just one, very important question, from experience at being cut off for a month living in Somes Bar....
> 
> *DO YOU HAVE A SUFFICIENT SUPPLY OF TOILET PAPER?*



yepeprs-- including my own personal stash...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 31, 2008)

..and many quilting pieces:jawdrop:


----------



## Lou (Dec 31, 2008)

Me thinks that's not smoke you're smelling.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 31, 2008)

Lou said:


> Me thinks that's not smoke you're smelling.



pardon?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 31, 2008)

Methinks he is referring to your signature line there...

Also, if this winter is too much for you, perhaps you should consider living in a condo? Or moving someplace south where it is warmer. When I was a kid, most winters were like this one. Not like the previous 20 years or so, with mild weather and little snow if any in late fall and winter months. When I was a wee tyke, it snowed a lot more here (almost every winter) and winters were far worse. And if you think that last year's hurricane was bad, do a google search on the October or Columbus Day Storm. I am not sure how bad it was up in Seattle, but where we lived in Portland it just about leveled everything. Everyone was without power for at least 2 weeks. I remember walking to school over downed power lines. 

Seriously... living in the woods is not for the meek or mild. I cannot believe that my ex is still living out there in the boonies. She was far more suited to living in a condo. One of our neighbors there was completely fed up with living out there, and he had his place for sale when I left. He wants to return to the safety and life of living in a condoplex. No mud, no floods, no fields to tend, trees to manage, roads to grade, snow to dig out of, yadda yadda.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 31, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Methinks he is referring to your signature line there...



sigh... i realized that... but just curious what Lou thought i was smelling...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 31, 2008)

Knowing Lou.. Nope:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lou (Dec 31, 2008)

We were discussing TP. Andrew mentioned your quilt patches and it triggered your signature line in my head. My thought processes have been questioned on occasion.

EWWW!!!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 31, 2008)

Lou said:


> We were discussing TP. Andrew mentioned your quilt patches and it triggered your signature line in my head. My thought processes have been questioned on occasion.
> 
> EWWW!!!



ahhh Lou my friend... these are quilts for my kids so must be pristine as they are a particular batch... very prissy, unlike their mom!!!

thanks for the clarification... AND the laugh... i hope you're coming to the GTG... it was great to meet you at the last one!!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 31, 2008)

Well it has to be warming up it got warm enough for the neighbor hood Bear to take a walk. We didnt see it but left some huge tracks in the snow this morning. Really big tracks for a Black Bear


----------



## windthrown (Dec 31, 2008)

Then it was not a bear....

OH MY GAWD! 

A BogFoot sighting!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 31, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Also, if this winter is too much for you, perhaps you should consider living in a condo? Or moving someplace south where it is warmer. When I was a kid, most winters were like this one. Not like the previous 20 years or so, with mild weather and little snow if any in late fall and winter months. When I was a wee tyke, it snowed a lot more here (almost every winter) and winters were far worse. And if you think that last year's hurricane was bad, do a google search on the October or Columbus Day Storm. I am not sure how bad it was up in Seattle, but where we lived in Portland it just about leveled everything. Everyone was without power for at least 2 weeks. I remember walking to school over downed power lines.
> 
> Seriously... living in the woods is not for the meek or mild. I cannot believe that my ex is still living out there in the boonies. She was far more suited to living in a condo. One of our neighbors there was completely fed up with living out there, and he had his place for sale when I left. He wants to return to the safety and life of living in a condoplex. No mud, no floods, no fields to tend, trees to manage, roads to grade, snow to dig out of, yadda yadda.



you really need to know your audience before you toss out advice...

i don't live in the woods... 1/2 mile down this private road i am on is a golf course community... i have lived in places with more severe winters then this-- but the services are prepared for such weather. what this area is experiencing right now is rare... as to your advice on hurricanes-- i have no need to 'google' it-- i have lived 32 years in South Carolina where hurricanes are an annual part of the environment.

as to your remark that i should have a loaded weapon, Ha! you really need to know who you're talking to-- no one in their right mind would allow me to have a loaded weapon! my 'safety' remark was connected to the fact that several parts of the connecting structures here have collapsed from the weight of the snow and as the non-owner, i am unable to do a blasted thing! it is unnerving in the middle of the night to hear parts of the building your in collapsing... 

condos? not for me...


----------



## windthrown (Dec 31, 2008)

Geez... I thought that you were out there in the woods from all the complaining. If you live on a golf course, I take back all the sympathy.

Also from the perspective of someone that has lived here for the better part of 50 some odd years, this is not that unusual for the weather. Its only the last 20 years or so that have been a lot more mild then before. We old timers talk about it a lot. The PNW newbies have been lulled into a sence of security. Or what their real estate agents have filled their heads with. The PNW has a history of a variety of 'not prepared for' events. Like Mt. St. Helens going off in 1980. The Columbus Day Storm in 1962. The Anchorage Earthquake in 1964 (took out Cannon Beach when I was a kid living there). The floods of 1964. The Tillimook fires of the 1950s and 1960s. 

In other words, get used to the unexpected in this part of the universe. Its the norm.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 31, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Geez... I thought that you were out there in the woods from all the complaining. If you live on a golf course, I take back all the sympathy.



read it again... i don't LIVE ON a golf course... geez


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 31, 2008)

Guilty by association! Golf anyone? orange balls should do it.

Hey, I live in gated community, but the gate's broken, so does that count?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 31, 2008)

Good grief! Gated communities and golf courses on a logger and tree butcher chainsaw site? :monkey: 

Maybe Master Chainsaw Baiter was right about this site...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ah.. but that's where the tree guys make money 

heck, I even have a Lake!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 31, 2008)

I am thinking of starting a company and selling all the new Portland and Seattle suburbian homeowners snow pitched roofs. This old house of my brother's is old enough to have one. Built in 1938.


----------



## chowdozer (Dec 31, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> heck, I even have a Lake!



what kinda beer is in it?


----------



## Gologit (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year, everybody.


----------



## slowp (Jan 1, 2009)

Yup. At taco night tonight we discussed how winters used to be like this one. I recounted having to wallow through chest deep snow to the chairlift where we had to dig out the chairs before we could open and it was uphill both ways...then we toasted in the New Year because the TV said it was the New Year in London and Korea. It is snowing hard here tonight.


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 1, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Happy New Year, everybody.



Thanks Bob, you too! Have a ice tea on me!  
:wave:


----------



## windthrown (Jan 1, 2009)

:greenchainsaw:    :jester: 

Happy 5 minutes into the New Year!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 1, 2009)

:greenchainsaw:  :wave:


----------



## Farley9n (Jan 1, 2009)

Well it's it's totaly past new years and I an completly out of Scotch! No matter that, I and that son in law of mine are really looking forward to seeing you all and some new bies ( spelling by blurry eyes) at the next GTG! Happy New Year To All..... Bob & "T".


----------



## Gologit (Jan 1, 2009)

chowdozer said:


> Thanks Bob, you too! Have a ice tea on me!
> :wave:



Thank you sir...that's exactly what I had.


----------



## slowp (Jan 1, 2009)

Gloppy out this morning. I should call for a winter gathering. I trudged and scouted a small portion of the trail system that we stealth volunteers take care of and there's lots of limbs, vine maple, and alder strewn over it. Saw one moderately sized tree across it. There'll be more too. We'll have an unofficial work day on it when the snow melts. That way we can have a car relay too and I won't have to pack the Barbie Saw as far. 

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Gologit (Jan 1, 2009)

slowp said:


> Gloppy out this morning. I should call for a winter gathering. I trudged and scouted a small portion of the trail system that we stealth volunteers take care of and there's lots of limbs, vine maple, and alder strewn over it. Saw one moderately sized tree across it. There'll be more too. We'll have an unofficial work day on it when the snow melts. That way we can have a car relay too and I won't have to pack the Barbie Saw as far.
> 
> Happy New Year!!



Maybe you can make a little pack saddle for the Used Dog...he can carry your saw. Anthing would be better than those pastel panniers you had the poor guy wearing. :monkey:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 1, 2009)

chowdozer said:


> what kinda beer is in it?



Whatever I drink... recycled...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new year everyone! 

:lifter: may all your New Year Resolutions bring you joy, happiness, and chainsaws! :chainsawguy:


----------



## Gologit (Jan 1, 2009)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> :lifter: may all your New Year Resolutions bring you joy, happiness, and chainsaws! :chainsawguy:



:monkey: My New Years Resolution was to quit making New Years Resolutions.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 1, 2009)

I resolve to drink less beer today..

Oh rats, today has already started.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 1, 2009)

Next year (2010) Im going to resolve to stop procrastinating oh wait I was going to do that this year oh well


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 1, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> I resolve to drink less beer today..
> 
> Oh rats, today has already started.



yes, today has started!!! happy new year, Andy!!! 

still quilting... my 1st resolution is to get them complete by SUnday noon (when the housemates return...) let's see how i do!!!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Good way to start New Year!*

Well today we walked out the back and found an old maple tree that blew over. Perfect for fire wood right now. We saw cougar tracks in the snow too, so we have a bear and a cougar in the neighborhood.
Also saw some elk poo.
We got the neighbor out to cut some wood as they needed it badly.
Got a load of wet maple for us and a dry load for them to burn right now.
Good day!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 1, 2009)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Well today we walked out the back and found an old maple tree that blew over. Perfect for fire wood right now. We saw cougar tracks in the snow too, so we have a bear and a cougar in the neighborhood.
> Also saw some elk poo.
> We got the neighbor out to cut some wood as they needed it badly.
> Got a load of wet maple for us and a dry load for them to burn right now.
> Good day!:greenchainsaw:



WOW! great to help the folks who needed the wood to burn!

i have only seen raccoon tracks... our deer are lying low apparently... 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 1, 2009)

A few new years pics of mountain gals post. Only about 25"-28" where it blew off tangled in another tree Big leaf maple. Theres a third tree tangled cross wise another maple. Lotta fun to go cuttin with Jani. Thats her with her 260 she always beams when she cuts. Neighbors cant believe how productive her cutting is or how hard she works shes a keeper.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 2, 2009)

*Day #17 of captivity*

I tried to leave... i really did... ran out of thread yesterday... and now car is firmly trapped in middle of the parking lot. sigh.


----------



## Lou (Jan 2, 2009)

*More Snow*

We got 4 - 6" again last night. I'm ready to move back to New Mexico.

Trin; order a Domino's pizza, ask them to include a few spools of thread. 

I owned a 73 Gremlin that spent a few winters in the great state of Ohio. A heavy frost was enough to render it immobile. I suspect if you get your vehicle moving (very slowly) you will be alright. If you spin the tires you turn somewhat slippery snow into water on ice, absolutely no traction. The Gremlin once moving did pretty good on snow and ice. I suspect the same to be true for your vehicle.

If you do get out some cable chains would be a GREAT idea. Les Schwab will buy back any chains that weren't used.


----------



## Lou (Jan 2, 2009)

Trin try spreading some cool wood ash in the wheel tracks. Its not as good as sand but much better than nothing.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 2, 2009)

Lou said:


> We got 4 - 6" again last night. I'm ready to move back to New Mexico. .....




We beat you pretty bad ol' friend, 10-14" a day for a few days in row here........:censored: 

Nice to see you around!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 2, 2009)

Lou said:


> We got 4 - 6" again last night. I'm ready to move back to New Mexico.
> 
> Trin; order a Domino's pizza, ask them to include a few spools of thread.
> 
> ...



the problem is how low the chasis is... i got out of my parking spot, and now am held in place by snow under the body of the car... the tires are not the issue... i like the Domino's plan... but i don't have wood ash here (no fire place or outdoor burning), no sand, no cat litter... just simply stuck. and chains only help the tire grab-- am i wrong on that??? blast! the front tires are on snow, the back on gravel... and am simply stuck by the snow under the body... so i just need to get back to my parking spot as the snow on the drive out is equally as deep if not deeper... 

oh well. quilts will get finished another time.


----------



## Lou (Jan 2, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Nice to see you around!



Back at you Niko. I hope EVERYONE had a good Christmas and send wishes for a happy, HEALTHY, prosperous new year (Please hug Witchy for me).


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 2, 2009)

Lou said:


> Back at you Niko. I hope EVERYONE had a good Christmas and send wishes for a happy, HEALTHY, prosperous new year (Please hug Witchy for me).



Happy New Year to you and yours from Witchy and me!   



Witchy sends her   



- her bad neck doesn't allow her to post at the moment.


----------



## slowp (Jan 2, 2009)

Trinity Honoria said:


> the problem is how low the chasis is... i got out of my parking spot, and now am held in place by snow under the body of the car... the tires are not the issue... i like the Domino's plan... but i don't have wood ash here (no fire place or outdoor burning), no sand, no cat litter... just simply stuck. and chains only help the tire grab-- am i wrong on that??? blast! the front tires are on snow, the back on gravel... and am simply stuck by the snow under the body... so i just need to get back to my parking spot as the snow on the drive out is equally as deep if not deeper...
> 
> oh well. quilts will get finished another time.



Well, you can run the car for hours, and hope the snow melts down from the heat of the muffler and cat converter.

You can grab something and commence to excavate. underneath the car. Never easy to do and I have hours of experience. But you will have a house to run into and warm up.

You can bribe neighbors to lift the car up. If they aren't good friends, beer often works.

You can tow it.

You can wait for global warming to kick in.

I must've done some snowplowing with the Subaru. I noticed the front license plate is bent up.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 2, 2009)

Trinity Honoria said:


> the problem is how low the chasis is... i got out of my parking spot, and now am held in place by snow under the body of the car... the tires are not the issue... i like the Domino's plan... but i don't have wood ash here (no fire place or outdoor burning), no sand, no cat litter... just simply stuck. and chains only help the tire grab-- am i wrong on that??? blast! the front tires are on snow, the back on gravel... and am simply stuck by the snow under the body... so i just need to get back to my parking spot as the snow on the drive out is equally as deep if not deeper...
> 
> oh well. quilts will get finished another time.



I have a good book about the Donner Party I'd be glad to send . It's a little graphic concerning meal preperation. But you can skip that part if you want.


----------



## Lou (Jan 2, 2009)

Trinity Honoria said:


> the problem is how low the chassis is... i got out of my parking spot, and now am held in place by snow under the body of the car... the tires are not the issue... i like the Domino's plan... but i don't have wood ash here (no fire place or outdoor burning), no sand, no cat litter... just simply stuck. and chains only help the tire grab-- am i wrong on that??? blast! the front tires are on snow, the back on gravel... and am simply stuck by the snow under the body... so i just need to get back to my parking spot as the snow on the drive out is equally as deep if not deeper...
> 
> oh well. quilts will get finished another time.



It sounds like the drive wheels aren't in contact with a road surface (high centered) when the snow melts enough I'd back her into the spot with gravel and shovel a few inches of snow away to the road before trying again.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 2, 2009)

Gologit said:


> I have a good book about the Donner Party I'd be glad to send . It's a little graphic concerning meal preperation. But you can skip that part if you want.



know all about the Donner party... loved the part that one of the "partakers" opened a restaurant later... Ick Ick Ick...

overall, things aren't bad. the house is sorta warm, there's still food here... and the electricity is on... so things could be much much much worse. it's just frustrating... and now the one roommate who's back is torqued at me cuz she wanted to do errands. oh well... life sucks sometimes...


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 2, 2009)

Lou said:


> It sounds like the drive wheels aren't in contact with a road surface (high centered) when the snow melts enough I'd back her into the spot with gravel and shovel a few inches of snow away to the road before trying again.



Mr Wonderful will be back on Sunday... i'll let him deal with it... although i'm frustrated, these quilts can get done later...


----------



## Lou (Jan 2, 2009)

You don't need to clear it all, just a couple of inches off the top... light trim.


----------



## Lou (Jan 2, 2009)

*Internet*

Order thread, pay for Saturday delivery. Put the monkey on UPS'es back.


----------



## M.R. (Jan 2, 2009)

Trinity

If you're above freezing take a small pole like a broom stick and make a grid of holes, this will open up the surface area and speed the melting process. [a bunch]. If you have a little time this is a good back saver vs shoveling, might give it a try, under the car and down the drive way.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 2, 2009)

My driveway is still impassible. My truck's been over at my neigbors for a week now. The Subaru hasn't been started since DEC 6th!


----------



## slowp (Jan 2, 2009)

Which of the Donner Party Books is that? What would Martha Stewart do? 
I read Ordeal By Hunger and saw the PBS story. In the PBS documentary, they made a point that after the rescue, most denied eating people. Was this the beginning of Californial Cuisine?

Well, I got the snow from the past two days pretty well taken care of and the sun went away and it is now dumping more snow. Go figure. I feel like this. I'm on the receiving end.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 2, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> My driveway is still impassible. My truck's been over at my neigbors for a week now. The Subaru hasn't been started since DEC 6th!



thank you, Andy... i know everyone else thinks i am a total idiot... i owe you a beer... uh oh... that sabotages your New Years Resolution... oh well...


----------



## Lou (Jan 2, 2009)

Trinity Honoria said:


> thank you, Andy... i know everyone else thinks i am a total idiot... i owe you a beer... uh oh... that sabotages your New Years Resolution... oh well...



Not all of us Trin. 
How badly does your roomy want out? She might be willing to help push you back onto gravel. If she is returning ask to ride along, how long would it take to pick up some thread?

Give you a few minutes away from the cabin too!
Lou


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 2, 2009)

Trinity Honoria said:


> thank you, Andy... i know everyone else thinks i am a total idiot... i owe you a beer... uh oh... that sabotages your New Years Resolution... oh well...





It's already shot 


As for my driveway, I've given up and put road cones across the top, to keep the idiots out. I figure it will be another two weeks before it's melted out enough to let un-manly vehicles in.



Trin: We (AS locals) could all mount a rescue.. before tonight's snow storm....


----------



## Gologit (Jan 2, 2009)

slowp said:


> Which of the Donner Party Books is that? What would Martha Stewart do?
> I read Ordeal By Hunger and saw the PBS story. In the PBS documentary, they made a point that after the rescue, most denied eating people.
> 
> Well, I got the snow from the past two days pretty well taken care of and the sun went away and it is now dumping more snow. Go figure. I feel like this. I'm on the receiving end.



Yup...Ordeal By Hunger...by George Stewart. The PBS documentary and the books don't quite agree on the dietary habits that winter.

I've logged up in that country and it never fails to amaze me that so many survived . They were ill prepared and a world away from home...they just got through it the best way they could.

Hey Trinity...Some rental car outfits deliver the car...maybe they have 4wd for rent. Sounds like Lou and Andy are doing their best for you, Slowp has given you some good tips, and you have heat and grub. You can do it, kid. Just get out there and make something happen.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 2, 2009)

Lou said:


> Not all of us Trin.
> How badly does your roomy want out? She might be willing to help push you back onto gravel. If she is returning ask to ride along, how long would it take to pick up some thread?
> 
> Give you a few minutes away from the cabin too!
> Lou



roommate has back troubles... and she was with me when i just got stuck... is mad that i didn't try hard enough as she has errands to do... too bad, so sad... 

she was gone for a week... whereas i am on Day #17 of captivity... thankfully, my errands were not critical... the quilts can get done later... no necessity stuff....


----------



## Lou (Jan 2, 2009)

Trinity Honoria said:


> roommate has back troubles... and she was with me when i just got stuck... is mad that i didn't try hard enough as she has errands to do... too bad, so sad...
> 
> she was gone for a week... whereas i am on Day #17 of captivity... thankfully, my errands were not critical... the quilts can get done later... no necessity stuff....



Put her bad back behind the wheel. Just be cautious where you push; I've made hand shaped dents on some modern Detroit iron.
Lou


----------



## slowp (Jan 2, 2009)

My snow scoop broke down. It was not flicking the snow properly. I'll have to bring it in and wax it. Then it has to go outside to cool down. Snow scoops are pretty technical to maintain and operate.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Detailed Local Forecast

Tonight: Rain and snow this evening transitioning to snow showers overnight. Low 29F. Winds light and variable. Chance of precip 50%. 

Tomorrow: Rain and snow in the morning will become showery in the afternoon. High 37F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precip 60%. 

Tomorrow night: Cloudy with rain and snow showers. Low 34F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precip 60%. 

Sunday: A mixture of rain and snow showers. Temps nearly steady in the mid to upper 30s. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precip 40%. 

Monday: Mix of rain and snow showers. Highs in the upper 30s with temperatures nearly steady overnite. *


Frigg... If I ever get out of here I'm going straight south!


----------



## Gologit (Jan 2, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> *Detailed Local Forecast
> 
> Tonight: Rain and snow this evening transitioning to snow showers overnight. Low 29F. Winds light and variable. Chance of precip 50%.
> 
> ...



We have people at the border...make sure your paperwork is in order.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 2, 2009)

They stop you leaving?


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 2, 2009)

Gologit said:


> We have people at the border...make sure your paperwork is in order.



i will be returning to the land where i was born.. both of my birth certificates show that California is the place i first took breathe... mine's all in order, G!


----------



## Gologit (Jan 2, 2009)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i will be returning to the land where i was born.. both of my birth certificates show that California is the place i first took breathe... mine's all in order, G!



Both birth certificates? Both?


----------



## Lou (Jan 2, 2009)

Do I hear a "Hallelujah" brothers and sisters?
What came to my mind's eye. Didn't know you got birth certificate for that though.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 2, 2009)

Lou said:


> Do I hear a "Hallelujah" brothers and sisters?
> What came to my mind's eye. Didn't know you got birth certificate for that though.



1. Hallelujah birth happened in South Carolina
2. When you legally change your name, it's pretty important to get a New Birth Certificate for getting all documentation updated with the most recent name... and both of mine say "born in California"


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> *Detailed Local Forecast
> 
> Tonight: Rain and snow this evening transitioning to snow showers overnight. Low 29F. Winds light and variable. Chance of precip 50%.
> 
> ...



Yep, drove home tonight from work and it is like a skating rink out there. Luckily I had no tailgaters today.
We got a couple of inches last night to add to the ice underneath.
We finally got the car out yesterday for the first time since it snowed.
The four wheel on the ford truck is sure nice to get up the hill in.
I thought we were supposed to warm up this week? 
So much for global warming. Where is old Al anyway?
Hey Trinity you need some good ol neighbors to help you out. 
Do you have any near to give you a ride out?
If we were closer I would come and get you.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 2, 2009)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Hey Trinity you need some good ol neighbors to help you out.
> Do you have any near to give you a ride out?
> If we were closer I would come and get you.



i know you would come get me... i'm just still so new to the area, pretty limited on my personal contacts around here... and i live in an area where everyone pretty much keeps to themselves... Spring thaw is coming... i just know it


----------



## Gologit (Jan 3, 2009)

Anybody dig Trinity out of the snow yet? Hope we get her out in time for the GTG.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 3, 2009)

I didn't, and it snowed again here hast night.

I was going to dig out parts of my driveway today(the wife feels trapped ) but it's now rock-hard shards of ice, some 8 inches tall.. Oh well, supposed to melt again mid next week.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 3, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Anybody dig Trinity out of the snow yet? Hope we get her out in time for the GTG.



Hmmmm Spring Thaw will come... i am due at work on Monday... we shall see... i have called a certain someone for moral support a couple of times, but that person checks the caller ID and won't answer the phone! 

Mr Wonderful says he'll get the car out on Sunday night when he gets back... but we'll see. And as Andy has posted here, snow snow snow is in the forecast.

Today is DAy #18 of my captivity.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 3, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> I didn't, and it snowed again here hast night.
> 
> I was going to dig out parts of my driveway today(the wife feels trapped ) but it's now rock-hard shards of ice, some 8 inches tall.. Oh well, supposed to melt again mid next week.



i just looked out the sliding glass door at our pond-- and no snow here. Sorry you got some Andy... i just looked in the cupboard-- out of coffee here. Blast! the beginning of the indignities is starting...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 3, 2009)

No coffee... THAT would be problem for me... I'd hike to the main road an thumb a ride to Safeway

I haven't seen open water for over a month now.

It's not so bad. At least everything is bright white again - no yellow snow to be seen anywhere


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 3, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> No coffee... THAT would be problem for me... I'd hike to the main road an thumb a ride to Safeway
> 
> I haven't seen open water for over a month now.



Our pond is still covered with ice... and with my bum leg, no hiking... i just found a can with some sacrilege called De-caf, but simply can't face that. will have to rough it...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 3, 2009)

Search the medicine cabinet for some 'NO-DOZE" or cafinated tylenol.. drop it in the decaf. Desperate times..


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 3, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> Search the medicine cabinet for some 'NO-DOZE" or cafinated tylenol.. drop it in the decaf. Desperate times..



i will be doing a search & seizure of cola products left in the outside fridge... we have frequent BBQs in the summer and people forget things here LOL... i will be liberating something soon...


----------



## Gologit (Jan 3, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> Search the medicine cabinet for some 'NO-DOZE" or cafinated tylenol.. drop it in the decaf. Desperate times..



 True pioneer spirit...and inventive, too. Being out of coffee would definitely be an emergency situation.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a vision of Trin going though the recycing bin draining the drips out of old coke cans:greenchainsaw: 

Oh no... the vision has changed.. one of the coke gulpers was also a 'baccy chew/spitter..


----------



## Gologit (Jan 3, 2009)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i will be doing a search & seizure of cola products left in the outside fridge... we have frequent BBQs in the summer and people forget things here LOL... i will be liberating something soon...



We put Excedrin tablets in de-caf once. It was horrible...but it got our hearts started at least. We sent a choker setter to town for Folgers after that.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 3, 2009)

Gologit said:


> True pioneer spirit...and inventive, too. Being out of coffee would definitely be an emergency situation.



yes, but no one ever died of caffeine withdrawal... what's the worse scenario? i might get a little *crabby*... :angry2:


----------



## Gologit (Jan 3, 2009)

Trinity Honoria said:


> yes, but no one ever died of caffeine withdrawal... what's the worse scenario? i might get a little *crabby*... :angry2:



Would we be able to notice the difference?


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jan 3, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> I didn't, and it snowed again here hast night.
> 
> I was going to dig out parts of my driveway today(the wife feels trapped ) but it's now rock-hard shards of ice, some 8 inches tall.. Oh well, supposed to melt again mid next week.



We got another inch or so last night too.
The other stuff left over from the last snows is all crunchy and hard.
The neighbor had to drive his mother in laws van up the hill and Brian said the tires were spinning and screaming but he got he van up the hill.
The four wheel drive got up no problem.
We're waiting for the heat wave of 48 to show up.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 3, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Would we be able to notice the difference?



Bob, thank you for stepping up to the plate-- i knew my fellow crabby person would catch that!!!


----------



## Lou (Jan 3, 2009)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Bob, thank you for stepping up to the plate-- i knew my fellow crabby person would catch that!!!



I considered it but wasn't able to find to flak vest and reconsidered.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 3, 2009)

Lou said:


> I considered it but wasn't able to find to flak vest and reconsidered.



i will bet Bob appreciates that you have his back, tho... you are a wise man, Lou... i am very very impressed by your wisdom in this situation!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 3, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Would we be able to notice the difference?



Ahhh just an update-- i discovered 2 cans of Coke that i consumed quickly... i don't do carbonated drinks much, but these were out on the deck, well chilled... YUM!!! so, my blood is running hi-test caffeine now... i'm good to go!!!

Day #18 of my captivity


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 3, 2009)

Burp...


Oh, I'm free... got the Subaru out today:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 3, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> Burp...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm free... got the Subaru out today:greenchainsaw:



braggart...


----------



## slowp (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, I'm going to be soooo mean. I drove my hippie car to Costco and bought the big bag of coffee beans along with enough other stuff to fill the hippie car up. Mmmmm strudel bread....

You could go through your garbage and reuse the old grounds. They might could have more nutrition to them now.opcorn:


----------



## Gologit (Jan 3, 2009)

slowp said:


> Oh, I'm going to be soooo mean. I drove my hippie car to Costco and bought the big bag of coffee beans along with enough other stuff to fill the hippie car up. Mmmmm strudel bread....
> 
> You could go through your garbage and reuse the old grounds. They might could have more nutrition to them now.opcorn:



Did you stop at Madsen's and pick up my stuff?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 3, 2009)

I just put on a pot of French Roast.. Ah... the aroma.. stirs me ... 


Ahhhhhhhhh......


----------



## Lou (Jan 3, 2009)

slowp said:


> Oh, I'm going to be soooo mean. I drove my hippie car to Costco and bought the big bag of coffee beans along with enough other stuff to fill the hippie car up. Mmmmm strudel bread....
> 
> You could go through your garbage and reuse the old grounds. They might could have more nutrition to them now.opcorn:



The wife took her Honda to Costco not long ago, 6 lbs of Kirkland Columbian Supremo (beans) in the chest freezer and probably 1½ lbs upstairs. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## slowp (Jan 3, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Did you stop at Madsen's and pick up my stuff?



You mean the Crafts section of Walmart? I got those little beaded stick on flowers and butterflies for your saws. For the 066, I got some dwarves and mushrooms to try to create an ancient theme. 

At Madsens I bought 3 pairs of gloves.


----------



## Lou (Jan 3, 2009)

slowp said:


> You mean the Crafts section of Walmart? I got those little beaded stick on flowers and butterflies for your saws. For the 066, I got some dwarves and mushrooms to try to create an ancient theme.
> 
> At Madsens I bought 3 pairs of gloves.



Ms P
I bought 3 pair of Tillman 1250M (medium) welders gloves for about $8 a pair. They wear well, are supple enough to use with the saw, and aren't so expensive I won't use them with what the splitter creates. You might like their color, blue.
http://www.jtillman.com/products/?SKU=1250
I had them delivered to local outlet and didn't pay for shipping.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 3, 2009)

slowp said:


> Oh, I'm going to be soooo mean. I drove my hippie car to Costco and bought the big bag of coffee beans along with enough other stuff to fill the hippie car up. Mmmmm strudel bread....
> 
> You could go through your garbage and reuse the old grounds. They might could have more nutrition to them now.opcorn:





Lakeside53 said:


> I just put on a pot of French Roast.. Ah... the aroma.. stirs me ...
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhh......



i am feeling the love here... sigh... 

enjoy, folks! i am taking names... the GTG is coming!!!


----------



## Gologit (Jan 3, 2009)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i am feeling the love here... sigh...
> 
> enjoy, folks! i am taking names... the GTG is coming!!!



Then this wouldn't be the time to mention that the sun was shining here today? And that I spent part of the afternoon in shirtsleeves painting shop projects.

Okay, I won't mention that.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 3, 2009)

slowp said:


> You mean the Crafts section of Walmart? I got those little beaded stick on flowers and butterflies for your saws. For the 066, I got some dwarves and mushrooms to try to create an ancient theme.
> 
> At Madsens I bought 3 pairs of gloves.



Well...that's not exactly what I had in mind. I didn't even know there was a Crafts section at MalMart. I'll have to keep a close watch on my saws at the GTG...I can see that right now. Dwarves and mushrooms indeed.:censored: On second thought, maybe I'll just leave 'em home.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 3, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Then this wouldn't be the time to mention that the sun was shining here today? And that I spent part of the afternoon in shirtsleeves painting shop projects.
> 
> Okay, I won't mention that.



Note to self: buy an extra notepad to keep track of all the snarly things said by Gologit. 

No, Bob, it's ok that you mentioned that... yes, it's ok... just realize, i have a very very long memory... you owed me a dinner for an indescretion years back... start saving up! you may owe more then dinner...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmmmm...... Tell us more....


----------



## Gologit (Jan 3, 2009)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Note to self: buy an extra notepad to keep track of all the nasty things said by Gologit.
> 
> No, Bob, it's ok that you mentioned that... yes, it's ok... just realize, i have a very very long memory... you owed me a dinner for an indescretion years back... start saving up! you may owe more then dinner...



Isn't there a statute of limitations on stuff like that? If not, there should be.

And I deserved a sunny day...it was the first one in over a week. I just kind of got out there and soaked it up.

You can have your revenge Monday morning. We start a job then. In the snow. I have to get up there early and put the batteries back in the Cat and get the oil warmed up...early being whatever time it takes to get all that done so I can start falling as soon as it's light enough to see. So...I'll be doing my share of snow stuff soon enough.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 3, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Isn't there a statute of limitations on stuff like that? If not, there should be.
> 
> And I deserved a sunny day...it was the first one in over a week. I just kind of got out there and soaked it up.
> 
> You can have your revenge Monday morning. We start a job then. In the snow. I have to get up there early and put the batteries back in the Cat and get the oil warmed up...early being whatever time it takes to get all that done so I can start falling as soon as it's light enough to see. So...I'll be doing my share of snow stuff soon enough.



i'll call you at 2am, all perky, to wake up!!! 

but you're blowing smoke... you are bored to death not working!!!


----------



## Gologit (Jan 3, 2009)

Trinity Honoria said:


> i'll call you at 2am, all perky, to wake up!!!
> 
> but you're blowing smoke... you are bored to death not working!!!



LOL...I'll be down the road by 2 a.m. And I'm not bored. There's just things I'd rather be doing than what I've been doing lately. Hell, I even vacuumed the house this morning...it ought to be good 'til November now, shouldn't it?
'


----------



## slowp (Jan 3, 2009)

Gologit said:


> LOL...I'll be down the road by 2 a.m. And I'm not bored. There's just things I'd rather be doing than what I've been doing lately. Hell, I even vacuumed the house this morning...it ought to be good 'til November now, shouldn't it?
> '



It is good unless you get a dog. Then you have to vacuum again in July. Why do you need a house? Just go hang out at a bar till the wee hours, or in a 24 hour Walmarche, then go to work.  Sleep in the blood pressure chair. They'd probably poke you once in a while to make sure you were alive. Think of all the rent money you would save!


----------



## Gologit (Jan 3, 2009)

slowp said:


> It is good unless you get a dog. Then you have to vacuum again in July. Why do you need a house? Just go hang out at a bar till the wee hours, or in a 24 hour Walmarche, then go to work.  Sleep in the blood pressure chair. They'd probably poke you once in a while to make sure you were alive. Think of all the rent money you would save!



Nope...won't work. If you hang out in a bar they expect you to drink. That makes for foggy mornings even if there's no fog. That's one of the reasons I don't do that anymore.
The blood pressure chair at Wally World isn't an option either. Somebody might take my blood pressure while I was sleeping and I'd wind up in some emergency room somewhere because my pressure is usually so low that people get alarmed. Besides, there's usually somebody wearing a turban already sitting there. Asleep. Snoring. Drooling, too.
No...just bad ideas all the way around. And no dog, either. If I want to feed something, put up with noise and aggravation, clean pee off the floor and vaccum hair off of the sofa I'll invite some of my relatives over. At least I can throw them out without feeling bad about it.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 3, 2009)

Gologit said:


> And no dog, either. If I want to feed something, put up with noise and aggravation, clean pee off the floor and vaccum hair off of the sofa I'll invite some of my relatives over. At least I can throw them out without feeling bad about it.



hmmm my thought was "if i wanted to feed something, put up with noise and aggravation, clean pee off the floor" etc etc that i'd just get married again... but one of my annual New Year's Resolution is to stop supporting attorneys  ... so i gave up marriage...  seems to be a resolution i have kept very nicely since 1996...


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey I'm back. Can I get back into the banter with everyone?

Storm work kept me from home from the 20th until about 10:30 last night. We were done Thursday but the flooding cut off both ways of access to the house. So I had to wait it out. Finally I asked the fire guys if they would let me hang a cable on the back and try it. They were reluctant but said they would try it. I almost didn't make it across with out stalling. Just barely made it to the other side. Unhooked the winch line and headed for home. Some times keeping the power going ain't all it's cracked up to be. 3 and a half feet of snow here at the house caused tons of damage everywhere around these parts. 

We did Christmas this morning. Late but the kids wanted to wait until I was home before any of the festivities. I'm glad they waited it was lots of fun.

I hope this works cause the kids both got me a box of this. I saw it some place awhile back and started laughing, and they both remembered and thought I would like to have some of my own


http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3196/2699168739_c2318b809a_o.jpg

This isn't the boxes I got. However it is the same thing, this is just the only photo I can find and put up.

Spotted Owl Helper. MM MM good.

The Mrs and me have come up with a couple weekends for possiblities. Should we keep it here or start a new thread about this. I was thinking that the good natured back and forth could continue on another thread. Also making it easier for interested parties to find out more info and give some in put with out having to wade thru some much good time back and forth. How does that sound?

Trin I do have some snow shoes that we could ship to ya. That may end your captivity. I hope not to need them for the rest of this winter.

Hope everyone had a great Christmas and an even better New Year.


Owl


----------



## windthrown (Jan 4, 2009)

Gologit said:


> We have people at the border...make sure your paperwork is in order.



I got down here in time. Just before the last snowfall and flooding in Clackamas County closed over 40 roads. All the rivers from the Columbia south to the Klamath are overflowing. Dow here in Mendo, they are praying for rain. Its been a dought here in CA. Nice and dry. Sun was out today. Must have been 50 degrees. I was siting in the sun for at least a hour, just to feel what it was like again. Ah... the sun! Warm. How soon one forgets! Orion is up now, the stars are out here. Yep they are still there, along with the sun and moon. 

Interestingly enough they have re-opened the border crossing inspection point for all vehilces on I-5 again just across the CA border. No fruits or plants. Seems that Oregonians do not count as fruits or plants. So they let me pass...

Oh, another interesting sight on I-5. Around the Santiam River it is VERY much flooded. I was looking up at a power line tower, and there at the top was a bald eagle! Expanded water territory for them to survey. I have seen a lot of bald eagles, but none on I-5 before.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jan 4, 2009)

windthrown said:


> I got down here in time. Sun was out today. Must have been 50 degrees. I was siting in the sun for at least a hour, just to feel what it was like again. Ah... the sun! Warm. How soon one forgets! Orion is up now, the stars are out here. Yep they are still there, along with the sun and moon.
> 
> Oh, another interesting sight on I-5. Around the Santiam River it is VERY much flooded. I was looking up at a power line tower, and there at the top was a bald eagle! Expanded water territory for them to survey. I have seen a lot of bald eagles, but none on I-5 before.




Oh ya. Well I can see the moon and Orion too. Only difference is that we are at a balmy 24* right now. The creek behind the house is just thundering by. Hopefully the cold and lack of precip will help get some of the flooding under control.

Don't worry you'll soon be back. Oregon seems to have a way with folks. You can move away and call it what you want, but soon enough you will either be back or be wishing you were back.

Years back we were working out of Coburg on I-5 and we regularly saw a nesting pair of Baldies. Every now and then I talk to a buddy that still lives down there and he said that, that pair has grown into 4 or 5 pair. They are just scattered around the area. It was kinda cool to watch them work the flood waters in '96. More than fish they were really ahmmering the ducks. Seems as if there were thousands of duck comming into all the sheet water that was around. They would hit them on the water, the coolest was seeing them a time or two take them out in flight.

Enjoy the warm while you are there. You'll be back. At least hopefully be back around May anyhow.

Take care and best of luck to ya.


Owl


----------



## windthrown (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh, I am just down here for the week. More redwoods and bishop pines to drop and buck up. Just a short 'logging' vacation. I start ski patrol on Mt Hood after that. My friends here want me to move back to sunny CA though. It is also freezing here at night, even near the coast...
'96 was a wet one. And that year the floods ruined my plan to ski all the main Oregon ski resorts in a week when I was living in the SF bay area. I skied Ashland, then Willamette Pass, then Bachelor, and then the freezing level when up to 7000 ft and it all washed out. I was in Bend and could not get to Mt Hood, or up to Hoodo on the Santiam Pass, or anywhere else north or west that year. The roads were all closed into Portland and the Willamette Valley. So I had to turn around and go to Lake Tahoe and finished my ski trip at Squaw Valley. The next year was the El Nino in California, and we got whalloped in the SF bay area with flooding galore.

Go Chargers!


----------



## Gologit (Jan 4, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> Hey I'm back. Can I get back into the banter with everyone?
> 
> The Mrs and me have come up with a couple weekends for possiblities. Should we keep it here or start a new thread about this. I was thinking that the good natured back and forth could continue on another thread. Also making it easier for interested parties to find out more info and give some in put with out having to wade thru some much good time back and forth. How does that sound?
> 
> ...




Sounds good to me. Picking a date that fits everyone's schedule is hard to do. Figure out what works the best for you and give us as much advance notice as you can...we'll make it work.

As far as keeping the bantering on a different thread...I like the idea but I'm not real sure it would work. Maybe the mods could make it a sticky like they did last year.

Enjoy being home. Keep your feet dry. You might want to rest up, too. LOL.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 4, 2009)

if my memory serves me correctly, Bookerdog successfully had 2 or 3 threads going... as long as location or a clear identifier in the title, i think this crowd is bright enough to follow along... 

Spotted Owl, thank you so much for taking this on!!! and i was excited to read that you finally got Christmas-- great kids willing to wait!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Day 19...*

Today is the day that Mr. Wonderful rides in on his white stallion and rescues Trin:greenchainsaw:


----------



## M.R. (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm betting his ears will be worn down, before he can get a word in edgewise.   :greenchainsaw:


A balmy -3°F here this morning. 

A BLIZZARD WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM THIS EVENING TO 4 PM PST MONDAY. 

SNOW WILL BEGIN ACROSS THE GRANDE RONDE VALLEY LATE THIS EVENING. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS BETWEEN 5 AND 11 INCHES ARE EXPECTED TO FALL MAINLY LATE TONIGHT AND TOMORROW MORNING WITH THE HEAVIEST AMOUNTS OCCURRING ACROSS THE NORTHERN END OF THE VALLEY. 

SOUTHERLY WINDS WILL ALSO REMAIN STRONG DURING THIS TIME WITH 30 TO 40 MPH SUSTAINED SPEEDS AND GUSTS TO 55 MPH EXPECTED. THESE WINDS WILL RESULT IN BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW THAT WILL CREATE ADDITIONAL TRAVEL HAZARDS.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 4, 2009)

M.R. said:


> I'm betting his ears will be worn down, before he can get a word in edgewise.   :greenchainsaw:



oh my-- not that kind of a relationship at all... we've talked online a lot while he's been gone, so he's well aware of the various things going on here... the situation will probably not be discussed at all... i had my "shrew personality" surgically removed years ago... well, except when it comes to Gologit-- he's just such an easy target...


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 4, 2009)

M.R. said:


> A balmy -3°F here this morning.
> 
> A BLIZZARD WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM THIS EVENING TO 4 PM PST MONDAY.
> 
> ...



OH my... be safe!!!


----------



## windthrown (Jan 4, 2009)

*Cascade storm warning tonight*

Winter Storm Warning, Sunday, 04 January 2009 16:54

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PORTLAND OR
854 AM PST SUN JAN 4 2009
ORZ011-WAZ019-050615-
/O.EXT.KPQR.WS.W.0002.090105T0000Z-090105T2100Z/
NORTHERN OREGON CASCADES-SOUTH WASHINGTON CASCADES-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...GOVERNMENT CAMP...DETROIT...
SANTIAM PASS...COLDWATER RIDGE VISITORS CENTER...MOUNT ST. HELENS
854 AM PST SUN JAN 4 2009
...WINTER STORM WARNING NOW IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO
1 PM PST MONDAY FOR THE SOUTH WASHINGTON AND NORTH OREGON CASCADES...
THE WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW IS NOW IN EFFECT FROM
4 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO 1 PM PST MONDAY.
SNOW LEVELS WILL BEGIN QUITE LOW IN THE CASCADES AS THE NEXT
STRONG AND MOIST PACIFIC STORM SYSTEM MOVES IN LATE TODAY AND
ACROSS THE AREA TONIGHT AND MONDAY MORNING. FROM 1 TO 2 FEET OF
NEW SNOW IS POSSIBLE IN THE SOUTH WASHINGTON CASCADES THIS
AFTERNOON THROUGH MIDDAY MONDAY. FROM 6 TO 18 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE
IN THE NORTH OREGON CASCADES...WITH THE HEAVIEST AMOUNTS NEAR
MOUNT HOOD.
SNOW LEVELS WILL RISE TONIGHT AND MONDAY MORNING AS WARMER AIR
WITH THE STORM SYSTEM MOVES IN...BUT THE SNOW LEVELS IN THE SOUTH
WASHINGTON CASCADES MAY NOT RISE MUCH ABOVE 3500 OR 4000 FEET.
SNOW LEVELS NEAR MOUNT HOOD WILL RISE TO AROUND 5000 FEET OR SO...
WHILE FARTHER SOUTH SNOW LEVELS MAY RISE TO 6000 FEET OR HIGHER.
STRONG WINDS WILL LIKELY CAUSE AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW.
A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER
CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF
SNOW ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS. ONLY TRAVEL IN
AN EMERGENCY. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL...KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT...
FOOD...AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY.


----------



## slowp (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm never sure whether I'm South or Central Warshington Cascades. Must be central because no snow yet. I waxed my Finlander Snow Scoop. opcorn:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 4, 2009)

*It's snowing here... *just as Mr Wonderful is trying to empty out his car... he got my car unstuck (took 20 minutes-- when i do things, i do it well...)...


----------



## slowp (Jan 4, 2009)

Never mind, the central part has a warning also. Trinity, you may make fun of me if it floods and I get stuck on the wrong side of the river. Only you won't know I'm stuck on the wrong side of the river until I'm not.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 4, 2009)

Snowing here too Grrrr...... Just has to get up on the roof in the dark, snow and wind to get the creosoted chimney cap off! 45 days of burning 24x7 finally did it in... 8 inches of ice on the roof...


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 4, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> Snowing here too Grrrr...... Just has to get up on the roof in the dark, snow and wind to get the creosoted chimney cap off! 45 days of burning 24x7 finally did it in... 8 inches of ice on the roof...



It's cold here too. Around 40 degrees....bbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 4, 2009)

:taped::taped::taped: uh... :taped: :censored:


----------



## windthrown (Jan 4, 2009)

Where I am here in northern CA they are actually hoping for snow. You know, for the effect. An inch or something. Enough for pix and then gone the next day. Of course, they are in a drought, and it will maybe rain for a bit on Monday. At my brother's it is snowing again. Clackamas Co. is under a flood watch again. Glad I could get out of the PNW _moisture events _for a week down here.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 4, 2009)

Just Mow said:


> It's cold here too. Around 40 degrees....bbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Yah, its 40 here too! C-c-c-cold! WEll, the natives are co-c-c-cold anyway. I am nice and warm!


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow snow for the most part is gone. Everything is getting back to normal. Time for a nap in the easy chair. 

Wake up my daughter is in a panic Mom fell down and can't talk. My boy is out there wearing my corks helping her up. She can't talk cause she is laughing so hard. Bight red in the face and embarassed like she hasn't been in a long time. She saw me and started laughing again and back down she went. I tried to helper and she pulled me down and landed on me. Goofy as it sounds it was alot of fun. We haven't laughed that hard together for a long time.

Seems she was out in the barn for couple hours tending to things and when she tried to come back in everything is covered in 2+" of ice. While she was out there freezing rain moved in and has blanket covered everything. Even the animals have ice on them. Darn things won't get into the barn to get out of the weather.

So know we have the freezing rain aspect of winter, WOOHOO.

Trin, if you get it like this you better have Mr. Wonderfull bring in a 40 footer so you can carve your daily marks of captivity. Can Mr. W chain your car for you? That may give you just enough to remove you from your captive chamber to get into to town for your caffine fix. You do drive with chains on don't you?


Look for a new thread about a poll(if I can figure that out) about a few dates for everyone to choose from.


Owl


----------



## Gologit (Jan 4, 2009)

Just Mow said:


> It's cold here too. Around 40 degrees....bbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Man, that's tough. It only got up to 48 today and the bright sunlight gave me a headache.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jan 4, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Man, that's tough. It only got up to 48 today and the bright sunlight gave me a headache.




The sun. The sun. Do you have photographic evidence? We don't think that sun is even in existance around here anymore. 

Proof we need proof to substaniate your claim. Headaches caused by the sun, memories, sweet memories.


Do you start the new job soon. Up and gone by 2am, man o man that comes and goes early early early. May the wood clean and thrifty, the ground be forgiving, and the mill scalers be half blind. 

Got a call this evening. The boss has a pulp job. Pays $4/ton only him, my boy and me cutting. May have to help on the ground work on this one too, the boy doesn't get in on that aspect yet. He wants this one done fast as possible, incase the mill goes lower than the current rate. Mill pays just under $18/ton. He isn't gonna clear much on this job. Low money like this has me thankfull, that I listened to the old timers and got out when I did. Also thankfull that I am able to do this as often as I do on the side. More often than not though I wish I was still a full timer.


Lake be careful. Ice and roofs seem to be an awfull dangerous mix. Can ya just leave the cap off for a while until things get better. With a constant fire water/rain/snow/ice/moisture shouldn't get into, let alone down the pipe. That way it would save you from having to do this again in the near future.
Becarefull Bubb. I for one would like to see ya come spring time and the Mrs. enjoyed talking with your Mrs. last spring.


Owl


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 4, 2009)

Just Mow said:


> It's cold here too. Around 40 degrees....bbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



you need to move further north in tx, mow


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 4, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> Wake up my daughter is in a panic Mom fell down and can't talk. My boy is out there wearing my corks helping her up. She can't talk cause she is laughing so hard. Bight red in the face and embarassed like she hasn't been in a long time. She saw me and started laughing again and back down she went. I tried to helper and she pulled me down and landed on me. Goofy as it sounds it was alot of fun. We haven't laughed that hard together for a long time.
> 
> Trin, if you get it like this you better have Mr. Wonderfull bring in a 40 footer so you can carve your daily marks of captivity. Can Mr. W chain your car for you? That may give you just enough to remove you from your captive chamber to get into to town for your caffine fix. You do drive with chains on don't you?
> Owl



1. Laughter is marvelous for relationships... glad y'all got a good one-- especially with you having to be gone over the holidays!!!

2. One of the roommates, The Canadian, got stuck getting in the driveway. Mr Wonderful said "darn." anyway, he put chains on it, and now it's in the correct parking place... 

3. Mr W is getting up at 8am to get my car on the road. Apparently he's determined to get me back to work. BUT that's only if it rains tonight... or i am here for Day #20. sigh.

(I guess i need to stay up all night to see if it's raining...)


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 5, 2009)

Canuks.... Useless in snow without reindeer

Rain? We've have 4 inches of snow since 5pm.. and it's still dumping.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 5, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> Canuks.... Useless in snow without reindeer
> 
> Rain? We've have 4 inches of snow since 5pm.. and it's still dumping.


Weve only had 4 of nice lite powder and everything under neath is frozen solid like a hockey rink


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 5, 2009)

If it rains is going to be just wonderful tomorrow...


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 5, 2009)

Yup car is parked down the hill for first time too icey to get1/5 the way up the hill


----------



## windthrown (Jan 5, 2009)

It will all be wonderful! Mr. Wonderful has returned! 
Was that an AbbA hit?


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 5, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> Canuks.... Useless in snow without reindeer



AHHMMM,, I just sent some more snow your way!!
We have 6 inches, getting around in my corolla just fine.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ha.. you'd still be useless in WA snow... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 5, 2009)

windthrown said:


> It will all be wonderful! Mr. Wonderful has returned!
> Was that an AbbA hit?



How did I know you'd spot the irony in my words


----------



## windthrown (Jan 5, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> How did I know you'd spot the irony in my words



There is irony in your words of death for all Arborists to see, and so there is irony in your words of life. No signed paper can hold the irony. It must come from men. The words of Ten Beers carries the same irony of life and death. It is good that sawyers such as we meet in the struggle of life... or death. It shall be life.  -_Ten Beers to Lakeside Wales _


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 5, 2009)

:monkey:

Ah.. hmmm.... :monkey:

Oh screw it, I'll just take the 10 beers


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 5, 2009)

windthrown said:


> It will all be wonderful! Mr. Wonderful has returned!
> Was that an AbbA hit?



Mr W has been my best friend for a very very long time... and yes, life is better with him back in his home... he was delighted with my Taco Soup and home made biscuits for dinner... as were all the returning roommates... and now we get to watch it snow again!!! WHooo Hoooo!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 5, 2009)

Spirits are up...Seems like they came bearing coffee


----------



## windthrown (Jan 5, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> :monkey:
> 
> Ah.. hmmm.... :monkey:
> 
> Oh screw it, I'll just take the 10 beers



10 beers it will be then, along with 10 beers for Gary to protect me from the woman who worries too much about the snow in Washington. And maybe I will bring my brother, whose Indian name is Ten Beers. He typically drinks more like a 12 pack though. Then there is myself, so I am going to have to bring a lot of beer...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 5, 2009)

*I can really relate to this...*

I suspect Trin is the author...

_Diary of a Demented Snow Sniveler

>> December 8 @ 6:00 PM
It started to snow. The first snow of the season and
The wife and I took our cocktails and sat for hours by
The window watching the huge soft flakes drift down
From heaven. It looked like a Grandma Moses print. So Romantic we
felt like newlyweds again. I love snow!

>> December 9
We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow 
Covering every inch of the landscape. What a fantastic
Sight! Can there be a more lovely place in
The whole world? Moving here was the best idea I've Ever had!
Shoveled for the first time in years and felt like a
Boy again. I did both our driveway and the sidewalks.
This afternoon the snowplow came along and covered
Up the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so I got
To shovel again. What a perfect life!

>> December 12
The sun has melted all our lovely snow. Such a Disappointment! My
neighbor tells me not to worry- We'll definitely have a white
Christmas. No snow on Christmas would be awful! Bob says we'll have
so much Snow by the end of winter, that I'll never want to see
Snow again. I don't think that's possible. Bob is such
A nice man, I'm glad he's our neighbor.

>> December 14
Snow, lovely snow! 8 inches last night. The
Temperature dropped to -20. The cold makes everything Sparkle so.
The wind took my breath away, but I warmed Up by shoveling the driveway
and sidewalks. This is The life! The snowplow came back this
afternoon and Buried everything again. I didn't
Realize I would have to do quite this much shoveling,
But I'll certainly get back in shape this way. I wish
I wouldn't huff and puff so.

>> December 15
20 inches forecast. Sold my van and bought a 4x4
Blazer. Bought snow tires for the wife's car and 2
Extra shovels. Stocked the freezer. The wife wants
A wood stove in case the electricity goes out. I think
that's silly. We aren't in Alaska , after all.

>> December 16 
Ice storm this morning. Fell on my butt on the ice in
The driveway putting down salt. Hurt like mad. The
Wife laughed for an hour, which I think was very Cruel

>> December 17
Still way below freezing. Roads are too icy to go
Anywhere. Electricity was off for 5 hours. I had to
Pile the blankets on to stay warm. Nothing to do but
Stare at the wife and try not to irritate her. Guess I Should've
bought a wood stove, but won't admit it to Her. Gads, I hate it when
she's right. I can't believe I'm freezing to death in my own
living room.

>> December 20
Electricity is back on, but had another 14 inches of
The darned stuff last night. More shoveling! Took all
Day. The stupid snowplow came by twice.
Tried to find a neighbor kid to shovel, but they said
They're too busy playing hockey. I think they're Lying.
Called the only hardware store around to see about
Buying a snow blower and they're out. Might have
Another shipment in March. I think they're lying. Bob
Says I have to shovel or the city will have it done
And bill me. I think he's lying.

>> December 22
Bob was right about a white Christmas because 13 more
Inches of the white junk fell today, and it's so cold,
It probably won't melt till August. Took me 45 minutes
To get all dressed up to go out to shovel and then I
Had to pee. By the time I got undressed, peed and
Dressed again. I was too tired to shovel. Tried to
Hire Bob who has a plow on his truck for the rest of
The winter, but he says he's too busy. I think the
jerk is lying. 

>> December 23
Only 2 inches of snow today. And it warmed up to 0.
The wife wanted me to decorate the front of the house
This morning. What is she, nuts?!!
Why didn't she tell me to do that a month ago? She
Says she did but I think she's lying.

>> December 24
6 inches - Snow packed so hard by snowplow, I broke
The shovel. Thought I was having a heart attack. If I
Ever catch the idiot who drives that snow
Plow, I'll drag him through the snow by his neck and
Beat him to death with my broken shovel. I know he
Hides around the corner and waits for me to finish
Shoveling and then he comes down the street at a 100
Miles an hour and throws snow all over where I've just
Been! Tonight the wife wanted me to sing Christmas
Carols with her and open our presents, but I was too
busy watching for the darned snowplow

>> December 25 Merry _ _ _ _ Christmas! 
20 more inches of the darned slop tonight - Snowed in
The idea of shoveling makes my blood boil. Gads, I hate the snow!
Then the snowplow driver came by asking for a donation
and I hit him over the head with my shovel. The wife
says I have a bad attitude. I think she's a hopeless
idiot. If I have to watch "It's A Wonderful Life" one
more time, I'm going to stuff her into the microwave.

>> December 26
Still snowed in. Why the hell did I ever move here? 
It was all HER idea. She's really getting on my nerves.

>> December 27
Temperature dropped to -30 and the pipes froze;
plumber came after 14 hours of waiting for him, he
only charged me $1,400 to replace all my pipes.

>> December 28
Warmed up to above -20. Still snowed in. The wife is driving me crazy!!!

>> December 29
10 more inches. Bob says I have to shovel the roof or
it could cave in. That's the silliest thing I ever
heard. How dumb does he think I am?

>> December 30
Roof caved in. I beat up the snow plow driver, and now
he is suing me for a million dollars, not only for the beating I gave 
him, but also for trying to shove the broken snow shovel up his bum.
The wife went home to her mother.
Nine more inches predicted.

>> December 31
I set fire to what's left of the house. No more shoveling.

>> January 8

Feels so good. I just love those little white pills
they keep giving me. Why am I tied to the bed?_


----------



## Gologit (Jan 5, 2009)

Outstanding!


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jan 5, 2009)

Fantastic! The Mrs. just came in to see why I was laughing.

REP for that one. If I could give ya ten I would

Owl


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 5, 2009)

BOB, are you "the Bob"?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> BOB, are you "the Bob"?



LOLOL!!!!!!  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 5, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> I suspect Trin is the author...
> 
> _Diary of a Demented Snow Sniveler
> 
> _



nah, i'm not the author-- but i sure just belly laughed until i turned blue! Oh, Lakeside, thank you so much... thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 5, 2009)

*Asking forgiveness on Day #20 of my Captivity*

This evening, i made a nice friendly call to an AS member and received a not-so-gentle correction that i had not embraced everyone's encouragement here as i should've...

so let me apologize to any of you who i irritated... i am sorry... the majority of AS members are outside-type-of-folks... me? i'm a smoke-filled room sorta gal... which is why i used to drink (i'd heard women looked better after a couple of drinks, so i thought i'd check it out-- and yep, after a couple of drinks, i thought i looked darn good!)... anyway, i digress... my questionable response to most suggestions is all connected to outside folk vs. inside broad. I didn't mean to sound ungrateful... so please forgive me... 

so let me update y'all on my captivity... today was Day #20... Mr W got back yesterday afternoon, and for him, the thought me of me not going to work today was just not going to fly... finally, at 11am, he was able to get my car out of the driveway... on the way to work, i bought the needed thread, plus other things to soothe my anguished soul (retail therapy!)... got back home, to find Mr Wonderful on his mini-tractor, finishing up the driveway & parking area... i will be able to leave the property on my own in the morning!!! Whoooo Hooooo!!! I have been set free!!!

So this evening, i completed the quilt tops... more to do, but moving forward... 

so back to discussing whatever appeals to you outside folk... and i'll continue to relish the friendships i have here!!! including all the suggestions sent to me... i did appreciate them, even if i didn't act on them...


----------



## windthrown (Jan 6, 2009)

Trinity Honoria said:


> This evening, i made a nice friendly call to an AS member and received a not-so-gentle correction that i had not embraced everyone's encouragement here as i should've...



Heh heh heh... that's the PNW for you! But being that you live on a golf course (or near one), why are you appologizing? The PNW will extract our revenge. Or maybe it already has...  

I have found that California therapy works better than retail therapy. I am considering Hawaii therapy next.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 6, 2009)

Trinity Honoria said:


> nah, i'm not the author-- but i sure just belly laughed until i turned blue! Oh, Lakeside, thank you so much... thank you thank you thank you!!!



I suspected that - have seen it before, but don't remember where.....

Good find Andy - you got some rep!

Btw, I can somehow relate to that story these days, lots of snow...:censored:


----------



## windthrown (Jan 6, 2009)

Eeeee, but up there in Tromsø, there is no sun this time of year. It is above the Arctic Circle. No sun and lots of snow. Burrrrrr! Brain chills! Here I am sitting looking out the living room window panels of the 'guest house' that overlooks the vast Pacific Ocean. The Pacific Ocean is blinding me with glare from the sun. Nice clear day here, 60+ degrees... it is just afternoon now, so it is time for a beer. Then I have to play with the owner's new PRO MS260 and cut some trees down. 

I looked up Tromsø on the web, and it says that it is called, "_the Paris of the North_". Also says that Tromsø has a reputation for getting a hell of a lot of snow in winter months. My cousins in Norway call winter the 'dark season'. My father used to go to Norway in February, around his birthday. All of his cousins there thought he was nuts for doing that. Maybe its a cold gene or something? I seem to not have gotten that. I am insane about alpine skiing though. I ski, therefore I am.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 6, 2009)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Sooooooooo let's return to the True Topic at Hand-- who's bringing what saws to the GTG... and how many dozen cookies slowp is bringing for the Quality Control team to sample??? and what kind of beer & how much Windy needs to bring so enough people can keep him safe from me???



Yeah,,,, Trinity,,,,,important stuff,,,, like what about the Huckleberry Pie,,, and who's gonna make the home made vanilla Ice cream???????   :agree2:


----------



## slowp (Jan 7, 2009)

Twinkle had to work yesterday. Twinkle got very very wet. We can make ice cream out of snow, maybe.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 7, 2009)

Shoveld snow yesterday so the garbage trucks could get in. 2 inches of 50 degree rain last night.. Went to bed - all white; woke up - all green... Maybe it was all a bad dream....

Next bad dream - the lake rose 12 inches last night.. uh oh...


----------



## windthrown (Jan 7, 2009)

slowp said:


> Twinkle had to work yesterday. Twinkle got very very wet. We can make ice cream out of snow, maybe.



Nice photo of JAWS there. The broomstick scares me though. I do not want either of my 361s turned into girlie saws at the GTG...


----------



## M.R. (Jan 7, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Nice photo of JAWS there. The broomstick scares me though. I do not want either of my 361s turned into girlie saws at the GTG...



After the 'Wish you wore Here'. Good Luck! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



windthrown said:


> Here I am sitting looking out the living room window panels of the 'guest house' that overlooks the vast Pacific Ocean. The Pacific Ocean is blinding me with glare from the sun. Nice clear day here, 60+ degrees... it is just afternoon now, so it is time for a beer. Then I have to play with the owner's new PRO MS260 and cut some trees down.
> 
> I am insane about alpine skiing though. I ski, therefore I am.



I'm only approx. 20 miles from Spout Springs, but used to ski Anthony Lakes some of the best powder skiing one will find.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jan 8, 2009)

slowp said:


> Twinkle had to work yesterday. Twinkle got very very wet. We can make ice cream out of snow, maybe.



Hey Slowp nice purple shoes. They go well with twinkle even thought they are not PPE approved.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## windthrown (Jan 8, 2009)

So is the state of Warshington cut off? The freeway signs down here in very north California say that I-5 is closed in Washington... :monkey:


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 8, 2009)

slowp said:


> Twinkle had to work yesterday. Twinkle got very very wet. We can make ice cream out of snow, maybe.



1. Twinkle is lookin` good...
2. In the South, we made "snow cream"... always a possibility...; and
3. I agree with MNTAINGAL23 that those shoes look good... 

which side of the river are you now-- the home side or the 'rest of the world' side?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2009)

windthrown said:


> So is the state of Warshington cut off? The freeway signs down here in very north California say that I-5 is closed in Washington... :monkey:



yes.. 20 miles of the freeway are underwater. 10 feet deep in some places. No alternative routes. All passes closed.

BTW, we like it this way:greenchainsaw:


----------



## windthrown (Jan 8, 2009)

Frog and duck weather... well, the snow level is supposed to go down on Mt Hood again today, so I will be happy. If there is a road open to get up there, that is. I do not need to get any farther north than Vancouver, WA in the near future.  

How is the lake, Lake?


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 8, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Frog and duck weather... well, the snow level is supposed to go down on Mt Hood again today, so I will be happy. If there is a road open to get up there, that is. I do not need to get any farther north than Vancouver, WA in the near future.
> 
> How is the lake, Lake?



When will you be in Vancouver? I may have to meet you for a beer somewhere.  

Here is a pic of my pond Christmas eve, a couple days later it was completely covered.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jan 8, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> yes.. 20 miles of the freeway are underwater. 10 feet deep in some places. No alternative routes. All passes closed.
> 
> BTW, we like it this way:greenchainsaw:



Yeah we can keep the Collyfornians out:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 
Not talking about Bob though we like him:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Jan 9, 2009)

Trinity Honoria said:


> 1. Twinkle is lookin` good...
> 2. In the South, we made "snow cream"... always a possibility...; and
> 3. I agree with MNTAINGAL23 that those shoes look good...
> 
> which side of the river are you now-- the home side or the 'rest of the world' side?



I was on the home side. It was a nervous home side for a while. Now we have some puddly flooding that might not surround this house or it might could. I tippy toed through the shallows in my purple crocs. You have to tippy toe if you don't want wet heels. I do thank Burvol for the recommendation of the Crocs. I wore them with my tin pants, apres calks today. The sun came out but I was in a river valley where the trees kept me in the shade. I could see it on the hillside. It probably won't come out again until August. 

The shoes come in pink too.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 10, 2009)

slowp said:


> The shoes come in pink too.



That figures.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 10, 2009)

Gologit said:


> That figures.



No Duhhhh!!!!!    :agree2:

BTW its raining cats & dogs here!!!!!


----------



## sILlogger (Jan 10, 2009)

so when is the next PNW gtg?


----------



## slowp (Jan 10, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> so when is the next PNW gtg?



Much as I hate to use this phrase, "It is in the planning stage." I will. We're voting on it, I think.
Need coffee, writing bad.


----------



## M.R. (Jan 10, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> so when is the next PNW gtg?



It got water logged five pages, back.  
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=85363





slowp said:


> Much as I hate to use this phrase, "It is in the planning stage." I will. We're voting on it, I think.
> Need coffee, writing bad.



When the cob webs fade...... How did the 'Used Dog' come by his/her name?


----------



## slowp (Jan 10, 2009)

M.R. said:


> It got water logged five pages, back.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=85363
> 
> 
> ...



New dogs come to their homes as 2 month old puppies. Used dogs are older dogs, this guy was 2 and a half years old, and might have a few things wrong with them. I answered a Free To A Good Home ad. I've had some times when I've wondered if he was a total cull, but I was patient and he's an excellent dog now. Very well behaved.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 30, 2009)

Because i didn't have enough Snow Experience in the PNW, i am going to Minnesota next week... sigh... tonight the weather is at -2 deg. 

i can't wait...


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 30, 2009)

Trinity Honoria said:


> Because i didn't have enough Snow Experience in the PNW, i am going to Minnesota next week... sigh... tonight the weather is at -2 deg.
> 
> i can't wait...


They may be short on snow. Tonight saw that the big stimulus bill actually has 2+ million dollars for Minniesoda snow making equipment go figure who would uv thunk it.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 30, 2009)

That bill is so full of pork its pathetic. Porkbarreling seems to be the cure all to everything political. I am sure they need more refrigeration up there in Alaska too. 

I want money to find Bigfoot myself. And to investigate where DB Cooper landed. And re-education and training after being laid off 5 years ago. Maybe I will apply for food stamps while I am at it too. opcorn:


----------



## K7NUT (Jan 30, 2009)

So where is this Pacific NW get together?
I would love to come if its in my hood!? Anyone decide where yet?


----------



## windthrown (Jan 30, 2009)

Yah, its been hammered out on another thread. It gonna be over in Sheridan or Willamina in late May.

Update: at Spotted Owl's place near Willamina the 3rd weekend of May.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Jan 30, 2009)

K7NUT said:


> So where is this Pacific NW get together?
> I would love to come if its in my hood!? Anyone decide where yet?



the thread where specifics are outlined: PNW, GTG, DATES POLL(I hope) ...

come join us!!! guaranteed to be a great time!!!


----------



## ricochet (Apr 18, 2009)

*PNW Get-To-Gether*

Gentlemen:

I have been told the gtg dates and location have been set. Can anyone enlighten the site as to when and where?

Semper Fi: Gary


----------



## Turbocaster (Apr 19, 2009)

I've lost track of the specifics for the Pacific North West GTG May 16th and 17th. Has a new thread been started?

I'm planning an attending both days, and I'll bring frozen chicken thighs and breasts for barbecuing. 

Jon


----------



## Gologit (Apr 19, 2009)

*Hey Jon...*



Turbocaster said:


> I've lost track of the specifics for the Pacific North West GTG May 16th and 17th. Has a new thread been started?
> 
> I'm planning an attending both days, and I'll bring frozen chicken thighs and breasts for barbecuing.
> 
> Jon



Look in the Pacific Longbar social group...all the information and directions are there.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 19, 2009)

That's why a lot of the more interesting discussions have ceased appearing on the forum... they're hidden in little social groups. Hmmm... I don't think I like it. 

Ian


----------



## Gologit (Apr 19, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> That's why a lot of the more interesting discussions have ceased appearing on the forum... they're hidden in little social groups. Hmmm... I don't think I like it.
> 
> Ian



Well then, join up! You're a sorta kinda honorary PNW kind of person. Even if you do live on the wrong side of the mountain.  You going to be there this year?


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 19, 2009)

Nope, no got the cash for the trip this time. You guys coming out to the Indiana GTG? 

Ian


----------



## Gologit (Apr 19, 2009)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Nope, no got the cash for the trip this time. You guys coming out to the Indiana GTG?
> 
> Ian



Probably not me. Back East means somewhere around Reno...after that I'd get lost.


----------



## slowp (Apr 19, 2009)

My hands are up to deflect things being thrown.....

I found the midwest to be boring. Except the Cheesehead people themselves were not. I wish they were closer to go visit. Even flying over the midwest is boring. No volcanoes to use for landmarks.  OK, start throwing stuff.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 19, 2009)

Define "mid-west"... I always think of that as Ohio, Indiana, and Illinois, but that little strip of land can't be "mid-west", it's more "almost east" than "mid-west". If I were wanting to define mid-west, it would be those states between the Mississippi River and the Rocky Mts.

Ian


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmm.. sounds like double-speak... it's most certainly mid-west as far as "we" are concerned.


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 19, 2009)

Just remember how boring it is next time you EAT. Unless you're Euell Theophilus Gibbons.


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 19, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZQu94ZDKypg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZQu94ZDKypg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 19, 2009)

"Back East"... is Spokane...

"Near the Midwest"... is around Pendleton

Obviously you ain't seen the cattle, wheat and grains, not to mention hops (for beer), that come out of Eastern WA and OR...

Gary


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 19, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> "Back East"... is Spokane...
> 
> "Near the Midwest"... is around Pendleton
> 
> ...



now that's food right there


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 19, 2009)

And..... 

http://www.drugscience.org/Archive/bcr2/app1.html


----------



## windthrown (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, I never knew that KY and TN were such dope growing havens. Learn something here every day.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 21, 2009)

Dope (and dopes) are Ky's #1 cash (and welfare) crops.

Ian


----------



## slowp (Apr 21, 2009)

I was going to use, Mid East but was ascared to do so. That's really what it is...Except Kentucky is getting way east. Way way. Then there's "over there somewhere."

There's a sunrise to see this morning. It has been a while! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## windthrown (Apr 21, 2009)

Mt. Adams is as far east as I can see from around here. On a clear day, like the last three have been, I can see Hood, Helens, Adams and the tip of Jefferson from the highway out to my other brother's place. Mt Hood is as far east as I have been in years. Helens seems to be rebuilding her dome. 

Hey, I just thought of something. Adams and the others are all stratovolcanos. Do the new Stihl saw engines use volcanic power? I can see an informercial in the making: 

Hi, Billy Mays here for Stihl. Use the power of the mighty Cascades to run your chainsaws!


----------



## PB (Apr 21, 2009)

slowp said:


> Then there's "over there somewhere."



That "over there somewhere" would be Maine.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 21, 2009)

What date is this set for again? I'm too farkin' lazy to go back through the thread and look.

I am prolly not gonna be able to attend again this year if it is in May or June... 

Gary


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 21, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> What date is this set for again? I'm too farkin' lazy to go back through the thread and look.
> 
> I am prolly not gonna be able to attend again this year if it is in May or June...
> 
> Gary



May 16th and 17th


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 21, 2009)

Apparently we can add things to the site calender, I added the PNW gtg May 16-17.


----------



## Lou (Apr 21, 2009)

*No bake - twice baked potatos*

I'll be there in spirit. I've angered the employment Gods and won't be able to attend.
2 quarts of boiled Russet potatoes.
1 tsp salt
½ tsp black pepper
1 stick of butter
1 pound of sour cream
1.6 oz dried chives
3 oz bacon bits

Mash the potatoes mix in the the butter, sour cream, chives, salt and pepper. If needed thin with a little
milk.
Put a some aside for any that can't eat pork.
Mix in the bacon bits.
Serve hot.

These potatoes like Thanksgiving and Christmas meals contain zero calories and no cholesterol.

The ingredients are correct for 4 large baked Russets too. Clean out the baked potatoes with a melon baller. Treat the removed potato like the 2 quarts of boiled potatoes above, refill the hollowed shells with the mixture and broil until browned. TASTY!!!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 21, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> That "over there somewhere" would be Maine.



Is that the place where you have to surrender your terminal r's at the border?

Good lobsta, though. Finest kind.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 21, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Is that the place where you have to surrender your terminal r's at the border?
> 
> Good lobsta, though. Finest kind.



lobstah


----------



## PB (Apr 21, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Is that the place where you have to surrender your terminal r's at the border?
> 
> Good lobsta, though. Finest kind.



Replace the r with a h. Mainah, Guvanah's, Giffahd's and so on.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 21, 2009)

oldirty said:


> lobstah



You're right. L-O-B-S-T-A-H....be patient, I'll get it.


----------



## PB (Apr 21, 2009)

Gologit said:


> You're right. L-O-B-S-T-A-H....be patient, I'll get it.



If ya can't screw hah in Brewah, cross the bridge to Bangah!


----------

